# Off the Vegas Strip



## jbkayaker12

At a local Starbucks near the university area. While taking photos this girl came to my table so I took a photo of her with the mother's permission.


----------



## jbkayaker12




----------



## jbkayaker12

Floyd Lamb State Park


----------



## jbkayaker12

Mimi's Cafe


----------



## jbkayaker12

Hiking around the Rainbow Wilderness Area.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Latter Day Saints neighbourhood on the Northeastern side of the valley.


----------



## Shezan

interesting Thread showing the "other" Vegas kay:


----------



## jbkayaker12

^^^^Thanks, our meal the other day at Cafe Deia in Vegas not Mallorca and while waiting for our food, just a snapshot of a family dining. Mine was a classic Seafood Paella dish served in a pan while my friend had a Steak and cheese sandwich.


----------



## tonyboy

^^naubos mo lahat? :lol:

*jb*...i have to temporarily refrain from viewing your thread..am gaining weight na ...two pounds just lurking here...hno:


----------



## christos-greece

>


Very nice building


----------



## jbkayaker12

^^^^Yes it is nice but a bit out of place, homes in the area are of the ranch and bungalow style.

@tony
Yes, I ate all of it and wanted more to take home but oh well!! Hahaha that is why I go hiking all the time on my days off. Hahaha!


----------



## spongeg

this thread is evil stop with the food pictures :bash:

j/k

damn making me hungry

cool to see las vegas' other side


----------



## jbkayaker12

^^^Hehehe, anyway different style homes in one small neighbourhood in Vegas with the latter 2, next door neighbours.


----------



## jbkayaker12

For lunch the other day, my friend and I went to a coffee shop for sandwiches.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Vegas has a large population of Greeks and here is one of their restaurants, charming and so near our home. My friend and I both ordered Chicken Gyro with salad and rice. The pickled vegetables, yummy.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Lake Mead Marina


----------



## jbkayaker12

Went to Lake Mead a few days ago to look around.


----------



## mike7743

what an excellent thread. great pics as well.


----------



## Dallas star

Cool I went to lake Powell.


----------



## jbkayaker12

^^^^Thanks, hehehe Lake Powell is nice but unfortunately it is not in Nevada.
These shots were from Lake Las Vegas adjacent to Lake Mead.


----------



## Grollo

Little boxes on the hillside, Little boxes made of tickytacky...


----------



## jbkayaker12

Trees to brighten up people's negative vibe.


----------



## jbkayaker12




----------



## jbkayaker12

Hiking in the desert near Lake Mead National Recreation Area.


----------



## jbkayaker12




----------



## ericts

Great shots. Keep 'em coming.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Went to the Las Vegas Springs Preserve for lunch and had a pizza while my friend had a turkey panini sandwich. Restaurant has nice views of the park, downtown and the Strip.


----------



## jbkayaker12

On some of the areas in downtown Las Vegas, while some of the homes were turned into law offices and others torn down for new structures, there are still residents in the area living in these charming homes.


----------



## sebvill

so their really is life off the strip?? 
I wish I could have been in all these places when I went to Las Vegas.


----------



## jbkayaker12

^^^^^Hehehe, more from the dowtown area. Back then homes were really small.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Went hiking for a couple of hours in the desert.


----------



## jbkayaker12

More from downtown Vegas, I'll start with a shot of this beautiful large Pine tree dwarfing my car which was parked behind it.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Latter Day Saints compound in Downtown Vegas and Olive trees which are common in older neighbourhoods in Vegas.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Beautiful trees dwarfing the homes in a suburban neighbourhood.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Walking along the gardens at the Springs Preserve.


----------



## jbkayaker12




----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

A very informative thread, thank you, I have enjoyed the tour mate


----------



## jbkayaker12

^^^Ill pay a visit to the New Zealand threads so I can say something nice better than saying something negative.


----------



## jbkayaker12

One of the oldest in Las Vegas getting spruced up and a law office downtown.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Lunch today was Cheddar bagel and Brocolli Cheddar soup while my friend had Turkey wrap and fruits.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Sand dunes a short drive away from home.


----------



## jbkayaker12

I parked my car next to this Acacia tree because of the sweet scent of its yellow round flowers, this type of Acacia tree is widely used in neighbourhoods around Vegas.


----------



## jbkayaker12

The vast playground for off-roaders.


----------



## krull

jbkayaker12 said:


> A small community off the Northwest section of the valley.


Those are some pretty houses. Like the architecture style and the choice of earthly colors.


----------



## jbkayaker12

^^^^Only a few homes being constructed on a small area and its in a nice neighbourhood only 20 minutes away from the Strip.

More homes in the valley.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Nice landscaping at Citibank.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Off-roaders enjoying the sand dunes.


----------



## jbkayaker12




----------



## jbkayaker12

Soup and Spinach bagel for lunch the other day at one of my favorite cafes.


----------



## jbkayaker12

On an overcast day in Vegas


----------



## jbkayaker12

Homes in the Southwestern part of the valley.


----------



## jbkayaker12

My friend ordering a smoothie.


----------



## jbkayaker12

A couple of homes with xeriscape on their front yards.


----------



## Guest

I see that you have been busy again, good on ya  Gr8 updates mate.


----------



## Parisian Girl

Some very pretty homes there in the Valley.. Love those desert shots too! Can't beat a good trek!


----------



## Quall

Great pics! I love the residential architecture.

I wish we'd catch on here! All the new houses in Sudbury are really nondescript and poorly proportioned.


----------



## Jardoga

Some of the houses look SO tacky. But i like them. BTW i didnt see fences dividing some of the houses, whats with that?


----------



## jbkayaker12

Condos


----------



## jbkayaker12

Quall said:


> Great pics! I love the residential architecture.
> 
> I wish we'd catch on here! All the new houses in Sudbury are really nondescript and poorly proportioned.



Vegas has varied architectural styles in the residential areas. The current economic crisis has brought down the value of the homes in the valley making it very affordable for anyone wishing to purchase a house. Thanks.


----------



## jbkayaker12

An older neighbourhood in the valley.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Homes on this area of the valley are of varied styles, some are gated and some are non-gated. Olive trees are also common in the area. It is an open community which means the streets are open to non residents.


----------



## jbkayaker12




----------



## tonyboy

*i love the architects/developers of vegas*

^^^^lovely houses....esp...the spanish roof types...:banana:

...









and the lawn which is very homeowner-labor friendly ^^

..meaning no need to mow twice a month...my wife is complaining already hno:








about her marital chores







...:nuts:


----------



## jbkayaker12

Beautiful tall Palm trees in a quiet suburban neighbourhood.


----------



## jbkayaker12




----------



## jbkayaker12




----------



## jbkayaker12

Hiking at Mt. Charleston with snow still on the ground from this past winter.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Our lunch today at Gordon Biersch, mine was Sausage and Scrambled Eggs Pizza while my friend had Chicken BBQ and Garlic Fries.


----------



## jbkayaker12

An area in Mt Charleston on the other side of the ski area.


----------



## jbkayaker12




----------



## jbkayaker12

Small cabins in a community at Mt. Charleston. Even with snow on the ground the weather is comfortable and just right for hiking in the area.


----------



## jbkayaker12




----------



## christos-greece

jbkayaker12 said:


> Small cabins in a community at Mt. Charleston. Even with snow on the ground the weather is comfortable and just right for hiking in the area.


Those cabins looking great; community at Mt. Charleston how far is from Las Vegas city?


----------



## jbkayaker12

^^^^^It is around 45 minutes from the Strip, long commute by Vegas standards. There are other communities in the area as well.
I forgot these two from the group. Hehehe.



















Here is another community although I did not explore the area, homes on this side are far larger and the views are scenic.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Scenery around the ski area.


----------



## Ingenioren

There is really no urban city there, just suburbs? Very strange place! Thanks for showing us;D Much more green that i would imagine...


----------



## jbkayaker12

I will post photos with more people, activity later on as I like to keep it a mix of photos from off the Vegas Strip. More from the ski area. As far as the greenery, it is definitely a welcome sight.


----------



## jbkayaker12

More from the sub-urban area off the Vegas Strip which I prefer than the urban area of Las Vegas which is the Strip full of not only locals but visitors. Downtown area has activities both with locals and visitors but with less humanity compared to the Strip. Hehehe. With Vegas receiving over 37 million visitors, the suburban areas are a welcome sight for us locals. Yesteday for lunch I had Taco Salad for lunch while my friend had a small Cheeseburger. Photo of my seldom seen friend waiting for his food. Hehehe.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Some random shots of people.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Our lunch today, mine was Pasta Primavera - chicken, asparagus, portobello mushrooms, feta cheese, tomatoes, spinach and bell peppers over angel hair pasta while my friend had Squash and Ravioli.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Cabins at Blue Diamond.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Sunday afternoon at Blue Diamond.


----------



## jbkayaker12




----------



## jbkayaker12

My nephews and their friends.


----------



## jbkayaker12

More Pueblo inspired architecture in Blue Diamond.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Blue Diamond Park


----------



## jbkayaker12

A drifter passing by the small town of Blue Diamond hehehe.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Double post


----------



## jbkayaker12

My lunch the other day Forest Mushroom soup and Turkey sandwich.


----------



## jbkayaker12

On the way to the restaurant and while waiting for our meal.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Hoover Dam


----------



## Quall

Loving these pics


----------



## christos-greece

Wooden buildings in this page (first photos) looking great, awesome


----------



## rossie1977

Ingenioren said:


> There is really no urban city there, just suburbs? Very strange place! Thanks for showing us;D Much more green that i would imagine...


downtown vegas is an urban area, not in the same league as somewhere like chicago or new york obviously but its similiar to many south-western cities complete with municipal buildings and numerous different businesses


----------



## jbkayaker12

Thanks to everyone, anyway some photos during my lunch hour at one of the local coffee houses.


----------



## mike7743

*subscribes*


----------



## jbkayaker12

Our meal the other day, my friend had plain chix and shrimp bbq while I had Red Snapper Ponchatrain.







































































PIGS!! hahaha


----------



## jbkayaker12

Off-roading in the desert.


----------



## jbkayaker12

The other day at a Starbucks location by the university.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Acacia trees still blooming around the city.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Another place my friend and I frequent for meals.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Vegas baby Vegas!!!Hehehe! Just an ad on a casino's headliners.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Whiskey Pete's Casino in Primm Nevada, only a few miles from Las Vegas


----------



## jbkayaker12

A neighbourhood park in Spring Valley.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Palo Verde trees can be seen blooming during Springtime all around in Vegas. It has the same blooming cycle as the Acacia trees in the valley.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Random shots while waiting for our meal.


----------



## jbkayaker12




----------



## jbkayaker12

Hotwheels for everyone in the family, hehehe.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Life moving at a slower pace in Blue Diamond not far from the Vegas Strip.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Just photos of people in the valley.


----------



## jbkayaker12

More homes in the valley.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Hesperaloe blooming all over the valley.


----------



## jbkayaker12

In the Northwest side of Vegas, Summerlin area.


----------



## jbkayaker12

From the Las Vegas Springs Preserve, galleries, library, a park, trail and a Wolfgang Puck restaurant and pretty much a nice area not overrun by too many people.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Just got back from a very brief tour of Honolulu and Metro Manila and will definitely post some Off the Vegas Strip photos, this time clear across the Pacific. Hehehehe. In the meantime just a shot today of a Palo Verde tree blooming.


----------



## Quall

People really seem to take pride of ownership. The landscaping is very tasteful.

A shame I spent all my time on the Strip last summer. I mean, it was awesome, but now that I see what I've missed out on.. I'm really gonna have to head down again.

Go on, call me a loser. I love suburbia. =P


----------



## jbkayaker12

^^^^^Suburbia, I love it!!!!! Hehehe anyway it is getting really hot in Vegas, here are some shots in our pool area. My friend testing the temperature of the water in the jacuzzi.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Went hiking late this afternoon.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Aside from Hesperaloe blooming all over the city, Ocotillo plants are also blooming with their orange flowers. Typical homes in suburbia.


----------



## jbkayaker12

My friend and I decided to drop by our local 24hr coffee shop at 2 this morning. A few random shots while we were there.


----------



## christos-greece

Beautiful houses and buildings in the above photos


----------



## jbkayaker12

Some late afternoon shots of Lake Las Vegas


----------



## jbkayaker12

The fast rising McCarran International T3 Airport expansion to accomodate more domestic and international travellers.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Suburban living, I love it. Even the cellular phone towers are disguised as pine trees to make it more pleasing to the eyes a very common sight in suburbia.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Inside a neighbourhood nursery.


----------



## mike7743

love this. the ultimate suburbia.


----------



## jbkayaker12

^^^^^^Hehehe, thanks and over at Lake Mead National Recreation Area one of the areas frequently visited by the locals and tourists.


----------



## jbkayaker12

In suburbia with scattered clouds and patches of beautiful blue skies in the valley today.


----------



## StevenW

And the building continues.... Poor bunnies. 
:lol:
Nah, cool pix. :yes:
Thanx for sharing.


----------



## jbkayaker12

^^^^^^I can feel your genuine concern.
Around town with beautiful blue skies.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Suburbia and trees I love it!!!


----------



## jbkayaker12

One out of the four lakes at Desert Shores in Northwest Las Vegas near the 22,000 acre master planned community of Summerlin.


----------



## jbkayaker12

An apartment complex in the older part of Vegas.


----------



## ultras67

what the temp now? going to be flying there in a couple of weeks


----------



## ultras67

Jesús E. Salgado said:


> Hoover Dam


did you take one of the local helicopter tours to take that pic? i defo want to go there, any tips on which is best ( cheapest ie :2cents: )


----------



## christos-greece

^^ The u/c bridge in Hoover Dam would be great road - construction, one of the best in the area of Las Vegas


----------



## jbkayaker12

ultras67 said:


> what the temp now? going to be flying there in a couple of weeks


Warm around 90 degrees farenheit, cloudy and some sun, in a couple of weeks?????


----------



## jbkayaker12

Taken a few days ago in a small commercial center in my neighbourhood.


----------



## jbkayaker12

My meals a few days ago.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Chateau inspired condo complex in the older area of Vegas.


----------



## jbkayaker12

A community of townhomes by the University.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Suburbia and the Strip


----------



## TeslaCoil

im looking forward to visit this city soon.


----------



## l'eau

nice pics


----------



## mike7743

suburbia and city planning doesn't get better than this.


----------



## VRS

nice panorama anyway....


----------



## jbkayaker12

mike7743 said:


> suburbia and city planning doesn't get better than this.


Hehehe, the best part of it all, access points aside from the freeways are many wide boulevards leading to the Strip where majority of the city jobs are located.


----------



## jbkayaker12




----------



## jbkayaker12




----------



## veryprotourism

i'm gonna vomit.


----------



## jbkayaker12

veryprotourism said:


> i'm gonna vomit.


Make sure you use the toilet bowl and not the bath sink.:nuts:


----------



## jbkayaker12

Monstrosity in the suburbs, out of place and blocking the view of the beautiful canyons of Red Rock. Money talks!!!


----------



## jbkayaker12

Clark County Heritage Museum


----------



## jbkayaker12

A favorite of mine at the Clark County Museum


----------



## jbkayaker12

Quiet and definitely clean surroundings in suburbia.


----------



## jbkayaker12




----------



## jbkayaker12

We love our trees in suburbia and our streets getting cleaned by a motorized street sweeper.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Colorado River in Laughlin Nevada












Laughlin Nevada















Laughlin Nevada


----------



## Tama

love the houses


----------



## jbkayaker12

Lake Havasu in Arizona ^^^^^ with the London Bridge is nice, Laughlin in NV is also a nice a getaway for water sports because of the Colorado River and with casinos in the area there are places for lodging and dining as well.

As far as the homes posted here, I love them as well, typical middle class homes in the United States and with great quality. Some may not be happy with cookie cutter homes but compared with many countries all over the world the United States has some of the best housing for its people.

My friend and I went to the newly opened M Resort for lunch today. Here are photos of the lobby area and the pool area with a stage for concert.


----------



## jbkayaker12

In an older neighbourhood in the valley.


----------



## jbkayaker12

A few days ago Billy and I went for lunch at the M Resort Buffet, excellent value and at $12.95/person inclusive of drinks, these were our meal for that day. I had Seafood Paella, some Tomato based seafood Italian dish, Mussels and Shrimps while for dessert I had a caramel flan. Billy had a little bit of everything and some chocolate cake and Strawberry shortcake for dessert. Not the most ideal camera settings but here are the photos.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Got bored today so I decided to go rock scrambling. My point and shoot camera definitely delivers quality photos. The original shots are way sharper, uploading photos to photobucket loses its sharpness.
First batch.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Our early evening meal at Brio. Steven was our attentive server, definitely a pleasant guy. I ordered Chicken over Angel Hair with Shitake mushrooms, asparagus, carrots, leeks and roasted garlic with wine cream sauce, Billy had Mushroom Ravioli.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Cookie cutter homes in the valley. This subdivision instead of the usual red roofs used dark roofing tiles.


----------



## xzmattzx

Nice pictures. Where are those rock pictures from; Red Rock Canyon?


----------



## cristof

i didnt expect this kind of sustainable constructions in vegas... that looks very european anyway vegas's suburbia is certainly the best one throughout whole US.


----------



## jbkayaker12

xzmattzx said:


> Nice pictures. Where are those rock pictures from; Red Rock Canyon?


Yes, they are from Red Rock Canyon, it was a warm but comfortable hike. There was a steady breeze blowing yesterday. Thanks.

@cristof

The real estate market is making a comeback in Vegas. Affordable homes are flooding the market and there are still new developments coming along. Buyers are locals (occupancy levels of apartment rentals are down all over the valley), condos and townhomes sales are definitely up same with detached homes. Other buyers are from out of state and from out of the country.


More from my hike yesteday.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Another batch of hiking photos at Red Rock.


----------



## jbkayaker12




----------



## jbkayaker12

From a storefront at Town Square.


----------



## jbkayaker12




----------



## jbkayaker12

Hikers heading back.


----------



## cristof

oh yeah the crisis is already long long away from Vegas...  i cant say the same here anymore ...
alongside with the casinos, where can i expect a job in Vegas... why such a lot of people want to own their houses over there?


----------



## jbkayaker12

^^^^^^It is certainly getting better here in Vegas, while there are still people losing their jobs the prospect of Vegas recovering soon is better. City Center is going to be opening sometime later this year and so do other casinos. There may be obstacles ahead but the fact of the matter, new casinos will be opening soon. 

Work in Vegas comprise pretty much the same as you would see in any city. There are people living in communities here:lol:. You will find white collar jobs to blue collar jobs and anything in between. The higher the education the better, I don't know if you have any.

In Vegas even though gaming revenues were not as high compared to years back it will certainly go on the rebound. Casino operators if anything definitely learned a hard lesson from this economic crisis. Vegas is packed on a daily basis, casino CEO's wanted more visitors because of their careless judgement overspending and biting more than they can chew.

People want to live in Vegas for the simple fact there are things to do and enjoy in my city and better yet, they dont freeze their A$$ during winter season. Beautiful weather pretty much year round.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Beautiful desert blue skies.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Our lunch the other day Billy had Breaded Chicken while I opted for 2 appetizers, my favorite Wild Mushroom Crostini and Ahi Tartare.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Rock scrambling is a great way to enjoy and explore Red Rock Canyon.


----------



## jbkayaker12

One late afternoon at Town Square.


----------



## siamu maharaj

Finally some chicks!


----------



## jbkayaker12

We decided to order all appetizers for lunch today. Enough for two and for my snack later on after work so I don't have to drop by the store.








Shrimp Scampi Crostini









Stuffed Mushrooms









Mini Burgers









Wild Mushroom Crostini









Artichokes


----------



## jbkayaker12

A few visitors spotted on one of the trails during a hike down at Red Rock Canyon.


----------



## jbkayaker12

After lunch my friend and I dropped by the West Elm store, just goofing around. A photo of my reflection on the mirror while my friend just looking around.


----------



## jbkayaker12

I've passed by this local restaurant many times, one of these days I'll check the place out.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Just a random subject that caught my eyes.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Dropped by the local neighbourhood Walmart to buy a few items.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Condo living style by West Elm.


----------



## jbkayaker12

We were seated at the small bar area of the restaurant and for our meal yesterday, I had Crab Omelette while Billy had Bacon and Eggs with fresh fruits.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Just some random shots in the valley.


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

Interesting photo set, Thanksss)))


----------



## jbkayaker12

^^^^^^Thanks,this afternoon I went to the Wetlands Park, a 2,800 acre park a short drive off the Vegas Strip. Hazy conditions which started yesterday brought on by the smoke coming from the wildfires in California 280 miles away.


----------



## jbkayaker12

More from the Wetlands Park, unfortunately hazy conditions brought on by the wildfires in California can be seen on the shots.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Cookie cutter homes in the valley.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Fast growing Reeds are a common sight at the Wetlands creating a monoculture in areas in the 2800 acre Wetlands Park.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Clark County Library near the University of Nevada, Las Vegas.


----------



## jbkayaker12

While waiting for our food at Marie Callenders, I took a few shots of the wall with clocks. 





















































Mahi Mahi with Rice Pilaf and Veggies









Sauteed Shrimp and Spiral Pasta with Breaded Shrimp


----------



## jbkayaker12

A weir and a footbridge within the 2800 acre Wetlands Park, treated water flowing back to Lake Mead National Recreation Area.


----------



## jbkayaker12

The District off the Vegas Strip in Henderson. Loving it not overrun with people.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Hiking around the La Madre Mountains area of Red Rock Canyon.


----------



## Minato ku

jbkayaker12 said:


> The District off the Vegas Strip in Henderson. Loving it not overrun with people.


Is it a pedestrian mall or more a strip mall ?


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

Have you got anymore pics of Red Rock Canyon? If yes post them, please)))


----------



## jbkayaker12

^^^@Kazan, I'll post more desert photos later.

@Minato, Its a pedestrian mall not a strip mall. It has condos, bars, restaurants, casino, offices in an affluent neighbourhood.
http://thedistrictatgvr.com/ Another development similar to the District is the Town Square Las Vegas which is a stone throw away from the resorts on the Strip.


----------



## jbkayaker12

My playground under the blanket of snow last winter.












































Red Rock Canyon National Conservation Area


----------



## jbkayaker12

Random shots of people while waiting for our meal.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Out meal the other day at Town Square Las Vegas, I had Eggplant Pomodoro while my friend tried the pasta with Prosciutto and Spinach.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Barrel cacti sprouting in desert rocky crevices.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Our usual meals at the restaurants in Vegas.








Lobster Bisque 









Shrimp Noodle Soup









Steak and Salad









Ahi and Avocado









Salmon and Greens









Grilled Chicken and Greens









Chicken Fried Rice









Shrimp Ball and Shrimp Fried Rice









Steak Lettuce Wrap









Grilled Chicken and Garlic Fries









Grilled Chicken and Fries









Steak Sandwich and Fries


----------



## DrT

^^
Great pics of nature and man made delights.

After wanting to hike through the mountains in your first set of pics, I started salivating from the restaurant menu pics. Not a soul at Red Rock Canyon!

Thanks for posting these, and keep them coming.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Thanks, hehehe British invasion! I love these mini Coopers, these cars are commonly seen in the valley.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Rock formations as seen from the trail at the Spring Mountain Ranch State Park.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Just snapped these photos right after lunch at Town Square Las Vegas.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Our meal today was Garlic Chicken Pizza for myself while Billy had Spinach and Tomato Salad with paper thin shavings of cheese.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Random shots of people at Town Square.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Locals dining at Joes.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Just a break from posting photos, everytime I hear this music it makes me want to go out to the club and dance.:cheers:


----------



## jbkayaker12

A few random shots while waiting for our meal.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Random shots of the armoured vehicle other day, he does not seem thrilled I was taking photos. The vehicle was picking up the daily bank deposit of the restaurant we were in.


----------



## jbkayaker12

For lunch today we decided to go to Orchids Garden, I was craving for Dimsum, Sugar Cane Shrimp, Shrimp Puff, Steamed Pork Siumai, Steamed Beef and Shrimp Ball while my friend had Cashew Chicken and Vegetables. All my Dimsum cost me under $10.00 and with enought leftover for dinner.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Town Square, Las Vegas


----------



## jbkayaker12

Pandemonium Tour by the Pet Shop Boys in Vegas tonite.


----------



## jbkayaker12

The Den


----------



## Zanovijetalo

Very interesting, the people, everyday life, food and views you chose to show us here.

The place looks perfectly planned, rich, relaxed and very neat; and doesn’t look like a place where any crime could occur ie CSI Las Vegas is an outrageous lie.


----------



## Audiomuse

cristof said:


> suburbia dreamin', how great it must be to have a neighbourhood golf and park wow...how can we us, European, live in such shabby shelter


Urban living dreaming...

Living in suburbia is boring as hell. Nothing is interesting, everything is only for convenience


----------



## jbkayaker12

Audiomuse said:


> Urban living dreaming...
> 
> Living in suburbia is boring as hell. Nothing is interesting, everything is only for convenience


Hahaha life is all about choices, some prefer suburban living while others city living, for those not interested in my thread why bother come here and whine. Hahaha!:nuts:


----------



## jbkayaker12

One of City Center's public art piece a 57x75 ft sculpture by Nancy Rubins, the Big Edge. This is a shot of a photograph from a magazine.


----------



## jbkayaker12

City Center as seen off the Strip this afternoon.


----------



## mike7743

jbkayaker12 said:


> Hahaha life is all about choices, some prefer suburban living while others city living, for those not interested in my thread why bother come here and whine. Hahaha!:nuts:



don't even bother addressing these losers. especially the Europeans. honestly, who really cares what an European think about the greatest country in the world (US)..they're just jealous they can't have these kinds of nicely planned and kept neighborhoods to live.


keep it moving losers.



I love Europeans and their insecurities. they hate the US yet they do anything to become one. what a bunch of pathetic losers, just be grateful to a country that gave you the modern world as we know it.


----------



## cristof

what's the matter with u , i never said i hate US, it's all the contrary i love ur country n my text was about us, Europeans, not about American citizens, if i had to choice the country where i'd live, for sure, it's urs...so, i dont understand why u make me such a twerp?
btw, i think u can be judged as a twerp too by what u have wrote about Europeans ...


----------



## jbkayaker12

^^^^^^^^hno:^^^^^^^^


----------



## jbkayaker12

Some random shots of locals, need to unload and free up space in my card.


----------



## Audiomuse

mike7743 said:


> don't even bother addressing these losers. especially the Europeans. honestly, who really cares what an European think about the greatest country in the world (US)..they're just jealous they can't have these kinds of nicely planned and kept neighborhoods to live.
> 
> 
> keep it moving losers.
> 
> 
> 
> I love Europeans and their insecurities. they hate the US yet they do anything to become one. what a bunch of pathetic losers, just be grateful to a country that gave you the modern world as we know it.


Are you serious? :weird:


----------



## jbkayaker12

Bar food at Cadillac Ranch Town Square, Las Vegas.


----------



## mike7743

damn, that steak n cheese sub looks so goooooood and mmmmm the bacon on the cheeseburger.


----------



## jbkayaker12

^^^^Not bad but it could be better, it was missing lots of mushrooms and onions. Hahahaha!


----------



## jbkayaker12

More random shots I need to take off my card.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Some of our meals lately.








Avocado Eggrolls









Kobe Mushroom Burger









Caesar Salad with Sirloin Steak









Sashimi









Shrimp and Chicken Fettucine









Sausage and Scrambled Eggs over Breakfast Potatos









Sweet and Sour Salmon









Pepper Steak









Triple Whaler


----------



## jbkayaker12

Locals on the go!


----------



## jbkayaker12

Today at the park, comfortable fall weather.


----------



## salaverryo

Audiomuse said:


> Are you serious? :weird:


The desert sun must've fried his brain.

Gambling, quickie divorces and prostitution are Las Vegas main attractions.
Otherwise, who would care to visit that God-forsaken desert town?


----------



## salaverryo

Audiomuse said:


> Are you serious? :weird:


The desert sun must've fried his brain.

Gambling, quickie divorces and prostitution are Las Vegas biggest attractions.
Otherwise, who would care to visit that God-forsaken desert town?

This last photographer had to resort to taking pictures of food (food that you can get anywhere else, for that matter). It's understandable. What else can he show?


----------



## jbkayaker12

Coffee Bean at the District.


----------



## goschio

Nice, finally an American city without these ugly above ground power lines everywhere. Looks so much nicer and cleaner. 

The landscaping is also exceptional in Vegas. Love these rock gardens.


----------



## mike7743

ahhhh, I love my country. a model for civilization.


----------



## jbkayaker12

^^^^Blush, blush hahaha, anyway majority of the utility cables are underground but there are still lines that are above ground even on the Strip. Overall, Vegas which is part of Clark County is pretty much a well kept city. Even the ghetto areas are not as rundown compared to other cities but we have them here as well.


----------



## jbkayaker12

More from the District the other day.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Some old random shots in suburbia.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Hiking in the desert near the small town of Blue Diamond. In this area of the desert, Barrel cacti of various sizes numbering by the thousands can be seen.


----------



## jbkayaker12




----------



## joburg

Besides many of these photos making me very hungry when I shouldn't be hungry  , they are very interesting. I've always wondered what lies beyond the Vegas strip. To the outside world, all it seems to be are a bunch of big and brash themed gambling joints. I don't approve of them much at all as I think they tend to destroy a city's urban fabric, and we in Johannesburg haven't been exempt from the scourge, with a number of big casinos opening up in the past few years that tend to entice people away from the city.

Anyway, as I say it's interesting to see the rest of Vegas as a city, particularly the suburbs. I haven't been able to look through all the pages yet, but it would be nice to see what your commercial downtown looks like?


----------



## jbkayaker12

Thanks, a long time ago I met a guy who was from South Africa, he was here working
for a few months, nice guy, he is of Dutch descent. South Africa at least the ones I have seen from the theads here is beautiful. Nice setting.

Vegas outside of the Strip is interesting but as far as Dowtown Vegas, I don't find it interesting, a few office buildings, a few federal buildings, casinos, a bit rundown urban area really but the city is trying to spruce it up. Neon signs from years past are being refurbished and displayed on city streets. On the other hand the part of Downtown Vegas which I find interesting is just a stone throw away from the Downtown casinos, currently aside from shopping and a couple of condo towers, it has the Clark County Government Center, Cleveland Clinic Lou Ruvo Center for Brain Health, World Market Center and a Downtown transportation center which is shaping up really nice.

Anyway, after lunch we dropped by our neighbourhood park a short walk from home. It was nice today and some flowers were blooming for the Fall season.


----------



## jbkayaker12

More middle class suburban homes in the valley.


----------



## jbkayaker12

More old random shots on the tree lined roadways in suburbia.


----------



## jbkayaker12

McCarran International Airport's D Concourse and the under-construction Terminal 3 funded with airport revenues.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Our meal the other day at Marche Bacchus with a relaxing view to boot, Soup and Panini sandwich for Billy while I opted for Caesar Salad and Lobster Salad in a toasted croissant.


----------



## jbkayaker12

The view from the local library in my area one late afternoon.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Desert scenery near Lake Las Vegas.


----------



## jbkayaker12

One of the restaurants I frequent in the Northwest side of the valley.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Hiking at Mt.Charleston.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Just a couple of random shots around the valley.


----------



## jbkayaker12

We went to a fastfood place for lunch today, Chicken and Mashed Potatoes for Billy and I had Burger Steak and Rice.


----------



## jbkayaker12

One late afternoon in an older residential area with mature trees casting a shadow on the homes.


----------



## goschio

jbkayaker12 said:


> Anyway, after lunch we dropped by our neighbourhood park a short walk from home. It was nice today and some flowers were blooming for the Fall season.


Love this. Looks perfectly suited for desert environment. :applause:


----------



## jbkayaker12

Went to a locals casino for a meal then afterwards a few beers at the bar.


----------



## jbkayaker12

goschio said:


> Love this. Looks perfectly suited for desert environment. :applause:


Most of the plants and trees in the valley are drought tolerant, Acacia, Palm, Mesquite, Palo Verde even the Pine trees give benefit to the desert environment, it cools the area with its shade during the summer which means less usage of the AC unit. Less AC usage equate to less energy consumption. The Pine trees or Evergreen trees growing in the valley are adapted to dry desert climate.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Halloween Vegas Style


----------



## jbkayaker12

Yesterday prior to the arrival of the kids for Halloween, the Las Vegas Springs Preserve had a "green" theme for its visitors.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Let me veer off the thread title and go on the Vegas Strip since this is a skyscraper site, here are some of the newest buildings on the Strip.


----------



## jbkayaker12

A burger bar and lounge off the Strip.


----------



## jbkayaker12

More from the Las Vegas Springs Preserve this past Halloween not far off the Vegas Strip.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Fall in Las Vegas is not as dramatic as in some cities, for the most part trees just turn brown/yellow while the Mondell/Afghan Pine trees remain green.


----------



## jbkayaker12

The other day having lunch at Brio. Center cut Pork Chops for me while my friend went for tube pasta and Spinach.


----------



## siamu maharaj

His gf's really not interested in talking to him!


----------



## jbkayaker12

^^^^Hahaha, anyway today at Gordon Biersch. I went for a bowl of Lobster Bisque with half of a Turkey sandwich while my friend went for the full sandwich.


----------



## Ønland

Nice sandwich!


----------



## NellyUSA

Just found this thread and it's exactly what I was looking for 
Great job *jbkayaker12* kay: :cheers:


----------



## jbkayaker12

Thanks guys, more from the Springs Preserve, these are from the kid's sitting area.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Smile, you're on JB's camera!!!


----------



## jbkayaker12

It is what it is, just a club ad on the facade of a building.


----------



## gooseberry

It looks goods if you like the desert, which I do.


----------



## jbkayaker12

^^^^^My friend is from Boston, he loves it in Vegas, I've visited Boston in the past, a beautiful city but the winter weather is just a bit much. Vegas weather is fine with me, beautiful Spring and Fall, the Winter not too cold, Summer may be hot for around 2-3 months but bearable.


----------



## gooseberry

I think I would have trouble with the summer because I don't really like a lot of heat and glaring sun. I go down to New Mexico in the winter when it's freezing cold. I want to check out Vegas and go hiking around Mt Charleston sometime.


----------



## jbkayaker12

^^^^Not enough snow there compared to Boston but enjoy your visit wherever you end up going someday.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Just bored waiting for our meal so I took a couple of shots of this guy getting bored with his company.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Just random shots today after a late lunch.


----------



## jbkayaker12

The other day at Town Square Las Vegas, people watching.


----------



## jbkayaker12

The under-construction extension of Bruce Trent Park in Summerlin.....



























.......and the veiw from one of the trails.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Vegas is dotted with parks, this one is Majestic Park in suburbia.


----------



## jbkayaker12

A couple of random shots.


----------



## ericts

*Interesting shots, as always*

JB,
Great shots as always. We will forgive you for showing City Center--it is oriented on Harmon as much as LVB anyway. 

I really like the shots of housing and the suburbs. If you could, I would love it if you would include addresses or cross-streets--I love to explore Vegas neighborhoods in Google Maps.


----------



## Tiger Beer

Thanks JB for such a great thread.

I've been to Las Vegas a small number of times, and so few few few photos of Vegas ever show the city - usually just only the Strip.

You probably have the ONLY collection of actual Vegas photos...they look great, and I've become a regular subscriber to skyscrapercity JUST to view your thread!


----------



## jbkayaker12

Thanks guys, here is another shot taken from another neighbourhood park near Summerlin. The view is looking toward the master planned community of Summerlin. Photo a bit washed out, it was taken almost midday with the sun directly above me.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Here is another neighbourhood park near Summerlin, I'll post just a few for now, the park is huge with trails, soccer field, tennis courts.......


----------



## jbkayaker12




----------



## Gzdvtz

Just posting here to be able to find the thread again easier; these are really great shots, I love the food pics too.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Thanks, got more food photos, just being lazy lately but here are some from our dinner the other night at a local neighbourhood casino cafe. It is inside the Marriott Hotel/Rampart Casino. We went for Chicken Nuggets and Potato Skins for starters, my friend's dinner was Caribbean Jerk Chicken while I opted for the very tender, Lamb Shank and Rice. We both ended up having Chocolate Mousse Brownie for dessert. 3 course meal for $7.99, inclusive of drinks. Not bad really. Food is definitely inexpensive in Vegas! I'll post more soon.


----------



## jbkayaker12

At our favorite Cheesecake Factory location a few days ago, dining al fresco. I went for my favorite Crab Wontons and Rice while Billy had Chicken, Im not sure if it was Madeira or Marsala but anyway it was one of the two, hahaha.


----------



## Gzdvtz

^^ MmmmMMmm, yummy...

yummy guy that is :drool:


----------



## Gzdvtz

> Suburban living, I love it. Even the cellular phone towers are disguised as pine trees to make it more pleasing to the eyes a very common sight in suburbia


Do you have close ups of such towers where you can actually see they're base stations?

Thanks.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Gzdvtz said:


> ^^ MmmmMMmm, yummy...
> 
> yummy guy that is :drool:


Hahaha as long as you stay away from the teenager above, anyway regarding the cellular phone tower, the next time I go to the park I'll take a photo of the base. Thinking of starting a similar business in your city?


----------



## jbkayaker12

Bunnies in the desert. These two just raced around the park while I was walking, looks like someone got tired of taking care of their pet bunnies.:lol:


----------



## Gzdvtz

jbkayaker12 said:


> Hahaha as long as you stay away from the teenager above, anyway regarding the cellular phone tower, the next time I go to the park I'll take a photo of the base. Thinking of starting a similar business in your city?


Haha, I'd like to stay closer to that one in particular 

Actually, no, I never had this idea, but that's an excellent suggestion ^5. 
I'm asking because I've never seen base stations in diguise and I'm really intrigued. It's a clever idea.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Just random shots from a place we usually frequent for breakfast.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Over at Joe's for lunch, Filet of Tilapia and Rice for my meal and Fish and Shrimp for Billy and while eating I noticed this man across from our table waiting for someone.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Typical middle class suburban neighbourhood in Vegas.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Nice day today, a bit breezy but with sunny blue skies.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Paseos in Summerlin.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Condos fronting Majestic Park.


----------



## Gzdvtz

I can't help notice how pristine clean these neighbourhoods are.



tonyboy said:


> and the lawn which is very homeowner-labor friendly ^^
> ..meaning no need to mow twice a month...my wife is complaining already hno:


Can't you let grass grow freely if you so desire or people are obliged to manicure them that often?


----------



## jbkayaker12

Gzdvtz said:


> I can't help notice how pristine clean these neighbourhoods are.
> 
> 
> Can't you let grass grow freely if you so desire or people are obliged to manicure them that often?


The city encourages people to have xeriscape on their front and back yards to conserve water while in Summerlin xeriscaping is also being practiced but no artificial turf. It is desert landscaping or real grass on their yard but fake grass is not allowed in Summerlin.


----------



## jbkayaker12

More from the Paseos in Summerlin.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Near the campgrounds at Red Rock Canyon.


----------



## Gzdvtz

Do you ever go to Henderson by the way? Anything worth taking pics of there?


----------



## christos-greece

Very nice houses in the above photos...


----------



## jbkayaker12

Thanks guys, Henderson is on the other side of the city from where I live, nice subdivisions there as well but driving 30 minutes away from home does not appeal to me besides there are still many neighbourhoods I have not shown on my side of the city. One of these days, I will drop by the Henderson area.


----------



## jbkayaker12

More from the villages in Summerlin.


----------



## jbkayaker12




----------



## jbkayaker12

I'll go on the Strip this time and unfortunately the marquis with the photo I like has been taken down so I'll keep it on this site. The couple is hot and the guy hotter!!:lol:


----------



## jbkayaker12

Photos taken this past spring and summer at the condo complex where I reside.


----------



## christos-greece

Really very nice houses around Las Vegas, once again


----------



## jbkayaker12

More photos from home which were taken this past summer, I wish it is summer once again, hahaha!


----------



## jbkayaker12

Light snow dusted the Red Rock Canyon National Conservation last night, a few shots from the Red Springs area.












































^^^^^^^^Someone's backyard has a beautiful view of the Red Springs area.


----------



## Gzdvtz

I really REALLY-REALLY love the landscaping ('cept for the stupid and boring palm trees, I never get the appeal of these).


----------



## jbkayaker12

Hahaha it is well suited for a dry hot desert climate like in Vegas. Anyway, I have not gone to Henderson yet, the cold climate now makes me lazy and it keeps me from taking photos. One of these days I'll head on to that side of city.


----------



## techxpert

Those are nice pictures makes vegas look so good... I just can't stand the heat it's way to hot


----------



## jbkayaker12

techxpert said:


> Those are nice pictures makes vegas look so good... I just can't stand the heat it's way to hot


Thanks but no thanks, good thing the cold season in Vegas is usually a short one.


----------



## Gzdvtz

haha, jb, it's alright, whenever you can.

By the way, been to the park recently?


----------



## jbkayaker12

Hehehe I have not gone to the park lately even though two neighbourhood parks are within a stone throw away from home. As far as Henderson, I have not gone that far south just yet. A few photos after lunch on the way home. Sure some people can afford these cars, Maserati, Porshe and Mercedez, I know these cars are expensive but not quite sure by how much.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Newer homes in the valley.


----------



## Gzdvtz

Well, how much are these newer homes in the valley? They're quite big and I imagine not exactly cheap, yet their owners seem to drive trucks. I can't figure out of the Mercedes is a G or M class, in either case it's not terribly expensive (from $59K & $45K respectively brand new), and they're cheaper than in Europe! Porsche and Maseratti cost a lot more.


----------



## jbkayaker12

I have seen new home prices starting in the mid 100's and up. Vegas has some of the most affordable new home prices in the US for those willing and able to pay for new homes. Bank lending is now harder and are asking for higher downpayments compared to just a few years back. As far as people driving trucks, they are not exactly cheap, most buy it for utility use and some trucks even have roomier back seats.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Low-rise condos in the valley.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Homes in the valley.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Heading to Red Rock Canyon the other day.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Dropped by the Rampart Casino and the adjacent Marriott Resort today for lunch.


----------



## Gzdvtz

*heavy sigh*

and here we are covered with snow


----------



## jbkayaker12

We have snow here too but up in the ski area 45 minutes from the Strip and half an hour away from my place. The peaks at Red Rock Canyon not far from home get a slight dusting of snow once in a while. Some photos I took yesterday on the way to work. An affluent but non-gated community.


----------



## Gzdvtz

Mind you, I don't have problem with snow and cold as long as it's up the mountain and AWAY from the city.

Nice big expensive houses there!


----------



## jbkayaker12

My home this Christmas 2009. I like it simple. Photo of my dining room and the living room area with the tree.


----------



## Gzdvtz

Nice tree and I like the wall colours too.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Thanks, Holiday Greetings!!! Just a couple of shots a few minutes ago. Palm trees at the Citibank Center and the beautiful tree in front of my porch.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Mural inside a restaurant, the damage coming from the kitchen steam behind the bar area and perhaps from cigarette smoke back when smoking was allowed inside the restaurant is visible up close.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Fast cars in a not so fast mode.:lol: Yes, I was in the passenger seat while I took these photos.


----------



## jbkayaker12

An Applebees restaurant not far from home.


----------



## siamu maharaj

Can you please tell me what purpose this yellow rubber mat like thing serves?


----------



## jbkayaker12

It could be to show the curb has handicap access.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Just random shots today at Town Square.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Finger lickin' good!

















Raising Cane's Chicken Fingers


----------



## jbkayaker12

An upcoming show at the Thomas and Mack Center.








Town Square Las Vegas


----------



## jbkayaker12

Random shots without regard for composition nor exposure during the first week of Winter in Vegas at one of the places my friend and I frequent near the Strip.






























































































































































































































































































































































Town Square Las Vegas


----------



## jbkayaker12

These Norman Rockwell inspired sculptures are all around Town Square. Here are few random shots of the collection.


----------



## ashton

^ Beautiful. I love your photos.


----------



## jbkayaker12

@Ashton, thanks!!

Even when taking a break at home,I still have to take a photo. An inexpensive California red wine, smooth!


----------



## christos-greece

Beautiful, very nice photos of Las Vegas


----------



## jbkayaker12

@ Christos, thanks!
A red Ferrari and a red Smart the other day..


----------



## jbkayaker12

Happy New Year everyone, from my home Off the Vegas Strip, thank you for visiting!!!

















New Year's Eve 2009


----------



## jbkayaker12

Our meal the other day at Town Square, Club Sandwich for Billy while I had Ham and Spinach Quiche.












































Claim Jumper - Town Square


----------



## jbkayaker12

More random shots at Town Square a few days after Christmas.






























































Santa's Home - Town Square


----------



## jbkayaker12

Some of our meals, Dimsum, Sushi, Pork Chops, Turkey, Salad Greens, Steaks, Lamb Shank, Chicken and Pasta, Fried Rice, Paella, Fajitas, Chicken Pot Pie and of course Spam and Rice which I prepared at home.:lol:


----------



## jbkayaker12

Just random shots taken a couple of months ago.


----------



## Gzdvtz

i'm following the thread even if i have nothing to say, just so you know


----------



## jbkayaker12

Gzdvtz said:


> i'm following the thread even if i have nothing to say, just so you know


Hahaha, no problem. Anyway a couple of shots over at the Gordon Biersch a few days ago.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Late last night over at the Marriott, the hallway leading to the front desk area.


----------



## siamu maharaj

Gzdvtz said:


> i'm following the thread even if i have nothing to say, just so you know


You're not the only one...


----------



## jbkayaker12

Random shots today at the bank on the way to the restaurant.


----------



## jbkayaker12

I like how this random photo came out, I was a passenger inside my friend's car while he was driving it on the way home today.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Apartments under-construction in the Southwest side of the valley.


----------



## Gzdvtz

I love these all year round blue skies!


----------



## jbkayaker12

^^^It has been a nice winter season so far, some shots of the pond at the Marriott last month.


----------



## jbkayaker12

At a local cafe.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Marriott Resort off the Strip has an abundance of tall Palm trees and nice landscaping surrounding its property.


----------



## salaverryo

Why is it that visitors to Las Vegas post so many pictures of eating places? It seems that between gambling sessions there isn't much else to do, so they go & eat.


----------



## jbkayaker12

salaverryo said:


> Why is it that visitors to Las Vegas post so many pictures of eating places? It seems that between gambling sessions there isn't much else to do, so they go & eat.


For visitors to Vegas, on the Strip, aside from gambling there are production shows, nitelife, shopping and dining. Even with the winter season, people can visit the parks like Red Rock Canyon, Valley of Fire, Lake Mead National Recreation Area and Mt Charleston area but since I'm a resident in Vegas, I am showing what Im more interested in at the moment during the winter season.

Regarding what you posted about dining, Vegas has lots of dining choices around. From upscale dining to your chain restaurants to cafes. I don't see anything wrong with it at all. Its just in Vegas we have a wide variety.

One of the resons why the biggest conventions come to Vegas is the wide variety of lodging, entertainment, dining, shopping and nitelife options aside from some of the most modern convention facilities in the country. CES in particular together with AVN is in town this week with a combined attendance of around 140,000 attendees.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Some old random shots taken a few months ago, I need to take them off from my computer, Town and Country Bank and the lofts at Summerlin.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Lunch today at the Basil and Lime Thai Restaurant, Thai Chicken Fried Rice and Chicken Curry.


----------



## jbkayaker12

One of the water refilling station around the valley.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Tivoli Village under construction in the valley.


----------



## jbkayaker12

The not so green grass at the soccer field area of Desert Breeze Park, photos taken this afternoon.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Earlier today at the park.


----------



## jbkayaker12




----------



## ArchiTennis

Gzdvtz said:


> i'm following the thread even if i have nothing to say, just so you know


same here. 

the rice and spam made me giggle. :lol:


----------



## jbkayaker12

Hehehe thanks, I love Spam and Rice. Anyway, more from the park this afternoon, it was beautiful today.


----------



## city_thing

>


Well hello!

Great pictures. But what do you mean by 'spam and rice'? Do Americans actually eat that?


----------



## jbkayaker12

city_thing said:


> Well hello!
> 
> Great pictures. But what do you mean by 'spam and rice'? Do Americans actually eat that?


Hahaha, it is well stocked in the grocery stores but I prefer it with rice, others wrap the Spam and rice using Nori. As American as Apple Pie but I'm sure others will take offense hahahaha!

Anyway, a couple of random shots at Town Square, trying to keep warm this winter season.


----------



## city_thing

^^ Seriously?

People eat spam like that over there? I hadn't ever heard of that before.

Over here it's really just for the sandwiches of the extremely (fictionally, almost) poor people. No one with an income higher than $1 a day would eat it.

Each to their own I guess


----------



## jbkayaker12

city_thing said:


> ^^ Seriously?
> 
> People eat spam like that over there? I hadn't ever heard of that before.
> 
> Over here it's really just for the sandwiches of the extremely (fictionally, almost) poor people. No one with an income higher than $1 a day would eat it.
> 
> Each to their own I guess



Yes, its a big world out there!!!:lol: In my neck of the woods, we don't judge people on their meal preference, hahaha!:lol:


----------



## jbkayaker12

.......and speaking of food. Our lunch today, Billy had Chicken Salad while I opted for Chicken and Wild Rice soup in a bread bowl with a sandwich.


----------



## jbkayaker12

On the way to park earlier today.


----------



## jbkayaker12

On the way back home I spotted this car heading toward Las Vegas Blvd today.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Nevada State Museum which is still under-construction.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Some shots from our local nursery.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Took a walk in a neighbourhood park near my home after lunch today, some random shots.


----------



## desertpunk

I've enjoyed this thread. It's nice to see the less frenetic side of Vegas and for some reason, I can't get enough of those decadent casual dining food shots!


----------



## jbkayaker12

Thanks desertpunk.

Earlier at a fast food restaurant.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Random shots a couple of nights ago. Fuel price per Gallon at Chevron is similar to the one posted here.


----------



## Jardoga

What is the ethnic breakdown for LV?


----------



## jbkayaker12

Here is an estimate. Las Vegas is part of Clark County. 

-------


County population in July 2008: 1,865,746 (98% urban, 2% rural)
County owner-occupied houses and condos: 302,842
Renter-occupied apartments: 209,411

% of renters here: 41% 
State: 39% 


Land area: 7910 sq. mi.
Water area: 180.3 sq. mi.

Population density: 231 people per square mile 
(high). 

Dec. 2009 cost of living index in Clark County: 91.2 (less than average, U.S. average is 100)


Type of workers:

•Private wage or salary: 85%
•Government: 11%
•Self-employed, not incorporated: 4%
•Unpaid family work: 0%
Clark County, Nevada business data: stores, dealers, real estate agents, wholesalers, restaurants...


Races in Clark County, Nevada:

•White Non-Hispanic (60.2%)
•Hispanic (22.0%)
•Black (9.1%)
•Other race (8.6%)
•Two or more races (4.2%)
•Filipino (2.4%)
•American Indian (1.5%)
•Chinese (0.8%)
•Other Asian (0.6%)
(Total can be greater than 100% because Hispanics could be counted in other races) 


Median resident age: 34.4 years 
Nevada median age: 35.0 years 


Males: 699,728 (50.9%) 
Females: 676,037 (49.1%) 



http://www.city-data.com/county/Clark_County-NV.html#ixzz0cYGVCBLQ


----------



## jbkayaker12

Over at Rampart tonite.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Some random shots a few days ago at the restaurant we frequent for breakfast.


----------



## jbkayaker12

A good sign at least for the time being. Hoping the stabilization of home prices pushes through.



http://www.lasvegasnow.com/Global/story.asp?S=11794173


----------



## jbkayaker12

One of the places I frequent in the valley, Las Vegas Springs Preserve shown here is the cafe by Wolfgang Puck.


----------



## jbkayaker12

These photos of the bank and the church were taken in a not so ideal location in Vegas.


----------



## desertpunk

I'm taken by the institutional architecture in L.V. The county buildings and cultural projects seem to be far removed from the international style glitz and glamor and reach back to something much more earthy, even indigenous. Is there a design guideline for these buildings?


----------



## jbkayaker12

The newer federal buildings and a few buildings outside of Dowtown Las Vegas are more on the modern side but the other structures take their style from the areas around Vegas which is more earthy blending in with the surroundings. Even the humongous Clark County Government Center took its style and color from the surrounding canyons in Vegas. It even has adornments similar to what you would normally see etched on the canyon walls, petroglyphs.

The area on the Strip is totally a different ballgame, with the most recent resorts and developments leaning on the modern glassy style. There are still a few decades old buildings in Dowtown but not as old as you would find in towns up northern Nevada.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Looking toward Dowtown from the Las Vegas Springs Preserve and 2 of the 3 buildings at the 5 million sq ft World Market Center.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Tagging Vegas style in an area Downtown.


----------



## JC. SAMPERZ

Very good.


----------



## jbkayaker12

@JC thanks!!

The Ace Rapid Transit infrastructure project ongoing from Downtown Las Vegas to the resort corridor and the Strip. Shown here are some of the stops and designated lanes for this mass transit.












































































































http://www.rtcsouthernnevada.com/transit/ace.cfm


----------



## desertpunk

I love that old neon liquor store sign. It's so cool that Vegas has restored those great relics! Albuquerque has had a similar proposal but it went nowhere  Old neon signs rock!!


----------



## ericts

*Lou Ruvo Center*

I am glad to see downtown being improved, especially the Ace line and the World Market Center, but . . . the Lou Ruvo Center gives me some serious 9/11 flashbacks.


----------



## spires

I like the way this thread has shown something different from the usual casino scenes in Las Vegas, Nevada.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Random shots today.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Central courtyard at the Las Vegas Springs Preserve.


----------



## jbkayaker12




----------



## jbkayaker12

It has been raining and snowing the last few days in Vegas, definitely a much needed rainfall.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Town Square Las Vegas


----------



## Jarenz

jbkayaker12 said:


>


is is true :?

what a damn architecture :cheers: great:applause:


----------



## jbkayaker12

Thanks, it is the Frank Gehry designed Cleveland Clinic Lou Ruvo Center for Brain Health, a prestigious institution in the research and treatment of neurological diseases. 

Anyway, today a break in the snow and rain in the valley.


----------



## christos-greece

Interesting, very good new photos of Las Vegas :cheers:


----------



## jbkayaker12

These were taken in the residential area of Downtown Las Vegas. These lofts are a few years old, fairly recent development in this part of Dowtown.


----------



## jbkayaker12

This afternoon at the Wetlands park.


----------



## jbkayaker12

With the sun setting during a walk today around the 2,900 acre Wetlands Park.


----------



## jbkayaker12

More from the Wetlands Park.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Too lazy to update 2 threads so I'm combining both LVNV USA and Off the Vegas Strip here so this thread will have photos from Off and On the Vegas Strip.
Grand Lux Cafe - The Palazzo









Forum Shoppes - Caesars Palace









Golden Nugget


----------



## jbkayaker12

Fashion Show Mall and its giant canopy, surfboard,blimp,spaceship.......call it whatever you like.:lol:


----------



## jbkayaker12

Couple of random shots the other day.


----------



## jbkayaker12

It was a beautiful day for hiking earlier at the park.


----------



## jbkayaker12

I was in Downtown Vegas today and here are a few photos of a residential building in the area.





















































Campaige Place Downtown Las Vegas


----------



## jbkayaker12

More from the Wetlands Park a few days ago.


----------



## jbkayaker12

This is the scenery quite a distance from the Wetlands Park.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Nice song and the video clips are from Supernatural, a TV show on the CW Network here in the US.




---
Here is the official video.




Sweet Disposition - The Temper Trap


----------



## jbkayaker12




----------



## jbkayaker12

Downtown Vegas in some areas have a small town feel to it.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Rush Tower - Golden Nugget


----------



## jbkayaker12

A couple of old shots I need to take off from the sd card, my favorite Avocado Shake and a photo of the dining room area in my condo.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Random photos taken sometime last month at the Venetian.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Went to the M Resort for lunch today and here are a few random shots.


----------



## jbkayaker12

While waiting to pay our way in at the Buffet, I took some photos of the funky lighting scheme at the M Resort.


----------



## jbkayaker12

An apartment building in Dowtown Vegas and a car getting ticketed while I take photos, no parking in a red zone near a fire hydrant.


----------



## jbkayaker12

While waiting inside Campaige Place, took some shots of the sitting area.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Some shots after dinner in Dowtown Vegas.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Fiori Di Como - Dale Chihuly


----------



## jbkayaker12

Smile someone is watching you!!!! Hehehe, random shots today.


----------



## jbkayaker12

These just caught my eyes while walking around Green Valley Ranch.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Some photos today at Lake Mead.


----------



## erbse

erbse said:


> Nice. So, what about some more historical buildings?



So, there aren't any left in Vegas or why was that post ignored? :dunno:


----------



## jbkayaker12

A couple more random shots, a viewing deck looking toward the Colorado River Bridge and the Dam, a truck with a kayak on top similar to what I own.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Random shots yesterday for an early evening dinner at the restaurant.


----------



## jbkayaker12

--


History 101:cheers:


----------



## erbse

Are you trying to tell me something? Ah I see, going mad about the critical remark I made.
I don't care for that Austrian with the strange mustache, I never had anything to do with him.


Damn, you don't make your place look more pleasant that way, you know. hno:


----------



## ashton

^ great pix JB!


----------



## jbkayaker12

:lol: Hehehe thanks, Ash!!
More shots yesterday at Hoover Dam.


----------



## erbse

"Nice pix".


----------



## jbkayaker12

Nevada State Museum rear area with a balcony having a view of the Springs Preserve, Downtown and the Strip.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Cirque du Soleil loves Vegas and here is their latest offering which opened last night for all the Elvis fans. Just a local free publication that I got from the convenience store.


----------



## jbkayaker12

A shed in the park and the walkway leading to the restaurant inside the Springs Preserve.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Over at the Arts District.


----------



## Gzdvtz

oh these are excellent! too bad there are some cars parked


----------



## jbkayaker12

^^^Property owners, businesses and the city allowed local artists to use bare walls in the area as their canvass to showcase their artistry.

Anyway my friend and I went to the Cannery for lunch today, some shots inside the casual restaurant.


----------



## jbkayaker12

These trees show Spring is just around the corner in the valley. Every year these trees are the first to show their blooms in Vegas.


----------



## Bonngo

I love Las Vegas, it's definitely a surreal place to visit. It's hard to get the feel for it just through pictures, because you’re not driving around in a car with the air conditioning on full blast in the summer. Don't fool yourself, Vegas is in the middle of a desert. I would live there though, there's plenty to see and do. The desert is actually very beautiful in my opinion. All these suburban photos don't do the city justice at night either. Very cool place.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Contrary to what many people feel about Vegas especially during the Summer, it is actually pleasant even in the Summer time. Sure it is hot but then again it is Summer and not Winter. Give and take 2 months maybe 3 months out of the year, July and August being the hottest. I sure don't mind it and no I don't have the AC on all the time either during the summer when I'm driving. I make sure I have it on only when I am driving my young nephews around otherwise I have the windows down. I sure do not want to be living in a place when during Summer time it is raining outside or cold. That is not what Summer is all about. With regards to the rest of the year, Spring and Fall are wonderful times of the year here and as far as Winter we also have the best of both worlds, bearable not too cold Winter and extreme as in Snowy Winter up in the mountains less than an hour away.

What is best about Vegas is the separation of our major entertainment district from our suburban life. I prefer suburbia over city living. Yes there are people residing on the Strip, very near the Strip and around the Strip. I prefer life away from the Strip. 

Same thing with work, I love to work around the Strip or near the Strip but when work is over, I prefer to leave work and head on home. The Desert Southwest is hard to beat in terms of natural beauty, it is hard to match the tourism potential of not just Nevada but areas in Arizona and Utah together with California. Vegas geographically speaking is pretty much in the center of all these other beautiful States so it is always on the must visit list for many travellers.


----------



## jbkayaker12

The Eastside Cannery on the Boulder Strip, a locals casino.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Roxy's Diner


----------



## Gzdvtz

Most people I know who've been to Vegas say it's vile and they hope they'll never have to go there again. 

Personally I'd like to visit it to just see what it's like and form my own opinion. I think I'll like its climate, I hate this continental climate I live in, winter and snow are fun for max two weeks, I like it when it's hot but _not_ hot and humid, that's a terrible combination.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Gzdvtz said:


> Most people I know who've been to Vegas say it's vile and they hope they'll never have to go there again.
> 
> Personally I'd like to visit it to just see what it's like and form my own opinion. I think I'll like its climate, I hate this continental climate I live in, winter and snow are fun for max two weeks, I like it when it's hot but _not_ hot and humid, that's a terrible combination.


You can't please everyone, with that said, we get our share of tourism, 36+ million people have visited us last year. Not bad for a small city. Some enjoyed their visit and some did not but like I said you can't please everyone out there.:cheers:


----------



## jbkayaker12

Some random shots today at Joe's, silly shirts on display, hehehe!!


----------



## jbkayaker12

Random shots Downtown taken a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Photos of a grey office building taken a few days ago under grey skies.


----------



## desertpunk

^^ I really like that courthouse. I wonder how long before they'll have to build another...


----------



## jbkayaker12

Not anytime soon, there is the Las Vegas Regional Justice Center a few steps away and it is only a few years old. The one above post#827 is the Federal Courthouse which was built fairly recently.


----------



## jbkayaker12

A few days ago at the Springs Preserve.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Chipmunks busy munching in the Springs Preserve while the last one hating on the paparazzi, hahahaha.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Random shots of local high school students Downtown yesterday afternoon.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Some shots yesterday after lunch on the way home, more trees blooming.


----------



## jbkayaker12

A saloon in Downtown Vegas.



































Bunkhouse Saloon


----------



## jbkayaker12

This afternoon at the local library near my family's home.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Photos of people and dogs enjoying Desert Breeze park this afternoon.


----------



## jbkayaker12

City Center - Las Vegas


----------



## jbkayaker12

A few shots during a visit to the Venetian.


----------



## desertpunk

I love that shot of the Strip from that park. The towers are getting very dense and nice!


----------



## jbkayaker12

Thanks Ash, anyway a couple of shots at home, the latest issue of LV Weekly, Suburbanite's Guide to Downtown  and the first two seasons of Supernatural.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Spring breakers are in the city to party, some random shots while having a meal at Stripburger.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Late afternoon in suburbia.


----------



## jbkayaker12

A common sight on Vegas streets, busses wrapped with print ads showing the different production shows in the city.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Lobby of a budget motel in Vegas.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Suburban boys playing ball in the park today.


----------



## jbkayaker12

The white flowers of the Pear tree blooming and can be seen all over the valley, aside from the cherry/plum trees, the pear trees put on a beautiful show of flowers marking the beginning of Spring.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Guys playing Disc Golf at the park yesterday afternoon.


----------



## jbkayaker12

A neighbourhood park in suburbia.


----------



## jbkayaker12

I'll give this guy an A for effort, hehehe!:lol:


----------



## jbkayaker12

Catchy tune that gets played alot on the local dance radio station.


----------



## jbkayaker12

More shots from the dirt tracks yesterday.


----------



## jbkayaker12

This area of the tracks was not busy yesterday compared to the Nellis sand dunes which is pretty much in the same area. This guy on the bike had the tracks pretty much all to himself yesterday afternoon.


----------



## jbkayaker12

On the way home after having breakfast at a restaurant a few days ago.


----------



## jbkayaker12

While waiting for the red light to turn green I snapped this photo of a bus stop in the neighbourhood.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Yesterday in our neighbourhood hotel/casino.





















































Marriott Resort Hotel/Rampart Casino


----------



## jbkayaker12

A locals casino/hotel off the Vegas Strip.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Our usual meals in Vegas, love the seafood dishes.








French Toast and Eggs









Avocado and Bacon Omelet









Bacon and Eggs









Spinach and Sausage Omelet









Ham Omelet









Roastbeef Sandwich









Fried Sole









Oxtail Soup









Grilled Chicken and Bell Peppers









Chicken and Mushroom with Bowtie Pasta









Blackened Tilapia and Rice









Tilapia 









BBQ Chicken and Shrimp and Rice









Chicken Enchilada









Southwest Chicken Salad









Club Sandwich









Steak and Shrimp









Steak and Eggs









Steak and Mashed Potatoes









TBone Steak









Chicken Katsu 









Shrimp and Scallions









Mussels and Broccoli









More Mussels 









Halibut and Microgreens









Salmon and Microgreens


----------



## jbkayaker12

Springtime once again in Vegas.


----------



## jbkayaker12




----------



## jbkayaker12

I missed this year's 13th Viva Las Vegas Rockabilly Festival but I managed to take some photos after the event.























































































































































































































































































































































13th Viva Las Vegas Rockabilly Festival


----------



## kalibob32

borat accent ...

"and here in kazakhstan we think american technology so good .... but now i see is so primative..."

lmao - vegas looks very vintage and gas guzzling


----------



## jbkayaker12

^^^Hahaha definitely vintage and definitely gas guzzling dinosaurs but it looked like a fun festival with many in attendance donning Rockabilly attire. The area was like the set of movie GREASE. Festival season once again in Vegas, started off with the Chinese New Year, then St. Patricks, then March Madness and Mint 400 Off Road Racing, then the Rockabilly Festival with more to come. Hehehehe!


----------



## jbkayaker12

A retro Vegas weekend.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Just random shots around the city.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Over at the Hoover Dam.


----------



## jbkayaker12

A couple of shots on the Strip after lunch.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Over at Serendipity3 on the Strip.


----------



## jbkayaker12

On the way to Panera Bread for lunch today, random shots in suburbia.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Some shots on the Strip at Ballys.


----------



## christos-greece

Viva Las Vegas festival sounds really good... very nice photos btw


----------



## jbkayaker12

It is a yearly festival in Vegas, I have driven by the location and it was packed, many people in attendance from all over the United States judging from the plates on the cars. Thanks.

Anyway, people watching at my favorite coffee shop in the valley, Panera Bread.


----------



## jbkayaker12




----------



## jbkayaker12

Random shots on the Strip the other day, a couple having a snack in front of Caesars.


----------



## jbkayaker12

This particular neighbourhood near the Wetlands Park does not have the traditional sidewalk but instead it has a courtyard/driveway leading to the main entrance to the homes, at the center of this small development is a neighbourhood park.


----------



## ashton

^ Wonderful photos Mr. JB!


----------



## jbkayaker12

Drove by the Gilcrease Orchards a couple of weeks ago but it was still early in the season, just got a couple of shots.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Some shots on the Strip a few days ago.


----------



## Classof2010

It seems the majority of the city is extremely sterile and "un-lived" in, not mentioning extremely generic. But then there are little explosions of life and interesting settings in some of your pictures. It's quite a beautiful city though. Interesting too.


----------



## jbkayaker12

One thing I like about Vegas, it still retains a clean small town laid back feel to it in many areas and then the Strip with its big city entertainment that can rival any metropolitan cities in the world.


----------



## jbkayaker12

While hiking at Red Rock Canyon these group of teenagers riding their dirt bikes passed me on their way down.












































Red Rock Canyon National Conservation Area


----------



## jbkayaker12

Visitors touring an area of Red Rock Canyon.


----------



## jbkayaker12

While waiting for our meal at Grimaldis, I took some shots of the brewery/restaurant across the way.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Red Rock Canyon National Recreation Area


----------



## FlavioZona5

Great tread...


----------



## jbkayaker12

Thank you, flavio.

The other day outside the restaurant, child having a tantrum. Mother and son in a serious talk.


----------



## Gzdvtz

Red Rock Canyon is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## jbkayaker12

Yes it is a nice getaway, truly a great place to explore. Some more shots in the desert, a brook flowing at Red Rock Canyon.


----------



## jbkayaker12

A new pizza joint in my neighbourhood, I like it!!


























Grimaldi's


----------



## jbkayaker12

Lovebirds under the desert sun.


----------



## Indonesian Pride

cool..


----------



## Scott123

Hey, jbkayaker,
I am thinking about buy a small house (<1000 sqf) in Las Vegas, my budget is 150K. 
Do you think it's doable? what kind of neighborhood can this price range get?
Thanks.


----------



## Scott123

jbkayaker12 said:


> Many Vegas developers including the one who built Xit include greenery as part of its development so it is just not all glass and concrete. It's a welcome sight to have greenery in the valley.


But it probably costs a lot to water all these greenery :cheers:


----------



## jbkayaker12

Scott123 said:


> But it probably costs a lot to water all these greenery :cheers:


Las Vegas has one of the lowest water rates in the US. Palm trees are drought tolerant and same with the Afghan/Mondell Pine trees. Most of the greenery you see are drought tolerant. Las Vegas does not use all of its allotted water from the Colorado River, it is being stored in aquifers in AZ. Las Vegas for its share of the Colorado River, receives far less water compared to its neighbours CA, AZ and many others including Mexico outside of the USA but we still manage to save water in aquifers for future use. Water shortage is an issue not only exclusive to the Desert Southwest but pretty much all over the world.

Anyway, more random shots on the Strip.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Apportionment
Nevada is allocated 300,000 acre-feet of Colorado River water per year under the Law of the River. This complex body of laws, court cases and regulations guide the use of Colorado River water.

Allocation Million Acre-Feet Per Year (MAFY) 

Upper Basin 

Colorado 3.9 MAFY 
Utah 1.7 MAFY 
Wyoming 1 MAFY 
New Mexico 0.85 MAFY 

Lower Basin 

Arizona 2.85 MAFY 
California 4.4 MAFY 
Nevada 0.3 MAFY 

Additional Allocations 

Mexico 1.5 MAFY 

TOTAL 16.5 MAFY 

History
In 1922, the Colorado River Compact defined the geographic areas of the upper and lower basins of the Colorado River and apportioned 7.5 million acre-feet of water per year (MAFY) to each.

Of the lower basin's 7.5 MAFY, the 1928 Boulder Canyon Project Act authorized the apportionment of 300,000 acre-feet per year to Nevada. At the time, Nevada's negotiators viewed 300,000 acre-feet per year as a more than reasonable amount. Southern Nevada has no significant agricultural industry, groundwater seemed plentiful and no one foresaw the growth that would eventually occur.:bash:

The Las Vegas Valley did not begin using its Colorado River allocation until the mid-1950s.
SNWA


----------



## jbkayaker12

Random shots at our neighbourhood library prior to our homeowners association meeting.



































Sahara West Library and Fine Arts Museum


----------



## jbkayaker12

A couple of shots while dining outdoors at Treasure Island.


----------



## jbkayaker12

My friend and I hanging out in the pool at home yesterday morning.


----------



## jbkayaker12

People watching while dining on the patio at Gilley's in Treasure Island.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Gilley's and Christian Audigier Nightclub at Treasure Island.





















































Gilley's
Christian Audigier Nightclub


----------



## Scott123

how come the drink menu does not have price on it?


----------



## jbkayaker12

^^^^^^It's a 2 sided menu, I just did not take photo of the other side with prices, some shots inside Sun City Summerlin.


----------



## Scott123

wow...I love this Sun City Summerline. The tree lines are absolutely beautiful !!!!


----------



## jbkayaker12

Earlier this afternoon, just waiting for the school bus to drop off kids.


----------



## Scott123

jbkayaker12 said:


>


Are these town houses or single family home? How much do they cost? they look nice and new.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Not new homes, search Summerlin for more info. Some photos outside of the restaurant at the Summit in Summerlin.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Some shots from the balcony of the Summit resturant in Summerlin.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Summer day and night parties in Vegas.




Camp Vegas


----------



## jbkayaker12

Cooling off in the pool during a warm day in Vegas.


----------



## Scott123

wow.
can a local resident go use those nice hotel pools?


----------



## im_from_zw038

I was hoping for the infamous vegas slums when i saw this topic's title...too bad  Nice pics though


----------



## jbkayaker12

Scott123 said:


> wow.
> can a local resident go use those nice hotel pools?


Yes, some hotels charge a cover much like going to a club in the evening, the difference, it's a pool party at daytime.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Went to Sun Country to get my car front brakes and rotors replaced, some shots while waiting at the shop.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Angel Park Trail connecting Bruce Trent Park, Kellogg Zaher Sports Complex, Angel Park and the under-construction Tivoli Village.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Desert yellow and orange wildflowers blanketing the desert floor in the park at Red Rock Canyon, the burnt vegetation from the wildfires a couple of years ago can still be seen in some areas.


----------



## jbkayaker12

During a not so sunny Spring day at the park.








Red Rock Canyon National Conservation Area


----------



## jbkayaker12

Red Rock Canyon National Conservation Area


----------



## tg7

Nice . . .


----------



## jbkayaker12

^^^Thanks, just hanging out at the park the other day and a couple enjoying the view at Red Rock.


----------



## jbkayaker12




----------



## jbkayaker12

View of suburbia at Boulder City, I like to call this place Boulder Town, for me it does not have enough developments and population to be called a city. Anyway here are some shots.


----------



## seajer

I would definitely say Boulder City is a legitimate city. The areas overlooking the lake are sparse but that's mostly because they are all custom homes. The main part of BC is single family homes just like developments in Vegas. Not to mention a small retail area, two major grocery stores, and a great art festival. I guess the word "city" implies large to some. A place like Searchlight, NV-now that's small!


----------



## jbkayaker12

In my book, a city would need to have at least a large university, a decent college, a world class museum, great public transportation, thriving retail and entertainment industry....... I could go on and on but as far as I am concerned Boulder City is a town.


----------



## jbkayaker12

....and I just want to add Searchlight is definitely boonies as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## jbkayaker12

More from Boulder Town's business district, I like these small scale sidewalk sculptures, definitely fitting in a charming town atmosphere like Boulder. "Hoppy hour" jumping for joy after a few drinks of the local brew.


----------



## jbkayaker12

The view from the Angel Park Trail, the under-construction Tivoli Village, One Queensridge Condos, Suncoast Casino, Angel Park Golf Course and The Marriott/Rampart Casino.


----------



## jbkayaker12

The under-construction Tivoli Village as seen from Angel Park Trail.


































































































-
Tivoli Village


----------



## Kintoy

ugly, boring city


----------



## jbkayaker12

^^^^Hehehehe^^^^^

A couple of old Valley of Fire shots I took with a Pentax Optio 60.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Some shots at the cafe we frequent for breakfast.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Some shots at RA Sushi Bar.


----------



## jbkayaker12

An afternoon walk in the park with his pet pooch.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Acacia and Palo Verde trees with its yellow flowers blooming.


----------



## jbkayaker12

My nephews during their visit a few days ago.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Our lunch today at the cafe, we both had Chicken dishes, my friend had a sandwich while I opted for a heavier meal of lightly breaded Chicken breast topped with Olives, Sun-dried Tomatoes and Artichokes in a light sauce.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Went to the local hardware/nursery store to pick up plant food and a rake today.


----------



## jbkayaker12




----------



## jbkayaker12

Wild Burros at Red Rock Canyon.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Driving around Valley of Fire today an hour away from the Vegas Strip, a brutal 109 degrees today.


----------



## ashton

^ the last set looks amazing!


----------



## stevensp

nice pictures up here on this page ^^
great nature scenes!


----------



## cristof

is Vegas till growing lol...soon...this kind of scenery would be eradicated guess...


----------



## jbkayaker12

stevensp said:


> nice pictures up here on this page ^^
> great nature scenes!


Thanks, these protected areas are great places to enjoy the outdoors in Las Vegas.












































Red Rock Canyon National Conservation Area


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded

Gotta love those colorful landscapes, very inspiring.


----------



## Gandalf1973

Thank you again for the incredible pictures of Vegas and the surrounding. I love your thread. Please keep on going.


----------



## christos-greece

For once again great nature landscapes around Las Vegas


----------



## jbkayaker12

The American Southwest is a beautiful region in the United States, a great place to explore.








Valley of Fire


----------



## lastbattle2006

Thanks for sharing ur great photos! it seems as if we live in the same complex. What a small world this is. I hope this community stay's nice, clean, and safe. I thought I was the only person who loved taking pics of this awsome valley we call home.


----------



## lastbattle2006

I don't know why, but I really don't care for city center. When you travel East on Eldora, at night time, the strip is sparkling and beautiful, but when I look the other way and see city center, it seems so dark and dull. Vegas has it's own style, and I hope it stays that way. If they keep buidling things like city center, than the strip will start to resemble my hometown, of Chicago, and it just won't look right out here.


----------



## lastbattle2006

It is also a "non-slip" surface, so just in case it rains (lol). but, it really does get slippery out here when it does rain. We have those yellow mat's all over Chicago. But, then again, we get lots of rain, ice , and snow, in Chicago, so it makes sense.


----------



## lastbattle2006

*Great decorating.*



jbkayaker12 said:


> My home this Christmas 2009. I like it simple. Photo of my dining room and the living room area with the tree.



Wow, beautiful! you will have to come decorate my apartment,lol. It seems as if it the same layout. I Painted my walls a "tan" but it came out too dark once it dried. I should have used a gloss. Oh well.
Ps. Great tree!


----------



## jbkayaker12

Hahaha yeah I love outdoors, contrary to what many think of the warm season in the desert, it is actually pleasant. If I'm not in the mountains enjoying the scenery, I'm at Lake Mead or the Colorado river on my kayak, having a pool at home is not bad either. It has been a very pleasant Spring so far and I would not mind 2 months of hot Summer months in July and August. Small world indeed, just do not mention our community name and thanks for visiting.

More shots of hikers at Mt. Charleston.


----------



## jbkayaker12

lastbattle2006 said:


> I don't know why, but I really don't care for city center. When you travel East on Eldora, at night time, the strip is sparkling and beautiful, but when I look the other way and see city center, it seems so dark and dull. Vegas has it's own style, and I hope it stays that way. If they keep buidling things like city center, than the strip will start to resemble my hometown, of Chicago, and it just won't look right out here.


I kinda like City Center. I like the public art pieces scattered throughout the property. A class on its own.I got some photos of City Center I took many months ago which I still have not uploaded here.

The view of the Strip on Eldora is nice most especially at nightime. It would be nicer if Icahn goes forward in finishing Fontainebleau.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Some shots on the way to Mt.Charleston


----------



## jbkayaker12

More locals and their pet pooch enjoying nature.












































Red Rock Canyon National Conservation Area


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Once again, really very nice photos from Las Vegas nature landscape :cheers:


----------



## lastbattle2006

jbkayaker12 said:


> Some shots on the way to Mt.Charleston


Beautiful!! I been here almost a year, and still have yet to visit red rock, and Mt.Charleston. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jbkayaker12

^^^Drive on to Mt. Charleston and Lee Canyon to cool off during the summer. Snow still visible the last couple of times we went this month. Great hiking opportunities in the area.

A few random shots on the Strip.


----------



## jbkayaker12




----------



## jbkayaker12

Some shots at the Yardhouse during lunch time.


----------



## FREKI

Great stuff mate!


----------



## jbkayaker12

A couple of random shots yesterday on the way to work.


----------



## italiano_pellicano

nice pictures


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded

Did you get to see what he ordered :nuts:?


----------



## jbkayaker12

^^^^^Hahaha I was inside a car waiting for the traffic light to turn green so the answer is no. Anyway, some shots on the Strip the other day, thank you guys for visiting.


----------



## jbkayaker12




----------



## GovernmentMan

Vegas is awesome. Cookie cutter houses and strip mall shopping. Who could ask for more?


----------



## jbkayaker12

^^^^^Yes, Vegas is awesome and I got you to visit my thread, hahahahaha!!!!:nuts:

Anyway, enough of the bull$hit. Here are more shots, my roomate waiting while I take photos of the area at Mt.Charleston. Did not get very far hiking so I just used the cams zoom lens on the area.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Vegas' equal opportunity daylife party at the Luxor.


----------



## jbkayaker12




----------



## jbkayaker12

some shots from our favorite pizza joint, Grimaldis.


----------



## Scott123

Were you ever get stopped or questioned when you take pictures of people?


----------



## jbkayaker12

Scott123 said:


> Were you ever get stopped or questioned when you take pictures of people?


NO, tourism is big in Vegas. People will automatically assume I'm just a visitor taking photos of the area.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Some old shots while taken a few months back while hiking in the mountains.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Couple of random shots on the streets of Vegas.


----------



## jbkayaker12

A couple of watercrafts near the dam.


----------



## jbkayaker12




----------



## jbkayaker12

Random shots in suburbia.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Some Strip photos taken a few days ago.


----------



## jbkayaker12

An area of City Center as seen from the Monte Carlo Resort.


----------



## jbkayaker12

__________







___________


















Orange flowers in my front porch.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Random suburban street shots.


----------



## jbkayaker12

An under-construction Serbian Orthodox Church in the city.


























Saint Simeon the Myrhgusher Serbian Orthodox Church


----------



## jbkayaker12

Inside a log cabin restaurant in the valley.


----------



## jbkayaker12

I'm not a big fan of this chain but I like this branch of the popular coffee house.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Fire Station a couple of blocks from my sister's home.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Just the view from my front porch at home.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Random shots today during lunch, lots of cloud cover bringing mugginess to the valley.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Suburban homes in an older part of Vegas.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Wildlife in suburbia.


----------



## jbkayaker12




----------



## jbkayaker12




----------



## jbkayaker12

Went to Mt.Charleston to cool off once again.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Over at the Spring Mountains National Recreation Area staying away from the summer heat in the valley.


----------



## jbkayaker12

On the way to the Spring Mountains National Recreation Area, a section of the 95 Freeway blocked off for the construction of an overpass in the area.


----------



## jbkayaker12

AX Town Square Las Vegas


----------



## jbkayaker12

Red Rock Canyon National Conservation Area


----------



## jbkayaker12

Spring Mountains National Recreation Area


----------



## jbkayaker12




----------



## jbkayaker12

A couple of shots in the neighborhood, work underway on the soon to be Police Sub-station on a vacant Clark County owned land across from home.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Rock formations from one of the trails at Spring Mountain National Recreation Area.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Camp Vegas


----------



## jbkayaker12

The Strip marquee of the newest resort opening in Vegas on December 2010.


























The Cosmopolitan


----------



## jbkayaker12

The soon to open newest resort in Vegas, The Cosmopolitan opening its first tower which is sold out between December 15, 2010 and January 2nd 2011. Some shots at the base of the hotel.


























The Cosmopolitan


----------



## christos-greece

Those recent photos about Las Vegas are indeed very nice ones


----------



## jbkayaker12

^^^Thanks, RTC Ace line in Dowtown Vegas with one of its Transit Center, the under-construction Downtown Transit Terminal is also visible from one of the photos.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Rendering of the new Terminal under-construction between Main St. and Casino Center in Downtown Vegas.


----------



## jbkayaker12

The under-construction Transit Terminal in Vegas.


----------



## jbkayaker12

More from our hike at Mt.Charleston last week.


----------



## jbkayaker12




----------



## goschio

This reminds me more and more of Dubai. Especially the pics with the modern bus.


----------



## jbkayaker12

goschio said:


> This reminds me more and more of Dubai. Especially the pics with the modern bus.


.........and the big difference is in Vegas visitors have fun while in Dubai visitors get harassed for having fun.:cheers:


----------



## jbkayaker12

A small garden at the Cleveland Clinic Lou Ruvo Center for Brain Health in Symphony Park, Downtown Vegas.

























































































Betty Fulton Reflections Garden


----------



## jbkayaker12

Cleveland Clinic Lou Ruvo Center for Brain Health


----------



## jbkayaker12

Under-construction at Symphony Park in Downtown Vegas is the Art Deco Smith Center for the Performing Arts.










The Smith Center for the Performing Arts


----------



## jbkayaker12

Downtown Vegas' Symphony Park with the under-construction Smith Center for the Performing Arts.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Side view of Downtown Vegas' The Smith Center for the Performing Arts.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Some shots on the side and back area of The Smith Center for the Performing Arts.


----------



## jbkayaker12

With temperature rising to 109 degrees today, these teenagers were smart playing tennis in the shade. Photos were taken around 4:00 this afternoon at Angel Park.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Having a meal at ..........


----------



## jbkayaker12

A hotel lobby and a tattoo joint/bar/clothing store all in one.


----------



## christos-greece

^^ That hotel is one of the famous and big ones of Las Vegas?


----------



## AlSnow

christos-greece said:


> ^^ That hotel is one of the famous and big ones of Las Vegas?


I don't know exactly, but I think it's the Mirage


----------



## jbkayaker12

Yes it is the Mirage Hotel, a nice mid-level hotel holding its own compared to the many newer and larger hotels in Vegas.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Some shots at one of the restaurants inside the Forum Shops at Caesars.


----------



## jbkayaker12

One of my favorite resorts in Vegas, Mandalay Bay, this year's resort host for the 2010 Miss Universe.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Around the pool area in Mandalay Bay, guests heading back to the resort.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Taken a couple days ago at one of our hangouts, I ordered Tunacado with noodles while my friend had Chix Yakisoba.





















































RA Sushi Bar and Restaurant


----------



## jbkayaker12

Random street shots.


----------



## christos-greece

AlSnow said:


> I don't know exactly, but I think it's the Mirage





jbkayaker12 said:


> Yes it is the Mirage Hotel, a nice mid-level hotel holding its own compared to the many newer and larger hotels in Vegas.


Thank you both for your info; Mirage hotel as far i know its really great; btw those new photos are also great


----------



## jbkayaker12

Thanks, an afternoon in one of the parks in my neighborhood with a passing afternoon storm visible in the sky.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Desert Breeze Park


----------



## jbkayaker12

Out on a date at Town Square.


----------



## jbkayaker12

One of my favorite neighborhood parks in the valley and not overrun with people.


































































































Angel Park South


----------



## jbkayaker12

Street shots.


----------



## christos-greece

Las Vegas county (the city and beyond the city) is really very nice


----------



## jbkayaker12

It is certainly nice away from the Vegas Strip and it is great to have the Strip as our resort/entertainment corridor. Even with gaming all over the world, Vegas Strip is certainly one of the best value destinations.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Some shots in front of The Cosmopolitan.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Went to watch a matinee of the movie Vampire Suck with my nephews yesterday at the RAVE.


----------



## jbkayaker12

It is definitely fun to watch and take photographs of unsuspecting people.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Thanks!!The courtyard at the 180 acre Springs Preserve.


----------



## xzmattzx

Nice pictures, especially the ones from the Springs Preserve.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Thanks, some photos last Tuesday evening on the Strip, not bad shots taken with a hand held camera.


----------



## jbkayaker12

The lovebirds are back in Paris.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Over at Town Square during and after lunch at California Pizza Kitchen.


----------



## jbkayaker12

The Palazzo


----------



## jbkayaker12

Clark County, NV is developing a network of trails all around the valley, this particular trail underconstruction in the northeastern part of the valley is the Flamingo Arroyo Trail. On my way to work I dropped by and took some photos this afternoon. A couple of public art pieces which is also a shade and a sitting area was built for this particular trail. All the trails will be linked together through a network of regional trails all over Clark County.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Here are more on the Flamingo Arroyo Trail, the public art pieces were blessed and inspired by the Paiute Tribe in Vegas. In the coming months more landscaping will be added to this beautiful section of the valley wide trail system.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Stratosphere Tower as seen from the Flamingo Arroyo Trail.


----------



## jbkayaker12

The Strip photo taken today on a hazy afternoon.


----------



## jbkayaker12

As I was taking photos yesterday afternoon, a brush fire started near the Strip.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Fashion Show Mall on the Strip is a good spot for watching locals and travellers in Vegas.


----------



## Jennifat

Nice photos, but isn't this thread supposed to be "off the Vegas strip"?


----------



## jbkayaker12

Jennifat said:


> Nice photos, but isn't this thread supposed to be "off the Vegas strip"?


Started Off the Vegas Strip but I eventually included On the Vegas Strip as well, I had another photo thread showcasing anything and everything on the Strip but I've decided to combine both for easier updating.

I did not bother change the thread title and just continued on!! Thanks for visiting!!!


----------



## jbkayaker12

According to the local news this brush fire not too far from the Strip was put out within half an hour.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Inside the gallery at the Springs Preserve.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Spending an afternoon at the Springs Preserve, here are some photos in the parking area with my friend waiting while I take shots of the area.


----------



## jbkayaker12

I would love to have a meal at this Japanese restaurant. The frontage wall has Japanese scripts.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Went for a haircut today and while waiting I snapped a photo of this Maserati parked next to my car, the owner is also getting a $12.00 haircut at Great Clips.


----------



## jbkayaker12

A small neighborhood in suburbia not far from the Strip.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Fashion Show Mall


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Do you have photos of that mall from the exterior view?


----------



## jbkayaker12

Yes, I'll try to find it. More from suburbia and its under-construction entertainment venue, Tivoli Village.


----------



## jbkayaker12

The under-construction Las Vegas City Hall in Downtown Vegas.




































Las Vegas Sun


----------



## jbkayaker12

My friend and I heading to World Market to get some snacks.


----------



## christos-greece

Once again lovely, very nice photos from Las Vegas...


----------



## jbkayaker12

Fashion Show Mall's massive spaceship in front of the mall, shots taken today after lunch.:nuts:


----------



## jbkayaker12

A couple of random shots at the breakfast restaurant my friend and I frequent.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Some shots today of Palo Verde trees still blooming in a commercial center near my place in Spring Valley.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Store advertising at the Town Square Las Vegas.


----------



## jbkayaker12

A short trail next to the park I frequent in my neighborhood.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Took some photos of suburban homes in my neighborhood today in Spring Valley.


----------



## jbkayaker12

This area in Spring Valley has bigger homes and lots than the regular tract homes.These homes are in open neighborhood without gates.


----------



## jbkayaker12

These homes are in a neighborhood in Spring Valley still considered "rural" even though it is only 5 to 10 minutes away from the Strip. This area of Spring Valley has larger custom homes in in an even larger lots, neighborhood streets does not have sidewalks nor street lighting.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Around 1:30 AM after dinner in a restaurant Downtown, my friend and I dropped by the local donut shop to get some snacks on the way home. Hehehe, just one of the perks living in a 24 hr city.


----------



## christos-greece

For once again lovely, very nice houses


----------



## jbkayaker12

Haha thanks, today for lunch my friend and I dropped by Firefly Tapas Kitchen and Bar. Stuffed Mushrooms, Albondigas, Baked Tilapia, Chix Skewers and Veggie Empanada (delicious spinach, mushrooms and artichoke filled empanada).


----------



## jbkayaker12

Went for a smog check prior to having my car registered, here are some photos. The first place I went to was busy so ended up going somewhere else to have the smog check done.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Early morning in suburbia, Spring Valley.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Some photos of townhomes in an older community on the East side of Vegas. Nice and well kept but unfortunately not in the best location in the city. A gem in this part of Vegas.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Earlier today on the way to Panera Bread.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Couple of random shots taken late summer in front of City Center.


----------



## jbkayaker12

More homes in the town of Spring Valley in Vegas.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Work underway to finish construction on the 1st phase at Tivoli Village.


----------



## jbkayaker12

These 3 story homes in Spring Valley are literally stacked right on top of each other.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Our lunch the other day at Claim Jumper in Town Square. My favorite trio of soups, Clam Chowder, Pumpkin Soup and Potato Cheddar while Billy had Burger and Fries.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Random shots around Spring Valley and a partial view of Table mountain near Red Rock Canyon.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Went to Sushi Fever for lunch, lousy food but anyway some shots inside and outside of the restaurant.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Maintenance were doing an upkeep in my neighborhood yesterday, speed bumps and curbsides getting a fresh coat of paint.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Some shots of the back area at the Bonneville Transit Center in Downtown Vegas.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Some shots taken a few days ago, the first two shots were near the restaurant my friend and I frequent, an under-construction gym and the latter two closer to home.


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Cool and very nice photos from Las Vegas


----------



## jbkayaker12

Work underway in the back area of Tivoli Village as seen from Angel Park Trail. More landscaping as seen in the photos will be added in the area.


----------



## jbkayaker12

A small community of townhomes near Spring Valley.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Went out for lunch today at a neighborhood restaurant.


----------



## jbkayaker12

On the way to my family's home in the NW side of Vegas, some photos at the Chevron station while filling up.


----------



## jbkayaker12

More homes in Spring Valley and a neighborhood park which I cannot recall the name.:nuts:


----------



## jbkayaker12

Panera Bread location in Spring Valley which my friend and I frequent for lunch. Chicken Salad for Billy and Broccoli Cheddar soup for me.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Billy and I at the Swish Japanese Hot Pot, my friend making his own food, hahaha! I went for the Rainbow Roll instead.


----------



## skytrax

nice


----------



## jbkayaker12

^^^Thanks, on the way to the restaurant today, I took some shots of Starbucks at a locals casino off the Strip.


----------



## Chadoh25

Great photos!


----------



## jbkayaker12

^^^Thanks, some photos taken the other day at the Sundance Grill in Silverton Casino.


----------



## jbkayaker12

This Maybach cost between 300,000 to 450,000 dollars. My friend and I were on the way home from a Thanksgiving lunch today as this car passed us. Googled to see how many were sold in the USA last year and only 66 were sold for the year 2009.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Yardhouse during our Thanksgiving lunch last Thursday.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Yardhouse - Red Rock Resort


----------



## jbkayaker12

Las Vegas Santa Run advertising inside the movie theater at Town Square Las Vegas for the event on December 4, 2010.Las Vegas the Great Santa Run - Town Square Las Vegas









Las Vegas Rock and Roll Marathon happening the following day on the 5th of December.
Las Vegas Rock and Roll Marathon


----------



## jbkayaker12

Light fixtures at one of my favorite dining joints RA Sushi Bar and Restaurant.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Senior retirement housing in Spring Valley.


----------



## jbkayaker12

The twin leaning Veer Towers at City Center.


----------



## christos-greece

^^ I like those towers... are looking very nice


----------



## jbkayaker12

^^^The buildings are alright but not impressive.
Some photos in a neighborhood casino on the East side of Vegas.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Great job Glee!! Darren Criss (Blaine) and Chris Colfer (Kurt).




Baby It's Cold Outside


----------



## jbkayaker12

Sams Town


----------



## jbkayaker12

Darren Criss' Glee character Blaine with the Warblers singing Hey Soul Sister.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Photos taken this morning from the 2010 Zappos Las Vegas Marathon. Around 28,000 joined in this years run. Both sides of the Vegas Strip was closed down for the event.



















































































































































































Rock 'N' Roll Marathon Takes Over Las Vegas - 8NewsNow


----------



## jbkayaker12

More early morning shots of the recently concluded 2010 Zappos Las Vegas Marathon.


----------



## desertpunk

Terrific shots! :cheers:


----------



## jbkayaker12

^^^Thanks, hehehe now back to suburbia, some shots in my sister's neighborhood. This tree just caught my eye so I took a photo of it. I also noticed a kid riding his bike so I waited until he got to the right spot I wanted on the photo.


----------



## jbkayaker12

The newest resort opening on the Strip in a few days. Sold out the last two weeks of the year and one of the best spots for New Years Eve festivities in Vegas. Coldplay and JayZ will be ringing in the New Year.


----------



## christos-greece

Very nice photos all over Las Vegas


----------



## jbkayaker12

Thanks, some random shots in my neighborhood in Spring Valley.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Some shots at the festival yesterday afternoon in my neighborhood in Spring Valley, Paramedics on stand by for those whove drunk too much egg nog.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Couple shots of Citibank branch near the festival site.


----------



## jbkayaker12

A beautiful day during the festival yesterday, classic cars were on display together with the food and gift booths.


----------



## jbkayaker12

More from the festival a couple of days ago.


----------



## jbkayaker12

I'm definitely looking forward to the opening of Tivoli Village Spring 2011, located a very short drive from home.


Las Vegas Sun - Tivoli Village


----------



## jbkayaker12

Went to Homegoods to buy a Christmas wreath for the home tonite. Shots on the way to the store and the wreath itself.


----------



## jbkayaker12

A couple of shots today outside the clinic of my mom's doctor.


----------



## christos-greece

Amazing and very nice new photos jbkayaker... Las Vegas has allready put on their christmas lights decorations or not yet?


----------



## Tiger Beer

Love to see this thread is still going strong! Thanks for the regular updates...I love browing through here for the recent photos from time to time.


----------



## jbkayaker12

@Christos

Thanks, yes the resorts have set up their Christmas decorations. I'll take some photos one of these days.

@Tiger

Thanks as well, I have not been taking photos much lately but I try to update it as often as I can.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Main Street Station Downtown, went to Triple 777 Brewery for dinner last night. Good food one of the best restaurants in Downtown Vegas.


----------



## jbkayaker12

The $3.9 billion Cosmopolitan of Las Vegas will officially open to the public this evening but hotel guests got a first glimpse of the newest resort on the Strip this afternoon.

Las Vegas Sun - Cosmopolitan


----------



## jbkayaker12

Just came back from the Cosmopolitan of Las Vegas. Verdict, world class. The $3.9 billion price tag shows it inside the resort. I love the resort BUT the much hyped chandelier is just too much. GAUDY!!! For anyone who has never visited Las Vegas, Aria, Cosmopolitan and the City Center are enough reasons to make that visit to the Entertainment Capital of the World. Aria and Cosmopolitan are two world class resorts that are hard to match. All the other resorts in Vegas pales in comparison to these two resorts. I will post photos later on, it is almost 6 in the morning. Got to get some sleep.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Here area some photos around the front desk area. An interesting way to keep hotel guests entertained while waiting to check in at the front desk. Right next to this area is a lounge/bar but more on that later. There are 8 blocks showing educational, abstract, sensual and intriguing graphics. Here are some of the sensual and intriguing graphics.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Here are some of the Botanical graphics shown on the blocks by the front desk area.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Impressive digital art at the lobby of Cosmopolitan.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Cosmopolitan of Las Vegas much like its neighbors Aria and the City Center is littered with public arts pieces. Here are some of the pieces around the conference hall of the resort. The Cosmopolitan is like one big gallery.


----------



## jbkayaker12

A few days ago late afternoon at the Bass Pro Shops - Outdoor World. My friend and I went for some Christmas shopping. Outdoor World is adjacent to a casino resort, a large store for the outdoor enthusiasts and it is located not far from the Strip.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Nice kayaks and canoes on sale at Bass Pro Shops - Outdoor World.


----------



## jbkayaker12

My favorite bar/restaurant at Town Square - Las Vegas.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Nice Fall foliage at Winchester Park on the East side of Vegas.


----------



## jbkayaker12

More from Winchester Park which is in the town of Winchester on the East side of Las Vegas.


----------



## christos-greece

Interesting and also very nice new shots, jbkayaker...


----------



## jbkayaker12

^^^^Thanks, last couple of days has been dark, wet and gloomy. Winter has arrived in Vegas. Some shots yesterday on the way to work around the town of Winchester.


----------



## jbkayaker12

It was nice and sunny a few days ago, the first two photos taken in my family's neighborhood and the last two taken today in my neighborhood.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Went to our post office in Spring Valley this afternoon to mail stuff for relatives in CA. It is a rainy day in the valley. Good in a way, Vegas needs it. Rain in the forecast for lower elevation and snow up in the mountains.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Wicked Spoon - The Cosmopolitan


----------



## jbkayaker12

One of many murals scattered all around the newest resort on the Strip, Cosmopolitan of Las Vegas.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Art pieces showcased in the hallway leading to the ballroom and meeting rooms at the Cosmopolitan.


----------



## stevensp

jbkayaker12 said:


> Nice kayaks and canoes on sale at Bass Pro Shops - Outdoor World.


I love these photos!! 
SO stylish
and I like the link between these coloured kayaks and all the billboards, lights at the strip in Vegas

nice!


----------



## jbkayaker12

Couple of art pieces by the ballroom at the Cosmopolitan.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Locals enjoying the white stuff after the storm at Mt. Charleston.


8NewsNow


----------



## jbkayaker12

Merry Christmas from the Entertainment Capital of the World!! Santa and his showgirls at the Fashion Show Mall. Let it snow, let it snow, let it snow.........


----------



## jbkayaker12

Christmas day, my friend and I decided to have breakfast at Red Rock Resort, a locals resort Off the Vegas Strip.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Is this a subtle way of displaying a swastika? You be the judge. Anyway, more art pieces at the newest resort in Vegas. By the way, the resort is owned by Deutsche Bank.


----------



## cristof

christos-greece said:


> Interesting and also very nice new shots, jbkayaker...


omg r u a robot?? could u be more specific plz enough of the amazing and whatsoever ... from u


----------



## jbkayaker12

Droog furniture and lighting gallery at the recently opened Cosmopolitan.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Went to the Strip for lunch today, my friend and I spotted a couple of nice cars, a Lamborghini and a Ferrari.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Photos of furniture and lighting inside Droog at the Cosmopolitan.


----------



## jbkayaker12

My nephew Logan and Billy together with other guests of the resort checking out the aquarium by the Mermaid Lounge in Silverton Casino.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Paging Todd English, the neon sign on your pub is out. :nuts:


----------



## jbkayaker12

Billy and I went for a drink at the Chandelier Bar in the Cosmopolitan. A 3 story bar/lounge inside a massive chandelier. Resident DJ plays a nice mix of music and the best part, NO COVER.


----------



## Cov Boy

Great photos Mr.

Really enjoy your pics & cant wait for more.

Love the houses and apartments in Vegas.

You should post your pics on Flickr.com as well.


----------



## lastbattle2006

u got my building in this shot.lol. Nice to see they are working the keep our community nice and clean looking. I hope it stays this way!! I believe condo ownders in our complex are renting to just anyone these days.


----------



## lastbattle2006

Gosh I love that mountain! everytime I drive the D.I I can't help but to look at it. Never knew the name though until today! Thanks!


----------



## jbkayaker12

Thanks Cov!

More photos from the Chandelier bar at the Cosmopolitan, photos from inside and outside the bar on the third floor. My friend and I were seated at the topmost floor with a nice vantage point. Here are some shots of only half of this massive 3 story bar.


----------



## jbkayaker12

I took this photo while waiting at a traffic light this afternoon, these guys are nuts for playing outdoors. It may be sunny but it is still cold outdoors.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Interior shots of the Hard Rock Hotel off the Vegas Strip on Harmon.


----------



## jbkayaker12

My friend and I went to Boca Park in Spring Valley to watch the fireworks last night instead of going all the way to the Strip.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Photos taken this afternoon, looks like everyone was still asleep after a night of partying on the Strip.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Las Vegas New Years Eve 2011


----------



## jbkayaker12

The Chocolate Box in Downtown Vegas but unfortunately it was not open when I took these shots around 1am, I was not able to go inside the store.


----------



## jbkayaker12

The 3 tiered Chandelier Bar at the Cosmopolitan, the DJ booth is on the ground floor.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Had lunch at Miller's Ale House in Town Square today, I had tender meat off the bone OssoBuco and Billy ordered a Steak sandwich.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Random shots yesterday afternoon.


----------



## jbkayaker12

An H&M store in one of the malls in Vegas.


----------



## Animo

Hi JB! I have been looking at your photos for a while and they are really cool! 

I will be in Las Vegas with my friends from Europe next week. Can you tell me some spots (i.e. restaurants, bars, museums, shops) that are nice to visit? Something that isn't too touristic. I know LV is all tourism but maybe there are some hidden spots that locals only know about! 

It's been almost 10 years since I have been there so based on your photos a lot has changed and definitely a lot to do! Cosmopolitan and City Centre seem like an ideal place to start. Also, any recommendations near Las Vegas to see (besides Hoover Dam)? We will be driving from the Grand Canyon to there.

Thanks!


----------



## jbkayaker12

How long do you plan on staying? Coming from AZ you will be passing by the Mike O'Callaghan - Pat Tilman Memorial Bridge over the Colorado River, worth a stop and so is the "small town" atmosphere of Boulder City's business district. 

While on the Strip, Aria, Cosmopolitan and the City Center are worth exploring for their public works of art and a great choice of restaurants. Lots to experience, you will appreciate it!!! You do not need to spend a penny to appreciate the public art pieces at Aria, Cosmopolitan and City Center unlike at the Bellagio when Steve Wynn used to own it. He built a gallery and for a fee you will be able to view art pieces which he owns and he called it CULTURE. Hahahaha the nerve of the guy to call it culture!!!! To this day I have yet to step foot inside that gallery even though he no longer own it.

Anyway, there are parks to see around Vegas, Valley of Fire and Red Rock Canyon are worth visiting. If you want to see a winter escape head on to Mt Charleston.

Local resorts off the Vegas Strip are nice to see as well, Red Rock Resort, Green Valley Ranch Resort, M Resort and Aliante. Shopping at Town Square and the District at Green Valley aside from the usual malls on the Strip. 

Symphony Park with the Cleveland Clinic Lou Ruvo Center for Brain Health, Clark County Government Center both are interesting stops with galleries as well. Premium Outlet Mall at the Symphony Park is worth to have a look for bargain shopping.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Thanks Christos. A beautiful Martin Luther King Day in the valley. Some shots after lunch at Town Square. Record temperature set today. Nice winter day.


----------



## jbkayaker12

People enjoying the warm and sunny winter afternoon during the Martin Luther King Day at Town Square.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Another beautiful day spent outdoors.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Random shots yesterday afternoon while waiting for our meal at Gordon Biersch.


----------



## jbkayaker12

On the way home the other day, this car just caught my attention so I took a photo of it.


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Really very nice new photos jbkayaker :cheers:


----------



## jbkayaker12

Hehe thanks, I like the industrial style of the restroom at the Las Vegas Springs Preserve.


----------



## jbkayaker12

One of the galleries at the Las Vegas Springs Preserve, on exhibit are construction photos of the Mike O'Callaghan - Pat Tilman Memorial Bridge.


----------



## christos-greece

Welcome jbkayaker and thanks for those new photos; how warm are these days in Las Vegas?


----------



## jbkayaker12

Highs around 60-65 Degrees Fahrenheit, nice for the Winter Season, lows in the 40s. Colder and snow up in the mountains, a short distance from the valley.


----------



## jbkayaker12

In my sister's neighborhood are 4 parks, went for a walk this afternoon at one of the parks.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Trees at the entrance to Las Vegas Springs Preserve


----------



## jbkayaker12

More from Prosperity Park near my sister's home.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Incense, coins and Chinese God of Prosperity in the Year of the Rabbit.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Red lanterns in the lobby at Aria.


----------



## jbkayaker12

My friend and I had a few drinks at a bar last night for his birthday.


----------



## christos-greece

Interesting and also very nice photos as always from Las Vegas


----------



## jbkayaker12

Not that impressed with the photos of my new Nikon L110 P&S Camera, a bit dull, my old Kodak Z712 takes better photos considering it has gotten wet with seawater during my vacation in the Philippines.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Tried a different setting on my Nikon L110 to see how photos will come out. Lousy, photos are soft and blurry. I won't recommend this brand/model for those wishing to buy a P&S camera. Kodak Z712 definitely has better lens and gives out better photos. My new Nikon is a gift so I'll make the best out of it but I will not pay $200.00 for a lousy camera.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Beautiful and sunny yesterday afternoon but rain is in the forecast this weekend. More shots using NikonL110.


----------



## christos-greece

I love those sunny views from Las Vegas, jbkayaker... are always very nice


----------



## jbkayaker12

Hehe thanks, I have been a bit lazy lately just hanging around the neighborhood. After visiting my family this afternoon, I went to the Angel Park Trail. This time I used my old Kodak. It is Winter as these trees show. When the sun goes down, it is cold.


----------



## jbkayaker12

More on Angel Park Trail late yesterday afternoon. These guys should be at the gym instead of the golf course. Keep an eye on the Jack rabbits in the photos.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Just random shots this afternoon at Resnicks in Downtown Vegas.


----------



## jbkayaker12

My friend and I went to Miller's Ale House at Town Square for a meal today. I had a lightly seared Tuna dusted with Sesame seeds over a bed of rice pilaf and a side of cucumber/wasabi sauce. Delicious!!!


----------



## VegasCharlie

Have you heard about the new stadium project???

UNLV had a press conference today regarding the proposed new stadium... http://www.unlvnow.com/


----------



## jbkayaker12

Yes, as long as taxpayers are not footing the bill, no hike in tuition fees and no funding diverted from UNLV, I'm fine with it. UNLV/Clark County can donate the land, I'm fine with it. There is a large tract of land fronting Thomas & Mack and across the street, it can be utilized for this arena.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Random shots from Downtown the other day.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Murals at the Art District in Downtown Vegas.


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Interesting art works


----------



## jbkayaker12

It's in the Art District, not a bad way of making it interesting around abandoned buildings in the area. Thanks.


























Aria Valet Desk


----------



## jbkayaker12

An afternoon at Prosperity Park in Spring Valley, suburbanites and their pet dogs.


----------



## Luli Pop

jbkayaker12 said:


> ^^^The place is nice but it is around 30 to 45 minute drive from home so I don't go there often.


it looks like a plastic Porfofino!


----------



## jbkayaker12

It's a big world out there, you may not like it but others do and they can afford it. I highly doubt you can afford to live in Lake Las Vegas but it does not matter since you've already mentioned your displeasure of the area.


----------



## kurklk

Jardoga said:


> Some of the houses look SO tacky. But i like them. BTW i didnt see fences dividing some of the houses, whats with that?


American suburbs usually don't have fences. Most do have a private backyard though. In "dangerous" urban areas you might encounter houses which have a fence.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Make A Wish Foundation's 'Run for a Wish' event at Town Square this morning.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Set up of seats for an event at the Crossroads Commons Amphitheater in the Las Vegas Springs Preserve.












































Las Vegas Springs Preserve


----------



## jbkayaker12

Visitor volume slightly up for the year 2010 in Vegas.:cheers:


8NewsNow


----------



## jbkayaker12

A couple on a lunch date the other day.


----------



## Tiger Beer

Keep up all the great photos of this thread! Someday it'll be a great testament of Vegas in the years 2009/2010/2011 

I'm a frequent viewer myself, at least once a week.


----------



## jbkayaker12

A couple of nights ago at our local TGIF restaurant.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Being silly today while washing some of my clothes, I took a photo of the laundry closet at home.


----------



## jbkayaker12

At the Yardhouse @ Red Rock Resort, my lunch today was one large California Roll while my friend had a Burger with Mushrooms and Gorgonzola Cheese. I took a photo of the art piece behind our desk as well and some of the diners at the restaurant. This large California Roll was being offered under the Appetizers section of the menu, obviously meant for sharing but I just ordered it for my main meal today.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Not many varities of plants out yet considering it is still Winter. Even with a beautiful blue sky, it is still cold outside. Spring is just around the corner though, trees all around the valley are starting to bloom just like the ones here at the nursery.


----------



## jbkayaker12

A nice afternoon walk at Spring Valley Park a few days ago and a Google photo of the park.


----------



## jbkayaker12

New homes construction near Sunset Park in Green Valley.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Cut - Paper Art Installation by Andreana Donahue at the community center in the town of Wincherster.


----------



## jbkayaker12

At the Red Rock Resort's 24 Hr Cafe and the Onyx Bar across the way.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Pear trees on Vegas streets have already bloomed their white flowers, Spring time is just around the corner.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Downtown Las Vegas


----------



## jbkayaker12

A brand new development and loft style living in Spring Valley.

























































































LoftWorks


----------



## jbkayaker12

Went to Lowes and purchased a Bartlett Semi-Dwarf Pear tree and planted it in my side yard today.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Our meal a couple of days at one of our favorite restaurants at Town Square and the view from the bar area where we dined. My meal is loaded with shrimp, I got sick of it!:nuts:


----------



## jbkayaker12

Just random shots today at one of our usual restaurant spot.


----------



## jbkayaker12

More random shots of people I took this afternoon while having lunch at the same time.


----------



## jbkayaker12

These semi-detached homes in Spring Valley have garages toward the back of the units.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Went to Rampart Commons and took shots of the semi-dwarf Pear trees in bloom. Just quick shots so ignore the composition, it could be better.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Went to Peccole Ranch for a walk at a suburban trail. Parked the car at Thomas and Mack Medical Plaza and walked to the trailhead. I'll start with photos around the parking area and the street view.


----------



## jbkayaker12

It was a beautiful day to walk at the trails in suburbia with trees all around. I was taking photos while walking behind my friend.


----------



## jbkayaker12

While walking along the suburban trail at Peccole Ranch, my friend and I passed by this goldern retriever enjoying and playing outdoors.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Just some of the people enjoying the trail a few days ago, Pear trees with their white flowers can be seen along the trail on the backyard of homes in the area.


----------



## jbkayaker12

At Peccole Ranch, a Disc Golf course is also part of the layout on the trail system.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Detached homes and condos along the suburban trail at Peccole Ranch.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Clean and green suburban living.


----------



## jbkayaker12

My friend and I went to a small warehouse turned into a Pinball arcade today and played a few games.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Walked around in suburbia yesterday, beautiful blue sky with clean and green surroundings.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Dropped by a recently opened Chase bank not far from home the other day.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Went to the Strip for a walk, some of the trees are showing their Spring time flowers.


----------



## christos-greece

I like those parks around Las Vegas


----------



## daihocsi

Wish I could have a fresh blue sky like that in Saigon. Nice photos


----------



## jbkayaker12

^^^Thanks, suburban living in Las Vegas is really nice. I love the drought tolerant trees and xeriscaping all around. More from suburbia, shown on some of the photos are the xeriscaping in the area.


----------



## jbkayaker12

I love this song by Neon Trees, last year LVCVA used the song for its ad campaign and this year the song finally made it on one of the episodes of GLEE.:cheers:




Animal - Neon Trees





Camp Vegas 2010





Blaine, Kurt and the Warblers - Glee - Animal


----------



## jbkayaker12

Some photos of people while enjoying an ice cream on the Strip.


----------



## jbkayaker12

The dog park at Desert Breeze Park.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Construction underway on the Charlie Frias Park in Spring Valley. The bluffs and natural terrain of the area will be incorporated into the design of the park. This will be a nice park with a view of the Strip.

























































































Spring Valley View


----------



## jbkayaker12

New homes construction in Spring Valley, a short drive from the Strip.


----------



## jbkayaker12

More suburban trails around Spring Valley.


----------



## jbkayaker12

My nephew called today and he wanted to go to the park so I picked him up and went to the park, his cousin went along with us.


----------



## Gandalf1973

@jbkayaker12:

I really love your thread. Thank you very much for your great pictures. Keep on showing Las Vegas. Great city.


----------



## jbkayaker12

^^Thanks, today my friend and I went hiking near my sister's house in the NW part of the city. Shown are the homes in the area and the Strip in the background, original photo is better, somehow uploading photos at Photobucket and re-sizing it decreases the sharpness and clarity of the photos.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Some photos of the city center and suburbia taken this afternoon on top of the hill at Equestrian Park.


----------



## jbkayaker12

More from our hike to the top of the hill at Equestrian Park the other day.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Law enforcement personnel doing an exhibition at the parking lot of Suncoast Hotel a few days ago.


----------



## jbkayaker12

In 3 weeks time there will be more shopping and dining options when the 1st phase of Tivoli Village opens in my side of town.


----------



## jbkayaker12

My neighborhood park getting a make over so that children may have an even more enjoyable time outdoors.


----------



## jbkayaker12

On the way home tonite, I dropped by the grocery store and bought a chocolate cake.


----------



## christos-greece

The Tivoli village is almost completed? Looking very nice btw


----------



## jbkayaker12

Yes, 1st phase will open toward the end of this month. Developers also own the vacant land across the street. This will be good, more competition amongst the restaurants in the area which will mean lower competitive prices.:cheers:


----------



## jbkayaker12

Went to an auto parts store yesterday afternoon to pick up some things for my nephew's car.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Some black and white photos at the Springs Preserve.


----------



## jbkayaker12

View of Downtown and a couple of natural springs at the Springs Preserve.


----------



## jbkayaker12

A nice escape within a short drive from Downtown and the Strip.


----------



## jbkayaker12

My friend and I went hiking the other day near Red Rock Canyon, it took us nearly 3 hours roundtrip. Here are the first batch of photos.


----------



## jbkayaker12

goldsgym said:


> Hey JB, just wanted to say how much I enjoy your thread. I live in L.A. but own a condo in the Allure highrise on Sahara and the Strip. I was in Vegas last week and enjoyed the awesome weather. FYI my unit is on the 37th fl with a NW view so if you ever want to take pix from the balcony for your thread just let me know and I'll give u a heads up when I'll be back in Vegas.



Thanks!


----------



## jbkayaker12

2nd batch of photos from our hike recently near Red Rock Canyon, the city can be seen in the background on some of the photos.


----------



## jbkayaker12

My friend waiting patiently while I take more photos of the area.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Ongoing this weekend at Floyd Lamb State Park is the Scottish Festival. Clans, kilts, bagpipes and all.


----------



## jbkayaker12

A beautiful sunny day at the park today.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Floyd Lamb State Park is a popular area for recreational fishing in suburbia, there are ponds scattered throughout the park.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Just one of many who were fishing at the park, he was not having any luck at fishing when I spoke to him due to the fact that it was busy and noisy at the park. The festivities at the Scottish Festival was going on behind us.


----------



## jbkayaker12

People enjoying a beautiful Spring day fishing at the pond in Floyd Lamb.


----------



## jbkayaker12

First to show its flowers during Spring time in Vegas are the Plum, Pear and Almond trees. Now the Acacia trees which can be commonly seen on Vegas streets as well are now blooming with its sweet scented small rounded yellow flowers.


----------



## jbkayaker12




----------



## jbkayaker12

I have shown the park in my neighborhood quite a few times but I just have to share some more photos of the park. Wildflowers are blooming all over, photos were taken yesterday morning. Part of the trail is paved while the original Spanish trail is unpaved to show the path taken by the first visitors to the area many moons ago.


----------



## jbkayaker12

An image of my neighborhood park on Google Earth.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Every year I take photos of the tree in front of my condo. The same tree can be seen in the dining and living room at home.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Some photos at our local library, the Sahara West Library and Fine Arts Museum. Black and White photos and with color.


----------



## jbkayaker12

The sweet scented flowers of the Acacia trees are blooming all around our neighborhood library.


----------



## jbkayaker12

An image of our neighborhood library courtesy of Google Earth.








Sahara West Library and Fine Arts Museum


----------



## Quall

Haven't visited this thread in a while. Great pix!


----------



## snowman159

Great thread! :applause:

You do a great job showing what it must be like to live there, as opposed to visiting as a tourist. It looks like a real paradise if you're the outdoorsy type, and so many of the best rock climbing areas in the US are within driving distance. I'm not sure I could handle the summer heat, though. 

PS: also enjoyed your restaurant pics. Now I gotta go get some food.


----------



## jbkayaker12

^^^^Thanks!!! I love it here, desert heat and all with July and August being the hottest months out of the year. A couple of months out of the year is not bad at all. If and when locals want to get away to cool off,
Mt. Charleston at the Toiyabe National Forest, a large part of the over 6 million acres is less than an hour away from Las Vegas with stunning pine forested scenery.

Just got some publications at the local library while I was there the other day.


----------



## jbkayaker12

My friend at the park the other day, Mt Charleston with its snow capped peak visible from our neighborhood park.


----------



## jbkayaker12

A senior citizen apt complex in Spring Valley.


----------



## jbkayaker12

German engineering at its finest surviving the dry desert heat.:lol:


----------



## jbkayaker12

Private land leading to a section of the the Red Rock Canyon National Conservation Area.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Nice collaboration between Nick Jonas and Charice.




One Day - Charice


----------



## jbkayaker12

At Town Square a few days ago.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Our meal at Mimi's Cafe, Thai Chicken Wrap for myself while my friend had breakfast.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Part of a network of trails all around Clark County and a flood channel with water run-off leading to the sewer treatment plant.


----------



## jbkayaker12

A hummingbird perched on a tree branch.


----------



## jbkayaker12

I love the trees and greenery in Suburbia,  some random shots at a small commercial center. Man checking up on his car.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Our hike today at Mt.Charleston, lots of snow still in the area. Just random shot of my friend trying to water the vegetation/tree, hahaha.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Snow up in the mountains and sun in the valley, some shots a few days ago at Red Springs. We checked out locals rock climbing in the area.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Yesterday at Mt.Charleston we did not get very far, still quite a bit of snow up in the mountains.


----------



## jbkayaker12

A couple of days ago at the Fashion Show Mall after lunch. Interesting Blue Man Group's catchy advertising campaign for their show on the Strip.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Fashion Show Mall


----------



## jbkayaker12

Finally got our pool lounge chairs back and re-strapped a different color, in time for the summer season.


----------



## jbkayaker12

My friend and I went to a bar Downtown the other night. We were at Insert Coins, a Video game bar and lounge. Interesting set-up, people can play video games at the bar and at the many video games scattered all around the bar. Comfortable lounge chairs for groups who would like to play video games on large flat screen TVs are also available. DJ spins the music in the background for an even better experience at the lounge.

This guy seated next to me was waiting for his friends to arrive and I asked him what kind of beer he was drinking. He told me it was Arrogant Bastard Ale, a domestic beer. He was even nice enough to turn it around so I can take a photo of it. He was playing a video game while waiting for his friends.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Michael Jackson fans all over the world will soon descend on Vegas in a few months. 


The Immortal World Tour


----------



## Audiomuse

That video game bar is so cool!!


----------



## jbkayaker12

^^^It's a fun place and the crowd is definitely more down to earth compared to the Strip clientele.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Just some random shots today at lunchtime.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Palo Verde trees are now blooming all around the valley. Here is one not far from home. Nice!!!


----------



## jbkayaker12

While waiting for the traffic signal to turn green, I took a couple of shots of this tree that matches the color of the Millstream Townhomes in Spring Valley. It has a nice bluish color on its foliage.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Red Yuccas and its long red stalks, nice to look at especially when done in mass plantings. Here are some in front of the restaurant we frequent for breakfast.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Locals and someone from out of State :lol: at Panera Bread this afternoon.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Palo Verde trees showing Spring time yellow flowers.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Aside from the Red Yucca, another common desert plant that puts on a show of red flowers during Spring time is the Ocotillo.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Ocotillos at home.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Glee's 2011 tour starts tomorrow at the Mandalay Bay Resort and Casino. See you there!!!:cheers:


*GLEE LIVE TOUR 2011*


----------



## jbkayaker12

A couple of shots at the salon while waiting for a haircut yesterday.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Stuck in traffic a few days ago due to a construction of a bus stop shelter on the side of the road.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Darren Criss and the Warblers at the Glee Live 2011 concert this evening at Mandalay Bay.


----------



## jbkayaker12

An awesome concert, Darren Criss and the Warblers at Glee Live 2011 Las Vegas. Concert footage courtesy of zoesonia93.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Darren Criss/Chord Overstreet/Kevin Mchale/Mark Salling/Harry Shum Jr. @ Glee Live 2011 Las Vegas.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Glee Live 2011 Las Vegas, video by Slovakgleek. 





Born This Way/Firework - Glee


----------



## jbkayaker12

Born This Way segment of Glee Live 2011 Las Vegas tour.


----------



## jbkayaker12

I love Safety Dance by Men Without Hats and it was nice Kevin Mchale (Artie) performed it on the Glee Live Tour Las Vegas 2011. Video courtesy of crisstinamay.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Safety Dance - Glee Live 2011 Las Vegas


----------



## jbkayaker12

Glee Live 2011 Las Vegas - Friday video courtesy of oilerdragon


----------



## jbkayaker12

Chris Colfer/Jenna Ushkowitz/Heather Morris performing Single Ladies at Glee Live 2011 Las Vegas.


----------



## jbkayaker12

A nice performance of the song Valerie by Naya Rivera during the Glee Live Tour 2011 Las Vegas.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Valerie as sung by Naya Rivera at the Glee Live Tour 2011 Las Vegas, video courtesy of zoesonia93.


----------



## jbkayaker12

No, I have not seen it but I'll try to get it on DVD. BTW I like the Allure, nice building.


----------



## jbkayaker12

I'll post more Glee Live 2011 Las Vegas later but I just have to clear these photos on my card. Some shots around Petra Greek Taverna at the Tivoli Village a few days ago.


----------



## jbkayaker12

I don't know the name of this particular tree but a lot of them are blooming at our neighborhood park, it has clusters of white bell like flowers.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Cory Monteith's performance of Jessie's Girl at Glee Live 2011 Las Vegas.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Just random shots of people while seated alfresco at Leone Cafe - Tivoli Village.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Random street shots the other day heading home.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Heather Morris performing I'm A Slave 4 You @ Glee Live 2011 Las Vegas.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Lea Michelle doing a cover of Firework @ Glee Live 2011 Las Vegas.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Darren Criss, Chris Colfer and Heather Morris' skit @ Glee Live 2011 Las Vegas.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Palo Verde trees can be commonly seen all around commercial and residential developments in Clark County. Here are some on a retail development in Spring Valley.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Some photos taken at Tivoli Village a few days ago.


----------



## jbkayaker12

==


----------



## jbkayaker12

Petra Greek Taverna


----------



## jbkayaker12

Glee Live Tour 2011 Las Vegas opening song, Don't Stop Believing. Video courtesy of Jaylyne11.


----------



## jbkayaker12

A couple of locals doing their fitness routine at Angel park.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Some shots today while I wait for my car to get done with the oil change.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Over at the Flamingo Arroyo Trailhead in the town of Winchester, young Palo Verde trees aside from the other drought tolerant vegetation are all blooming.


----------



## christos-greece

Once again very nice photos from Las Vegas


----------



## jbkayaker12

Thanks.
I've got so many concert photos @ Glee Live 2011 Las Vegas I need to unload from my card. Here is Cory Monteith introducing Diana Agron and Chord Overstreet.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Just some photos of a house with xeriscaping near the park.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Oleanders thrive well in Clark County, the shrubs are drought tolerant and can grow as high as 20 feet. Many are planted in the backyard and sideyard of homes even in commercial establishments. If left to grow wild, it can give privacy with a nice view of white, red, pink and yellow flowers. Oleanders are as common as Palo Verde trees here in Clark County.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Sunset Park shade structure with a view of the scrub covered sand dunes in Green Valley.


----------



## jbkayaker12

A river flowing at the Wetlands Park.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Wetlands Park


----------



## jbkayaker12

Wetlands Park


----------



## jbkayaker12

Took some shots inside Einstein Bros while I was waiting for my meal.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Instead of letting these two Oleanders mature as a shrub, the homeowner of this house in Spring Valley trimmed both Oleanders to look more like a tree, nice!


----------



## jbkayaker12

TGIF's memorabilia.


----------



## jbkayaker12

After lunch this afternoon at Town Square, I took photos of this guy waiting for somebody and not pleased at all.


----------



## jbkayaker12

In just a few days, this coming weekend Fri/Sat/Sun, the Electric Daisy Carnival 2011 will be in Vegas at the Las Vegas Motor Speedway.



Electric Daisy Carnival 2011 Las Vegas


----------



## jbkayaker12

Homes in Spring Valley with xeriscaping in the front yard.


----------



## jbkayaker12

80's Movies and Music great combination!! Pretty in Pink's soundtrack has a great mix of artists; The Psychedelic Furs, The Smiths, New Order, OMD, INXS, Echo and the Bunnymen, Nick Kershaw.......


----------



## jbkayaker12

Apart from trees and umbrella that provide shade for visitors to Town Square, misters can be commonly seen in restaurants with outdoor seating and these misters are also attached to tree trunks to provide a cool mist of water during hot summer days. Today it reached 110 degrees Fahrenheit.


----------



## jbkayaker12

People relaxing and shopping at Town Square.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Unfortunately the Electric Daisy Carnival will be held while I work during the evening. Anyway, a peek at the ongoing preparations for the 3 day music festival.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Electric Daisy Carnival Venue Map


----------



## jbkayaker12

Electric Daisy Carnival 1st night at the Speedway.


Electric Daisy Carnival - Las Vegas Sun


----------



## jbkayaker12

Electric Daisy Carnival Saturday night at the Speedway.


Electric Daisy Carnival - Las Vegas Sun

Electric Daisy Carnival - Las Vegas Review Journal


----------



## Audiomuse

Electric Daisy Carnival Las Vegas looks absolutely incredible! I wish I could've gone but I can't take time off at this point in time.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Electric Daisy Carnival's final night at the speedway.


Electric Daisy Carnival - Las Vegas Sun


----------



## jbkayaker12

I never tire of taking photos at Town Square, some shots taken a few days ago.


----------



## jbkayaker12

I've been slacking off taking photos lately but anyway some shots Downtown while my friend and I were having a drink @ Vanguard Lounge. Salon of Beauty is a bar across the street from Vanguard. A couple of other photos taken @ Fremont Street Experience in Downtown.


----------



## jbkayaker12

I love summer rain, right after a brief drizzle, a rainbow formed earlier this evening. Some shots in the neighborhood while on the way to the restaurant for dinner.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Happy 4th of July Boston, one classy city. Awesome fireworks!!!!:cheers:


----------



## jbkayaker12

Dropped by the Planet Hollywood on the Strip today for lunch. A great place to people watch, some shots while waiting for our food today.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Whatever rocks your boat, everyone is welcome in Vegas!!:cheers:


----------



## jbkayaker12

My friend and I just came back from our vacation and we definitely missed our meals in the US. Last night he had a Patty Melt while I dined on a Monster Burger topped with an egg, pastrami and onion rings with a side of Potato salad. I definitely love the shaved (very thinly sliced and tender) Pastrami on my burger.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Not quite sure if I've posted these photos in the past but anyway some neighborhood shots in Spring Valley.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Looks like Caesars is pushing through with their entertainment district, it'll be a great addition to an ever changing Vegas Strip.


The Linq - Vegas Inc


----------



## jbkayaker12

Glee 3D Concert Movie Promo w/ Blaine Anderson (Darren Criss).


----------



## jbkayaker12

What I love about Vegas is the availability of classy restaurants serving food 24/7 and it does not cost an arm and a leg. Here is one of our favorite cafes in a locals resort. I had breakfast late in the evening, Scrambled Eggs and Sausage over White Rice while my friend opted for a BBQ Chicken Sandwich.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Random shots in Spring Valley, the first one is an apt complex while the last two are photos taken at a Walmart store.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Frozen yogurt @ YoScream Tivoli Village.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Bond @ The Cosmopolitan


----------



## jbkayaker12

More custom built homes in Spring Valley.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Need to get these two off my SD card so I decided to post it here, the color scheme blends well anyway.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Well, some people prefer to eat out like my friend and I, while others like to have children but anyway some shots today. I had Crabmeat Omelet while my friend had Grilled Chicken Sandwich for Brunch today.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Photos taking up space on my card, need to clear it. This area was definitely Off the Vegas Strip.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Our meals a few days ago, my nephew had a child's portion of Turkey and Mash Potatoes, Billy had Chicken Wrap while I opted for Quiche Lorraine with Fresh Fruits and a Salad.


----------



## ExcellentALWAYS

The food looks delicious.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Thanks, the frozen yogurt is the best this time of the year in Vegas. Looks like Vegas will be getting back its water park and it will be located on Fort Apache and Maule Ave in Spring Valley.



8NewsNow


----------



## jbkayaker12

First Friday Event this month was an epic fail compared to previous First Fridays, it was fragmented and people seem to be confined in small areas. Some shots before I headed for work last Friday.


----------



## liabesha

great


----------



## jbkayaker12

Thanks, a hot summer day in August, we went to YoScream to get some cold refreshments.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Sing-Glee Live 2011 Mandalay Bay


----------



## clonee

Awesome pics!!
Is the beach above San diego or Honolulu?


----------



## jbkayaker12

Honolulu


----------



## jbkayaker12

Casino retail centers doing better even in this difficult economic climate. People are spending again and the Strip malls are benefitting from it.


LV Business Press


----------



## jbkayaker12

With Terminal 3 opening middle part of 2012, the old international terminal will be torn down. It's about time for McCarran to have a decent international terminal to serve its growing number of international visitors. (Click on the slide show for an expanded view)



PGAL
--


----------



## jbkayaker12

Amber Riley and Naya Rivera singing River Deep Mountain High @ Glee Live 2011 in Mandalay Bay.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Loser Like Me - Glee Live 2011 @ Mandalay Bay


----------



## jbkayaker12

Numbers are improving for Clark County but the housing mess is still taking a beating.


http://www.vegasinc.com/news/2011/aug/10/june-casino-winnings-16-percent-over-last-year/

http://www.vegasinc.com/news/2011/aug/10/las-vegas-records-7-percent-gain-visitors-june/

http://www.vegasinc.com/news/2011/aug/10/nearly-two-thirds-las-vegas-homes-sold-loss-second/


----------



## jbkayaker12

A couple of shots the other day right after lunch time.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Thank you GLEE, it was an awesome concert!! :cheers:







































































Glee Live 2011 @ Mandalay Bay Las Vegas


----------



## jbkayaker12

I was bored this evening so I went to the park and walked the trail. One of the trails lead to the Westcliff Transit Center. Here are some photos, not the sharpest, camera was hand held.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Some photos inside our local home improvement store, Lowes in Spring Valley.


----------



## jbkayaker12

An under-construction retail and dining complex on the Strip, the video billboard at the Harmon Corner dwarfing Planet Hollywood's video billboard as shown here. The Harmon Corner's planned opening will be December 2011.


----------



## jbkayaker12

My lunch the other day @ RA.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Went to Loft Works today, a small community in Spring Valley. Compared to a few months back, Loft Works now has residents and commercial establishments. I did not take many photos, lots of cloud cover today and a bit overcast.






























































-
*Loft Works*


----------



## jbkayaker12

Looking forward to the re-opening of The Plaza hotel, Downtown. Glad there will be a sushi restaurant!!!!

-
 *The Plaza Hotel - Las Vegas Sun*


----------



## jbkayaker12

A small community of compact homes in Spring Valley.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Opportunity Village's campus in Spring Valley.






























































-
*Opportunity Village*


----------



## jbkayaker12

Went to the Yardhouse @ Red Rock for our lunch today, Billy had his usual French Onion Soup and Cheeseburger while I dined on Chicken Lettuce Wrap with a side of Jasmine rice.


----------



## jbkayaker12

A 3 story apartment complex in Spring Valley, did not get a chance to take more photos, the complex is gated.


----------



## jbkayaker12

*8NewsNow*


There goes the 190,000 acre Red Rock Canyon National Conservation Area. County commissioners gave the go signal for Jim Rhodes to develop 7,000 homes near Red Rock Canyon National Conservation Area.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Caesars Entertainment releasing more information on their upcoming project, The Linq.
-

*The Linq - 8NewsNow*

 *The Linq - Las Vegas Review Journal*

-


----------



## jbkayaker12

In the United States' retail world, you snooze you lose!! I took these photos a couple of days ago, this particular store is already stocked up for Halloween. I would not be surprised that by the end of the month, this particular store will have Thanksgiving merchandise.:lol:


----------



## jbkayaker12

When I got home from work tonite, my next door Korean neighbor left an Aloe Vera juice on my front porch. I have asked her about it a few days ago and it was really nice for her to buy one for me. Aloe Vera is a natural anti aging plant. This particular juice is good, I've had it in the past. Vegas has so many ethnic grocery stores, I love it.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Laurelwood Park in Spring Valley getting a canopy over the children's play area.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Went to have an oil change on my car the other day, just shots around the area of the shop. I also took a shot of a large house under construction on a bluff in Spring Valley.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Downtown's Fremont Street Experience


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Amazing, very nice updates from Las Vegas


----------



## jbkayaker12

Thanks! 
Over at Gordon Biersch the other day for lunch. Crab and Artichoke Dip, Crab Stuffed Shrimp, BBQ Pork Sliders and Rosemary Chicken Flatbread. Restaurant deals are amazing in Vegas, $5-$7 per plate. Onion rings the best, very thinly sliced and lightly battered then fried.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Went to Leone Cafe for a late lunch, lousy service today. Silverware dirty, table dirty, and the Spinach Quiche I ordered was not served properly.
:bash:


----------



## jbkayaker12

Mark Salling celebrating his birthday in Vegas. 


*HauteLiving*
-


----------



## jbkayaker12

McCarran passenger count up for the month of July 2011. Great news for McCarran and Vegas. So far 24 million people visited Vegas the past 7 months.


*Las Vegas Review Journal*


----------



## jbkayaker12

Went to our usual Sushi restaurant and had a late lunch today, I had Shrimp Tempura, Salmon Carpaccio and a Rainbow Roll while my friend was happy with his usual noodle dish.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Photos of diners sitted @ the bar and a guy @ the patio @ RA Sushi Bar and Restaurant.


----------



## mike7743

America, 




where we turn uninhabitable deserts into modern wonders.


----------



## jbkayaker12

^^^^^Hehehe the most beautiful transformation, California!!!


----------



## jbkayaker12

This is the side entrance to the Tropicana Hotel, hardly anyone use this side entrance, most go in through the front door on Las Vegas Blvd. Beautiful Capiz chandeliers adding a nice touch at the entrance to Tropicana!!


----------



## jbkayaker12

Over at the Fashion Show Mall, teenage girls were waiting and screaming for this young man to show up. Out of curiosity, I googled his name
*Cody Simpson*.


----------



## jbkayaker12

-
*Las Vegas Pride - Sept. 16/17, 2011*
-


----------



## christos-greece

As usuall, very nice photos and thanks kay:


----------



## jbkayaker12

Thanks Christos, on the way to work this afternoon, I stopped by the Greenland Supermarket to grab a bite to eat.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Having stayed away for a long time dining @ Denny's, my friend and I decided to give it a try once again. Twice this month we dined at Denny's and not bad really.


----------



## jbkayaker12

The "bald man's" restaurant is doing well in one of the most successful shopping malls in the world, the Forum Shops @ Caesars.


----------



## jbkayaker12

I love this mural inside a restaurant in Downtown Vegas.:lol:


----------



## jbkayaker12

A couple of random shots while waiting at a traffic light.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Black Rock Desert in Nevada will come alive once again for this year's 

*Burning Man 2011*.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Inside an off the Strip boutique resort, *Rumor*.


----------



## goschio

So you take pictures of a dinner at Denny's? :nuts:


----------



## jbkayaker12

goschio said:


> So you take pictures of a dinner at Denny's? :nuts:


:yes::nuts:


----------



## jbkayaker12

Earlier today @ Addiction, the Pesto Pasta Salad was good the sandwich I would prefer to have more meat in it.


----------



## Gandalf1973

As usual: beautiful pictures.

Seven weeks to go and I´m in Vegas again. I love this city and the US!!!


----------



## jbkayaker12

Hard Rock Cafe on the Strip not to be confused with the larger Hard Rock Hotel off the Strip.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Vegas as always is on a party mood for the Labor Day weekend 2011. Paris Hilton @ the Cosmopolitan for Deadmau5 performance and Tao Beach @ the Venetian.
*IhookupVegas*

*HauteLiving*

*HauteLiving*


----------



## jbkayaker12

Gandalf1973 said:


> As usual: beautiful pictures.
> 
> Seven weeks to go and I´m in Vegas again. I love this city and the US!!!


Thanks and have fun in Vegas/US.


----------



## jbkayaker12

An under construction pedestrian bridge that goes to Harmon Corner which will be donated by the developer of the Harmon Corner.
-
-
*KTNV13*


----------



## jbkayaker12

Greedy gasoline station owners. Price per gallon is still higher compared to last year's prices even though oil's ppb is way down compared to a year ago. I went to Subway the other day and took a couple of shots at the local 7-11 store which is right next door to Subway.


----------



## jbkayaker12

I just love this song by Foster The People, they'll be playing @ the Cosmopolitan in October. 
-
-




Pumped Up Kicks - Foster The People


----------



## jbkayaker12

The lounge near the front desk area of the Plaza Hotel in Downtown Vegas.


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Amazing, very nice new photos and videos


----------



## jbkayaker12

Thanks, the Plaza Hotel is a lot nicer now and they've remodelled the rooms with newer furnishings meant for the stalled Fontainebleau.

Photos of Lake Mead as seen from the air during an early morning flight. Great news, the lake will rise between 30 to 50 ft this year due to an abundant snow melt coming from the Rockies making its way to Lake Powell and then water being released from Lake Powell eventually reaching Lake Mead.


----------



## Linguine

Nice updates.....thanks for sharing.:cheers:


----------



## jbkayaker12

Thanks. Aerial photos of a small section of the Mojave Desert and the community @ Lake Las Vegas with their man made lake.


----------



## jbkayaker12

A newly built modern home by Sunset Park.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Slot machines in one of the casinos off the Strip.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Middle class homes in Clark County.


----------



## jbkayaker12

A community of expensive newly built modern homes by the Sunset Park in the town of Paradise.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Went to the Whopper Bar the other night for a meal, this particular BK serve alcohol.


----------



## Paddington

Lots that those homes are built on are tiny.


----------



## Tiger Beer

Love those homes posted on #1824....just so cool-looking!


----------



## Triple7

Older homes/custom built homes in the valley have larger lots. Newer construction tend to have smaller lots but there are so many developments in the area with varying lot sizes.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Cities all over the world hold their fashion week once a year but @ The Fashion Show Mall in Vegas, the runway is busy every week all year. Once the show is over the stage and runway retracts.


----------



## jbkayaker12

This Hummer parked next to my car was advertising for a marketing site.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Clark County Government Center @ Symphony Park.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Darren Criss (Blaine) cover of Tom Jones' "It's Not Unusual".


----------



## jbkayaker12

Last week was 2011 Pride Week in Vegas, awesome week. Here are some pre-Pride festivities at the Fashion Show Mall.


----------



## jbkayaker12

This is the Pecos-Mcleod Trailhead @ Flamingo Arroyo trail which is part of Clark County's network of trails. This trailhead is on the town of Winchester. I've noticed recently planted Bird of Paradise plants so I decided to take some photos. The red blooms of the Bird of Paradise were contrasting nicely with the dark skies above.


----------



## jbkayaker12

A couple of stores @ the Fashion Show Mall.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Over at LBS Burger in Red Rock Resort.


----------



## laduchessa

beautiful avenues..... Waooo!


----------



## jbkayaker12

2011 Vegas Pride Parade


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Very nice shots of Las Vegas at night and from this parade


----------



## jbkayaker12

^^^^Thanks @Christos, more from the runway @ the Fashion Show Mall.


----------



## jbkayaker12

2011 Vegas Pride Parade


----------



## jbkayaker12




----------



## jbkayaker12




----------



## jbkayaker12

2011 Pride Parade celebration in Downtown Vegas.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Beautiful day today after a brief rain shower.


----------



## jbkayaker12




----------



## jbkayaker12

Clark County Parks and Recreation is almost done installing canopies on the play area at our neighborhood park. Bravo Clark County!


----------



## jbkayaker12

Some photos last night while waiting for my food at a restaurant across the park in Spring Valley.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Over @ LBS Burgers a few days ago, I had a messy Ahi Tuna Sliders while my friend dined on Chix wings.


----------



## jbkayaker12

More Vegas Pride 2011 festivities, excuse the blurry images, my friend and I were enjoying the night having a drink.


----------



## jbkayaker12

More photos during the 2011 Vegas Pride fesitivities @ the Fashion Show Mall.


----------



## jbkayaker12




----------



## jbkayaker12

More entertainment during the 2011 Vegas Pride week.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Ghetto fabulous!!!! While dining alfresco, I took a photo of this man who just got out of "his" exclusive Rolls Royce.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Our meal today, I had Meatloaf, gravy on the side with rice and al dente vegetables while my friend opted for a breaded chicken and pasta. A couple having a smoke outside of the restaurant and a shot of the fountain @ Boca Park, Tivoli Village can be seen in the background.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Nice performance by Darren Criss' character on Glee.


----------



## jbkayaker12

These two frozen dinners from Marie Callender's are actually good, out of the two, I prefer the Three Meat and Four Cheese Lasagna.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Pride Festivities @ Fashion Show Mall.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Thanksgiving is just around the corner.


----------



## jbkayaker12

The Chevron Station I normally go to re-fill the fuel tank.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Beautiful Fall day, a small older community in Winchester.


----------



## jbkayaker12

The Palazzo Fall display in the atrium of the resort.


----------



## jbkayaker12

After dinner earlier this evening I took photos of The Smith Center for the Performing Arts which will be opening in Spring 2012.


----------



## jbkayaker12

My dinner earlier this evening at a Hawaiian restaurant inside the Plaza Hotel. Garlic Chicken, grilled Ahi Tuna on a bed of noodles with Spam and rice.:cheers:


----------



## jbkayaker12

Some photos I took before and after our meal @Yardhouse in Town Square.


----------



## christos-greece

As usuall wonderful photos from Las Vegas; keep it up


----------



## jbkayaker12

Thanks, some photos today outside Millers Ale House.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Dropped by the neighborhood Walmart earlier this evening to get some stuff. Just photos while waiting for my turn on the self check out lane.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Darren Criss and Cory Monteith @ iHeartRadio Music Festival MGM Grand Vegas.


GleeHab


----------



## jbkayaker12

Rain in valley and snow up in the mountains early in the Fall season but good for the valley.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Electric Daisy Carnival returning to Vegas on June 8-10 2012. 


*Las Vegas Sun - Electric Daisy Carnival 2012*


----------



## jbkayaker12

2011 Las Vegas Pride held at the Clark County Government Center Amphitheater.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Finally, a marathon paving occuring this weekend will finish the repaving of lanes on I15 in the heart of Vegas ahead of schedule.


*News3*


----------



## jbkayaker12

I was bored one night at work after finishing my paperworks so I browsed the menu for the Springs Cafe, my co-worker keeping an eye on the property was also with me in the office so I took a random shot of him.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Great songs from both artists but the 80's version always bring back better memories.




Sixpence None The Richer





Crowded House


----------



## jbkayaker12

2011 America's Best DJ, Kaskade took the top spot.


*Las Vegas Sun - Kaskade*


----------



## christos-greece

As usuall, awesome shots


----------



## jbkayaker12

Wildlife crossing in one of the communities in North Las Vegas.


----------



## Mrvice

jbkayaker12 said:


> Wildlife crossing in one of the communities in North Las Vegas.


Can I post a question here about roads in LV. Actually, it's not only Vegas, I've noticed it around other roads across Nevada and California too (last year, when I spent my summer holiday there). Why the road stripes aren't painted? Instead they use this funny buttons (picture). As an European I find it very unusual, so I'd like to know if there is any reason for doing it this way?

Sorry if my English isn't that good. I'm trying to get better at it.

Oh, and I realy like your thread, been a suscriber for quite some time now.

Have fun, cheers from Slovenia.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Hahahahaha, I love Vegas!! Heart Attack Grill opened its doors Downtown!!!




*Heart Attack Grill*


----------



## jbkayaker12

Mrvice said:


> Can I post a question here about roads in LV. Actually, it's not only Vegas, I've noticed it around other roads across Nevada and California too (last year, when I spent my summer holiday there). Why the road stripes aren't painted? Instead they use this funny buttons (picture). As an European I find it very unusual, so I'd like to know if there is any reason for doing it this way?
> 
> Sorry if my English isn't that good. I'm trying to get better at it.
> 
> Oh, and I realy like your thread, been a suscriber for quite some time now.
> 
> Have fun, cheers from Slovenia.


Those reflectors are dual purpose, Im not sure if you noticed it. Aside from lane markers, especially at night time when you are driving on the lanes and if you are driving on the correct side of the road, the headlights shining on those reflectors will show clear/white reflection but if you were driving on the wrong side of the road, those same lane markers will show red.


----------



## jbkayaker12

More park wildlife in North Las Vegas.


----------



## jbkayaker12

My friend and I went for a drink @ our favorite spot Downtown, The Vanguard Lounge. Took some shots while having a drink alfresco.


----------



## jbkayaker12

The CNN sponsored Western Republican Presidential Debate @ The Venetian with Anderson Cooper as the moderator.


----------



## jbkayaker12

More photos from last night @ The Vanguard Lounge.


----------



## jbkayaker12

CNN's remote telecast @ the Venetian the other day.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Went to Red Rock Resort a few days ago for brunch, a beautiful Fall day apt for dining outdoors.


----------



## jbkayaker12




----------



## jbkayaker12

I missed Foster The People's concert earlier this evening because of my job but I dropped by the Cosmopolitan on the way to work. With the Cosmopolitan's large LED screen I was able to take some photos and even record "Pumped Up Kicks" which I will post later on. Bravo Foster the People and the Cosmopolitan for airing their live concert on the LED screen. BTW this was the 2nd time for Foster the People performing at the Cosmopolitan this year.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Foster The People @ The Cosmopolitan, photos of the concert as seen from the LED screen of the resort.


----------



## jbkayaker12

A few days ago my friend and I dined @ English's Quintessentially British restaurant, such a long name for a pub, right in the heart of Town Square. Anyway some photos, we were dining outdoors on the balcony. I had pasta English style with lots of peas, loved it, while my friend had Ham and Cheese sandwich with cheese melted on the outside of the bread.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Foster The People concert photos courtesy of

*Las Vegas Sun - Foster The People*


----------



## jbkayaker12

Our meal the other day @ English's Quintessentially British gastro pub. I love my pasta with lots of peas and sausage.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Dining outdoors at a locals' resort and a great place to people watch.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Dowtown re-development going in the right direction.


*Las Vegas Review Journal - The Downtown Grand*


----------



## jbkayaker12

A strip mall in the China Town area, I like this place @ nightime when all the signs are lit up.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Southwest Gas nice landscaping in front of their main office in Spring Valley.


----------



## jbkayaker12

--


----------



## jbkayaker12

Boca Park's soccer field and part of it getting re-seeded.


----------



## aarhusforever

Very nice update  I have enjoyed this thread many times, thank you


----------



## jbkayaker12

People enjoying a beautiful sunny weather the other day.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Our meal the other day @ our favorite Sushi restaurant.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Young Chinese Pistache trees showing its Fall colors.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Trees in the neighborhood changing its Fall foliage.


----------



## jbkayaker12

More Pistache trees in Spring Valley.


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Amazing, very nice updates from Las Vegas; those foods above looks delicious


----------



## jbkayaker12

Thanks Christos, Sashimi was good but I don't know about the Yakisoba. Some shots a few days ago.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Prince Harry in Vegas taking a break from his military training.

*PopSugar*


----------



## jbkayaker12




----------



## jbkayaker12

Temps cooling off in Vegas, summer is definitely over, some shots today in the neighborhood.


----------



## jbkayaker12

I took these photos this afternoon while on my way to pick up my nephews so we can watch The Twilight Breaking Dawn movie. Hehehe!


----------



## jbkayaker12

My friend and I dropped by @ our local cable provider yesterday to return an equipment.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Some shots yesterday on my way out to see my nephews.


----------



## Cov Boy

Do you use a camera phone?

Would be interested in the type of camera you use.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Cov Boy said:


> Do you use a camera phone?
> 
> Would be interested in the type of camera you use.


I use a Kodak Z712 point and shoot. It is a good camera. It has a Schneider Kreuznach lens. I'm satisfied with the photos considering it is old and I dropped the camera in seawater during one of my vacations in the past.

Kodak has a new camera, Kodak Easyshare Max, 30X Optical Zoom, I'm thinking of buying it this holiday season. It will have HDR setting for photos/HD videos and automatic vertical/horizontal panorama shots.:cheers:

Photos today during our breakfast @ Leone Cafe.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Having a look around the West Elm store.


----------



## jbkayaker12

A couple of guys riding their skateboards @ Winchester Park.


----------



## Cov Boy

> use a Kodak Z712 point and shoot. It is a good camera. It has a Schneider Kreuznach lens. I'm satisfied with the photos considering it is old and I dropped the camera in seawater during one of my vacations in the past.
> 
> Kodak has a new camera, Kodak Easyshare Max, 30X Optical Zoom, I'm thinking of buying it this holiday season. It will have HDR setting for photos/HD videos and automatic vertical/horizontal panorama shots


Thanks Mr, thats cool.

Nice camera & yeah very good quality photos captured!

I thought you were using a smaller camera to take pics of people and when in your car so just wondered.


----------



## jbkayaker12

More shots @Tivoli Village, crews adding Christmas lights on the obelisk.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Cov Boy said:


> Thanks Mr, thats cool.
> 
> Nice camera & yeah very good quality photos captured!
> 
> I thought you were using a smaller camera to take pics of people and when in your car so just wondered.


No problem, I could take better photos if I wanted, most of my shots are just like random and quick but for sure Kodak cameras especially the Z series and Max can deliver quality photos. Thanks!!


----------



## aarhusforever

I love Vegas...on and off the strip


----------



## jbkayaker12

Thanks aarhus, savvy shoppers getting ahead on their holiday shopping. I'll be out there after work to look for Kodak Max with a discounted price of $199.00.


*8NewsNow*


----------



## aarhusforever

^^ Good luck hunting, my friend


----------



## jbkayaker12

Hahaha yup it's time to replace my old camera. Some photos inside the Rave Movie Theaters. My nephews picking their Wonka candies.


----------



## jbkayaker12

My buddy @ work Aaron, creating art using a black matte paper stencil. Nice work!!


----------



## jbkayaker12

The holiday shopping season starting off strong and better compared to the previous year.:cheers: I got my Kodak Max on sale.


*Yahoo*


----------



## jbkayaker12

Dropped by the convention center today to check out a car show.


----------



## jbkayaker12

These trees are very common in the older and newer neighborhoods in Spring Valley.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Gotta share this here, the music is just amusing! Go Team Blaise!!!!


----------



## jbkayaker12

More from the car show @ the convention center.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Beautiful day yesterday, dropped by the local Citibank prior to checking the car show at the convention center.


----------



## jbkayaker12

*F*ix *I*t *A*gain *T*ony @ the car show.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Break time!!


----------



## Expat

I wasn't expecting fall foilage in Las Vegas! Very nice!


----------



## jbkayaker12

^^^^^We also get to celebrate the Fall season under beautiful blue skies in Vegas, thanks. Some photos of the Stratosphere as seen from the older neighborhood of Beverly Glen.


----------



## jbkayaker12

The brand of gasoline I use on my car, price per gallon is still high.hno: I use Plus which I pay even more.


----------



## jbkayaker12

I've accidentally deleted some of my car show photos but glad I was able to save some of it.:bash:


----------



## jbkayaker12

A couple of shots taken this afternoon at the lawn and garden section of Lowes.


----------



## jbkayaker12

The village at Lake Las Vegas a few days ago.


----------



## jbkayaker12

UNLV stadium proposal gets revamped.


*8NewsNow*


----------



## jbkayaker12

Pure joy coming out of this child being in the company of Captain America!! Glad I was able to save the shot with most of my photos accidentally deleted during the car show @ the convention center.


----------



## jbkayaker12

For the next 10 days, Vegas goes country and will be home to the Wrangler National Finals Rodeo.



*Las Vegas Sun - Wrangler National Finals Rodeo*


----------



## jbkayaker12

On my way home I dropped by the Dollar General Market to pick up some stuff. Just a random subject.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Photos taken the other day @ Gordon Biersch.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Some shots on the way to work, Vegas having a gloomy Fall weather.


----------



## jbkayaker12

More Fall 2011 photos in Winchester and Spring Valley.


----------



## GeneratorNL

Nice. Always good to see the other side of Vegas. :cheers:


----------



## jbkayaker12

^^^^Thanks, some shots on the way home from the restaurant today.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Need to start clearing my SD card with all of the food photos. Here is our meal last night. I had Sausage and eggs with grape tomatoes, spinach, peas, mushrooms, bell peppers and onions over rice while my friend had burger and fries.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Zappos Rock 'N Roll Las Vegas Marathon will be on tonite with 44,000 runners set to take on the Strip.


*8NewsNow*


----------



## jbkayaker12

John, an acquaintance of mine who works at the bar, shooting pool with a guy from Chicago.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Vegas improving its status as an international gateway to the United States and with the soon to open Terminal 3, international travellers will be arriving in a brand spanking new terminal @ McCarran by June of 2012.


*VegasInc*


----------



## jbkayaker12

Photos from last night's 2011 Zappos Rock 'N Roll Las Vegas Marathon.


----------



## jbkayaker12

More photos from the marathon the other day, these photos were taken behind a plexiglass on the pedestrian bridge. Reflections of the signs, building and dust are clearly visible but the photos show a great number of participants in this year's marathon.


----------



## jbkayaker12

More photos from the recently concluded marathon in Vegas. Cleaning crew all set to clean up the mess left behind by the runners while the marathon was still ongoing.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Work continues on McCarran International Terminal 3 and other parts of the airport. The new airport control tower rising beside Terminal 3, looking forward to the opening of Terminal 3 replacing the dumpy international terminal @ McCarran.:cheers:


*McCarran.com*


----------



## jbkayaker12

Dropped by the Old Navy store the other day to buy a long sleeve T-shirt.


----------



## jbkayaker12

I just love Sebastian on the most recent episode of GLEE, he's not afraid to tell it like it is!!! Go Sebastian and Team Blaise!!!!


----------



## jbkayaker12

Took my youngest nephew Logan to Tropical Smoothie to pick up some drinks the other night.


----------



## jbkayaker12

"Crack" in the Box in the town of Winchester.


----------



## jbkayaker12

A guy waiting for the bus @ a stop on Boulder Hwy.


----------



## skyscraperhighrise

jbkayaker12 said:


> A guy waiting for the bus @ a stop on Boulder Hwy.


Love those pants.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Hahaha, I prefer my jeans a bit snug but the guy looks good from behind. Anyway, I dropped by Tivoli Village for a snack this afternoon. A couple of restaurants opening up @ Tivoli Village.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Dropped by the park today on the way to my family's home in the NW side of Vegas.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Earlier today at Panera Bread, my friend having a Turkey, Roastbeef and Ham sandwich and I opted for my usual Chicken and Wild rice soup.


----------



## jbkayaker12

I went Downtown yesterday to check on the progress of the under-construction Neon Boneyard Museum. Some photos of the Las Vegas Library in Downtown on the way to the Neon Boneyard Museum.


----------



## jbkayaker12

The under-construction Neon Boneyard Museum. The visitor center will be the lobby of the mid-century modern La Concha Hotel built during the 60's. The visitor center looks like the shape of a conch shell. Old neon signs will be refurbished to be displayed @ the Neon museum. Adjacent to the neon museum is a small park.


----------



## jbkayaker12

A couple of shots on the way home.


----------



## jbkayaker12

My sister and I together with my nephew and friend went to Aliante Resort in North Las Vegas. The first 4 photos were taken in and near my neighborhood while the last 4 photos were taken in North Las Vegas.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Just being silly, photos of my old school T-shirt, if only Sebastian Smythe can see these photos.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Darren Criss performing "It's Not Unusual" @ the Trevor Project. Tom Jones will be truly proud of Darren's performance.


----------



## christos-greece

^^ As always awesome shots, jbkayaker...


----------



## jbkayaker12

Hehehe thanks Christos!!
Just random shots the other day.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Just random photos of townhomes in the town of Winchester.


----------



## jfl875

Las Vegas is really great, thanks for those photos


----------



## jbkayaker12

Thanks @ Jfl.
Just a couple of shots of the Front Desk area @ one of the locals resort on the Boulder Strip. I have to come back here to take photos of their Christmas decorations. Really nice!!


----------



## jbkayaker12




----------



## jbkayaker12

A couple of weeks ago I visited my brother-in-law @ St. Rose Dominican-San Martin Campus, one of 3 hospitals in the town of Spring Valley.


----------



## drowningman666

may I ask if you sometimes cook something or you always go to restaurants ? Is house- cooking popular in USA ?


----------



## jbkayaker12

jbkayaker12 said:


>


Vistor? What the hell is vistor? :nuts: I've got to give it to Clark County though, they are very strict as far as keeping those construction sites in line as far as air pollution is concerned.


----------



## jbkayaker12

drowningman666 said:


> may I ask if you sometimes cook something or you always go to restaurants ? Is house- cooking popular in USA ?


Single guy here, inexpensive to just dine out than cook something at home. Besides, I don't want my home to smell like garlic/onions.:cheers:

It would be wiser and economical for couples with children to cook at home just like my sister, she prepares food quite a bit for her family but for singles in Vegas, there are far too many restaurants that serve great food at very affordable prices.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Having dinner with my 2 youngest nephews @ the Grand Luxe Cafe.


----------



## jbkayaker12

When the Harmon Corner retail/dining development open its doors early next year, this area of the Strip will get even brighter. The crown LED video screen of Harmon Corner dwarfs Planet Hollywood's video screen.


----------



## Linguine

Nice updates from Vegas....thanks for sharing your pics.:cheers2:


----------



## skyscraperhighrise

jbkayaker12 said:


> When the Harmon Corner retail/dining development open its doors early next year, this area of the Strip will get even brighter. The crown LED video screen of Harmon Corner dwarfs Planet Hollywood's video screen.


The Beginning of a las vegas comeback.


----------



## jbkayaker12

^^^^Thanks guys. Actually visitation in Vegas has been up for the past 20 months, revenue wise it is improving and continue to improve. 2012 will be an interesting year for Vegas with hotel openings, the new city hall and the Smith Center for the Performing Arts coming online next year. Vegas based companies investing and doing business all over the US and the world is not a bad thing, helping the overall bottom line of these gaming companies.:cheers:


----------



## jbkayaker12

RTC improving signages, traffic lights and even bus shelters all around Clark County. What is interesting with this particular bus shelter is the design of it. One side of the shelter has a barricade/sun shade during times when the sunshine is most intense while the other side has seats facing the street.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Caesars' Octavius Tower opening 1st week of January 2012.



*Caesars - Las Vegas Review Journal*


----------



## jbkayaker12

Our meal the other day @ Claim Jumper. Started off with Spinach dip, my friend had Sirloin tips with mushrooms over mash potatoes while I dined on my favorite Chicken Pot Pie.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Not a bad first day of Winter, nice in the afternoon.


----------



## jbkayaker12

A couple of random shots @ the mall.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Local boys, The Killers' holiday song, 'The Cowboy's Christmas Ball'.:cheers:


----------



## jbkayaker12

Hectic last minute shopping.


----------



## jbkayaker12

It's unfortunate some of the homes Downtown have been converted to law offices.


----------



## jbkayaker12

I love Christmas, I always get Truffles and cookies.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Gotta love Vegas, not only for its affordable food but affordable booze as well. For 10 cents one can have a draft beer during game night @ LBS Burgers. Have a meal and drink not a bad combo. Over @ Millers, they have more drink specials as well.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Our dinner the other day @ the Oyster Bar @ Southpoint. I had Seared Salmon and Smoked Salmon while my friend opted for the Fried Shrimp and Scallops. Good thing we sat by the steamer pots, otherwise I would have smelled like grease all night.


----------



## jbkayaker12

A couple of photos of my computer desk in my bedroom, a bit messy. It has been a hectic Christmas week, have not had a chance to clean up my desk.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Dining @ LBS Burgers inside Red Rock Resort. A couple sitted beside our table ordered this huge platter of freshly made potato chips.:lol:


----------



## jbkayaker12

This past few days I have been dining on mostly seafood like Sushi and Fried Fish while my friend usually love having his grilled chicken and fries.


----------



## jbkayaker12




----------



## jbkayaker12




----------



## jbkayaker12

Nice scenery of the water which flows all the way to Lake Mead.


----------



## jbkayaker12

For dinner a few nights ago, my friend and I went to our favorite locals casino, Red Rock Resort.


----------



## pbrdpbrd

^^Man, it seems that watching all that food you are eating I may have already gained a few pounds myself....:lol:


----------



## 540_804

jbkayaker12 said:


> I love Foster The People!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call It What You Want


As do I.

BTW, I love this thread. I have to admit, my favorites are of all the food!

I'm a fat man at heart in a skinny body. :cheers: :lol:


----------



## jbkayaker12

Thanks guys, I have to stay active and it does not hurt to have a fast metabolism.:cheers:

For those into nightlife, DJ Kaskade signed on to be the resident DJ @ Marquee for the year 2012 and for those who adore women, this week, Vegas is loaded with hot women. Miss America contestants, Wilhelmina Models and Tropic Beauty Models are in town. Not to be left behind are the porn stars:lol: which will be here as well for their yearly gathering. Hehehehe!!

*DJ Kaskade - Marquee -The Cosmopolitan*

*Las Vegas Sun - Tropic Beauty*


----------



## jbkayaker12

More photos from the Wetlands Park.


----------



## jbkayaker12

The Bonneville Transit Center Downtown across the street from the new City Hall.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Last night Downtown, every 2nd Saturday of the month is the StrEATS Festival.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Adam Levine in Vegas, Friday the 13th. 
*Las Vegas Sun - Adam Levine*
HOT!!!




Moves Like Jagger


----------



## jbkayaker12

Even though we've had a mild Winter so far, I cannot wait for the Summer time so I can go enjoy Mt Charleston once again. Here is an area of the 6 million acre Toiyabe National Forest. Some photos of my friend (blue shirt) and some of the locals hiking in the area.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Photos of suburbanites and my snack @ Sambalatte taken a few days ago.:cheers:


----------



## jbkayaker12

Everytime this music gets played on the radio station, I feel like going to a club. 




Cinema - Benny Benassi


----------



## jbkayaker12

Underground art pieces, literally speaking. These murals are on the walls of the underground parking @ The Cosmopolitan.


----------



## jbkayaker12

As we were about to drive away from the Cosmopolitan, I just took a couple of photos of this SUV parked in front of the garage elevators at the resort.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Over at MickeyDs a few nights ago.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Just a couple of shots of the magazine rack @ Sambalatte. Staycation, not a bad idea.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Some intersting photos of Vegas from above.

*Las Vegas Weekly*


Vegas and the annual gathering of AVN.


*AVN*


----------



## jbkayaker12

Ralph and Betty Engelstad Campus @ Opportunity Village in Spring Valley.


----------



## jbkayaker12

I have not taken a photo of myself with my latest camera. Anyway this afternoon I took a couple of shots. Time to dispose of this lousy camera!!:lol:

















:nuts:


----------



## jbkayaker12

After a late lunch today, I took some shots of a popular restaurant in town, Hash House.


----------



## jbkayaker12

I was craving for some seafood earlier so I dropped by a neighborhood Chinese buffet restaurant. My friend does not like this particular restaurant because it receives too many demerits from the Clark County Health District whenever it conducts its random restaurant check, so I dined alone. Oh well, I don't make a habit of dining at this particular restaurant, photos of my meal.


----------



## jbkayaker12

More photos from the Wetlands Park.


----------



## jbkayaker12




----------



## jbkayaker12

After a late lunch this afternoon, my friend and I dropped by Fanco in Spring Valley to purchase lighting for our dining room. We chose simple and clean design in a neutral color for our dining room lighting.


----------



## jbkayaker12

An egret resting on a rock placed near one of the ponds in the Wetlands Park.


----------



## royal rose1

^^ Are there naturally wetlands in LV?


----------



## jbkayaker12

While it pales in comparison to the $5 billion LAX terminal expansion, McCarran's $2.4 billion Terminal 3 will be a welcome sight for us Clark County residents and visitors. Terminal 2 will soon no longer be in operation and torn down as international flights will be transferred to T3. Some photos courtesy of McCarran International Airport.

T3 will be facing and connected to the D Concourse via an underground tram. The international side of T3 will also be able to load and unload passengers quicker with its dual jet bridges.












































Christopher Devargas


----------



## jbkayaker12

royal rose1 said:


> ^^ Are there naturally wetlands in LV?


All the ponds and urban river @ the Wetlands park are man made while the vegetation are natural and some landscaped. The Southern Nevada Water Treatment plant is in the area. The water in the ponds (there are others larger) are recycled and treated water, it also flows back all the way to Lake Mead. On the other hand, the Springs Preserve on the other side of of town has natural springs underground.


----------



## jbkayaker12

This is the water treatment facility near the Wetlands Park. The treated water released from this facility eventually leads to Lake Mead and this treated water will also naturally seep underground and spread out supporting plant life and wildlife. When it rains in Clark County, rainwater also collect and flows through the man made urban river.

There are other places like Red Rock Canyon/Spring Mountains area where there is naturally occuring water most especially during the Spring time when the snow melts from Mt. Charleston and Lee Canyon and also during the monsoon season. During the summer, there are areas in Red Rock Canyon with water flowing down from up the canyons although not as abundant during that time.:cheers:


----------



## royal rose1

jbkayaker12 said:


> All the ponds and urban river @ the Wetlands park are man made while the vegetation are natural and some landscaped. The Southern Nevada Water Treatment plant is in the area. The water in the ponds (there are others larger) are recycled and treated water, it also flows back all the way to Lake Mead. On the other hand, the Springs Preserve on the other side of of town has natural springs underground.


I read all about it! Interestingly enough, I'd always wondered if they had something like that in Las Vegas, Phoenix, or Dubai, and if they hadn't I'd always wondered why not. But to see Las Vegas doing it is awesome! It's so cool, and such a good idea! Especially for a city that doesn't have an abundance of water, why not make wetlands or lakes? Very cool to see! I'll have to visit in person


----------



## jbkayaker12

^^^It is a nice place to visit and it is always improving with more trails being added. Anyway some shots taken @ the Wetlands Park prior to having our early dinner tonite. These are two of the three large ponds in the area, the middle pond was drained so I don't know what plans the County have in mind for it.


----------



## jbkayaker12

More from the Duck Creek Trail, it rained the night before so there are standing water on parts of the trail.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Foster The People once again @ the Cosmopolitan for a party for this year's MAGIC Fashion convention. MAGIC is a large convention held twice a year in Vegas showcasing the latest trends in fashion all over the world.


*Las Vegas Sun - Foster The People*

*MAGIC*


----------



## jbkayaker12




----------



## jbkayaker12

Before, during and after our early dinner @ Sams Town with a nice view of the atrium. We ate in the buffet restaurant so the plate was a bit messy.:cheers:


----------



## jbkayaker12

More photos of McCarran International Airport Terminal 3 and its fast rising air traffic control tower.



































Christopher Devargas


----------



## jbkayaker12

Wetlands Park visitor center and a water tank tower as seen from one of the ponds.


----------



## jbkayaker12

.......and you thought Vegas attract adults only crowd.


*LAS VEGAS -- Thousands of teenagers from around the globe will be in Las Vegas this weekend for the annual Mayor's Cup International Soccer Tournament. 

There are 358 teams and 50 of them are from outside of the country including teams from Poland, Australia, Germany and the Cayman Islands. The tournament started 11 years ago as a local soccer match. It has evolved in the last four years to become the nation's largest international soccer tournament. 

"We have 38 fields going with games from 8:30 a.m. to 10 p.m., over three days. It is just a fabulous event," President of Downtown Las Vegas Soccer Club Roger Taber said.* 


*8NewsNow - Soccer Tournament*

*LV Mayors Cup*


----------



## jbkayaker12

Gotta love Sebastian on GLEE!!


----------



## funnyhouse88

very beautiful!


----------



## jbkayaker12

^^^^Thanks. @ the MGM Front Desk area, the resort is showing how all of their standard rooms would look like once they are done with the room renovations. Used Creative photo setting on the camera.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Sebastian and The Dalton Academy Warblers!!:cheers:


----------



## jbkayaker12

Yes I will be the first one to admit, with the city being 24/7, locals are pampered in Vegas when it comes to food. We can have breakfast 24/7 whenever we feel like it. This is our meal a little past midnight!!


----------



## jbkayaker12

A great show on SyFy, Being Human.


----------



## jbkayaker12

@ our local Einstein Bros. earlier this afternoon. On the first photo, the old fart takes his dogs with him all the time and let the dogs sit on top of the table, gross!!!


----------



## jbkayaker12

Glee's production number of Love Shack by the B-52's, awesome!:cheers:


----------



## jbkayaker12

Sport's Illustrated Swimsuit Models in Vegas!



*Las Vegas Sun - SI Swimsuit Models*


----------



## jbkayaker12

I just noticed the dining room lighting I purchased is similar to the ones @ Bottles and Burgers. Photos of my youngest nephew and I after our dinner @ Bottles and Burgers, he's getting tall fast, I stand 5'11" and he's catching up on me.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Chord Overstreet celebrating his 23rd birthday in Vegas with Harry Shum and friends.


*Chord Overstreet celebrated his 23rd birthday at Lavo at the Palazzo on Saturday. The actor and singer best known for his role on the television series “Glee” was accompanied by a large group of friends including co-star Harry Shum Jr.

Overstreet began the night with dinner in the restaurant and was surprised with a music themed cake at the end of their meal. The celebration continued in the nightclub at a VIP booth on the dance floor. As the club wished Overstreet a happy birthday, a second cake adorned with music notes and a guitar was presented to the beaming star. Afterward the party headed to Marquee Nightclub at the Cosmopolitan of Las Vegas, where DJ Benny Benassi headlined the night.*


*Haute Living*


----------



## jbkayaker12

Went to Walmart to get some groceries today, selections are limited but here are some for their Chocolate drink mix. I ended up buying Ovaltine and Stephen's.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Went to the Cheesecake Factory the other day for lunch, my favorite Crab Wontons and Meatloaf for my friend.


----------



## jbkayaker12

A walk along the Bonanza Trail this past Sunday, Pepperberries along the trail.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Canadians love Vegas, here is another one of their own.


*Country superstar Shania Twain is in Las Vegas plotting the early stages of her residency starting Dec. 1 at the Colosseum in Caesars Palace. She’s here from her Bahamas home with husband Frederic Thiebaud.

Shania confirmed that she’s looking for a house while she’s performing here and has been in production meetings at the Colosseum with her producing partners at AEG/Concerts West.*


*Las Vegas Sun - Shania Twain*


----------



## jbkayaker12

Interesting but not surprising!!



*CBS*


----------



## jbkayaker12

OOpppsss wrong thread!!


----------



## jbkayaker12

A former bank converted into a mattress retail store in Spring Valley.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Restaurant Week is back and for the 1st time, a Spring edition. Dining for a cause helping Three Square Food Bank. Here is a list of participating restaurants in town.


*HelpOutDineOutLV.org*

*8NewsNow - Restaurant Week*


----------



## jbkayaker12

Just shots I need to get rid off from my SD card. Fanco, the store where I got my dining room light fixture, a building off Bonanza Trail, Plum tree starting to bloom at home and also a photo of a school bus unloading while I wait for the teenagers get off the bus.


----------



## jbkayaker12

The African-American festival a little over a week ago in Downtown Vegas.


----------



## jbkayaker12

A very moving performance by Darren Criss' character Blaine and equally great scenes with a strong message with Max Adler as a gay man in a difficult and tormented situation.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Craving for more chocolate cake so I dropped by Walmart on the way home a few nights ago.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Logan and I @ Panda Express for lunch.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Over @ Town Square last Tuesday, Pear trees still showing some of its Spring white flowers.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Interesting satellite imagery of Clark County growth for the past 40 years and the satellite image of Lake Mead through the years.



*LVRJ - NASA*

*LVRJ - NASA - Lake Mead*


----------



## jbkayaker12




----------



## jbkayaker12

Over @ Kabuki a few days ago.


----------



## jbkayaker12

British retailer Topshop opens @ the Fashion Show Mall, its first store in the West Coast. It'll be a busy weekend for Vegas with NASCAR and the grand opening of The Smith Center.


*Las Vegas Sun - Topshop*


*Las Vegas Sun - NASCAR Hauler Parade*


*The Smith Center*


----------



## jbkayaker12

Pear trees at home blooming white flowers.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Town Square


----------



## jbkayaker12

Discovery Children's Museum adjacent to the Smith Center, opening last quarter of 2012.


----------



## jbkayaker12

I've been driving by this Japanese restaurant Anime Ramen & Teriyaki for a long time now and finally got the chance to have a meal there. I love the Pork Belly with rice, reminds of food my family makes at home.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Even the gardener is unique @ the Springs Preserve!!


----------



## jbkayaker12

The highest grossing clubs in the US, 8 of the top 10 are in Vegas. 


*"LAS VEGAS - The partying and the music last all night long in Las Vegas, and high-end clubs are raking in the dough.

Nightclub and Bar Magazine has named 100 of the country's highest-grossing hot spots. Eight of the top 10 are in Las Vegas. Marquee at the Cosmopolitan tops the list, pulling in $70 to $80 million in revenue last year. XS, Tao, Pure, LAX, Haze, Surrender, the Bank and Lavo also made the top ten.

The Nightclub and Bar Convention and Trade Show is taking place in Las Vegas this week. The show provides a location where business deals are made and products are launched in this vibrant industry."*


*8NewsNow*


----------



## hhhhh

*Very Nice PICS.*


----------



## jbkayaker12

Thanks! Went to Calico Basin for a short hike today.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Another hotel Downtown will soon have a new name and undergo a makeover of the casino floor and hotel rooms. Vegas re-inventing and giving value to money spent by its visitors.


*"Fitzgeralds is getting a new name and a makeover, becoming the latest in a long line of Las Vegas gaming establishments that have been rebranded.

The new owners announced Tuesday that the downtown Las Vegas establishment would be renamed the D Las Vegas Casino Hotel and would undergo a $15 million renovation.

Why the D? It’s partly a reference to the nickname of new CEO and majority owner Derek Stevens, known as D. It’s also a nod to the downtown Las Vegas revitalization effort and a tribute to Detroit, the hometown of Stevens and his brother, Greg, the casino-hotel’s co-owner.

Renovations will include a new exterior look, remodeling of the hotel’s 638 rooms and an escalator that will take visitors to the second-floor casino. Attractions will include daily live entertainment, two bars — including one being touted as the longest in Nevada — and a new sound system."*


*Vegas Inc*


----------



## fredcalif

nice pics, love Vegas


----------



## jbkayaker12

fredcalif said:


> nice pics, love Vegas



Likewise, I love AZ and its beautiful nature.:cheers:


----------



## jbkayaker12

More photos in the Calico Basin area at Red Springs, trees are starting to bud so in a few weeks these trees will have a nice foliage.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Water flowing down from the canyon nourishing the vegetation in the area.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Interesting facts from the soon to open Terminal 3 @ McCarran International Airport.


*• 100 percent common use
• 32 curbside check-in positions
• 130 check-in positions in ticketing lobby
• 203 self-service kiosks, including
capabilities for self-tagging baggage
• Self-boarding gates
• Dynamic signage (1,150 LCDs and LEDs)
• Interactive directories
• Wi-Fi enabled in terminal and ramp
• Distributed antenna system
• Automated aircraft docking
• 1,000 cameras*


*McCarran International Airport*


----------



## hhhhh

very nice PICS!


----------



## jbkayaker12

^^Thanks, no luck of the Irish today, a wet St.Patricks Day but I had comfort food earlier, Pork Belly so it made up for the lousy day. Anyway, on the way to work tonite, I'll see later on Downtown if they continued with the festivities.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Some shots of Sam's Town atrium @ night. In the center of the atrium is a bar where people can have a drink, a light and water show is also part of the attraction in this atrium.


----------



## fredcalif

I enjoy your pics.

Thanks for posting them, I always check them out


----------



## jbkayaker12

^^^^Thanks!! 
Beautiful day to hike in the desert so after lunch my friend and I went to Red Springs today.


----------



## jbkayaker12

More photos taken the other day, played along the spring and built a rudimentary dam :lol: to keep the flow of water in a narrow down path. Relaxing to hear the continous flow of spring water in the desert.:cheers:


----------



## jbkayaker12

Relaxing on the porch yesterday afternoon with the sun setting behind the peaks at Red Rock Canyon.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Spring time in Vegas.


----------



## WolfHound

Nice pics I was in Vegas last week and checked out places outside the strip like UNLV. Great city, I loved my time there.


----------



## jbkayaker12

WolfHound said:


> Nice pics I was in Vegas last week and checked out places outside the strip like UNLV. Great city, I loved my time there.


Thanks, Clark County is nice and compact, with the Vegas Strip centrally located and easily accessible from all areas of Clark County.:cheers:

Photos of whimsical art pieces made from recycled materials by artist Dave Thompson, originally from New Mexico, now residing in Clark County.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Kabuki restaurant @ Town Square training new chefs for their soon to open restaurant @ Tivoli Village.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Glee's Grant Gustin exude confidence, good looking guy!!


*Wetpaint -Grant Gustin*


----------



## jbkayaker12

With Clark County having over 180 grocery stores, will WinCo win in Vegas?


*"When WinCo Foods opened two stores in Las Vegas this month, the scene at the company's new Henderson site was described in the Las Vegas Sun as looking like "Black Friday at a big box." Lines of shoppers flanked the building, and the parking lot swarmed with cars. One shopper said: "It's like Christmas right now. We're going crazy."

But in a metro area which is home to at least 185 grocery stores, can WinCo establish a successful long-term presence in Las Vegas with its 24-hour-per-day, warehouse-style discount formula?"*


*Vegas Inc - WinCo*


----------



## jbkayaker12

Some shots while my friend and I wait for our turn to be seated in the restaurant today.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Spring flowers @ the Springs Preserve.


----------



## jbkayaker12

These art pieces can be seen around town raising awareness and benefitting a charitable institution.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Checking out snacks in the grocery store the other day.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Some photos the other day @ Town Square.


----------



## jbkayaker12

We will finally get to meet Blaine Anderson's (Darren Criss) big brother on GLEE, Cooper Anderson (Matt Bomer).:lol:


----------



## jbkayaker12

Kabuki finally opened in Tivoli Village, some shots today, a bit overcast weather wise but the food as always is delish!!!!


----------



## jbkayaker12

We've been dining quite a bit @ Kabuki Japanese restaurant lately, a few days ago I took my nephews for some sushi @ Kabuki in Town Square Las Vegas.


----------



## El Mariachi

Nice desert shots on the last page!


----------



## jbkayaker12

^^Thanks, went hiking once again the other day and took shots of some guys rock climbing.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Town Square Las Vegas


----------



## jbkayaker12

An Affair of the Art, beautiful works of art by local artists to benefit a charitable institution. The actual heart sculptures which are currently on display outdoors in the park @ The Smith Center will be auctioned off to benefit St. Jude Children's Research Hospital.:cheers


----------



## jbkayaker12

An Affair of the Art Heart Sculptures @ The Smith Center.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Symphony Park


----------



## jbkayaker12

Some photos taken yesterday on a trail near Lake Las Vegas. Lakes Las Vegas and Mead can be partially seen on some of the photos. An extinct volcano nearby can be seen as well.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Awesome production number of Gotye's 'Somebody That I Used To Know' sung by Darren Criss as Blaine Anderson and Matt Bomer as Cooper Anderson on GLEE!!:cheers:


----------



## jbkayaker12

Some photos during a Cadillac show a few days ago @ Town Square.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Town Square Las Vegas


----------



## jbkayaker12

Electric Daisy Carnival - Las Vegas 2012 Lineup


*"The 2012 EDC lineup: 16 bit, Above & Beyond, Adventure Club, Afrojack, Alesso, Aly & Fila, AN21 & Max Vangeli, Andy C: ALIVE, Angger Dimas, Armin van Buuren, Arty, A*S*Y*S*, ATB, Avicii, Bassjackers, Bassnectar, Bassrush Experience, Benny Benassi, Blue Man Group, Borgore, Brennan Heart, Calvin Harris, Camo & Krooked, Carl Cox, Chase & Status, Chris Lake, Chuckie, Circuit, Coone, Cosmic Gate, Crizzly, Dada Life, Danny Tenaglia, Darksiderz, Dash Berlin, Datsik, David Guetta, D-Block & S-te-Fan, Deco, Delta Heavy, Dennis Ferrer, Dieselboy vs Bare, Digitalism, Dimitri Vegas & and Like Mike.

Also: Dirty South, Dirtyphonics Live, DJ Ammo, Dodge & Fuski, Downlink, Doctor P, Dubfire, Eco, Ed Rush & Optical, El Pulpo Mechanico, Emalkay, Endymion, Erick Morillo, Excision, Fedde le Grand, Feed Me, Felix Cartal, Ferry Corsten, Figure, Flux Pavillon, Flying Lotus Girls, Funkagenda, Funtcase, Fury, Gabriel & Dresden, Gaiser, Gareth Emery, Green Velvet, Hardwell, Harvard Bass, Headhunterz, High Contrast, Hype, Isaac, Jack Beats, Jaytech, JDX, Joachim Garraud, Jochen Miller, John Digweed, John Rundell, Josh Wink, Kaskade, Kill the Noise, Knife Party, Koan Sound, Kristina Sky, Kyau & Albert,vLady Faith, Laidback Luke, Little Boots, Loadstar, Loco Dice, Magda, Manufactured Superstars, Markus Schulz, Martin Solveig, Mat Zo, Michael Woods, Moby, Modestep, Morgan Page, MSTRKRFT and Mt Eden.

And more: NERVO, Nicky Romero, Nicole Moudaber, Night Owl Experience, Noisia, Paco Osuna, Porter Robinson, Pretty Lights, Q-dance, Rank 1 Live, R3hab, Richie Hawtin, Sander van Doorn, Sebastian Ingrosso, Sidney Samson, Steve Angello, Steve Aoki, Sunnery James & Ryan Marciano, Technoboy, Thomas Gold, Tiesto, Tommy Trash, Tritonal, UMEK, W&W, Wide Awake Art Car, Wilkinson, will.i.am, Zany, Zeds Dead and Zomboy."*



*Las Vegas Sun - Electric Daisy Carnival*


----------



## jbkayaker12

Some photos @ Tivoli Village and Boca Park taken a few days ago. My friend and I love the Edamame @ Kabuki!!


----------



## jbkayaker12

I wanted to dine @ Bar + Bistro today but the wait staff has more attitude than Donald Trump so I bailed out and dined somewhere else. Some ongoing construction photos and murals in the area. This corner of Downtown need more establishments with outdoor patios and a lot less attitude from the wait staff otherwise I'll just stick to dining in suburbia with better selection of establishments.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Instead of having a meal outdoors in Downtown yesterday afternoon, I just went to one of my favorite Japanese restaurant and dined indoors @ Anime Ramen!!:cheers:


----------



## jbkayaker12

The under-construction air traffic control tower @ McCarran adjacent to the soon to open Terminal 3. The current air traffic control tower can be seen on the left side of the photo as well as the control center @ the D concourse.


----------



## aarhusforever

Beautiful photos...and cars  Thanks for sharing


----------



## jbkayaker12

Ranch House opened last Friday in Town Square so my friend and I decided to check out the restaurant. The patio dining has a nice view of Rave Theaters. I ordered Turkey/Avocado/Tomato/Sprouts Wrap while my friend opted for a BBQ burger.


----------



## jbkayaker12

My nephews and I went for a bike ride over @ the Springs Preserve and then on the way home dropped by the DQ for some snacks.


----------



## Oramac

Do they have bike trails at the Spring Preserve? If so, is there a fee? Btw, Love some the images, I can always feel at home even when I'm away. All I have to do is look at this thread, lots of pictures I can clearly relate to .


----------



## jbkayaker12

Oramac said:


> Do they have bike trails at the Spring Preserve? If so, is there a fee? Btw, Love some the images, I can always feel at home even when I'm away. All I have to do is look at this thread, lots of pictures I can clearly relate to .


Yes and bike rental is $6.00 hour. Bikes cannot be brought in @ the Springs Preserve. Proceeds help maintain the Springs Preserve so I don't mind paying. The Springs Preserve is continually improving what is on offer at the Springs Preserve, whether its the bike trails, the exhibits or the gardens.:cheers:


----------



## jbkayaker12

My friend and I went for a drink @ this old bar near the Strip, I took some photos of the bartenders truck. Nicely kept classic truck.


----------



## Milan Luka

jbkayaker12 said:


>


I've often looked through this thread but never commented before. Bit remiss of me. One thing I really enjoy is seeing parts of the city that most visitors would never ever go to.

Love the campus shots as well. Looks very green, peaceful and vibrant.


----------



## jbkayaker12

This gecko at nearly a foot long just darted out the Springs Preserve garden trail and climbed up the Mediterranean Palm tree . Impressive camouflaged.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Milan Luka said:


> I've often looked through this thread but never commented before. Bit remiss of me. One thing I really enjoy is seeing parts of the city that most visitors would never ever go to.
> 
> Love the campus shots as well. Looks very green, peaceful and vibrant.


Thanks, I've done the same. I have visited many threads here but hardly leave a comment. Yes, I love the UNLV campus. So green and has lots of shade which locals love especially living in a desert. I wish I could just drive around and take photos all over Clark County but driving is my least favorite thing to do and I have very little patience when I'm on the road behind the wheel.


----------



## jbkayaker12

My friend and I dropped by the local Home Depot and purchased some plants, Jasmine, Hibiscus and Rock Purslane (Calandrinia). I parked away from the entrance under a Mesquite tree for shade, hehehe. The first photo is the Calandrinia, a succulent plant with long flowering stalk. Not many plants at this Home Depot compared to Star Nursery.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Palo Verde trees putting on a great show @ the Springs Preserve.


----------



## jbkayaker12

More from the Springs Preserve and the Palo Verde trees showing its Spring flowers.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Locals will soon find out if this new 400 mile pipeline from UT will help motorists at the pump, CA oil refinery has competition now in the valley and I may just switch brands from Chevron to Sinclair.

-- 

*"Just off Highway 93 and five miles past Apex is the newest addition to North Las Vegas. “Welcome. We’re your partners and your community of choice,” says Mayor Shari Buck. Buck believes southern Nevada has struck it rich with the UNEV Petroleum Pipeline.

UNEV stretches 400 miles—from Salt Lake City, Utah to Las Vegas—hence the name, UNEV. Until now, our valley was leaning on a single pipeline out of California.

“If the pipeline from California was cut off before, we would have no gas,” Buck said."*

--

* News 3 - Sinclair Oil*


----------



## aarhusforever

^^ Interesting info :cheers:....and thank you for the great photo-updates :cheers:


----------



## Parisian Girl

Great tour, as always. Appreciate all the pics. :cheers2:


----------



## jbkayaker12

Thank you aarhus and Parisian. The other day on the way to work, I dropped by the Wetlands Park and checked on the progress of the visitor center. It looks like the work is now in progress on the interior of the center.


----------



## jbkayaker12

More photos taken earlier this afternoon @ the Wetlands Park.


----------



## jbkayaker12

For lunch today we dropped by English's Gastro Pub. As usual my friend ordered his favorite inside out Ham and Cheese Sandwich while I ordered Cornish Pastry.


----------



## jbkayaker12

While having our meal @ English, I was taking photos of all the people checking out the pet homes on display and for sale @ Town Square. English has a nice view from their patio dining area and a great spot to people watch.


----------



## Linguine

thanks for the beautiful photos...kay:


----------



## jbkayaker12

Thanks Linguine. Here are some more people photos @ Town Square yesterday afternoon. The area is so lush and fragrant, Town Square management landscaped the whole area with Jasmine and Roses for borders so everywhere you walk you can smell the scent of those flowers. Same thing on the Strip, a great length of the Strip median has Jasmine as border plants. It smells really nice especially when the wind blows.


----------



## jbkayaker12

More photos from the Wetlands Park. While constructing the Wetlands Park Nature Center, crews were pumping water out of the ground before they could even lay the foundation. The water table is just 5ft below the ground. The area is a natural wash and at the same time treated water also flows in the area on the way to Lake Mead.


----------



## jbkayaker12

More photos from the Wetlands Park.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Vegetation around the Wetlands Park.


----------



## jbkayaker12

I'm very glad that certain sections of the Wetlands Park is off limits to pet dogs. The trails are clean and free from dog feces.:cheers:


----------



## jbkayaker12

My friend and I dropped by the Home Depot the other day, he's thinking of replacing the toilet in his bathroom.


----------



## jbkayaker12

I just love Angel Park and its inhabitants.


----------



## jbkayaker12

My neighbors small common backyard aside from their own pvt backyard.


----------



## jbkayaker12

The entrance leading to the underground tram to T3 is temporarily blocked as seen from the D concourse.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Our dinner this evening @ Kabuki. We may be in the desert nearly 300 miles from the Pacific Ocean but our restaurants in Clark County make delicious mouth watering sushi. Of course my friend loves his salad.:lol:


----------



## jbkayaker12

Once T3 opens June 27, 2012 the old dumpy international Terminal 2 will be demolished freeing up valuable space @ McCarran.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Photos during last month's Helldorado Parade.






































































































































































































































































.....and yes pooper scoopers walking behind the horses picking up manure.


----------



## james brownlie

Is the Sky vue being built accross from Mandalay Bay?
I heard that foundations were put in place but haven't seen any decent pictures on the internet yet. If so when is it due to open?


----------



## jbkayaker12

james brownlie said:


> Is the Sky vue being built accross from Mandalay Bay?
> I heard that foundations were put in place but haven't seen any decent pictures on the internet yet. If so when is it due to open?


Yes construction is on-going and moving up fast across from the Mandalay Bay. This observation wheel will have a better view of the Strip, surrounding areas and a view of the airport. It will open sometime 2013 I believe around Spring to early Summer if I'm not mistaken. The Linq by Caesars Entertainment will also have planned opening for later part of 2013.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Tivoli Village's 2nd phase construction ongoing at nightime with favorable outdoor temperature for construction work during Summer time.


----------



## Oramac

Thanks for the update on Tivoli Village jbkayaker12. Everytime I drive by there, the project seems to be static and there's no or very little movement. Then again, I don't go by there very often. That area has been due for a nice mall.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Oramac said:


> Thanks for the update on Tivoli Village jbkayaker12. Everytime I drive by there, the project seems to be static and there's no or very little movement. Then again, I don't go by there very often. That area has been due for a nice mall.


Very little crowd @ Tivoli which I prefer, nothing like the Strip crowd. Weekends are busier during Farmers Market. There are more businesses opening @ Tivoli which is nice. The restaurant row @ Boca Park across the street is busier day and night.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Events coming up in town. Yes, resorts want the pink dollar as well.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Mining activity altering the side of a mountain as seen from the Wetlands Park. Wind was gusting today stirring up dirt and dust.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Dropped by the Art Square to see how it is doing on construction. The landscaping is nice but I don't like their choice of lighting for the garden.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Just loving suburbia and its neighborhood parks, this one is located in a neighborhood in the town of Winchester.


----------



## jbkayaker12

More photos from the Wetlands Park, the place is still being set up but I dropped by on the way to work a couple of days ago.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Our meal today @ Brio. Excuse the dirty lens and lousy composition. I did not feel like making the effort to take better shots. Anyway, a new restaurant will be opening this Fall across from Brio, also I took some photos of the people who are a bit lazy parking their own car (lots of parking above and below ground @ Tivoli). Billy had Chicken Panini while I opted for an open face omelet with extra scallions.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Ignore list:

1.Paul339:cheers:


----------



## jbkayaker12

A view of UNLV Sam Boyd Stadium, one of the ponds @ the Wetlands Park and it looks like more trail being added at the park as seen from the visitors center.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Southern Hills Medical Campus in Spring Valley.


----------



## jbkayaker12

A Fire Station in Spring Valley.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Mixed-use office buildings @ the Desert Canyon Business Park in Spring Valley.


----------



## jbkayaker12

McCarran International Airport's T3 is finally open with the first arrivals greeted by local dignitaries and cast members of Vegas shows.:cheers:



*Las Vegas Sun - McCarran's T3*


----------



## paderwan

I'm kind of fascinated by these pictures. The place looks somewhat from a different world to me.


----------



## jbkayaker12

paderwan said:


> I'm kind of fascinated by these pictures. The place looks somewhat from a different world to me.


It happens especially when visitors see freaky members from Cirque, they've invaded Clark County but actually, they are from Canada. :lol: Just kidding!:nuts: Canadians just love it here in Clark County.


----------



## james brownlie

What stadium is that we can see in one of the pics? Which sports is it used for?


----------



## jbkayaker12

james brownlie said:


> What stadium is that we can see in one of the pics? Which sports is it used for?


Sam Boyd Stadium, around 40,000 seating capacity. It's an old UNLV stadium far from the campus of UNLV. Sporting events like football and rugby are held there, live concert as well.


----------



## Krases

Posting in this thread so I can find it again. I live over near Boca Park.

Hopefully UNLVnow goes forward and we get a new stadium at UNLV.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Krases said:


> Posting in this thread so I can find it again. I live over near Boca Park.
> 
> Hopefully UNLVnow goes forward and we get a new stadium at UNLV.


That would be nice, the campus has enough space for the stadium. Thanks for dropping by. 

Anyway, got the latest issue of Vegas SEVEN, on the front cover is Jon Gray. He is the Vice President and General Manager of Linq, the $550 million retail, dining, entertainment and observation wheel attraction that is currently being constructed between Imperial Palace and the Flamingo.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Framed art scenes of Kabuki inside a Japanese restaurant of the same name and our meal the other day. These photos are from Kabuki @ Tivoli Village.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Lunch over @ Chocolate and Spice, I had Chili and Roasted Turkey on Raspberry bread, delicious. My friend opted for the full sandwich. My dessert was not good while my friend was satisfied with his dessert. The owner once worked @ Aureole in Mandalay Bay, she left and opened her own restaurant.


----------



## jbkayaker12

An interesting event coming up in October, the inaugural GlowRun in Downtown Vegas. I have to take time off for this event.










*Vegas GlowRun*


----------



## jbkayaker12

This hotel used to be a Holiday Inn, it has now been renamed The Blackstone Hotel. The hotel still has a temporary signage.  It is actually a nice hotel and newer but the area is surrounded by low cost apt. housing. There are numerous restaurants in the area and across the street is the Hughes Center for more restaurants/hotels/condos. Hughes Center is a 60+ acre mixed used area with a business park. Worlds apart but just right across from each other. 




























*The Blackstone Hotel*


----------



## jbkayaker12

Dropped by UNLV this afternoon and took some photos, I just love this whole area during Summer break. Hardly anyone in this sprawling urban oasis. I'll start off with the tree lined curb on Maryland Parkway.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Lee & Thomas Beam Music Center - UNLV


----------



## jbkayaker12

More photos during our hike @ Mt Charleston.


----------



## jbkayaker12

The under-construction Charlie Frias Park in Spring Valley.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Photos taken a few days ago near the Strip.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Monsoon season in Clark County, light rain earlier today and it looks like more rain coming in the evening.


----------



## jbkayaker12

A deer foraging in the forest.


----------



## jbkayaker12

The soon to open Charlie Frias Park during an afternoon monsoon.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Random photos on my SD card I need to take out.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Monstrosity in suburbia, prior to the opening of this casino many years ago, there was a beautiful view of Red Rock Canyon and the mountains beyond on the roadway. Now the casino is partially blocking that same beautiful vista.hno:


----------



## jbkayaker12

I have not been to the monthly Streats Festival in a while so I decided to check it out last night.:cheers:


----------



## jlaw

you never had the chance to take a photo of that tall guy in white? all we've seen is his back.


----------



## jbkayaker12

jlaw said:


> you never had the chance to take a photo of that tall guy in white? all we've seen is his back.


Hahahaha did not pay much attention to him, sorry!!:cheers:


----------



## jbkayaker12

Light rain in Clark County caused flooding in low lying areas in the county and idiots getting stuck in the process.


*KTNV*


----------



## jbkayaker12

Our lunch today on a muggy Monday afternoon @ the Yardhouse in Red Rock Resort. Some photos on the way home as well.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Excuse the composition and exposure of these hand held camera quick shots on the Strip tonite. My friend and I dropped by the Tropical Smoothie @ the Harmon Corner, the latest dining and retail area on the Strip. Walgreens small LED screen is so bright, the area is really well lit. The Harmon Corner just finished installing their large LED screen recently so the video ads are still pretty basic.


----------



## skyscraperhighrise

Nice LED in Las Vegas.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Las Vegas' welcome video at McCarran T3. Bravo!!!:cheers:


----------



## jbkayaker12

For the Summer season, Crystals hanged large kites inside the upscale mall.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Over @ the Winchester Gallery, "Screensaver" by artist Philip Denker. Using pipe cleaners inserted in miniaturized cubby holes, the artist created a visually appealing art pieces.


----------



## jbkayaker12

The Lied Library @ UNLV on late afternoon walk in campus.


----------



## jbkayaker12

A couple of shots at the drive thru in a fast food restaurant the other day to pick up some food on the way home.


----------



## jbkayaker12

View from inside a fast food restaurant, take note on the spelling of "renewal" on the sign outside.:nuts:


----------



## jbkayaker12

A new restaurant opening this Fall season in Tivoli Village across from Brio.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Scrubs on the Mojave desert.


----------



## jbkayaker12




----------



## jbkayaker12

Definitely a half a step above a fast food grub @ Chile's.


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Thank you for your very nice updates from Las Vegas; well done :cheers:


----------



## jbkayaker12

Thanks!! Even with temperature above 100 degrees Fahrenheit, there were hardly any people swimming @ the Cambridge Community Center pool in the town of Paradise. The area is not exactly the best part of Clark County and surrounded by low income apt buildings but anway, I took these photos on my way to work the other day.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Ryan Lochte and Cullen Jones in Vegas this week.


*Las Vegas Sun - Ryan Lochte/Cullen Jones*


Fun @ the Cosmopolitan.


*Las Vegas Sun - Fun*


----------



## jbkayaker12

2nd phase construction @ Tivoli Village, structures will be built on top of the garage.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Over at Chocolate and Spice for lunch, Tomato Soup and half Turkey Sandwich on a Croissant. Delicious!!!


----------



## jbkayaker12

Ryan Lochte at the pool in the Venetian wearing very tight white Speedo showing all the goods.:lol:



*Las Vegas Sun - Ryan Lochte White Speedo*


----------



## jbkayaker12

Need to get this off my card, an Old Navy store adjacent to RAVE in Town Square.


----------



## jlaw

krkseg1ops said:


> UAE? China? India?


yeah, but theyre nothing like VEGAS!!are you kidding me?! vegas is vegas. dubai may have all the tallest buildings, etc but it is simply boring.


----------



## jlaw

@jbkayaker12

great photos as usual. i always look forward to your posts and gets excited when you post new ones. i particularly like your people watching and food pics. drools..


----------



## jbkayaker12

jlaw said:


> @jbkayaker12
> 
> great photos as usual. i always look forward to your posts and gets excited when you post new ones. i particularly like your people watching and food pics. drools..


Thanks, I've been lazy lately but anyway some photos the other night at Sonic.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Prince Harry in Vegas this past weekend.


*People*

*Huffington Post*


----------



## jbkayaker12

This evening @ the Harley Davidson Cafe.


----------



## jbkayaker12

More on Ryan Lochte partying in Vegas and this time wearing a pink speedo. Sorry ladies, Ryan swings for the other team.:lol:




rvideos2011

*Las Vegas Sun - Ryan Lochte*


----------



## jbkayaker12

Ryan Lochte VS Prince Harry race @ the Encore pool.


*Eonline*


----------



## jbkayaker12

-----dp


----------



## Krases

Get any lighting pictures? I was over at the big park by Washington and Buffalo a bit ago and was surprised that so many people were out and about with all that lighting and thunder.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Krases said:


> Get any lighting pictures? I was over at the big park by Washington and Buffalo a bit ago and was surprised that so many people were out and about with all that lighting and thunder.


No lightning photos but I like the cool weather today, earlier my friend and I were at Red Rock Canyon just enjoying the view and cool breeze.

Anyway, these are not scrubs but a grove of tall pine trees dwarfed by a canyon peak at Red Rock. Not as sharp as I wanted the photos, I did not have a tripod with me earlier today.


----------



## *GoldFish*

Great photos! Any helicopter tour recommendation from las vegas-hoover dam-grand canyon? I am checking between maverick and grand canyon tours.


----------



## jbkayaker12

*GoldFish* said:


> Great photos! Any helicopter tour recommendation from las vegas-hoover dam-grand canyon? I am checking between maverick and grand canyon tours.


Check their fleet but I have seen Maverick's fleet and it looks newer.

Some photos the other day @ I LOVE BURGERS in Town Square. I like my Turkey Burger with Stuffing and Cranberry sauce while my friend had Bacon Burger and Tater Tots.


----------



## jbkayaker12

President Obama and Air Force One @ Nellis Air Force Base.


*Las Vegas Sun - Pres. Obama Arrival*


----------



## jbkayaker12

Rain in Clark County!! Dangerous raging water but greatly needed for Clark County. Water flowing all the way to Lake Mead with the catch basins full of water.


*8NewsNow*

*8NewsNow*


----------



## *GoldFish*

jbkayaker12 said:


> Check their fleet but I have seen Maverick's fleet and it looks newer.


Thank you.


----------



## jbkayaker12

^^Goodluck!!

Lennar Homes will be building nearly 200 houses in a vacant lot not far from home in Spring Valley. It will have a nice view of the Strip and Red Rock Canyon.


----------



## jbkayaker12

What happens in Vegas gets published around the world and obviously, Prince Harry had a great time in Vegas.:cheers:


*TMZ - Prince Harry*


----------



## jbkayaker12

Sweet Bubble


----------



## Cov Boy

> What happens in Vegas gets published around the world and obviously, Prince Harry had a great time in Vegas.


LOL!

What happens in Vegas stays in Vegas! Well apparently hehe.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Hiking the other day @ Red Rock Canyon, a few years ago a lightning caused a wildfire on this section of the park. The Joshua trees are now slowly coming back.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Repect the Code!!!!!!:lol:


----------



## jbkayaker12

Date Palm trees in town are bearing fruit and it looks like Tivoli Village will be harvesting Dates soon. Across the street @ Boca Park the Date Palm trees are also bearing fruit but the commercial center won't bother harvest it.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Dropped by the Art Square @ the Arts District to check on the progress of this commercial space. I met a man who owns a gallery in Art Square, talked for a few minutes and took photos in the gallery. He's still setting up the space so I only took a few photos.:cheers:


----------



## jbkayaker12

Monsoon season in Vegas can turn the sky into a beautiful canvas, a couple of photos above Red Rock Canyon a few days ago.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Love this version. Bravo Darren Criss!!!! Fashion Night Out 2012!!!






Dress You Up - Darren Criss


----------



## jbkayaker12

Farmers Market @ Tivoli Village last Saturday.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Tenants setting shop @ the Art Square. Aside from Ryan Williams Gallery, some of the tenants include a lounge/restaurant, a salon, a cafe and a film production crew.


----------



## Linguine

really nice photos around Vegas...thanks for sharing.kay:


----------



## jbkayaker12

No problem, thanks.

Discovery Center adjacent to the Smith Center @ the Symphony Park Downtown. Looks like work has now shifted on the interior exhibits for this museum.


----------



## jbkayaker12

My friend and I dined on all appetizers @ Brio a few days ago. The Brio Burger sliders and the Roasted Garlic, Spinach and Artichoke Dip were good, same with the Shrimp Picante. I did not care for the Lettuce Wrap nor the Sausage and Pepperoni Flatbread.:cheers:


----------



## jbkayaker12

Went to Yoshinoya for a late lunch today, nothing special just typical fast food meal.


----------



## jbkayaker12

We've been getting some end of Summer rain lately. It rained once again today which is fine with me. It looks like we may have a nice wet Fall season.


----------



## jbkayaker12

The passage way leading to the courtyard adjacent to the Discovery Center @ Symphony Park is lined with potted Magnolia trees. The Magnolia trees @ Tivoli Village and Town Square are of the larger species and planted on the ground.


----------



## jbkayaker12

A couple of urban races coming up in Downtown Vegas this October '12.:cheers:

*Vegas Glow Run*

*Rampage Race - Halloween*


----------



## jbkayaker12

Vandals tagging a wall @ Red Rock Canyon National Conservation Area.hno:


----------



## jbkayaker12

Dried up mud coating rocks @ Red Rock.


----------



## paderwan

jbkayaker12 said:


> Vandals tagging a wall @ Red Rock Canyon National Conservation Area.hno:


They look kind of fun, did you use stencils to create those?


----------



## jbkayaker12

paderwan said:


> They look kind of fun, did you use stencils to create those?


I can tell you have no class!!!:lol:


----------



## jbkayaker12

Over at Jamba juice today in Spring Valley.


----------



## jbkayaker12

The new Las Vegas City Hall Downtown across the way from the Smith Center will be connected to the Symphony Park via an overhead pedestrian bridge.


----------



## jbkayaker12

I'm very picky when it comes to clothing so when I see something that catches my eyes, I don't hesitate to purchase it. Of course at the right price. I love this form fitting waist jacket.:cheers:


----------



## didil

There is no place like Vegas!!


----------



## jbkayaker12

Just a few of the Labor Day Weekend DJ lineup.


----------



## jbkayaker12

80's fashion is in style once again, great 80's music will always be part of society and now gadgets. Headphones are back in style. Back in the 80's, headphones with the Walkman were very popular for private listening of music. Headphone is better than those unhygenic earbud which I think is gross.hno:


----------



## jbkayaker12

I took my meal to the park late this afternoon and took some photos afterwards. This park has two play areas, one for toddlers which is fenced in while the other is an open area for the other kids. Park is adding another trail and planting more trees but I did not take any photos since the sun was about to set.


----------



## jbkayaker12




----------



## jbkayaker12

In the towns of Paradise and Winchester, the utility boxes have art painted on its surface courtesy of local artists. More photos @ the Cambridge Community Center in the town of Paradise. This playground is adjacent to the pool area at the community center.


----------



## jbkayaker12

*"Tony Marnell is probably best known as the builder of the Bellagio, the Mirage and Wynn Las Vegas or the owner and operator of the Rio before it was sold to what is now Caesars Entertainment.

But he’s also a key figure in the development of XpressWest, the high-speed rail system planned between Las Vegas and Southern California. Marnell is chairman and CEO of the Marnell Companies, a partner in the project.

Marnell spoke exclusively with VEGAS INC recently about......."* 


*XpressWest High Speed Rail - Vegas Inc*


----------



## jbkayaker12

Air traffic control towers @ McCarran.


----------



## Kintoy

the advantages of being a cab driver is that you get around places


----------



## jbkayaker12

^^^^^^^^^The resident liar of Philippine forums comes by for a visit and no surprises, he lies once again. Hahahaha what a loser!!!


----------



## skyscraperhighrise

jbkayaker12 said:


> *"Tony Marnell is probably best known as the builder of the Bellagio, the Mirage and Wynn Las Vegas or the owner and operator of the Rio before it was sold to what is now Caesars Entertainment.
> 
> But he’s also a key figure in the development of XpressWest, the high-speed rail system planned between Las Vegas and Southern California. Marnell is chairman and CEO of the Marnell Companies, a partner in the project.
> 
> Marnell spoke exclusively with VEGAS INC recently about......."*
> 
> 
> *XpressWest High Speed Rail - Vegas Inc*


Nice.


----------



## jbkayaker12

A couple of nights ago @ a bar in Downtown.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Michael Phelps in town for the Labor Day weekend a few days ago. Michael Phelps visit was not as publicized compared to his rival and teamate Ryan Lochte. No speedo Michael, what's up with that?!?!?:cheers:


Michael Phelps - Las Vegas Sun


----------



## jbkayaker12

My friend and I dropped by the Fashion Show Mall for one of this year's Pride events.
































































*Las Vegas Pride 2012*


----------



## jbkayaker12

One of the local models @ the Fashion Show Mall.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Dropped by the park yesterday and spoke to the landscapers and found out around 300 Acacia trees and Acacia groundcover shrubs are being planted to augment the existing landscaping. This park will have sweet smelling scent in the air during the Spring season courtesy of the flowers from these Acacias.


----------



## jbkayaker12

*[depressing and soulless, everything here is fake]*


I like these tags added by the forumers here @ SSC. My photos show otherwise, joke is on them.:lol:


----------



## jbkayaker12

I Heart Radio Music Festival coming up in a couple of weeks @ the MGM Grand.:cheers:


















*iheart*


----------



## jbkayaker12

Fashion Show Mall


----------



## jbkayaker12

Downtown last Friday after the Pride Parade.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Winter season this early up on Mt Charleston? Mother Nature being kind to Clark County NV, we've been getting a lot of rain lately and now snow.:cheers:


*8NewsNow*


----------



## jbkayaker12

Earlier this afternoon while my friend was inside the 7-11 store, I took some photos of the Veterans Administration Primary Care Clinic in Spring Valley.:cheers:


----------



## jbkayaker12

I patronize the El Cortez whenever I drop by Downtown. The hotel is very active within the Downtown community and brings in events on a regular basis.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Went to visit my mom earlier this morning in the NW side of town. The first photo shows RTC's public bus service for seniors in Clark County. Seniors are picked up right in front of their homes and taken to their destination.


----------



## jbkayaker12

A very wet Tuesday afternoon, some photos taken yesterday on the way to the restaurant. In suburbia, trash cans were floating on the roadways.:lol:Mother Nature generously showering Clark County.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Our meal yesterday @ Brio, I love the breaded Chicken with grilled veggies and a side of Angel hair, while my friend had his usual Chicken and pasta with Spinach.:cheers:


----------



## jbkayaker12

Kabuki @ Tivoli has a beautiful large mural on the wall of its main dining room, some photos taken the other day.


----------



## jbkayaker12

My nephew and I went to Nellis Air Force Base this past weekend for their annual Aviation Nation Air Show. Excellent air show with the Thunderbirds, Raptor and other aircrafts in the US military.:cheers:


----------



## jbkayaker12

More photos from the recently concluded 2012 Aviation Nation Air Show @ Nellis Air Force Base.:cheers:


----------



## jbkayaker12

After the air show my nephew and I dropped by Anime Ramen for a delicious and tender Beef Ramen for dinner.


----------



## jbkayaker12

More aircraft maneuvers including the awesome Raptor at the recently concluded 2012 Aviation Nation Air Show.:cheers:


----------



## jbkayaker12

Nellis Air Force Base military aircraft and personnel with the public at the recently concluded Aviation Nation Air Show.:cheers:


----------



## jbkayaker12

More photos from the air show @ Nellis Air Force Base.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Well, well look who's back, Sebastian Smythe of the Dalton Academy Warblers played by Grant Gustin, but I have a feeling he lost the top spot with the Warblers.hno:


----------



## jbkayaker12

NO!! Sebastian Smythe has got to be the Alpha Warbler!!!








Photo courtesy of KC Monnie


----------



## jbkayaker12

Nellis Air Force Base aircrafts, the Thunderbirds with its crew and pilots, two females and four males.:cheers:


----------



## jbkayaker12

There is something about this performance I like, nice cover of Everybody Talks.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Sorry no photos to upload, Photobucket site has been down for a couple of days now.

Anyway, I don't like the new Warbler ordering Blaine around and with Sebastian not being the Alpha Warbler.hno:


----------



## jbkayaker12

Here's a first look at Denny's in Downtown Vegas that has a separate bar serving alcohol and it will soon have its own wedding chapel, not your typical Denny's.:cheers:


----------



## jbkayaker12

The best part of our meal at Cantina Laredo in Tivoli Village is the dessert, I love the Leche Flan.


----------



## jbkayaker12

This is inside a Chase bank in my neighborhood in Spring Valley, bye tellers.


----------



## jbkayaker12

C5 Military transport aircraft closing its aft cargo doors during the recently concluded 2012 Aviation Nation Air Show @ Nellis Air Force Base.:cheers:


----------



## jbkayaker12

A couple of photos after lunch @ Tivoli Village.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Having a meal @ our 24hr cafe in suburbia.:cheers:


----------



## jbkayaker12

I took my nephews to Meatball Spot @ Town Square for a meal a few days ago. Love the meatballs but this day we decided to have bacon, pepperoni and meatball pizza.:cheers:


----------



## jbkayaker12

Canadians love Vegas and here's one of their own and it's not Cirque.










*Las Vegas Sun - Shania Twain*


----------



## jbkayaker12

Random photos taken near Nellis Air Force Base in North Las Vegas on a late afternoon on my way home.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Aegean Isle Greek Grill fastfood restaurant.


----------



## Linguine

nice pics..


----------



## jbkayaker12

Thanks.

Fall leaves and berries @ Town Square.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Car costing nearly $400,000.00, a 2010 Maybach with a tacky dust collector curtain.:lol:


----------



## jbkayaker12

Dropped by the Old Navy store @ Town Square earlier, some shots afterwards.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Poppy Den by Chef Angelo Sosa has taken over the space vacated by Petra Greek restaurant and undergoing the remodelling for its planned opening in a little over a month. Looking forward to the newest Asian restaurant @ Tivoli Village.:cheers:


----------



## jbkayaker12

I missed posting these photos of the Thunderbirds and the pilots after the air show.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Inside the C5 transport plane. 1st photo looking toward the nose of the aircraft and pilot cabin, 2nd photo, the airmen getting ready to close the aft and the last photo is the closed aft of the aircraft.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Venetian and Pallazo's Winter in Venice holiday celebration.:cheers:



*Las Vegas Sun - Winter in Venice*


----------



## jbkayaker12

Awesome Darren Criss as Teen Angel, hehe!


----------



## jbkayaker12

Forget the Thanksgiving dinner with the family, people are going to shop for the holidays looking for the best deals starting Thursday Thanksgiving Day, all the way to the New Year. Shopping times for the 2012 Thanksgiving weekend.

---

*Malls

• Meadows mall: Certain retailers are opening at 12 a.m. and the rest open at 6 a.m., 702-878-3331.

• Boulevard mall: Certain retailers are opening at 12 a.m. and the rest open at 6 a.m., 702-735-8268.

• Galleria at Sunset: Certain retailers are opening at 12 a.m. and the rest open at 5 a.m., 702-434-0202.

• Town Square: certain retailers are opening at 12 a.m. and the rest open at 7 a.m., 702-269-5000. Inner Square Rewards members can enjoy the Black Friday Lounge featuring recharging zones and complimentary wifi. Guests who are not members can sign up on the spot for access to the lounge, which runs from 7 a.m.-4 p.m.

• Fashion Show mall: Certain retailers are opening at 12 a.m. and the rest open at 6 a.m., 702-369-8382.

• Tivoli Village: Retailers open at 10 a.m., 702-570-7400. 

Casino shopping centers

• Miracle Mile Shops: Select retailers are opening early and the rest open at 10 a.m. Call 888-800-8284 for information on specific store hours. The shops are also open Thanksgiving Day from 10 a.m. until 11 p.m.

• Forum Shops at Caesars: Select retailers are opening early and the rest open at 10 a.m. Call 702-893-4800 for information on specific store hours. The Forum Shops are also open Thanksgiving Day from 10 a.m. until 11 p.m.

• The Shoppes at Palazz and the Grand Canal Shoppes at the Venetian: Stores open 10 a.m. Friday, 702-414-4525.

• Wynn Esplanade: Opens 10 a.m., 702-770-7000

• Via Bellagio: Opens 10 a.m. Friday, 866-906-7171.

• Crystals at CityCenter: Opens 10 a.m. Friday, 702-590-9299. Crystals is also open Thanksgiving Day from 10 a.m. until 11 p.m.

Outlet malls

• Most stores at the Las Vegas Premium Outlets North will be open at midnight, 702-474-7500.

• Most stores at the Las Vegas Premium Outlets South will be open at midnight Friday, 702-896-5599.

• At the Fashion Outlets in Primm, stores close at 5 p.m. on Thanksgiving Day and reopen at 10 p.m. for the Fashionably Late Sale. O'Mulligans Pub at the Primm Valley Resort hosts a Fashionably Late Sale pre-party from 9-10 p.m. Thursday. 702-874-1400.

Electronics stores

Fry's

Fry's will open at 6 a.m. Friday.

• 6845 Las Vegas Blvd., 702-932-1400

Best Buy

All Best Buy stores will open at midnight Friday. 

• 3820 S. Maryland Parkway, 702-732-8283

• 2050 N. Rainbow Blvd., 702-631-4645

• 6455 N. Decatur Blvd., 702-655-7599

• 611 Marks St., 702-434-5536

• 6950 Arroyo Crossing Parkway, 702-260-8707

• 10950 W. Charleston Blvd., 702-228-6492

Target

All Target stores will open at 9 pm Thursday and will stay open through 11 p.m. Friday.

• 695 S. Green Valley Pkwy., 702-216-7100

• 4001 S. Maryland Parkway, 702-732-2218

• 278 S. Decatur Blvd., 702-870-1981

• 3550 S. Rainbow Blvd., 702-253-5151

• 8750 W. Charleston Blvd., 702-933-2300

• 6480 Sky Pointe Drive, 702-839-1591

• 3210 N. Tenaya Way, 702-645-5440

• 1200 S. Nellis Blvd., 702-438-8866

• 4155 S. Grand Canyon Drive, 702-251-0330

• 4100 Blue Diamond Road, 702-266-8049

• 9725 S. Eastern Ave., 702-914-9555

• 350 W. Lake Mead Parkway, 702-216-1900

• 605 N. Stephanie St., 702-451-5959

• 2189 W. Craig Road, 702-648-1005

• 6371 N. Decatur Blvd., 702-515-8540

• 7090 N. 5th St., 702-216-4501

Walmart

Most Walmart stores are open 24 hours. After-Thanksgiving sales will begin at 8 p.m. and 10 p.m. on Thursday with certain items going on sale, and additional sales begin at 5 a.m. on Friday.

• 3950 W. Lake Mead Blvd., 702-631-0421

• 1400 S. Lamb Blvd., 702-431-1180

• 4505 W. Charleston Blvd., 702-258-4540

• 201 N. Nellis Blvd., 702-452-9998

• 1807 W. Craig Road, 702-633-6521

• 6151 W. Lake Mead Blvd., 702-631-1962

• 6310 W. Charleston Blvd., 702-870-1220

• 3075 E. Tropicana Ave., 702-433-4267

• 5198 Boulder Highway, 702-434-5595

• 6570 E. Lake Mead Blvd., 702-437-3590

• 4350 N. Nellis Blvd., 702-643-1500

• 6005 Eastern Ave., 702-451-8900

• 5545 Simmons St., 702-646-5759

• 5940 Losee Road, 702-639-1202

• 3041 N. Rainbow Blvd., 702-656-0199

• 5850 W. Craig Road, 702-395-1222

• 3615 S. Rainbow Blvd., 702-367-9999

• 6464 N. Decatur Blvd., 702-515-7050

• 7445 S. Eastern Ave., 702-614-8122

• 540 Marks St., 702-547-0551

Kmart

All Kmart stores will open at 6 a.m. on Thursday and at 5 a.m. on Friday.

• 2975 E. Sahara Ave., 702-457-1037

• 3760 E. Sunset Road, 702-458-8008

• 7501 W. Washington Ave., 702-255-8666

• 4500 N. Rancho Drive, 702-658-5977

• 5051 E. Bonanza Road, 702-459-2000

• 2671 N. Las Vegas Blvd., 702-642-2183

• 10405 S. Eastern Ave., 702-407-9001

• 732 S. Racetrack Road, 702-564-8860

Sam's Club

All Sam's Clubs will open at 7 a.m. Friday.

• 2650 E. Craig Road, 702-399-9050

• 5101 S. Pecos Road, 702-456-5596

• 7175 Spring Mountain Road, 702-253-0072

• 7100 W. Arroyo Crossing Parkway, 702-260-9003

• 8080 W. Tropical Parkway, 702-515-7200

• 1910 E. Serene Ave., 702-614-3372

Costco

All Costco locations will open at 9 a.m. Friday. The Costco Business Center on Martin Luther King Blvd. opens at 7 a.m.

• 801 S. Pavilion Center Drive, 702-352-2050

• 6555 N. Decatur Blvd., 702-415-2300

• 222 S. Martin Luther King Blvd., 702-384-6247

• 791 Marks St., 702-352-2010

Burlington Coat Factory

All Burlington Coat Factory locations will open at 6 a.m.

• 5959 W. Sahara Ave., 702-247-1268

• 570 N. Stephanie St., 702-458-2179

• 4750 S. Eastern Ave., 702-451-5581

TJ Maxx

All TJ Maxx locations will open at 7 a.m.

• 4000 S. Maryland Parkway, 702-733-7730

• 4640 W. Sahara Ave., 702-870-7161

• 4486 N. Rancho Drive, 702-658-7713

• 7040 N. Durango Drive, 702-515-1120

• 8435 W. Warm Springs Road, 702- 361-3692

• 480 N. Stephanie St., 702-435-7027

Ross

All Ross locations will open at 5 a.m.

• 5915 S. Eastern Ave., 702-736-7765

• 3001 S. Las Vegas Blvd., 702-731-3361

• 2420 E. Desert Inn Road, 702-733-9001

• 911 S. Rainbow Blvd., 702-880-3207

• 346 W. Lake Mead Pkwy., 702-564-2165

• 6970 N. 5th St., 702-399-4107

• 649 N. Stephanie St., 702-458-1144

• 2250 E. Serene Ave., 702-263-2683

• 516 S. Decatur Blvd., 702-878-3740

• 121 N. Nellis Blvd., 702-438-9292

• 3021 N. Rainbow Blvd., 702-645-5530

• 7931 W. Tropical Parkway, 702-655-8444

• 8800 W. Charleston Blvd., 702-933-9759

• 5140 S. Fort Apache Road, 702-247-4904

• 3021 N. Rainbow Blvd., 702-396-4827

• 7225 Arroyo Crossing Parkway, 702-492-7786

• 4000 Blue Diamond Road, 702-361-4992

• 3771 S. Las Vegas Blvd., 702-895-7201

• 3001 Las Vegas Blvd S., 702-731-3361

• 4620 W. Sahara Ave.,702-822-1215

Marshall's

All Marshall's locations will open at 7 a.m.

• 3740 S. Maryland Parkway, 702-737-1117

• 3075 N. Rainbow Blvd., 702-396-8020

• 7155 Arroyo Crossing Parkway,702-269-0494

• 9845 S. Eastern Ave., 702-617-2910

• 10950 W. Charleston Blvd., 702-838-7822

• 290 W. Lake Mead Parkway, 702-558-9235

Tuesday Morning

All Tuesday Morning locations will open at 8 a.m.

• 7211 S. Eastern Ave., 702-897-5077

• 4460 N. Rancho Drive, 702-395-3434

• 6650 N. Durango Drive, 702-395-2048

• 8520 Del Webb Blvd., 702-363-7073

• 8650 W. Tropicana Ave., 702-221-2103

• 10624 S. Eastern Ave., 702-407-1662

Toys R Us

All Toys R Us locations will open at 8 p.m. Thursday and remain open through Friday.

• 4000 S. Maryland Parkway, 702-732-3733

• 3528 S. Maryland Parkway, 702-747-4107

• 4550 Meadows Lane, 702-877-9070

• 4300 Meadows Lane, 702-259-2609

• 7400 S. Las Vegas Blvd., 702-361-1805

• 7020 Arroyo Crossing Parkway, 702-837-0073

• 2150 N. Rainbow Blvd., 702-647-8514

• 1425 W. Sunset Road, 702-454-8697

• 7020 N. 5th St., 702-633-4118

• The Babies R Us at 510 North Stephanie St. opens at 5 a.m. Friday, 702-450-2330.

Kohl's

All Khol's locations will open at 12 a.m. Friday.

• 2365 S. Grand Canyon Dr., 702-227-3797

• 8671 W. Charleston Blvd., 702-387-3191

• 4250 Blue Diamond Rd., 702-361-5399

• 6700 N. Durango Dr., 702-655-2175

• 1300 S. Nellis Blvd., 702-437-5346

• 30 N. Valle Verde Dr., 702-434-0492

• 1316 W. Sunset Rd., 702-436-0697

• 6650 N. 5th St., 702-399-7400

Michael's

Michael's will be open from 4 p.m. until 10 p.m. on Thursday and at 7 a.m. Friday.

• 537 N. Stephanie St., 702-454-3921

• 9881 S. Eastern Ave., 702-407-5690

• 7195 Arroyo Crossing Pkwy., 702-260-0932

• 1251 S. Decatur Blvd., 702-259-0034

• 7321 W. Lake Mead Blvd., 702-254-8354

• 6990 N. 5th St., 702-649-4910

Nordstrom Rack

Nordstrom Rack will open at 7 a.m. Friday

• 579 N. Stephanie St., 702-948-2121

World Market

World Market will open at 7 a.m. Friday

• 2151 N. Rainbow Blvd., 702-638-8844

• 3890 Blue Diamond Rd., 702-269-4465

Old Navy

Old Navy will open at 9 a.m. on Thursday and at 12 a.m. Friday

• 3528 S. Maryland Pkwy., 702-732-0805 

• 1985 W. Craig Rd., 702-399-1895

• 6587 Las Vegas Blvd. S., 702-361-7479

• 2180 N. Rainbow Blvd., 702-636-8766

• 525 N. Stephanie St., 702-898-8243
*

*Las Vegas Sun - Thanksgiving Weekend*


----------



## jbkayaker12

Last Tuesday my friend and I dined at Kabuki, I hope Kabuki decides to replace their outdoor furniture, shame it's not fun eating while sitting at these lounge chairs. I would rather have a high top bar/chairs set up at their outdoor patio.:cheers:


----------



## jbkayaker12

Had burgers the other night at TGI Fridays, actually the burgers taste better than it looks. I had Bluecheese burger while Billy opted for Bacon Swiss cheeseburger.:cheers:


----------



## jbkayaker12

The Warblers are back!! Blaine definitely needs to be with the Dalton Academy Warblers, hehe!:cheers:


----------



## jbkayaker12

Free holiday movie screening and popcorn @ Tivoli Village today and ongoing for the holiday season.:cheers:


----------



## jbkayaker12

Hard Rock Cafe on the Strip.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Photos taken today @ Downtown Vegas.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Earlier this afternoon at the Las Vegas Convention Center, car show featuring 2013 car models.


----------



## jbkayaker12

A 2013 Chevrolet Spark displayed at the car show today.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Our meal yesterday @ Chocolate and Spice, Chicken/Couscous/Broccoli for me and Billy had Turkey/Raspberry bread. Excuse the blurry image of the sandwich.


----------



## jbkayaker12

My family's pet dogs, Carly and Lily having a meal.


----------



## jbkayaker12

A cold day @ the Charlie Frias Park in Spring Valley.


----------



## jbkayaker12

A covey of quails at the Wetlands Park.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Winter is definitely just around the corner here in the valley.


----------



## jbkayaker12

A large public art piece @MGM City Center.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Anime Ramen one of my favorite Ramen houses.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Work underway for the 41 acre Wet 'N' Wild water park in Spring Valley.:cheers:









*VegasInc - Water...*


----------



## jbkayaker12

Ongoing work at the 2,900 acre Clark County Wetlands Park.:cheers:


----------



## jbkayaker12

More photos taken this afternoon @ the Clark County Wetlands Park. A beautiful sunny day at the park.


----------



## jbkayaker12

These Tamarisks at the Wetlands Park are very invasive, takes a lot of water and leaves salt on the soil. The park is slowly eradicating it by introducing not only native plant life but also fast growing reeds which are nature's water purifier.


----------



## jbkayaker12

New Year's Eve and America's Party in the Entertainment Capital of the World.:cheers:

*"The Strip fills with revelers. Fireworks light up the sky. The casinos are body-to-body, the showrooms filled with A-list entertainers and Vegas is more gloriously alive than you've ever seen it. New Year's Eve in Vegas is a world-class celebration."*

*Vegas.com*


----------



## jbkayaker12

More photos from my visit to the Clark County Wetlands Park a couple days ago.


----------



## jbkayaker12




----------



## jbkayaker12

Our slim and simple Christmas tree at home.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Resort executives in Vegas paying $$$$ to sign EDM Superstar DJs for Vegas' nightclubs.


*Las Vegas Sun - Megabucks.....*


----------



## jbkayaker12

A local Mickey Ds in the town of Paradise.


----------



## fozzy

That's the best looking McDonalds i have ever seen!!!


----------



## jbkayaker12

When this dining and club/entertainment venue open sometime next year, it will be the largest in Clark County and perhaps the world.











*Las Vegas Sun - Megabucks...*


----------



## fieldsofdreams

JB, putting all the silliness aside from another set of forums, your Vegas -- as viewed from a local perspective -- looks much more quirky than I originally thought! The McDonald's in Paradise looks more like a cafe than a fast food chain, and the construction of the largest club and entertainment venue might make LA jealous. Brilliant shots, my friend! :applause:


----------



## jbkayaker12

^^^^Hahaha thanks, no Californians won't be jealous, many of them are already residents of Clark County with the rest in town on a weekly basis hitting the clubs in Clark County. Newer Mickey Ds in Clark County are fancier with the best one on the Strip, Metro Mcdonalds.


----------



## jbkayaker12

New Year's Eve Strip Fireworks




Courtesy of SunOfHollywood.com


----------



## fieldsofdreams

^^ Stunning fireworks! That's what you get when casinos chip in and collaborate in making such exquisite fireworks displays together. Much better than Times Square, IMO.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Work underway on the transformation of the old Lady Luck into the Downtown Grand slated for re-opening sometime in 2013.:cheers:









































































*Fifth Street Gaming*


----------



## jbkayaker12

The seniors living at this Senior Citizen housing complex has a lot of patience to deal with the noise coming from the drive thru service of this fast food joint.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Went for a walk at the Charlie Frias Park this afternoon and just took some photos. This guy was working on his golf swing when I took the photos.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Water play area is out of commission for the Winter season but during the warmer months, the area is full of kids enjoying Charlie Frias Park.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

^^ That play area looks much better than the ones I used to play with in Manila... In fact, it's a proper playground than what I get to see here in the Bay Area. For some reason, if I have a kid, I'd let my kid play there! :yes:


----------



## jbkayaker12

^^^Clark County Government takes care of its constituents.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

:applause: I hope the Bay Area will invest a lot more to make its parks even better. We already have tons of trails, bike lanes, even a large city park (Golden Gate Park) and other open spaces!


----------



## jbkayaker12

After spending time at the park, I dropped by Sambalatte for a Chocolate Pistachio Dacquoise but unfortunately the one I ordered has been in the case a day too long. Lousy, I did not bother stay and listen to the band because of disappointment. I left after just one taste of the dry mousse and stale meringue.


----------



## jbkayaker12

2013 International Consumer Electronic Show techies gathered Sunday @ the Mandalay Bay Convention Center for "CES Unveiled".:cheers:

---

*"Las Vegas, NV (KTNV) - The International Consumer Electronic Show, better known as CES, opens at the Las Vegas Convention Center Tuesday. But the action is already getting started.

Techies are taking over the strip for what's considered the Super Bowl of the gadget world, where the latest and greatest will be revealed.

The event, "CES Unveiled", was held Sunday. Industry movers and shakers, as well as eager reporters, poured into a ballroom at the Mandalay Bay Convention Center. It was standing-room only as they got a first look at some of the newest products."*


*KTNV - CES Unveiled.....*


----------



## jbkayaker12

EDC 2013 will once again sell tickets for their upcoming festival on June 2013. 









*Las Vegas Sun - EDC 2012: Aerial Views* 

*Las Vegas Weekly - Electric Daisy Carnival*


----------



## jbkayaker12

These are Jaymes and James' rivals, Thunder From Down Under, the Chippendales main competition on the Strip.


----------



## jbkayaker12

DP


----------



## fieldsofdreams

jbkayaker12 said:


> These are Jaymes and James' rivals, Thunder From Down Under, the Chippendales main competition on the Strip.


Dang, those hunks are really looking for some serious competition indeed. And correct me if I'm wrong: Chippendales perform at the Rio, correct?


----------



## jbkayaker12

Went to Fremont East Downtown to have lunch @ Le Thai. Love the Meatball and Beef Noodle soup. The only ingredient missing was roasted garlic topping on the soup.:cheers:


----------



## jbkayaker12

We'll see how this development goes, Noble Energy to explore for oil in Nevada by controversial fracking. Hmmnn there goes our precious water in the desert.
---

*"The Silver State is about to get fracked.

Houston-based Noble Energy Inc. is pursuing plans to drill for oil and natural gas across a 40,000-acre swath of public and private land near the city of Wells, about 400 miles north of Las Vegas...

...The international energy giant hopes to secure the necessary permits and start drilling by the end of the year.

In a conference call with investment analysts last month, company officials said they have secured leases in Elko County totalling 350,000 acres. They plan to spend $130 million over the next four years to develop the project, which could produce as much as 50,000 gallons of oil per day by late 2014. That's enough petroleum to match Nevada's entire 2012 oil output in about one week."*



*LVRJ -Oil...*


----------



## fieldsofdreams

^^ Perhaps Noble Energy should be scrutinized first and inspect its environmental practices because it may bring in tons of natural gas for NV, especially LV, but the pollution impact could really cause health concerns for Elko County residents... I don't know if the pollution can go as far as Winnemucca.


----------



## jbkayaker12

fieldsofdreams said:


> ^^ Perhaps Noble Energy should be scrutinized first and inspect its environmental practices because it may bring in tons of natural gas for NV, especially LV, but the pollution impact could really cause health concerns for Elko County residents... I don't know if the pollution can go as far as Winnemucca.


Before you go any further I have these words for you, water, contamination, desert, drought.

Fracking uses water apart from sand and chemicals which is injected into the ground a couple of miles down to fracture the rock to reach the reservoir containing oil/gas deposits. Nevada is a desert which does not have an ample supply of water. Fracking could contaminate the ground water table and the land being explored. Northern Nevadans even refuse to share their water to us Southern Nevadans. This is going to be an interesting and worrisome development in Nevada.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

^^ Those are true. Well, it'll be something that needs to be watched very carefully.


----------



## jbkayaker12

On the way to Le Thai yesterday, I walked by a development on Fremont East spearheaded by the Zappos group led by its CEO Tony Hsieh. Using shipping containers, the area is being developed into a shopping/dining/entertaiment area in Downtown Vegas.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Tattoo joint @ Fremont East.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

^^ A unique car for a LV tattoo joint indeed... Dude, anything *can* be made in Vegas, no matter how quirky or strange it may be!


----------



## jbkayaker12

Former President Bill Clinton a keynote speaker @ the 2013 International Consumer Electronics Show in Vegas.









*Las Vegas Sun - CES 2013*


----------



## jbkayaker12

Definitely looking forward to the shipping Container Park in Fremont East Downtown. Developers can do away with the Praying Mantis in the front of the park, hahaha! Love the music on this presentation.:cheers:





*Downtown Project*


----------



## Legomaniac

jbkayaker12 said:


> Before you go any further I have these words for you, water, contamination, desert, drought.
> 
> Fracking uses water apart from sand and chemicals which is injected into the ground a couple of miles down to fracture the rock to reach the reservoir containing oil/gas deposits. Nevada is a desert which does not have an ample supply of water. Fracking could contaminate the ground water table and the land being explored. Northern Nevadans even refuse to share their water to us Southern Nevadans. This is going to be an interesting and worrisome development in Nevada.




^^If there's a lot of jobs for northern Nevada; then they won't complain, they need'em.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Legomaniac said:


> ^^If there's a lot of jobs for northern Nevada; then they won't complain, they need'em.


It's still in the early stages and I'm sure lots of inquiries regarding this exploration.


----------



## jbkayaker12

Apart from shipping containers, a local manufacturer, Xtreme Manufacturing will build cubes to be part of the structures @ the Container Park in Fremont East Downtown.:cheers:










*Las Vegas Sun - Joe...*


----------



## jbkayaker12

Over 150,000 in attendance for the 2013 International Consumer Electronics Show in Vegas and here are some photos taken on the first day.


----------



## jbkayaker12

For our meal earlier, Billy and I dropped by Something's Brewing Cafe, a nice family run cafe. Love the scrambled eggs/ham/mushrooms.:cheers:


----------



## jbkayaker12

The latest on the Container Park in Fremont East Downtown and it looks like it will push for a Summer or early Fall opening! 2013 is looking good for Downtown Vegas.

---

*"Three pallets full of vortex dome “stuff” have arrived in Las Vegas, now just waiting for a concrete pad to be poured at the site of the downtown Container Park to be built at Seventh and Fremont streets.

Ed Lantz, CEO of Vortex Immersion Media, said the dome could be up in March.

Once installed, the dome will become one of the Container Park’s focal points beyond the retail stores and bars housed within the park. “Cubes” to house the Container Park's various tenants are being manufactured at Xtreme Manufacturing in Las Vegas.

The development is expected to be finished by summer’s end or early fall.

At a basic level, Lantz said the dome would be able to “immerse” visitors into multidimensional landscapes, such as a visual ride that gradually guides people from outer space to Las Vegas."*



*Las Vegas Sun - Joe...*

*Downtown Project*


----------



## jbkayaker12

The latest info on UNLV planned stadium.


*KTNV - UNLV...*

*LVRJ - Architect....*


----------



## fieldsofdreams

^^ Too many parked cars! Is the International Consumer Electronics Show held at the Las Vegas Convention Center?

And by the way, that Las Vegas Monorail looks really nice from a distance! But, it seems like none of them have any ad wraps promoting the Consumer Electronics Show... Perhaps it's shown instead on the big screens along the Strip, eh?


----------



## jbkayaker12

Our meal earlier at Tivoli Village, I ordered Pork Belly Flatbread while boring Billy ordered a hamburger. :lol:


----------



## jbkayaker12

fieldsofdreams said:


> ^^ Too many parked cars! Is the International Consumer Electronics Show held at the Las Vegas Convention Center?
> 
> And by the way, that Las Vegas Monorail looks really nice from a distance! But, it seems like none of them have any ad wraps promoting the Consumer Electronics Show... Perhaps it's shown instead on the big screens along the Strip, eh?


The conventioneers have the option to take a FREE shuttle service between the convention center and the hotels and I believe, a free shuttle to the airport as well, some choose to ride the bus, others the monorail and many like to drive so the convention center purchased the big lot across the street for its parking area. It used to be the site of the old Landmark Hotel. Las Vegas Convention Center also own a large lot in the back of the building used for outdoor exhibition space or for extra parking.

International CES is held at the Las Vegas Convention Center and other convention areas on the Strip. CES is a well known, well attended convention. CES does not need to advertise on the monorail because the trade is not open to the public.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

^^ So that means the CES is open by invitation only? Hmmm... Looks like its the opposite to MacWorld where the exhibitions are open to the public, but I'm not attending it this year.


----------



## jbkayaker12

I dropped by the convention center this afternoon hoping I'd be able to take more photos of the advertising on the facade of the convention center but many of the signs have already been taken down with the Samsung sign in the process of being taken off the building.


----------



## jbkayaker12

fieldsofdreams said:


> ^^ So that means the CES is open by invitation only? Hmmm... Looks like its the opposite to MacWorld where the exhibitions are open to the public, but I'm not attending it this year.


It's a trade show for members of the Consumer Electronics Association and if you know anyone in the industry you may be invited to the trade show during the convention. By the way, the dates for next year's convention is already out if you are interested.


----------



## jbkayaker12

The latest rendering on the planned UNLV Stadium, developers plan to install one of the largest video screen ever installed inside a stadium.

----

*"UNLV's 60,000-seat stadium proposal will feature a 100-yard-long video screen, making it the “world's largest multimedia immersive experience,” according to developers.

UNLV officials and its private partner, Majestic Realty, presented an update to Nevada's higher education leaders on Friday, revealing more design details and information on the "mega events" stadium – dubbed UNLV Now – and what it is expected to bring to Las Vegas.

"This project is a game changer for UNLV and Las Vegas," said Don Snyder, UNLV Now's project lead. "It's an important and significant project for the state as well. It's the next big thing."

UNLV Now will be fully enclosed, and feature two clubs, six 300-seat VIP suites, and more than 50 conventional suites seating 10 to 24 guests.

Developers still have not put a price on the center – widely reported to be in the neighborhood of $800 million – but Snyder confirmed UNLV would be seeking more private funding beyond what Majestic provides. The Las Vegas Area Convention and Visitors Authority, casinos and hotels – "the industry" as Snyder called it – also will be asked to contribute an undetermined amount toward the stadium."*











*Las Vegas Sun - UNLV...*


----------



## fieldsofdreams

jbkayaker12 said:


> The latest rendering on the planned UNLV Stadium, developers plan to install one of the largest video screen ever installed inside a stadium.
> 
> ----
> 
> *"UNLV's 60,000-seat stadium proposal will feature a 100-yard-long video screen, making it the “world's largest multimedia immersive experience,” according to developers.
> 
> UNLV officials and its private partner, Majestic Realty, presented an update to Nevada's higher education leaders on Friday, revealing more design details and information on the "mega events" stadium – dubbed UNLV Now – and what it is expected to bring to Las Vegas.
> 
> "This project is a game changer for UNLV and Las Vegas," said Don Snyder, UNLV Now's project lead. "It's an important and significant project for the state as well. It's the next big thing."
> 
> UNLV Now will be fully enclosed, and feature two clubs, six 300-seat VIP suites, and more than 50 conventional suites seating 10 to 24 guests.
> 
> Developers still have not put a price on the center – widely reported to be in the neighborhood of $800 million – but Snyder confirmed UNLV would be seeking more private funding beyond what Majestic provides. The Las Vegas Area Convention and Visitors Authority, casinos and hotels – "the industry" as Snyder called it – also will be asked to contribute an undetermined amount toward the stadium."*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Las Vegas Sun - UNLV...*


Hopefully that stadium will be able to host even more than just UNLV Rebels' football games: that could be an additional venue for live concerts and events that would hopefully benefit the tourism and business industries of LV. If any of the hotels cannot fit the intended audience size for a concert, the new UNLV stadium can accommodate, luring in even more spectators, and in turn, even more revenue money, not only for the school, but also for the city.


----------



## Skyckcty

A very interesting motel on Fremont East District, I hope it will be saved by the Zappos and Downtown Project.


----------



## Skyckcty

The Center in Downtown Vegas. This was once a paint store, through generous donations from Caesars, MGM, Wynn, UFC, Cox, Station Casinos and many others in the community, it was transformed into a gay,lesbian and transgender community center that is open to everyone not only from Downtown Vegas but beyond.


----------



## Skyckcty

UFC acquired land in Spring Valley for its global headquarters.


*"....Brothers Frank Fertitta III and Lorenzo Fertitta bought UFC for $2 million in 2001, moved the business from New York to Las Vegas and transformed it into a mixed martial arts juggernaut with $500 million in annual sales as of 2012. It signed a seven-year TV contract with Fox Media Group in 2011, and now broadcasts 50,000 hours of content a year in 145 counties and 28 languages. A 2012 Bloomberg News report pegged the value of Zuffa at $2 billion. Zuffa, whose name comes from the Italian word for “fight,” also has nearly 300 local employees to coordinate its operations."*


http://www.reviewjournal.com/busine...ufc-buys-land-parcels-new-global-headquarters


----------



## Skyckcty

A property acquired by the Zappos/Downtown Project team undergoing renovations. A 5 story condo rental with underground parking in Downtown Vegas next to an office building under-construction and from the looks of it, another law office in Downtown Vegas.


----------



## Skyckcty

A painting at Macy's Mens Store @ Fashion Show Mall


----------



## Skyckcty

The Linq's High Roller as seen from Tuscany Resort off the Strip.


----------



## Skyckcty

Having lunch earlier today in my neck of the woods in Spring Valley, I love our tree lined streets free of heavy foot and vehicle traffic.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Some of the hikers at Mt.Charleston.


----------



## Skyckcty

Summer is unofficially over in the valley. It has been a wet and rainy month so far with a lot of moisture in the atmosphere. More photos in my neck of the woods in Spring Valley. I was at the bank yesterday afternoon and here are some photos.


----------



## Skyckcty

Caesars just recently announced more tenants opening in the entertainment, dining and retail promenade at the LinQ.

*"Unique retailers will open their first Las Vegas locations including the Polaroid Fotobar retail store and museum, Chilli Beans sunglasses, Vanity Style Lounge and Goorin Bros. hat shop. Style savvy shoppers will also enjoy checking out the latest footwear at 12A.M. Run, backed by popular rapper Nas. For those interested in quenching their thirst, wine aficionados will enjoy The Stomping Grape, featuring a casual approach to lighter and healthier comfort food and drinks."*


*http://www.multivu.com/mnr/59294-linq-tenant-and-progress-update-august-2013*


----------



## Skyckcty

NY NY frontage undergoing changes as part of MGM's promenade.


----------



## Skyckcty

The Hershey Company VS Mars Inc. On this corner of NYNY, Hershey will build a company retail store across the boulevard from Mars' M&M'S World.:cheers: 
*http://vegas.eater.com/archives/2013/06/12/hersheys-chocolate-world-adding-experience-to-retail.php*
[URL=http://s1278.photobucket.com/user/Clarkcty/media/HersheyrsquosChocolateWorld6-12-2013-thumb_zps5cbada18.jpg.html]








[/URL]


----------



## Skyckcty

For Pride Week, the famous "Welcome To Fabulous Las Vegas Nevada" sign gets outfitted with bulbs in different hues associated with the LGBT crowd. Local properties are also taking aim at the huge crowd by decking their properties in pink light and signs. Cosmopolitan's Chandelier bar is aglow in pink light, Tropicana welcomes the crowd on their marquee, NYNY and its pink spire on the building......
http://vitalvegas.com/welcome-sign-gets-colorful-lights-for-las-vegas-pride/


----------



## Skyckcty

Another hospital will soon rise adjacent to Spring Valley Medical Center. Kindred Transitional Care and Rehabilitation.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Zappos and the Downtown Project acquired this former church and it is now being transformed into a school. While a noble idea, I doubt the people in the immediate area can actually afford this private school. Classes are now ongoing even though the site is still undergoing transformation from church to school.*http://9thbridgeschool.com/*


----------



## Skyckcty

Work in progress at the Container Park in Fremont East District and across the street the former Western Motel and Casino is getting renovated as well. Both developments courtesy of Zappos and the Downtown Project.


----------



## Botev1912

Where exactly is downtown Las Vegas? Is there another downtown besides the hotel/casino area?


----------



## Skyckcty

A few miles North on Las Vegas Blvd is the site of Zappos new headquarters in Downtown Vegas. Glad Zappos installed a small sign so it's not so intrusive and not take away from the beautiful travertine facade of the old City Hall. First batch of employees will move in tomorrow. I only took photos on one side of the building this afternoon. Area is still blocked off for their grand opening but tomorrow the headquarters will be open to the public as well.


----------



## Skyckcty

Las Vegas Review Journal article a day before Zappos move to Downtown Vegas.


*http://www.reviewjournal.com/news/l...rs-zappos-reflects-companys-growth-atmosphere*


----------



## Skyckcty

A public art piece that will probably be on display somewhere around Downtown Vegas and some brand new Airstream trailers across the street from the Container Park.


----------



## triodegradable

I was in LV las month , at the Encore hotel , here one view


----------



## Skyckcty

I dropped by the Springs Preserve this afternoon for a walk and to see the progress on the railroad cottages.


----------



## Skyckcty

Across the street from the Container Park is an older apt. complex. Here are some photos I took yesterday afternoon.


----------



## Skyckcty

Downtown Tattoo Las Vegas


----------



## Skyckcty

More photos from the Springs Preserve. Dark skies above, it rained once again in Clark County today.


----------



## Skyckcty

Whenever I am at City Center, I always drop by Pinkberry. Love the Chocolate Hazelnut and Strawberries for the topping.


----------



## Skyckcty

$30,000 to $40,000 for a death trap. I don't think so! Thanks but no thanks.


----------



## morenoque

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Skyckcty

morenoque said:


> Thanks for sharing


No problem and thank you as well. If you reside in town, share your photos with us. I don't really drive around much so I only share the ones not far from home.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

I love this oasis in the city of Las Vegas, The Springs Preserve. The preserve is always improving the whole area. Some photos from my visit yesterday.


----------



## Skyckcty

Fremont Country Club in the Fremont East District in Downtown Vegas. This facility used to be the Sheriff's office but it has now been converted into a live music venue.:cheers: 







http://www.fremontcountryclubvegas.com/


----------



## Skyckcty

Late night dinner at Red Rock Resort in suburbia, a $5.99 NY steak and eggs.


----------



## Skyckcty

Just played around with some photos and turned them into B&W.


----------



## NitalJoshi

nice place ever


----------



## Skyckcty

A brief downpour in the desert. Photos taken at Red Springs earlier today. Mother Nature replenishing the water at Lake Mead, the whole valley got soaked today.


----------



## Skyckcty

Managed to take some photos of the Downtown Grand prior to the rain hitting the valley yesterday afternoon.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Porsche Design Crystals City Center


----------



## Skyckcty

Some photos from Town Square taken a couple of days ago.


----------



## Skyckcty

Christian Dior @ Crystals


----------



## Skyckcty

As part of the promenade being built from NY NY to Monte Carlo, the City Center Preview/Sales Center is being demolished.


----------



## Skyckcty

Mountain View Medical Center in the NW side of Las Vegas.


----------



## Skyckcty

At the Desert Breeze Park a few nights ago.


----------



## Skyckcty

The Springs Preserve


----------



## triodegradable

A view from the LV city










stratosphere









view from The Wynn


----------



## Skyckcty

Sidewalk being widened from the Arts District all the way to the Las Vegas City Hall and the Bonneville Transit Center in Downtown Vegas. Photos of older homes in the Arts District.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

A salon owner at the Art Square who is perhaps, a fan of Morrissey.


----------



## Skyckcty

Panera Bread at Boca Park


----------



## Skyckcty

More photos taken yesterday at the Arts District.


----------



## Skyckcty




----------



## Skyckcty

The Pallazzo/Venetian as part of their Fall showcase in the atrium, informing guests about its water conservation measures being utilized in their properties.


----------



## Skyckcty

Dropped by Dt3 late this afternoon to check the Downtown Grand. Looks like they will be able to open 4th quarter of this year.:cheers:
*http://www.downtown3rd.com/the-neighborhood/*


----------



## Skyckcty

Once construction is over, Dt3 will be buzzing with people. Dt3 has a decent selection of bars and restaurants for people to dine and have a drink.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Just a couple of shots while waiting at an intersection.


----------



## Skyckcty

My camera shutter is slow so the first photo was definitely a horrible composition. Anyway, a few photos at Town Square. The biker was passing by while I was fiddling with the camera.


----------



## Skyckcty

Bellagio Conservatory


----------



## Skyckcty

The Blackstone Group based in NY recently acquired the Hughes Center, a 68 acre mixed-use business center a couple of blocks off the Strip. Restaurants, hotel, office buildings and high end condos are located at this mixed-used business center.


----------



## Skyckcty

Aria @ City Center


----------



## Skyckcty

Nevada Highway Patrol HQ in Clark County.


----------



## Skyckcty

Paris LVNV


----------



## Skyckcty

MGM is fixing their monolithic marquee and adding what looks like an even bigger LED screen on both sides. Some photos taken today on the way home from a visit to Aria.


----------



## Skyckcty

View from one of the floors at Mountain View Medical Center.


----------



## Skyckcty

Fall Season display at Aria in City Center.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Marquee Nightclub & Dayclub @ the Cosmopolitan as seen from Twin Peaks.:cheers:


----------



## triodegradable

My last visit on august




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Skyckcty

Taking photos and having a meal at Twin Peaks in the Harmon Corner.


----------



## Skyckcty

Gold Spike in Downtown Vegas was acquired by Zappos for their guests and employees. The public is welcome in here as well, playroom, bar, restaurant and a neon room, hahaha, your guess is as good as mine.


----------



## Skyckcty

The Cosmopolitan Resort as seen from the Harmon Corner.


----------



## Skyckcty

It won't be long 'till the Container Park open its doors to the public.


----------



## Skyckcty

Lanvin's window display at the Crystals.


----------



## Skyckcty

J9Masano said:


> Las Vegas is nothing really special. Outside of the strip(which isn't part of LV) and downtown, it just a huge suburb.


..............and we are happy with our suburbs with its shopping, restaurants, bars, parks............:cheers: By the way, Las Vegas is in the town of Paradise and the suburbs you are referring to as a whole is in Clark County.


----------



## Skyckcty

J9Masano said:


> Las Vegas is nothing really special. Outside of the strip(which isn't part of LV) and downtown, it just a huge suburb.


You should post photos of your towns and cities, I'm sure people will be interested to see how special it is compared to the rest of the world!!


----------



## Skyckcty

UNLV Solar House will be moving to the Springs Preserve right after the US Department of Energy 2013 Solar Decathlon competition.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Some of the classic cars cruising on the Strip on the way to Mandalay Bay for the Barrett Jackson car auction. I was not expecting the parade so I was not able to take more and better photos.


----------



## Skyckcty

An art exhibit by South Korean, Wook Jang Cheung. These stainless steel sculptures are on display at the Crystals in City Center.


















A Long Journey - Wook Jang Cheung


----------



## Skyckcty

Photos taken on the way to the parking garage for City Center.


----------



## Skyckcty

Las Vegas Springs Preserve


----------



## Skyckcty

I like MGM City Center giving the public a chance to see world class works of art.













A Long Journey - Wook Jang Cheung


----------



## Skyckcty

It's commendable MGM City Center is showcasing world class art pieces within City Center. Here are more works from the South Korean artist, Wook Jang Cheung's - A Long Journey.


----------



## Skyckcty

Advertising for a popular brand of clothing.


----------



## Skyckcty

These hawks were soaring above the Springs Preserve this afternoon, glad I was able to take some photos before a chopper flew over and spook the raptors.


----------



## Skyckcty

Thank you!
Once again I'm back at my favorite spot on the Strip, MGM Grand City Center.


----------



## Skyckcty

Very early in the morning at Red Rock Resort front desk area.


----------



## Skyckcty

Hogs and Heifers Saloon @ Dt3.


----------



## Skyckcty

Something grand will be opening soon at Dt3.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Valentino @ Crystals City Center


----------



## Skyckcty

The watch on top of the black cube is worth $112,000.00 on sale at the largest Boutique Tourbillon in the world in The Shops @ Crystals City Center.hno:


----------



## Skyckcty

This beautiful lounge never gets the attention it deserves, the Lucky Bar on the casino floor at Red Rock Resort gets more of the action.Photos taken early in the morning.


----------



## Skyckcty

Arts District Downtown Vegas


----------



## Skyckcty

Town Square Las Vegas


----------



## Skyckcty

Dropped by the Bronze Cafe today for a snack. The Square gadget can be attached to cell phone and ipad, it is common now in many businesses. The founder of Twitter is the same man who is the innovator of the Square point of sale gadget. 

























*Square*


----------



## Skyckcty




----------



## Skyckcty

Estimated cost $11.5 million, hehehe the structure not the zipline ride. Oh Downtown Vegas......:nuts:



Slotzilla


----------



## Skyckcty

*The latest from Downtown Grand.*

*-------------* 

*"Downtown Grand will feature 634 stylish rooms, nearly 600 brand-new slot machines, 30 table games and a variety of food and beverage options.*

*Hotel rooms will range from 350 to 1,200 square feet and will feature flat-screen televisions, pillow-top mattresses and high-thread count linens.*

*The casino will boast 25,000 square feet of gaming space and a full-featured sports book.*

*There will be 17 unique bars and restaurants including PICNIC, an urban rooftop pool experience; Stewart + Ogden, a three-meal restaurant featuring menus by Elizabeth Blau and Kim Canteenwalla; and the MOB Bar, which is relocating from its current Downtown3rd location."*


*Downtown Grand...*


----------



## Skyckcty

SLS added a new advertising campaign for their property in Vegas. Photos taken this morning.


----------



## D.Iv

My favourite thread in the forum.


----------



## Skyckcty

There are plenty of commercial spaces still available in the up and coming Arts District.


----------



## Skyckcty

Not many single family homes left around the Arts District and most have been taken over by lawyers office and bail bonds.


----------



## Skyckcty

I spoke to the owner of these corner properties in Downtown Vegas and was informed he is selling these 1934 built homes not far from Fremont St.


----------



## Skyckcty

Dropped by the Las Vegas City Hall earlier to check out the art exhibit.


----------



## Skyckcty

Do you want a quick wedding? Drive up to the window for the ceremony.:lol:


----------



## Skyckcty

More photos from the Great American Classic Halloween Car Show at Tivoli Village.


----------



## triodegradable

nice !


----------



## Skyckcty

Thanks!

Desert Breeze Skate park has 3 levels of difficulty kids can use depending on the skill level. Here are some photos taken the other day.


----------



## Skyckcty

A couple learning how to throw a boomerang at the open field in Desert Breeze Park.


----------



## Skyckcty

Hot Air Balloons above Spring Valley.


----------



## Skyckcty

Photos of Hot Air Balloons over a neighborhood in Spring Valley taken a couple of days ago. :cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty




----------



## Skyckcty

UNLV


----------



## Skyckcty

Had an early dinner at Mimi's Cafe in Arroyo Market Square, had a delicious Ham and Swiss on a brioche topped with an egg and Mornay sauce while my friend decided to have a Chicken full of peas and gravy over mashed potatoes. He loved it so it was definitely better than it looks on the photo. The server made a mistake of ordering fries instead of a salad so she just gave me a plate full of salad.:lol:


----------



## Skyckcty

Partial view of the Strip as seen from the garage at Suncoast.


----------



## Skyckcty




----------



## RobMarPer

imo the strip looks dark. lacks light and energy. not very lively at all. the cars occupy the whole lane :/

the park needs more landscaping and lively plants. i like the pavement though. i dont get the point of the mirror ball. a tiny copycat of chicago's cloud gate?


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Interesting and very nice new photos


----------



## triodegradable

Yep really nice


----------



## Skyckcty

Halloween festivities at Town Square.


----------



## Skyckcty




----------



## Skyckcty




----------



## Skyckcty

For Halloween my friend and I decided to head to Downtown Vegas, the Strip was too busy and packed. Dancetronauts were in town to set the mood for an all night dance party. Drone was flying above documenting the party on Fremont East District.


----------



## Skyckcty




----------



## Skyckcty

Tivoli Village as seen from the Suncoast, the first photo shows one of the two Queensridge condo towers.


----------



## Skyckcty

Work in progress on the painting of art on the utility boxes around the Desert Breeze Park.


----------



## christos-greece

As usually great, very nice photos from Las Vegas


----------



## Skyckcty

Thanks!

The developer of Tivoli Village still own a good chunk of land behind Tivoli as seen from these photos. Tivoli Village once finished with the 2nd phase will be connected to the Angel Park trail as seen on the last photo.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

What I love about Tivoli Village is the selection of restaurants, if one concept did not work out, it won't be long until a new restaurant opens up. I love the Crepe at Tivoli Village. It serves variation of crepes from morning 'till evening, great place for a light meal. This was my early dinner last night, the French Crepe with Ham and Bechamel sauce.













*The Crepe Las Vegas*


----------



## Skyckcty

Premium Outlet Mall is undergoing expansion and will add more stores at this location in Symphony Park.


----------



## Skyckcty

Love the very tender Pork slices and Ochazuke (Salmon Rice Soup) at Kabuki Town Square.


----------



## Skyckcty

Here's a look of the first pod of the LinQ High Roller attached to the wheel.


----------



## Skyckcty

The City of North Las Vegas recently opened their regional park, Craig Ranch Regional Park. This site was formerly a golf course and converted into the park for the residents of not only North Las Vegas but Clark County.


----------



## paul62

My first time looking at this thread. Some good eventful shots.


----------



## Skyckcty

^^^^For a county of 2 million people, it sure has lots of things going on away from the Strip on a regular basis.

More from Craig Ranch Regional Park.


----------



## Skyckcty

Downtown Grand had its soft opening a few days ago but sometime this month it will have its grand opening celebrations. A few photos around the front desk area. This boutique resort is the best place in Downtown Vegas to stay at the moment.
















*Downtown Grand*


----------



## triodegradable

Nice pics


----------



## Skyckcty

Thanks! 
I was driving by the convention center and the SEMA show kinda got my attention so I decided to make a stop to take some photos. SEMA is one of the largest conventions that come to town on an annual basis. Here are the first batch of photos. The convention center was packed inside and out but since I did not have a badge I just stayed outdoors, the security was letting people in even without credentials. Today was the last day of the convention.


----------



## Skyckcty

There were so many vehicles to look at outside of the convention center and I've only checked out 2 outdoor lots, I could not imagine how many are inside at this year's SEMA convention.


----------



## Skyckcty

Too bad I was not in the area of the convention center a lot earlier, I could have taken even more photos.


----------



## Skyckcty

Domestic and international buyers were in attendance for the 2013 SEMA trade show and judging from the cars on exhibit outdoors, I know I've missed quite a bit but anyway here are more from photos from the Las Vegas Convention Center. 




















*2013 SEMA*


----------



## Skyckcty

The 2013 Global Rallycross held its final race last Thursday at the MGM Festival Grounds across from the Luxor Resort. SEMA trade show attendees were given complimentary entrance to this event.



*2013 Global RallyCross - Las Vegas Sun*


----------



## triodegradable

On the Wynn where I stayed las time i went to vegas


----------



## Skyckcty

Motorcycles at the 2013 SEMA


----------



## Skyckcty

More photos from the 2013 SEMA trade show.


----------



## Skyckcty

More photos from the Container Park. The development transformed this area of Downtown Vegas and it is only going to get better with more developments happening on the Fremont East District.


----------



## Skyckcty

My friend and I were at the Tropicana Resort the other day for a meal at the beach cafe.


----------



## Skyckcty

More photos from this year's Rock N Roll Marathon in Las Vegas.


----------



## Skyckcty

Hot Air Balloon and a Carousel made out of flowers.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Eye catching displays at one of the resorts on the Strip.


----------



## Skyckcty

A hotel undergoing major renovation with a pool, day and nightclub at the rooftop.


----------



## Skyckcty

*LoftWorks* in Spring Valley.


----------



## Skyckcty

I will definitely check out this bistro one of these days. I drove by it not long ago after picking up a few items at Target.


----------



## Cov Boy

Fantastic photos!

Love to visit one day.


----------



## Skyckcty

Thanks!

My friend and I were at Tivoli Village for a late lunch around 3 this afternoon. Photos around the village and the 2nd phase construction at Tivoli.


----------



## Skyckcty

Another Las Vegas Strip shopping experience in the works at Ballys. It will be in the front of the hotel so the water feature will be taken down and hopefully the mature trees will remain on the site.

*"Construction began this week on the Grand Bazaar Shops outside of Bally's Las Vegas Hotel and Casino. The 2-acre outdoor mall is expected to open next fall on the corner of Flamingo Road and Las Vegas Boulevard, in the heart of the Strip."*


*8NewsNow - Las Vegas...*


----------



## Skyckcty

Britney Spears arrival at Planet Hollywood, 12.3.13, courtesy of Richard Corey.


----------



## Skyckcty

Having a hot chocolate at Starbucks inside the Hilton on the Strip.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

A couple of days ago on a Wednesday night my friend and I went to the Bond @ the Cosmopolitan. Nice music and the DJ was friendly even acknowledging me when I took a photo of him. I captured him giving me the salute.:lol:


----------



## Skyckcty

The Bond at the Cosmopolitan was expanding its space, an area near the bar was blocked off but it was still a fun night.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

All around town, Pepper berries are showing off red berries coinciding with the holiday season.:cheers:Our lunch a few days ago at a cafe in Boca Park.


----------



## Skyckcty

The infamous Praying Mantis.:lol:





























Container Park @ Fremont East District


----------



## morenoque

Container Park looks great! 

And really it is nearest of Fremont Street Experience that I believed :cheers1:


----------



## Skyckcty

morenoque said:


> Container Park looks great!
> 
> And really it is nearest of Fremont Street Experience that I believed :cheers1:


 Yes, the Xcubes and the shipping containers at the Container Park were combined nicely. Overall a great place to hangout with lots of local establishments operating inside the Container Park.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Las Vegas Great Santa Run at Downtown Vegas held a couple of days ago.:cheers:


*Not only was it 1,000 more than last year’s entries, but it also beat last weekend’s 10,700-strong challenge from rival entrants in Liverpool, England. Our O.V. final number also convincingly beat similar events in Japan and Tasmania off the Australian coast.*


*Las Vegas Sun - Photos:...*


----------



## Skyckcty

The Praying Mantis by the entrance to the Container Park, smoked enough pot and people thought it was a great idea to have the Praying Mantis welcome people at a commercial center.:lol:


----------



## Skyckcty

Forum Shops @ Caesars


----------



## Skyckcty

The best time to see the Bellagio Conservatory is during the very early morning when there are few people around. The cabin is made entirely out of chocolate.


----------



## Skyckcty

Bellagio Conservatory Christmas Exhibit


----------



## Skyckcty

Merry Christmas to everyone!:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates and Merry Christmas to all :cheers:


----------



## morenoque

*Merry Christmas and Thanks for sharing!* :cheers1:









_Source._


----------



## Cov Boy

Very nice photos!

Las Vegas makes Christmas very beautiful with the décor & lights.


----------



## Skyckcty

Thanks!

Winter @ the Venetian and the Palazzo!


----------



## Skyckcty

Too many people around, I could not get a single decent photo of the Christmas tree in front of the Venetian.


----------



## Skyckcty

Britney's first in a series of concerts @ the Axis in Planet Hollywood.

*It was a non-stop hits bonanza at the opening night of Britney Spears' "Britney: Piece of Me" show in Las Vegas on Friday night (Dec. 27).

Spears' 24-song concert was the first of a planned 100 shows over the course of the next two years at the recently revamped AXIS theater at Planet Hollywood Resort and Casino. The 90-minute show boasts a "flying" Spears, a massive rotating tree, pyrotechnics, rain, fire and an army of limber dancers.*


*Billboard - Britney Spears...*


----------



## Skyckcty

Halo Bar across the Axis @ Planet Hollywood where Britney Spears will be performing for the next couple of years.


----------



## Skyckcty

*"Pop princess Britney Spears proved that she’s still reigning royalty in the music world when she kicked off her two-year “Britney: Piece of Me” residency Friday night in the new Axis Theater at Planet Hollywood."*



*Las Vegas Sun - Britney Spears...*


----------



## Skyckcty




----------



## Skyckcty

For Christmas lunch prior to visiting family for Christmas celebration, my friend and I dined @ LBS Burgers inside the Red Rock Resort.


----------



## Skyckcty

During the wee hours of the morning on the way home after visiting Bellagio.


----------



## Skyckcty

Vegas' New Year's Eve Events


http://www.vegas.com/newyears/

http://www.vegasnews.com/107927/rya...st-new-years-eve-party-at-she-by-mortons.html


----------



## Skyckcty

Some of the establishments @ the LinQ like the O'Sheas and Starbucks are now open, with more businesses opening soon.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Fantastic photography by Art Wolfe on display at Rotella Gallery inside the Palazzo.







Human Canvas - Art Wolfe


----------



## Skyckcty

My friend and I dined at Geisha Japanese restaurant a few days ago, I opted for the Cod and Clams with Tofu while my friend decided to have Tapas style meal of Chicken Yakitori, Stuffed Mushrooms and Coconut Shrimp. Love the Cod and the Mushrooms.


----------



## Skyckcty

Our meal at the popular Kabuki Town Square, I never get tired of the Ochazuke and the very tender melt in your mouth grilled Pork.


----------



## Skyckcty

*CES 2014* is just around the corner and the convention center is setting up for this annual mega event in town. I forgot my SD card so I only took a few photos but I will be back to take more photos later.


----------



## Skyckcty

The LinQ


----------



## Skyckcty

A beautiful Sunday, some photos while I fill up at a local Chevron station.


----------



## Skyckcty

Off the Strip on New Year's Eve 2014. Did not bother go to the Strip with over 300,000 revelers celebrating the new year. Nice view on the bridge anyway!


----------



## Skyckcty

The convention center is buzzing with activity doing last minute preparations for the annual International CES. Over 150,000 people from all over the world will be in Vegas for this event which officially opens tomorrow.


----------



## Skyckcty

New York-New York sign headed to the Neon Boneyard. Not really iconic and there are already recent additions to the facade which is going to be part of the NY NY and Monte Carlo promenade.



*Vegas Inc*


----------



## Skyckcty




----------



## Skyckcty

The Springs Preserve working on the site for UNLV's Desert Sol an entry to last year's US Department of Energy Solar Decathlon which garnered a 2nd place finish for its market appeal, blending urban modern and desert rustic.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Clark County commissioners have given permission for MGM to build its arena in between NY NY and Monte Carlo.:cheers: If all goes as planned, the arena will be up and done by mid 2016.



*8NewsNow -Commissioners...*


----------



## Skyckcty

My youngest nephew Logan, grating Gruyere cheese to garnish his meal of Beef, Potato and Kale soup.


----------



## Skyckcty

Southern Nevada Health District main office across the street from the Springs Preserve.


----------



## Skyckcty

On the way to the Yardhouse at Town Square. Town Square's Santa house burned down and same with the Christmas tree. It is still up perhaps waiting for the insurance company to allow Town Square to demolish the house and the tree.


----------



## christos-greece

Very good, very nice updates from Las Vegas


----------



## Skyckcty

Thanks!

Gino our family pet dog.


----------



## Skyckcty

The fire damaged Rockwell inspired Santa House and what's left of the Christmas tree at Town Square.


----------



## Skyckcty

The Container Park could have done better as far as this piece of public art. Shabby looking!


----------



## Skyckcty

Caesars' Grand Bazaar Las Vegas under construction on the frontage of Ballys Resort and Casino slated for Fall 2014 opening. Sadly all the mature trees and Palm trees are gone. Hope to see better landscaping incorporated with the bazaar when all of the construction is done.


----------



## Skyckcty

Caesars' boutique resort under-construction across the street from Ballys.


----------



## Skyckcty

World Market beer selection on sale.


----------



## Skyckcty

UNLV Campus


----------



## Skyckcty

UNLV Campus


----------



## Skyckcty

World's largest solar power plant in Ivanpah Valley in the Nevada/California border, a short drive from the Strip creating controversy. Where in the world will they get the water to run this massive solar plant?




http://www.foxnews.com/us/2014/02/15/world-largest-solar-plant-burning-up-birds-in-nevada-desert/


----------



## Skyckcty

Just random shots in Downtown Vegas and the Strip.


----------



## thomas_zul

Nice pics.

My dad comes there tomorrow. How warm is out there now?


----------



## Skyckcty

thomas_zul said:


> Nice pics.
> 
> My dad comes there tomorrow. How warm is out there now?


Daytime around low 70s Fahrenheit. Nice and comfortable!


----------



## thomas_zul

Thanks!

So it's basically around 20s in Celsius, right?


----------



## marc_za

Hey Skyckcty.

If you ever in Old Vegas or the outskirts of Vegas and you come across any Googie style architecture or signage please take some photographs. 
My favourite architectural style! 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1579865


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Las Vegas as usually


----------



## Skyckcty

Thanks! NY NY Promenade is really starting to look nice. Hershey store should be opening sometime this year, perhaps during the 1st half of the year.


----------



## Skyckcty

NY NY Promenade


----------



## Skyckcty

NYNY and the Strip


----------



## Skyckcty

marc_za said:


> Hey Skyckcty.
> 
> If you ever in Old Vegas or the outskirts of Vegas and you come across any Googie style architecture or signage please take some photographs.
> My favourite architectural style!
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1579865


Yes there are some in the Downtown Vegas area and even on the Strip near the "Welcome to Fabulous Las Vegas" sign. I'll take photos later.


----------



## Skyckcty

thomas_zul said:


> Thanks!
> 
> So it's basically around 20s in Celsius, right?


Within that range in Celsius!! :cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Artwork on the walls of an abandoned building in the Arts District.


----------



## Skyckcty

This is part of the promenade linking the Monte Carlo and NYNY properties by MGM Grand. The last 3 photos shown here will be the water fountain by the promenade at the Monte Carlo.


----------



## Skyckcty

Starbucks - Crystals City Center


----------



## Skyckcty

A Googie Mexican diner, all I can recall was this used to be a cafe. Not well maintained. There are still a few left Googie style restaurants and motels around Clark County. On the way home I saw a Scholtzky's restaurant with the structure in Googie architecture. 
Across the street from this Mexican diner is a charming apartment complex. It is not in a great neighborhood but I thought the apt complex was charming with a nice garden and water fountains. Just ignore the security bars, although the owner made it a point to make the security bars pleasant in the eyes.


----------



## Skyckcty

The beautiful Budweiser Clydesdales at Town Square this afternoon.:cheers:


----------



## Ders453




----------



## morenoque

the LinQ looks great! :cheers1:


----------



## triodegradable

:drool:


----------



## Skyckcty

Desert Sol - Springs Preserve


----------



## Skyckcty

Desert Sol - Springs Preserve


----------



## triodegradable

Awwwwww I am living in brazil and i can not complain , but i wanna live there guys ! So if someone knows about some job for an Architect I will be thanksful ! heheh


----------



## Skyckcty

triodegradable said:


> Awwwwww I am living in brazil and i can not complain , but i wanna live there guys ! So if someone knows about some job for an Architect I will be thanksful ! heheh


Goodluck, my nephew also graduated with a degree in Architecture. You are better off looking for work in bigger metropolitan areas in the US. Clark County, NV feels like a small town away from the Strip and work for Architecture graduates are very limited.


----------



## Skyckcty

Some photos taken today at the Gramercy in Spring Valley which has re-started construction at the site. I changed the settings on my camera and I prefer the photos shown here.


----------



## Skyckcty

Clark County Wetlands Park


----------



## Skyckcty

Clark County Wetlands Park


----------



## triodegradable

Skyckcty said:


> Goodluck, my nephew also graduated with a degree in Architecture. You are better off looking for work in bigger metropolitan areas in the US. Clark County, NV feels like a small town away from the Strip and work for Architecture graduates are very limited.


Yes true.

Nice pictures !


----------



## Skyckcty

A beautiful Crane resting by the reeds.


----------



## Skyckcty

Town Square Las Vegas


----------



## Skyckcty

Town Square Las Vegas


----------



## Skyckcty

Had lunch at Bonefish Grill last week, Blackened Tilapia and Mango Salsa Soft Tacos with Caesar Salad for myself while my friend ordered a very small serving of Crab cake, hehe!


----------



## Skyckcty

A nice neighborhood park adjacent to Wet N Wild in the town of Spring Valley.:cheers: Wet N Wild will be opening soon for the 2014 Season.


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Once again, very nice updates


----------



## Skyckcty

Over 200,000 fans were in town this past week for the NASCAR Kobalt 400 race which concluded this morning. I took some photos during the NASCAR Hauler parade on the Strip. I accidentally erased some of the photos but here are a few photos during the parade.


----------



## Skyckcty

Thanks, Christos!


This coming Wednesday will be another parade of cars, this time off road vehicles. The Mint 400 Off Road Race is back in town. 



*The Mint 400*


----------



## Skyckcty

Alexis Park and Hard Rock Hotel


----------



## Skyckcty

UNLV School of Dental Medicine Shadow Lane Campus in the Las Vegas Medical District. The newer building is a Mondrian inspired architecture while the older structure is of Brutalist style. Here are some photos of the newer building in the campus.


----------



## Skyckcty

The older building at the UNLV School of Dental Medicine in Brutalist style of architecture.


----------



## Skyckcty




----------



## Skyckcty

*The Mint 400* Off-Road Vehicles Parade on the Strip earlier this afternoon.


----------



## Skyckcty

*The Mint 400*


----------



## triodegradable

Miss vegas ! Nice pics !


----------



## Skyckcty

Thanks!













The LinQ


----------



## triodegradable

From my last visit to Vegas in august 2013
From The Encore Hotel


----------



## triodegradable

venecian hotel


----------



## Skyckcty

The Encore hotel should have a nice view looking West toward the Red Rock Canyon area.

The Mint 400 meet and greet at Fremont East District a couple of days ago.


----------



## Skyckcty




----------



## Skyckcty

*The Mint 400*


----------



## Skyckcty

Site of the 12AM Run store at the LinQ.


----------



## Skyckcty

On the last two photos below, the bright lights of the Las Vegas Strip is illuminating the sky as seen from Hoover Dam.


----------



## Skyckcty

A beautiful afternoon in the Springs Preserve with the park offering Blueberry and Lemon water to visitors.:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

As usually amazing, very nice updates from Las Vegas


----------



## triodegradable

Not Vegas but Luv it.

Hoover dam.


----------



## triodegradable

other from the Encore . LV.


----------



## Skyckcty

Googie inspired architecture of a motorcycle store on Boulder Highway.


----------



## Skyckcty

Ghirardelli at the LinQ.


----------



## Skyckcty

Jon Gray, Caesars' Vice President and the Mayor of the LinQ earlier this afternoon on site at the newest attraction on the Strip. Bold choice on his shoes, hehe!


----------



## Skyckcty

Brooklyn Bowl at the LinQ. A restaurant, bar, bowling alley and a concert hall all in one. This establishment is massive. My friend and I were having dinner and watching the concert at the same time. SSSsshhhh don't tell, the restaurant might block the view. Hehe! I ordered Chicken Muffuletta, love it, while my friend had Bacon burger.


----------



## Skyckcty

Photos of the LinQ pods taken from under the observation wheel.


----------



## Skyckcty

*Extreme Thing* is back in town once again and will be held at the Desert Breeze Park in Spring Valley next Saturday. Organizers are now setting up for next week's event.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Dropped by the Desert Breeze Community Center yesterday afternoon to check the date of the Spring Valley Town Advisory Board meeting. Some photos inside the community center. Desert Breeze Community Center is the largest of all the community centers in the town of Spring Valley, here are some photos of the facilities.


----------



## triodegradable

men your pictures are really good !


----------



## Skyckcty

Thank you!

Some photos of Sprinkles Cupcakes at the LinQ, one day prior to its grand opening. Sprinkles were giving away cupcakes the day I took these photos. They were still setting up and the following day, the desert restaurant added outdoor tables and chairs next to the fountain for the convenience of their customers.


----------



## Skyckcty

Land has been cleared and construction has begun on the *Grand Bazaar Shops* on the Strip.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Having a stroll at the park in my neighborhood a couple of days ago.


----------



## Skyckcty

Fremont East District in Downtown Vegas.


----------



## Skyckcty

This part of Fremont East District is not the most ideal place to reside but very convenient to Downtown Vegas.


----------



## Skyline_

Question: I am going to visit Las Vegas next March. How warm is it, this time of the year?
Question no. 2: Is Thomas & Mack Center in the centre of the city? Has anyone been there?


----------



## Skyckcty

^^^Who knows what the weather will be like next year but March usually is pleasant weather wise. Cooler in the early mornings and evenings while nice in the afternoon. Thomas and Mack is a stone throw away and within walking distance from the middle part of the Strip. 

The not so glitzy part of Downtown Vegas on the Fremont East District. Many of the lots here have been acquired by the Zappos/Downtown Project group which will be developed as part of the Fremont East District.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty




----------



## Skyckcty

More from Downtown Vegas.


----------



## Skyline_

So the downtown is a constant big party, right?


----------



## Skyckcty

Loft homes in Downtown Vegas.


----------



## Skyline_

It looks too quiet for downtown... It looks like a suburb.


----------



## Skyckcty

It's a residential area in Downtown Vegas, the commercial areas are full of people.

Teenagers playing Rugby at Charlie Frias Park in Spring Valley.


----------



## Skyckcty

Charlie Frias Park - Spring Valley


----------



## Skyckcty

Spring time flowers are now blooming at the Charlie Frias Park together with the sweet scented flowers of the Acacia trees.


----------



## Skyckcty

Having lunch on the balcony at the Yardhouse in the LinQ entertainment complex. Love the Pastrami sandwich!


----------



## christos-greece

Awesome, very nice updates from Vegas as usually :cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Thank you!

Went hiking today at Red Springs, beautiful day and the wildflowers are blooming all around.


----------



## Skyckcty

Cacti and wildflowers along the trail at Red Springs. I'll post more photos from my hike later on.


----------



## Skyckcty

I drove my nephew and his friend to Tropical Smoothie for some drinks yesterday afternoon.


----------



## Skyckcty

For lunch today, I had Tilapia with Tomato and Basil while my friend ordered Cajun Orange Roughy at Manhattan Fish Grill.:cheers:


----------



## triodegradable

what a beautiful pictures , I luv this thread


----------



## marc_za

Indeed! The first webpage I open up as I get to work at 06h30am:nuts:


----------



## Skyckcty

Thank you!

My favorite bakery in the town of Spring Valley.


----------



## Skyckcty

More from my hike at Red Springs yesterday afternoon.


----------



## Skyckcty

Beautiful greenery at the Red Springs area.:cheers:


----------



## jlaw

You're not Dino Kilates are you? I also see somewhat identical photos as yours in his IG acct. He also lives in Vegas.


----------



## Skyckcty

jlaw said:


> You're not Dino Kilates are you? I also see somewhat identical photos as yours in his IG acct. He also lives in Vegas.


No!


----------



## paul62

Good images.


----------



## triodegradable

nice pics


----------



## Skyckcty

Thank you! My friend and I went back to hike once again at Red Springs, this time we managed to go higher up at Red Springs. Some photos of homes in the community.


----------



## Skyckcty

There is water underground sustaining the trees and scrubs around the Red Springs area.


----------



## Skyckcty

Not the best place to be goofing around.


----------



## Skyckcty

Wildlife doing the wild thing at Red Springs.:lol:


----------



## Skyckcty

More from our hike the other day at Red Springs.


----------



## Skyckcty

Red Springs


----------



## Skyckcty

An exhibit at one of the galleries inside the Springs Preserve. Photos taken a few weeks ago, I believe the temporarty exhibit is still ongoing 'till May 2014.


----------



## Skyckcty

The LinQ


----------



## Skyckcty

The LinQ


----------



## Skyckcty

Dropped by the library a couple of days ago to pick up some tax forms to use so I can file my taxes for this year.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Great set from these guys, Willplay, last night at the Blvd Cocktail Company.


----------



## Skyckcty

*Willplay* once again, will be at the Blvd Cocktail Company tonite. Good to know they are moving into Clark County, NV according to one of the band members. My friend and I will definitely check them out playing again.


----------



## Skyckcty

If I am not mistaken, this guy works at the Brooklyn Bowl, probably taking a break.


----------



## UlubatliHamdi

i like the cupcake ATM :cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Hahaha thanks, actually I like the ice cream better than the cupcakes at Sprinkles.

The Premium Outlet Mall is nearly done with the South Parking Garage expansion so the focus of the construction is now on the additional shopping area across the street from the massive World Market Center. Here are some photos taken a few days ago from the North Parking Garage.


----------



## Skyckcty

While my friend was busy shopping, I was also busy taking photos inside the Calvin Klein store.:cheers: Asians and Europeans were shopping and buying loads of stuff at this outlet mall.


----------



## morenoque

^^ I never have known what is the World Market Center exactly. Is it a exhibition center of furniture? :?


----------



## Skyckcty

Yes it is a showroom, at 5 million sq ft in 3 buildings, one of the largest in the world. 

My dinner the other day at Yardhouse with a nice view of the observation wheel, I stuck with Pastrami Sandwich once again while friend ordered a Chicken sandwich.


----------



## Skyckcty

The LinQ is always packed with people, it is going to get even busier once the other restaurants and shops open.


----------



## christos-greece

Amazing, very nice updates from Vegas


----------



## triodegradable

men , excellent pictures from Vegas !


----------



## marc_za

^^ what they said :cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Thanks guys. Some photos on the Strip by the MGM taken a few nights ago.


----------



## Skyckcty

More photos on the Las Vegas Strip. This area of the Strip will get more neon/LED lighting courtesy of the flagship Hershey store opening soon by the NY NY promenade.


----------



## Skyckcty

The Cromwell's casino floor area is now open with the rest of the boutique resort opening soon.




*The Cromwell*


----------



## triodegradable

Nice hotel


----------



## Skyckcty

I will have to check it out on my days off. Photos from our local Star Nursery.


----------



## Skyckcty




----------



## Skyckcty

Z Gallerie and West Elm, both stores have similar items but the former has slightly higher quality merchandise. Z Gallerie is in transition right now at the Fashion Show Mall moving into a new location at the mall. West Elm is in a suburban location in Henderson.


----------



## Skyckcty

Old photos I took that I was not able to post here right away. These were taken inside Claim Jumper at Town Square many months ago.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Boca Park and Tivoli Village.


----------



## Skyckcty

Had Lobster Bisque and Caesar Salad while my friend had Chicken Pasta at Brio a few days ago.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Just random photos around Kabuki restaurant and H&M store.


----------



## Skyckcty

Vacant land owned by MGM and will be the site of 2015 Rock in Rio Festival. It will be the first time the festival will be held in the USA. This vacant undeveloped land goes further back near Circus Circus and is even larger than what is shown on the photo. 


*Rock in Rio USA Festival*


----------



## Skyckcty

Haters are going to hate but the "Entertainment Capital of the World" keeps getting better with its offering.


*USA Today*


*Las Vegas' music festival calendar is filling up quickly. Between Electric Daisy Carnival, Sensation and Life is Beautiful -- not to mention performances by world-renowned musicians and DJs the rest of the year -- the beat never stops. And May 2015 brings a new player to town: Rock in Rio, which is setting up a permanent home right on the Strip.*


----------



## christos-greece

As usually, very nice updates from Las Vegas


----------



## Skyckcty

Photos of a bike racks and bikes in the Arts District.


----------



## Skyckcty

A look at the rendering of Chef Giada's restaurant at the Cromwell. This restaurant will have a nice view of Bellagio, the Cosmopolitan, Caesars and Red Rock Canyon.



*Fox5 Vegas - Sneak Peek...*


----------



## Skyckcty

Thanks Christos!

Sprinkles Cupcakes is very popular at the LinQ. I prefer the ice cream over the cupcakes. My friend likes Ghirardelli. It is common to see people waiting in line at Sprinkles.


----------



## Skyckcty

Today, MGM unveiled "The Park", it will transform Rue De Monte Carlo into a shopping and dining promenade leading to their planned arena located between NYNY and Monte Carlo resorts. This is truly going to be an epic battle between Caesars' "The LinQ" and MGM's "The Park" , the winners are both locals and visitors to Clark County.



*KTNV - MGM...*


----------



## Skyckcty

Windy and dusty at the Wetlands Park and all around Clark County.


----------



## Skyckcty

Wetlands Park


----------



## Skyckcty

There are many ponds scattered throughout the Wetlands park like this one shown on the photos.


----------



## Skyckcty

Grand opening of the Style Lounge with Jon Gray, Caesars' Vice President.


----------



## Skyckcty

Nice car parked at the LinQ the other day.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

The LinQ LED tower.


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great, very nice new photos once again :cheers:


----------



## morenoque

^^ Nice pictures! 

Where were you when you did these photos? Is there any cafe with views to LINQ?


----------



## Skyckcty

Thanks! The photos were taken around Caesars' fountain area. There are outdoor restaurants/bars like Chayo, Tilted Kilt, Flour & Barley, Brooklyn Bowl, FAME, O'sheas, Sprinkles, Yardhouse and Blvd Cocktail with views of the LinQ High Roller.:cheers:From the Strip there is a partial view from Caesars and Bellagio.


----------



## Skyckcty

More photos at the Wetlands Park taken a little over a week ago on a breezy and dusty day.


----------



## Skyckcty

The 2014 AFAN Aids Walk was pretty much over when I got to the UNLV campus earlier this afternoon but I still managed to take some photos. As always, Jaymes doing a fine job hosting it.


----------



## Skyckcty

Food trucks were all ready to leave when I got to the UNLV campus earlier this afternoon, oh well!!


----------



## Skyckcty

I think I missed posting these photos taken early Spring near Red Rock Canyon. Visitors heading back to their hotel coming from a visit to Red Rock Canyon National Conservation Area.


----------



## Skyckcty

Checking out the developments at the *Grand Bazaar Shops - Las Vegas* earlier this afternoon after lunch at the LinQ.


----------



## Skyckcty

Photos of the Cromwell and Ballys marquee taken earlier this afternoon.


----------



## Skyckcty

*Las Vegas Review Journal - Inside Gaming...*

Genting executives are in town to face the Nevada State Gaming regulators for their planned Resorts World Las Vegas.

*..."The corporation and several of its entities seek a finding of suitability from Nevada casino authorities. Genting wants to build the $4 billion Resorts World Las Vegas on the largely vacant 87-acre parcel and will proceed after it receives approval.

State gaming agents spent much of the past year investigating the multifaceted corporation, traveling to Malaysia, Singapore, London and New York. It might be the agency’s most expensive and largest probe ever.

....In a 2013 interview with Malaysian media, company officials stressed they wouldn’t move forward without completing the Nevada regulatory investigation, calling the process “one of the strictest you can get.”

Despite the conservative approach, Genting officials expressed confidence they would get a license and “commence the construction.”
*


----------



## ericts

It looks like Bally's is a royal pain to get to from the Strip.


----------



## Skyckcty

At the moment yes, people traverse a very narrow pedestrian curb but visitors could enter Ballys from inside Paris.


----------



## Skyckcty

Having lunch under the massive observation wheel at the LinQ. My lunch today at Yardhouse is their take on White Castle burgers, while my friend opted for a Chicken dish.


----------



## Skyckcty




----------



## triodegradable

Awwwwwwwwww miss Las Vegas , I will be back soon ! when this crazynees job here in brazil , let me go hahah !


----------



## Skyckcty

There will be something different for you if and when you come back. It is part of the allure when visiting Vegas, there always is something new to see. Even with a low pressure area above Clark County, we still have beautiful blue skies. :cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

The community magazine in my neighborhood in Spring Valley 89117.


----------



## triodegradable

Excelentes fotos .


----------



## InsaatHolding

Vegas Baby !!!!

:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Planted this Pink Poppy a few years ago and it is doing well. These were the initial Spring flowers for this year. These were taken a couple of weeks ago. Right now the plant is still blooming but not as plentiful as shown here.


----------



## Skyckcty

At the local Lowe's in Spring Valley.


----------



## Skyckcty

LEGO store at the Fashion Show Mall.


----------



## Skyckcty

Blackstone Group acquired the Cosmopolitan for $1.73 Billion, perhaps the investment group consider the price a bargain knowing the Cosmopolitan cost nearly 
$4 Billion to finish construction of the resort complex. Locally, Blackstone Group also has investments with Caesars aside from owning the Hughes Center. We'll have to wait and see if Caesars will actually manage the Cosmopolitan. 


*LV Review Journal*


----------



## morenoque

Skyckcty said:


> Alpha Chippendale Jaymes relegated toward the back of the bus.



Ha,ha... relegated and trimmed. That type of bus is used for transporting people or it is only a huge movil banner.

I just realized .. is it a regular Deuce bus? People will not see anything from inside.


----------



## Skyckcty

It is a public bus having a stop at Wynn. It is a mobile billboard, commonly seen on busses on the Strip. Jaymes normally like the photos I tweet but this one he ignored.


----------



## Skyckcty

Resorts World mural on the locations of their properties. I was not able to take photos of all the locations earlier today. The murals were posted on the white perimeter walls in front of their Las Vegas property.


----------



## Skyckcty

Dropped by Downtown Vegas to check on the car show today. As I was about to leave Fremont East District, on the way to my car, I spotted the SWAT team vehicle driving by, I took photos of it while it was stopped at the light.

On the way home while still in the vicinity of Downtown Vegas, I dropped by a store to get a drink, saw the SWAT vehicle and spoke to the officer briefly. We spoke about the car show, the officer ask me If I want the door closed on his vehicle so I could take a photo of the back but I said, there is no need for it. Nice guy! There is also a parade Downtown but I did not bother wait. I believe the SWAT vehicle will be part of the parade.


----------



## Skyckcty

Across the Venetian, Treasure Island's dining and shopping center is coming along nicely.


----------



## vicius

I find it incredible that you can build a city some so in the middle of a desert...learn lima!


----------



## BBMW

Not hard. Take empty desert, pipe in water and electricity, and watch it grow.



vicius said:


> I find it incredible that you can build a city some so in the middle of a desert...learn lima!


----------



## Skyckcty

vicius said:


> I find it incredible that you can build a city some so in the middle of a desert...learn lima!


Not any different compared to other cities, desert or otherwise, you have to build the infrastructure.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Car show yesterday in Downtown Vegas featuring vehicles that have been used in films and tv.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty




----------



## Skyckcty

More vehicles from yesterday's car show in Downtown Vegas.


----------



## Skyckcty

Downtown Vegas' car show.


----------



## Skyckcty




----------



## Skyckcty

Decent turn out of vehicles that were on display considering there was another car show on the other side of town at Silverton Resort on the same day.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Floyd Lamb State Park at Tule Springs is a popular area for fishing in the NW side of town. There are 4 spring fed ponds around the park, nice oasis in the desert.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

My friend waiting while I take photos around the park.


----------



## Skyckcty

--


----------



## Skyckcty

Lost an SD card with nearly 300 photos while hiking at Lee Canyon in the Humbolt-Toiyabe National Forests.hno: Oh well, here is a photo of the Palms Resort with Red Rock Canyon in the background and a photo of a Honda motorcycle being transported.


----------



## Skyckcty

It was around 105 degrees Fahrenheit in the valley a couple of days ago and only 73 degrees up in the Spring Mountains recreation area. There are still patches of snow on the higher elevation of the canyon. Beautiful day hiking. Unfortunately I lost many of my photos I took when I lost one of the SD cards I was using. Here are some of the photos taken the other day up in the mountains.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

There were a few herds of Mustangs we encountered while hiking in the mountains a couple of days ago.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Kitson at the LinQ.


----------



## Skyckcty

Nike's flagship store at the Forum Shops @ Caesars


----------



## Skyckcty

Caesars' Fountains


----------



## Skyckcty

Our lunch today at California Pizza Kitchen, Chicken Caesar sandwich for me while my friend ordered the Turkey sandwich.


----------



## Skyckcty

A water line broke last Saturday at the LinQ and Caesars' maintenance crew are working as fast as they can can to lay down the pavers.


----------



## Skyckcty

2014 Electric Daisy Carnival Las Vegas - DJs



*Insomniac*


----------



## Skyckcty

*A*ria, *B*ellagio and *C*osmopolitan's LED screens.


----------



## morenoque

Great shots! :cheers1:

A pity the Harmon...


----------



## marc_za

How's the World Cup Soccer atmosphere in Vegas? Any cool pubs showing the games? USA beat Ghana in their first game. Portugal next on Monday. Will be rooting for USA in that game :cheers:

But overall I'm for The Netherlands!


----------



## Skyckcty

Thanks!

Local pubs show the soccer match, I was at Yardhouse watching part of the match while dining including the accidental kick to the face of US soccer team captain Dempsey. Glad US team won the match.

Regarding the Harmon, glass cladding is now being removed on the building. Construction crews work fast in Vegas. It won't be long and this building will be gone. The view toward Aria from the Strip once the Harmon gets deconstructed will be nice.
I can see this prime location being turned into another promenade with restaurants/shops.


----------



## Skyckcty

The pirate show at Treasure Island has been discontinued but it looks like it will be replaced by a fountain show as soon as Treasure Island is finish building the shopping mall.


----------



## christos-greece

Once again, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Thanks!

Z Gallerie new location at the Fashion Show Mall.


----------



## Skyckcty

--


*Las Vegas Sun - Electric Daisy Carnival...*.......back in town.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Victoria's Secret opening up at Town Square soon and the latest Corvette on the Strip.


----------



## Skyckcty

Photos around City Center a couple of days ago, excuse the date tag.


----------



## marc_za

What would you say are the nicer suburbs to live in Vegas? I'm thinking clean, friendly atmosphere, proximity to conveniences and parks, schools etc. 

A typically family suburb with medium and above sized houses/ apartments.

Excluding the affluent gated communities........


----------



## Skyckcty

marc_za said:


> What would you say are the nicer suburbs to live in Vegas? I'm thinking clean, friendly atmosphere, proximity to conveniences and parks, schools etc.
> 
> A typically family suburb with medium and above sized houses/ apartments.
> 
> Excluding the affluent gated communities........


Plenty around Clark County in all directions really, new, newer, still on the planning stage....apt/condo/townhome/sfr........ and at different price points, many are overpriced really having to consider the low wages in Clark County. Many buyers are from out of state and from overseas. As far as monthly rent, they are low, many rentals in town.


----------



## Skyckcty

Nice effort on the US team against Belgium and a great learning experience for our team.

Bravo USA and goodluck next time around!!:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

We are having a heatwave in Clark County, today it was around 118 degrees Fahrenheit. Too bad, the tree should have been on the left hand side of my car.:lol:


----------



## marc_za

Skyckcty said:


> Nice effort on the US team against Belgium and a great learning experience for our team.
> 
> Bravo USA and goodluck next time around!!:cheers:


Yeah nice tournament for USA. Not too shabby enforcing extra time against a very good team in the round of 16!


----------



## Skyckcty

The Quad will now be transformed into the LinQ Hotel and Casino. The Quad is in the midst of a hotel renovation. 



*Las Vegas Sun - Caesars...*


----------



## Skyckcty

marc_za said:


> Yeah nice tournament for USA. Not too shabby enforcing extra time against a very good team in the round of 16!


 
US team will be back better, stronger physically and mentally.


----------



## Skyckcty

The under-construction Kindred Transitional Care and Rehabilitation Hospital adjacent to Spring Valley Medical Center.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

In the vicinity of the Spring Valley Medical Center are residential areas with large custom-built homes. Here are couple of homes a stone throw away from the hospital.


----------



## Skyckcty

More custom-built homes in Spring Valley.


----------



## Skyckcty

Our meal @Yardhouse in the LinQ.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

My favorite ice-cream shop @ the LinQ, Sprinkles.


----------



## BBMW

Is this a Blue Heron development?



Skyckcty said:


> In the vicinity of the Spring Valley Medical Center are residential areas with large custom-built homes. Here are couple of homes a stone throw away from the hospital.


----------



## morenoque

*Virtual tour to The Linq with Google Street View: http://goo.gl/maps/xr6KY*








_(image date: june 2014)_


*And inside the High Roller also, lets go: http://goo.gl/maps/Kqf2N*


----------



## Skyckcty

BBMW said:


> Is this a Blue Heron development?


No but similar in style as the Blue Heron homes around Clark County like the 22 Parkside in Spring Valley.


----------



## Skyckcty

Las Vegas Country Club in the town of Paradise.


----------



## Skyckcty

morenoque said:


> *Virtual tour to The Linq with Google Street View: http://goo.gl/maps/xr6KY*
> 
> 
> 
> *And inside the High Roller also, lets go: http://goo.gl/maps/Kqf2N*


 Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Skyckcty

More homes in Spring Valley.


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Indeed very nice new photos from Las Vegas


----------



## Skyckcty

Thanks!

A special events center building in Downtown Vegas, updated with a fresh coat of paint.


----------



## Skyckcty

Having lunch a couple of days ago at the Container Park. Love the Grilled Cheese sandwich @ Bin 702 .


----------



## Skyckcty

A hot Summer day with the misters going full blast around the Container Park.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

My nephew and I had lunch at Kabuki in Town Square, his usual meal of California Roll while I ordered Salmon Sushi and Ochazuke (Salmon Rice Soup).


----------



## Skyckcty

The Harmon Hotel deconstruction as seen from the Strip.


----------



## Skyckcty

Plumbago and Texas Ranger blooming nicely in my oasis in the Mojave Desert.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

BBQ Grill for sale at the local Home Depot in Spring Valley.


----------



## Skyckcty

Random photos on the way to Downtown Vegas.


----------



## Skyckcty

The under-construction Downtown Venue, can you say GENERIC!


----------



## Skyckcty

Sahara West Library and Fine Arts Museum


----------



## triodegradable

Nice !


----------



## Skyckcty

Thanks!










Fremont East District


----------



## paul62

^^Love the street art.


----------



## Skyckcty

Thanks, some of the street art are interesting in Downtown Vegas.
A commercial development going up across SLS, this one also with a massive LED screen similar to the Harmon Corner which is further South on Las Vegas boulevard.


----------



## Skyckcty

Old photos I missed posting. Clark County has an abundance of Jack Rabbits, they can be seen around town especially near a golf course.


----------



## triodegradable

excellent pictures man !


----------



## Skyckcty

Thanks!

Update on the Gramercy, nice looking development which will probably have its first set of residents/commercial tenants early next year or maybe even later part of this year. :cheers: I was informed by one of the site managers, the building with the blue glass cladding won't be ready until sometime next year.


----------



## Skyckcty

Spectrum apt homes across the street from the Gramercy.


----------



## triodegradable

as always , excellent pictures


----------



## Skyckcty

Thanks once again! Love Dunkin' Donuts!!:cheers:


----------



## High Five

Thanks for always posting pics. Keep it Up!


----------



## Skyckcty

No problem! 

Meal at our 2nd favorite Japanese restaurant, RA!:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Went to Home Depot to pick up an outdoor lamp the other day.


----------



## BBMW

This looks very familiar, and I'm 2000 miles away. Home Despot is the same everywhere.



Skyckcty said:


> Went to Home Depot to pick up an outdoor lamp the other day.


----------



## Skyckcty

Random photos today while filling up at a Chevron station. Element by Westin and Las Vegas Cyclery.


----------



## Skyckcty

Z Gallerie


----------



## Skyckcty

Walmart Neighborhood Market, typically smaller than a Walmart Supercenter. This store is near my family's home in the Northwest side of town.


----------



## Skyckcty

Photos taken earlier today at the LinQ.


----------



## Skyckcty

Yardhouse @ the LinQ.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty




----------



## christos-greece

Amazing, very nice updates from Vegas; well done


----------



## Skyckcty

Thanks!

This particular bank sticks out like a sore thumb with its bright yellow paint.


----------



## Skyckcty

Some photos taken today of a Townhouse community in Spring Valley.


----------



## Skyckcty

Brand new strip mall in the community of Peccole Ranch in Las Vegas. Sprouts Farmers Market was the first tenant to open. The strip mall has a nice mix of tenants; Steinmart, TJ Max, Homegoods...


----------



## Skyckcty

Photos taken at Red Springs after a rainshower this afternoon.


----------



## Skyckcty




----------



## Skyckcty

Mother Nature giving us much needed rain in Clark County.


----------



## Skyckcty

A nice break from the Summer heat.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty




----------



## Skyckcty

I like the glass table but I don't want to pay nearly $400.00 for it.hno: You can adjust the height of it by cranking it up.


----------



## triodegradable

excellent


----------



## Skyckcty

Missed posting these the other day, lunch at our favorite spot at the LinQ. I love the Four Cheese Pizza better than the BBQ Pizza.


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Las Vegas :cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Thanks. Some photos taken at UNLV campus, off season.


----------



## Skyckcty

More photos taken yesterday afternoon at UNLV campus.


----------



## Skyckcty

A small community garden in a housing development in Spring Valley.


----------



## Skyckcty

A small brand new community in Spring Valley.


----------



## Skyckcty

Same development in Spring Valley, some of the homes here have large front and back balcony.


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Beautiful, very nice suburbian houses


----------



## Skyckcty

Yes, nice and expensive, from almost $300,000 to the low $500,000.

Walgreens commercial center update across SLS. This particular development is going up fast, these photos were taken a few weeks ago. The commercial center and large LED screen will definitely bring back this corner back to life.


----------



## Skyckcty

Just a couple of random shots while waiting at an intersection heading home.


----------



## Skyckcty

Circus Circus RV Park


----------



## Skyckcty

Rumor Boutique Resort located across from the Hard Rock Hotel on Harmon.


----------



## Skyckcty

Gramercy in Spring Valley


----------



## Skyckcty

More photos taken today at the Gramercy in Spring Valley. It looks like the street will be extended to connect to the other side on Oquendo Rd disecting the 2 large vacant lots that will eventually be zoned for development.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Commercial and residential at the Gramercy in Spring Valley.:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Once again lovely and very nice new photos


----------



## Skyckcty

Thanks!
Take note the building is shading the parking lot from the afternoon sun. The above ground parking lot is on the Eastern section of the development. Some of the units facing this side will have a beautiful view of the Strip. Gated underground parking will also be available but I have a feeling there will be a fee to use the underground parking.


----------



## Skyckcty

SLS Las Vegas opened at midnight, the 23rd of August 2014.:cheers:



*Las Vegas Sun - SLS Las Vegas...*


----------



## Skyckcty

Mandalay Bay's Shark Reef Aquarium eye catching advertising campaign near the Strip. Martin Harris Construction also posted a sign at the Rock and Rio site in Las Vegas. It will be the contractor for the Rock and Rio development across SLS Las Vegas.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

A new medical facility opening in Spring Valley soon, Fundamental Post Acute Hospital.


----------



## Skyckcty

More homes in the same affluent neighborhood in Spring Valley. Homes here are nice and large but not pretentious.


----------



## Skyckcty

The Gramercy in Spring Valley welcoming its first office tenant in the mix-use development.



*KTNV _ The Gramercy...*


----------



## Skyckcty

More homes in Spring Valley.


----------



## Skyckcty

It was raining yesterday afternoon, some photos around town.


----------



## Skyckcty

Photos at the Gramercy yesterday after the rain.


----------



## Skyckcty

The Gramercy


----------



## Skyckcty

Clif Bar Cross Vegas is back in town and the course is being set-up at Desert Breeze Park today in Spring Valley.


----------



## Skyckcty

Clif Bar 2014 Cross Vegas will be held tomorrow at Desert Breeze Park.


----------



## Skyckcty

One day before the race, competitors were out today practicing the course on a beautiful Tuesday afternoon. I love Desert Breeze Park, a well kept park in my neighborhood.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Last batch of photos taken Tuesday afternoon at Desert Breeze Park.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Gov.Sandoval declaring a state of emergency for Clark County and the Moapa Band of Paiutes Reservation with rain and flash flood destroying a portion of Interstate 15 North of Las Vegas.


*Las Vegas Sun - Sandoval...*


----------



## Skyckcty

This 5-sided LED block above the center bar at SLS offer great visuals not only for those at the bar but for visitors to the resort.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

SLS Resort


----------



## Skyckcty

Murals at the LinQ!


----------



## Skyckcty

Dined at MADE LV the other day in Tivoli Village. Friend ordered Burger and Fries plus Chips and Dip while I opted for Nachos with Cheese, Beans, Scallions, Ham Hocks and Sourcream. Delicious.:cheers: Love the Magnolia trees in the patio!


----------



## Skyckcty

Men's restroom at MADE LV.


----------



## Skyckcty

Photos at the Polaroid Museum at the Polaroid Fotobar. Some of the photos did not upload correctly, I'll post more later on.


----------



## Skyckcty

Baptist Church Life Community Center in Spring Valley.


----------



## ericts

Any Gene Simmons' photos at the Polaroid museum? /kidding :lol:


----------



## Skyckcty

ericts said:


> Any Gene Simmons' photos at the Polaroid museum? /kidding :lol:


I was interested in the cameras not the photos, nice collection of cameras.:cheers: You should check it out if you're in town, it's free.


----------



## Skyckcty

Polaroid cameras on display at the Polaroid Museum.


----------



## Skyckcty

More photos from the Polaroid Fotobar and Museum.


----------



## Skyckcty

Starting this Wednesday the 17th 2014, Bellagio will include DJ Tiesto's music as part of the Bellagio fountain show.:cheers:



*Las Vegas Sun - Tiesto...*


----------



## Skyckcty

From this rendering it looks like the large screens in front of the Fashion Show Mall could be taken down, I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## Skyckcty

Photos around UNLV.


----------



## Skyckcty

Denny's in Downtown Vegas for a very early breakfast.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Beautiful fountain show at the Bellagio featuring the awesome music by Tiesto.




Taylor R

Tiesto at the Fountains of Bellagio!:cheers:




Vegas Chatter


----------



## Skyckcty

Aria's simple but beautiful Fall Season display.


----------



## Skyckcty

IHeart Music Festival is back in town this weekend.


*IHeart Radio Music Festival Las Vegas 2014*


*IHeart Village*


----------



## Skyckcty

Aria Resort @ City Center


----------



## Skyckcty

Aria and Vdara @ City Center


----------



## ericts

Aria and City Center have some of the most awe inspiring interiors I have ever seen. Great shots as usual.


----------



## Skyckcty

Crystals @ City Center


----------



## Skyckcty

A large art installation inside one of the Veer Towers at City Center.


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Amazing, very nice updates from Vegas


----------



## Skyckcty

Thanks!

Land has been cleared and prepping for construction at the site for *2015 Rock In Rio USA - Las Vegas*:cheers: I'm not sure if its official yet but rumor has it that MGM Grand will tear down the Circus Circus RV Park creating one massive lot for this special events venue.
Martin-Harris Construction will be the contractor and KGA Architecture will also be involved on this development.


----------



## Skyckcty

Walgreens will be installing one massive LED screen on this corner development.


----------



## Skyckcty

Missed this year's 2014 Las Vegas Pride and Parade, a recap of the events.



*Vegas Chatter*


----------



## ericts

Skyckcty said:


> Walgreens will be installing one massive LED screen on this corner development.
> http://s1379.photobucket.com/user/skyscphoto/media/ClarkCountyNV/100_4302_zps88cafb4a.jpg.html



LED is the new neon in Las Vegas? Not complaining, I like that huge, ultra sharp LED wall that is on the corner above the Planet Hollywood. More of these would increase the 'Time's Square' vibe.


----------



## Skyckcty

ericts said:


> LED is the new neon in Las Vegas? Not complaining, I like that huge, ultra sharp LED wall that is on the corner above the Planet Hollywood. More of these would increase the 'Time's Square' vibe.


Actually Time Square is a small area compared to the Strip and has more billboards than LED screens. Nothing wrong with it but I like the continous flow of LED screens from one end of the Strip to the other.

I read an article a few years back and in it says Times Square was copying Vegas Neons/lights and abundance of LED screens. I remember during my first visit to Time Square, it was mostly large billboards with the exception of the One Times Square building and its screens.


----------



## Skyckcty

Not to be confused, the subject of the Wicked Plants exhibit are actually shown on the macabre paintings.


----------



## Skyckcty

Jean Philippe Patisserie - Aria


----------



## Skyckcty

Love the upside down tree which is part of the Fall Display at Aria!


----------



## Skyckcty

MGM Resorts Festival Grounds has installed a temporary signage at the site of 2015 Rock in Rio - Las Vegas USA to advertise the festival which will be held sometime in May of next year. Another similar sign is also at the grounds of McCarran International Airport. Las Vegas KOA RV park is now closed and has relocated to Sams Town. The vacated land will also be part of the City of Rock. Not official yet but Las Vegas KOA RV park will return but at a smaller space near Circus Circus.:cheers:

MGM's property covers a large area right across from SLS, MGM Resorts Festival Grounds will definitely bring back to life this corner on the Northern part of the Strip.


----------



## triodegradable

nice pics


----------



## Skyckcty

The newest shopping center in Las Vegas.


----------



## Skyckcty




----------



## Skyckcty




----------



## Skyckcty

Grand Bazaar Shops Las Vegas installing the honeycomb cladding on the building and rooftop. Opening around December, the Grand Bazaar will add more shopping/dining/entertainment options on the Strip. Construction crew at the Grand Bazaar working night and day to meet the holiday shopping season this year. :cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Harley Davidson dealership on the Strip


----------



## Skyckcty

For those fighting for marriage equality, congratulations!


----------



## Skyckcty

MGM Resorts Festival Grounds construction site as seen from the SLS garage.


----------



## Skyckcty

Pool area at SLS was packed earlier this afternoon.


----------



## Skyckcty

SLS Las Vegas


----------



## Skyckcty

SLS Las Vegas


----------



## Skyckcty

Stratosphere Tower as seen from the SLS garage.


----------



## Skyckcty

Went for a walk this afternoon at a neighborhood park in Spring Valley.


----------



## Skyckcty

Homes in the vicinity of Davis Park in Spring Valley.


----------



## Skyckcty

A&F Models


----------



## christos-greece

As usually great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## triodegradable

nice


----------



## Skyckcty

Thanks!!

Treasure Island and the Fashion Show Mall. The Playboy Club if I am not mistaken will take over the space meant for a CVS store at Treasure Island's commercial space in the corner of the property.


----------



## Skyckcty

Clark County Fire Station #34 in the town of Spring Valley.


----------



## Skyckcty

Calvary Christian School


----------



## Skyckcty

Picked up my nephew at the school bus stop yesterday afternoon.


----------



## Skyckcty

Have not posted and food photos lately so here is our lunch earlier today, Chicken Tandoori with thinly sliced Apples and Tomato Soup for myself while my friend ordered Burger and fries.


----------



## Skyckcty

Pueblo style homes in the vicinity of Davis Park in Spring Valley.


----------



## Skyckcty

Fall flowers blooming in the side yard at home. All throughout Summer time and until now, the Plumbagos on the yard were blooming Violet flowers.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Macy's


----------



## Skyckcty

Our usual meal at Kabuki, my friend and I both love the boneless Sesame Chicken.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Some photos at Town Square today after our meal. On the secondary park at Town Square were homes for pets which will be auctioned off for charity.


----------



## Skyckcty

More pet homes that will be auctioned off at Town Square.


----------



## Skyckcty

More homes in the older section of Spring Valley and a short 10 minute drive from the Strip.


----------



## Skyckcty

Beautiful Butterfly sculptures on exhibit at the Springs Preserve.


----------



## Skyckcty

Love eating crepes for breakfast, lunch or dinner.
First photo with an egg and Bechamel sauce is from The Crepe at Tivoli Village while the other two are from Mimi's Cafe.:cheers:


----------



## marc_za

Just wondering if you have been to Gordon Ramsay BurGR at Planet Hollywood to try out the burger?

Looks delish!


----------



## Skyckcty

NO but I have seen his restaurants and they are packed, one inside the Planet Hollywood and the one at Caesars. I know he has other restaurants in town, the chef is popular.
I very seldom go to celebrity chef restaurants they are pricier than your middle class restaurants in suburbia. 

Photos taken in front of the Apple store inside the Fashion Show Mall.


----------



## Skyckcty

I normally do not patronize this brand to fill up my car but I was running really low on gas, besides that, this station charge extra for paying with a debit card. My loyalty is still with Chevron with Techron.


----------



## Skyckcty

Dragon statues at the entrance to Aria Resort and Casino.


----------



## Skyckcty

MGM Resorts Festival Grounds construction update with the temporary structures for the Rock in Rio Las Vegas being assembled at the site.


----------



## Skyckcty

The former RV park which will be part of the MGM Resorts Festival Grounds.


----------



## Skyckcty

More photos taken this afternoon at the site of MGM Resorts Festival Grounds.


----------



## Skyckcty

On some of the trees at Davis Park there is a memorial dedicated to someone's love one that passed away.


----------



## morenoque

Great updates about constructions! Thanks for sharing *Skyckcty*! :cheers1:


----------



## Skyckcty

Thanks!

During the month of October on weekends, families visit the Springs Preserve for their traditional Halloween events. 
Everyone in the park is asked to leave before 5PM, families then start the Trick or Treat inside the Springs Preserve.


----------



## Skyckcty

At a little past 5, families enter the grounds of the Springs Preserve for its Halloween festivities.


----------



## Skyckcty

View from the Divine Cafe at the Springs Preserve.:cheers:


----------



## gotin

It looks so calm compared to The Strip.


----------



## Skyckcty

gotin said:


> It looks so calm compared to The Strip.


Yes a beautiful calm oasis away from the Strip.


Wilbur and Theresa Faiss Park in Spring Valley this afternoon, sunshine was not intense today, Summer is definitely over. Excuse the date tag on some of the photos.


----------



## Skyckcty

Wet N Wild is now closed for the season but there are maintenance workers in the park checking the facilities. According to one of the workers I talked to this afternoon, the second phase of Wet N Wild is now being planned and will be toward the back of the water park near the mountains. Construction will be sometime in 2015, whether pre or post season next year I'm not certain.


----------



## Skyckcty

A housing development going up adjacent to Wet N Wild.


----------



## Skyckcty

Small and perhaps gas efficient cars parked at the Springs Preserve the other day.


----------



## Skyckcty

Having a 4 Cheese and Sausage/Peppers pizza at 800 Degrees in the Monte Carlo. At the promenade was a band playing the night of our dinner.


----------



## Skyckcty

Rock in Rio Las Vegas advertising more than 100 acts will be on the festival next year.


----------



## Skyckcty

Meal at Town Square today.


----------



## Skyckcty

Silent Disco and Food Trucks at Wednesdays Downtown!:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Downtown Vegas last night!


----------



## Skyckcty

My friend loves Nothing Bundt Cakes.


----------



## Skyckcty

Dropped by the clinic a few days ago to schedule an appointment to see a doctor for a check up. Clinic is a stone throw away from home.


----------



## Skyckcty

Tonite is the annual Cox Treat Streets at Tivoli Village, dropped by earlier while the area was still being set up for the festivities. There is also a car show together with the Halloween festivities.


----------



## ferdinand mex

Nice thread!


----------



## Skyckcty

Las Vegas Convention Center was buzzing with activity today as SEMA was setting up for their annual trade show which will officially start tomorrow. SEMA will utilize both the indoor and outdoor facilities of the convention center for their annual gathering.


----------



## Skyckcty

Thanks Ferdinand! More photos from the convention center today. This is the place to be for the automotive enthusiasts, the latest of everything for automotive will be shown on this trade show.


----------



## Skyckcty




----------



## Skyckcty

Future dates for SEMA are already posted on their website so for those wishing to attend this awesome event check it out.


----------



## Skyckcty

One thing I noticed on some of the vehicles is the matte coarse paint finish which I really like, the red Jeep is an example. It looks like it is the latest trend for off-road vehicles, I have seen it on the other vehicles as well.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

As advertised, the world's only battery powered Bigfoot Monster truck on exhibit at the convention center.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

More photos from SEMA 2014 at the Las Vegas Convention Center.


----------



## Skyckcty




----------



## Skyckcty




----------



## Skyckcty




----------



## Skyckcty

There were so many vehicles being set up at the outdoor facility of the convention center 1 day prior to its official trade show.


----------



## diddyD

Nice cars.


----------



## Skyckcty

diddyD said:


> Nice cars.


Im not sure if you noticed it but some of the cars have matte paint finish on it, looks good, different.:cheers:


----------



## firoz bharmal

This thread is "Fast and Furious 7".....I love all above cars....!


----------



## Skyckcty

Thanks, still have more photos to post.


----------



## Skyckcty




----------



## Skyckcty




----------



## diddyD

I never noticed the matte finish. Yes - a very nice look.


----------



## Skyckcty

diddyD said:


> I never noticed the matte finish. Yes - a very nice look.


Different than the high glossy finish we are used to seeing on new vehicles.


----------



## Skyckcty

A beautiful Saturday and a great show by the US Air Force Thunderbirds, thank you!!!:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

More photos from the recently concluded Aviation Nation at Nellis Air Force Base.


----------



## Skyckcty

More photos from SEMA prior to its official opening of the trade show this year.


----------



## diddyD

Those air show pics are awesome.


----------



## Skyckcty

Nice looking motorcycles on the trade show a few days ago.


----------



## firoz bharmal

Off the Vegas strip thread " Rocks"...!...keep posting...!


----------



## Skyckcty

Thanks guys! Got more photos on SEMA and Aviation Nation that I will post later.


----------



## Skyckcty

SEMA Ignited at the LinQ parking lot.


----------



## Skyckcty

On the first photo, the body of the car was printed by an industrial printer during the recently concluded SEMA convention.























*USA Today - SEMA*http://www.usatoday.com/picture-gal.../sema-is-auto-customize-auto-heaven/18534251/


----------



## Skyckcty




----------



## Skyckcty




----------



## Skyckcty

2014 Aviation Nation - Nellis Air Force Base :cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

A cute NAVY chopper.


----------



## diddyD

Again- very good pics.


----------



## Skyckcty

Thanks!

My nephew Logan and his friend Donovan, talking to a Thunderbird pilot.


----------



## Skyckcty




----------



## Skyckcty

US Air Force Thunderbirds and pilots after the flight demonstrations.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Dropped by Town Square to have a meal at California Pizza Kitchen, had Wild Mushroom Pizza with Truffle Oil and friend ordered Chicken and Pasta.


----------



## Skyckcty




----------



## Skyckcty

My friend and I went for a late afternoon walk at the Western Beltway trail on the Spring Valley side and turned around as soon as we got to the Roadrunner Saloon. Spring, early Summer and Fall are the best times to use this urban trail which also leads to Red Rock Canyon National Conservation area.


----------



## Skyckcty

Not many people use this trail even on a pleasant day.hno:


----------



## Skyckcty




----------



## diddyD

Again - good pics.


----------



## Skyckcty

Thanks!
Walking down the trail we turned around at the Roadrunner Saloon and just took the sidewalk on the way back to the car.


----------



## Skyckcty

My friend and I have not tried this Japanese restaurant yet even with the flyers we get in the mail but one of these days we'll just have to go.


----------



## Skyckcty

Took these photos while my friend was driving on the highway, it may not be the sharpest photos but Red Rock Canyon National Conservation area is beautiful.


----------



## Skyckcty

Last year, the whole Christmas tree and part of Santa's house burned in Town Square but now, both the tree and the house made a comeback for the 2014 holiday season.


*Town Square Las Vegas*


----------



## Skyckcty

2014 Rock N Roll Marathon in Las Vegas will be on tonite.:cheers:




*2014 Las Vegas Rock N Roll Marathon*


----------



## Skyckcty

Dropped by Sprouts Farmers Market to pick up some tomatoes for my snack. There were only a few Roma tomatoes left but they were nearly spotless. The photo below is a different variety of tomato. Love tomatoes chopped with Garlic Olive oil.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Photos from the 2014 Rock N Roll Las Vegas Marathon. These are from the Half-Marathon.


----------



## triodegradable

cool pics


----------



## Skyckcty

Dropped by Trader Joes to pick up some tomatoes and Black Truffle Olive Oil for my snack once again.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Last night my friend and I went to Sambalatte at Monte Carlo, we decided to just park next door at City Center.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

More photos I missed posting here of the SEMA trade show this year. First photo is the front section of a motorcycle hybrid. I like the LED screen one one of the exhibits, even with the sun shining on it, the display was crisp and clear.


----------



## Skyckcty

I resized this photo I've posted earlier. A photo of the Southern half of the Strip.


----------



## Skyckcty

Town Square Las Vegas


----------



## Skyckcty

It is unfortunate the owners of the District decided to open their once pedestrian only commercial center to auto traffic. It was trying to copy the very successful Town Square Las Vegas which is not only pedestrian friendly but "car" friendly as well. The District totally ruined the ambiance of the shopping center, now it feels cramped with the cars taking up space in the area.hno:


----------



## Skyckcty

Having a hot chocolate at Sambalatte the other night. More people sitting outdoors than indoors even though it was a bit cooler outside. Good thing for the fire space heater.:cheers:


----------



## Premislida

Nice places of Nevada State


----------



## Skyckcty

Thank you! Late afternoon photos of the expansion at the outlet mall in Downtown Vegas.


----------



## diddyD

Very nice views.


----------



## Skyckcty

Yes, nice view thank you!
Looking forward to the opening of 8 Noodle Bar adjacent to the 24 Hr Café at the Red Rock Resort! My friend and I will definitely hit this spot for our late night dining!!:cheers:


*Vegas Eater*


----------



## christos-greece

Really very nice new photos from Las Vegas as usually


----------



## Skyckcty

Thanks!

Fundamental's newest hospital in the town of Spring Valley, Mountain's Edge Hospital is now finished with the construction of the building and has now started with the set up of the interior in the hospital.


----------



## Skyckcty

Forever 21 in suburbia.


----------



## Skyckcty

Just random shots I need to post to clear my SD card.


----------



## Skyckcty

Photos taken a couple of weeks ago while on the trail at the Western Beltway Trail.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Yard House at Town Square Las Vegas. I'll never get tired of Yardhouse's Chicken Lettuce Wrap with Chicken/Pine Nuts/Smoked Tofu and Green Onions. My friend ordered the boneless Parmersan Crusted Chicken with Garlic Mashed Potatoes and 3 Mushroom sauce.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Venetian and Palazzo Resorts' Christmas tree.


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice new photos from Las Vegas


----------



## Skyckcty

Thanks!

View from Denny's restaurant on the Strip.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

My friend and I dined at Denny's the other night and here is our view from inside and outside of the restaurant.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

A new 24hr restaurant, Off the Strip will be opening soon at the LinQ promenade.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

An ice skating rink on top of the resort pool at the Cosmopolitan.


----------



## Skyckcty

Having a meal at Dal Toro Ristoranti on the Strip. I ordered baked Cannelloni with Chicken and Ricotta cheese in Bechamel and Marinara sauce which taste better than it looks and my friend opted for a salad and steak.


----------



## Skyckcty

Aria's simple Christmas decoration.


----------



## Skyckcty

Crystals' classy Christmas decorations.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Foggy, wet and a Flash Mob on the Strip.


----------



## Skyckcty

The Cosmopolitan Resort and the Fountains of Bellagio.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

No more Christmas show for the Fashion Show Mall but the mall's current holiday attraction is equally interesting, an LED Santa House, the exterior walls of Santa's house are made of LED screens. The holiday display is even more impressive in person. :cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

The under-construction Rathaus German pub/restaurant on the Strip with its patio extending as close as possible to the Las Vegas Strip.


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Las Vegas


----------



## Skyckcty

Thanks! Some photos taken late Winter, a few weeks ago at the neighborhood park in front of Wet N Wild. On a few of the photos you can still see the condo tower which was eventualy imploded at the Gramercy.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Update on the Rock in Rio - Las Vegas USA festival site photos taken today.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Allure Condo and the Stratosphere looming over the festival site.


----------



## Skyckcty

A small tower at the Rock in Rio - Las Vegas USA festival site.


----------



## diddyD

Good update.


----------



## Skyckcty

Thank you!

More from the festival site earlier today, the area is shaping up nicely.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

This SUV with kayaks on top was heading South on Las Vegas Blvd. perhaps heading to Lake Mead National Recreation Area.


----------



## Skyckcty

My friend and I went to Brio Tuscan Grille in Town Square a few days ago for a delicious meal. We both ordered the same dish, Chicken Limone!:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Nice photos around the Strip courtesy of the Las Vegas Sun.




*Las Vegas Sun*


----------



## Skyckcty

Across the boulevard from the Rock in Rio Las Vegas festival site is where an arena is supposed to be built but we'll just have to wait and see if it comes into fruition.


----------



## Skyckcty

Once a residential house in Downtown Vegas that has been turned into a law office.


----------



## diddyD

^It would have been very nice to live there.


----------



## Skyckcty

diddyD said:


> ^It would have been very nice to live there.



Sadly most of the homes in the area have been taken over by Lawyers' office. Beautiful homes with character, lots of it in this part of Downtown Vegas. There are still homes for rent and for sale but the lawyers have the money so they always price out the residential buyers.hno:

Talk about horrible zoning, you would think city officials will try bring in more residents in the area but the pvt sector like the Downtown Project is the one doing a better job bringing in more people in Downtown Vegas.


----------



## Skyckcty

Earlier this afternoon on the Strip.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Photos around Downtown Vegas.


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice photos once again from Vegas :cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

I saw these guys perform at the Blvd Cocktail bar at the LinQ promenade in the past, good band. Here are some photos today during their sound check at the Fountain stage at the LinQ.


----------



## Skyckcty

Random photos by Sprinkles Cupcakes at the LinQ today.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Photos at the IKEA construction site in Spring Valley as my friend and I passed by it today.


----------



## Skyckcty

Dropped by our neighborhood pharmacy today, CVS.


----------



## Skyckcty

The never opened Harmon hotel is disappearing one floor a week and almost gone.


----------



## Skyckcty

Some photos on the Strip, Rainforest Cafe is taking over the area of the now closed Goretorium. It'll be in between Bubba Gump and Twin Peaks. It will be a large restaurant with a patio overlooking the Strip.


----------



## Skyckcty

Town Square Las Vegas a few days ago.


----------



## Skyckcty

The massive Arroyo Market Square in Spring Valley is always packed with shoppers.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Older homes in the Downtown Vegas area.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

There are many car dealerships in the town of Spring Valley and the best time to check out cars is on Sunday when most dealerships are closed. Here are some photos of a couple of dealerships taken earlier today.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Nice Tilt-Shift Photography of Clark County.:cheers: From the Strip to Wet N Wild in Spring Valley, interesting photos!!



*Vegas Seven - Little Vegas*


----------



## Skyckcty

Homes in the older section of Spring Valley around 10 minutes away from the Strip.


----------



## diddyD

Nice area^


----------



## Skyckcty

A small car dealership in Spring Valley.


----------



## Skyckcty

diddyD said:


> Nice area^


Yes and an expensive area, many older custom built homes on large tract of land. This section of Spring Valley is more rural, no light posts nor sidewalks even though it is only a few minutes away from the Strip.


----------



## aarhusforever

Great photos and great city :cheers: Do you know what will replace the demolished Harmon building


----------



## morenoque

^^ Other drugstore :colgate:


----------



## Skyckcty

morenoque said:


> ^^ Other drugstore :colgate:


Yes, we have lots of them even compared to other cities with higher population. Somehow CVS and Walgreens are making $$$$$$$ in Clark County otherwise these chains won't open up stores.


----------



## Skyckcty

aarhusforever said:


> Great photos and great city :cheers: Do you know what will replace the demolished Harmon building


Thanks, it'll probably be more retail and restaurants.


----------



## Skyckcty

Pawn Plaza adding more Xcubes!


----------



## Skyckcty

Missed posting these earlier, still in the same "rural" neighborhood in Spring Valley.


----------



## diddyD

Beautiful^


----------



## Skyckcty

Palo Verde trees along the way to the Nevada State Museum.:cheers:


----------



## diddyD

Good update - like always.


----------



## Skyckcty

Thanks diddyD!

The Rock in Rio Las Vegas main stage update. A large stage with construction crews attaching metal panels and photos around the festival site.


----------



## Skyckcty

The town of Blue Diamond adjacent to Red Rock Canyon National Conservation Area.


----------



## Skyckcty

More photos from the Nevada State Museum.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Temporary exhibit "Every Age is an Information Age: 150 Years of Communication in Nevada" at the Nevada State Museum.


----------



## Skyckcty

My sideyard at home, desert plants are blooming and soon the Palo Verde tree will be blooming as well.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Right outside of the Nevada State Museum, not many people utilize this area for parking but instead, visitors park at the Springs Preserve parking area. Photos were taken around closing time and no one around, hehehe! Love the Ocotillos.


----------



## Skyckcty

A Mammoth skeleton at the entrance to the main gallery at the Nevada State Museum.


----------



## Skyckcty

Prep work has begun on the construction site for the Lucky Dragon Hotel and Casino adjacent to Allure Condo tower and across the boulevard from the MGM festival grounds.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

A shopping center in suburbia and my favorite casino/resort, Red Rock.


----------



## diddyD

There is some very good street scene pics^


----------



## Skyckcty

A more laid back vibe in suburbia which I like. Some photos of the Earth Day festivities a few days ago.


----------



## christos-greece

Very good, very nice updates from Vegas


----------



## Skyckcty

Thanks! Construction updates on the Ikea store in Spring Valley.


----------



## Skyckcty

Groundbreaking ceremonies for the $4 Billion - Resorts World Las Vegas.


*Las Vegas Sun -Groundbreaking...*


*Las Vegas Sun - Resorts World...*


----------



## Skyckcty

Here is a list of of DJs for the 2015 Electric Daisy Carnival which will be held next month at the Las Vegas Motor Speedway.:cheers:



*Vegas Eater - Your 200 ....*http://vegas.eater.com/2015/5/6/8561189/your-200-plus-artist-roster-at-the-electric-daisy-carnival


----------



## Skyckcty

An apt complex across the street from the under-construction IKEA in Spring Valley.


----------



## Skyckcty

There are many brand new home communities around the under-construction IKEA in Spring Valley, here is one across the street from Mosaic, land is now being cleared for more single family homes.


----------



## Skyckcty

Area around the under-construction IKEA store.


----------



## Skyckcty

Yes that is a nice house, sadly many of the charming homes have been acquired by the lawyers and converted into an office.


----------



## Skyckcty




----------



## aarhusforever

Awesome updates :cheers:


----------



## marc_za

Geez, no shortage of lawyers in Vegas!

:lol:


----------



## Skyckcty

marc_za said:


> Geez, no shortage of lawyers in Vegas!
> 
> :lol:



Hahaha, it comes with the territory, "Divorce and Wedding Capital of the World", no waiting period!!:lol:


----------



## Skyckcty

Thanks guys!

Chapel of St.Jude in Boulder City.


----------



## Skyckcty

Residential area in Boulder City.


----------



## Skyckcty

I believe if I am not mistaken, the owner/developer of this condo tower is also co-developing the Lucky Dragon Hotel and Casino adjacent to the tower.:cheers: A street sweeper cleaning around the neighborhood and construction site area.


----------



## diddyD

A nice area and beautiful homes^ or maybe lawyers offices in some cases.


----------



## Skyckcty

diddyD said:


> A nice area and beautiful homes^ or maybe lawyers offices in some cases.


Not in Boulder City, there are residents in those homes.:cheers: The lawyers are pretty much concentrated around the Downtown Vegas area near the federal/local court and city hall.


----------



## Skyckcty

Hideous and gaudy office buildings owned by lawyers in the Downtown Vegas area.


----------



## Skyckcty

Beautiful steel sculptures at the Springs Preserve.


----------



## Skyckcty

A couple of photos I missed posting earlier.


----------



## diddyD

Very nice update^


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates as always


----------



## Skyckcty

Thanks, more Ramon Sanchez sculptures at the Springs Preserve.


----------



## Skyckcty

It's a shame Las Vegas City Council allowed the law offices to take over many of the homes near Fremont East District in Downtown Vegas but then again, former owners are to blame as well, they sold out to the lawyers.


----------



## Skyckcty

More photos from the Downtown Vegas area.


----------



## Skyckcty




----------



## diddyD

Beautiful homes - or should I say offices^ and I love the look of that car.


----------



## Skyckcty

Yes it's a nice classic car.


----------



## Skyckcty

I would not mind owning all three, hahahaha!


----------



## Skyckcty

At the Bronze Cafe in Downtown Vegas earlier today.


----------



## Skyckcty

There are great number of Mormons in Clark County, NV, here is their place of worship in Spring Valley.


----------



## diddyD

Yes there is some cool looking cars in Vegas.


----------



## Skyckcty

Yes there are many nice looking cars in Clark County, car shows are often staged in Clark County. We just had one in Downtown Vegas a couple of days ago but I did not check it out.
Some photos at Town Square taken recently. Nice bed of white flowers under the trees.


----------



## diddyD

I like those pics with people in them^ It gives off a feeling of being there - if that makes sense?


----------



## Skyckcty

2015 Billboard Music Awards at the MGM Grand.



*Las Vegas Sun - Celine...*


----------



## Skyckcty

diddyD said:


> I like those pics with people in them^ It gives off a feeling of being there - if that makes sense?


Perhaps the photos evoke a feeling of reality when there are people in the shots compared to just a photo of a structure.

Anyway some photos of Pawn Plaza on Las Vegas boulevard.


----------



## Skyckcty

Downtown Vegas photos taken a few days ago and yes another law office.


----------



## Skyckcty




----------



## Skyckcty

More photos in the Downtown Vegas professional/residential area.


----------



## Skyckcty

More photos from Downtown Vegas.


----------



## Skyckcty

There are 2 small streams along this pathway at the entrance to the Springs Preserve and I cleared the debris in it so the water could flow smoothly.:lol:


----------



## Skyckcty

Another hideous law office building in Downtown Vegas.


----------



## Skyckcty

A house for sale in Downtown Vegas, excuse the dirty lens. It is obvious in some of the shots.


----------



## Skyckcty

You guessed it correctly, another hideous office building in Downtown Vegas.


----------



## Skyckcty

Our lunch today at Lazy Dog, I had Cream of Mushroom soup with Grilled Cheese sandwich, the fries comes with the meal, did not even eat it. My friend ordered a salad and Chicken Penne.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

By around Christmas of this year, the Fashion Show Mall will unveil its latest offering with new stores, restaurants and bars in a park-like setting. It's Vegas, so the Fashion Show Mall will bring back its huge LED screens. :cheers:


----------



## diddyD

Nice scenes^


----------



## triodegradable

cool


----------



## Skyckcty

Thanks, it's coming along nicely and it will almost double the size of Tivoli Village.

This afternoon my friend and I checked out the new Spring Mountains National Recreation Area visitor center. Nice building and definitely a must-see when exploring the area. There was cloud cover this afternoon but it made the visit even better, during our visit the temperature up in the mountains was 70 degrees Fahrenheit, around 20 degrees cooler compared to the valley below. Spring Mountains National Recreation Area's 316,000 acres is just a small section of the Humboldt-Toiyabe National Forest which is over 6 million acres.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

More photos taken in the vicinity of the Spring Mountains National Recreation Area. There are around 40 miles of trails on within this recreation area.:cheers:


----------



## diddyD

Very nice mountain scenery there^


----------



## Skyckcty

More photos of surrounding area at the visitor center in the Spring Mountains National Recreation Area.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Looking down toward the trails in the recreation area.:cheers: Went for a short hike with my friend and I will post more photos later.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

As I have mentioned in the past, the Fashion Show Mall will be adding LED screens as part of their facade makeover. Here is one of the LED screens, it was being tested the other day but I was not able to take photos of it. The LED screen wraps around the column below the "spaceship", hehehe.


----------



## Skyckcty

diddyD said:


> Very nice mountain scenery there^


Yes and on the other side of the mountain is the ski/snowboard area which is also beautiful with lots of hiking trails.


----------



## Skyckcty

More on the Spring Mountains National Recreation Area. I have a feeling part of this park will be washed away after a heavy downpour or during Spring after the area has received heavy snow during Winter season. We'll just have to find out later. Anyway, the red structure is a hotel and I'm not sure about the one adjacent to it.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty




----------



## Skyckcty

Existing pathways from the former golf course that was once in the area is now part of the trail system at this section of the park.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty




----------



## Skyckcty

Art and Nature in the relaxing Spring Mountains National Recreation Area.


----------



## Skyckcty

IKEA update, photos taken this afternoon.


----------



## diddyD

Good update - nice.


----------



## Skyckcty

Thanks diddy.





































































































































































































Spring Mountains National Recreation Area


----------



## Skyckcty

The LinQ promenade.


----------



## Skyckcty

Billy and I having a meal with our neighbor Minnie.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Arroyo Market Square - Spring Valley


----------



## jjmlawa

70 Degrees Celsius! Wow


----------



## Skyckcty

My friend and I tried to have a meal at this restaurant in Spring Valley but it was packed so we just turned around. One of these days we'll have to check it out.


----------



## diddyD

Good update.


----------



## Skyckcty

Thanks Diddy!

Latest from the Fashion Show frontage renovation. The second large LED screen is now being installed and it looks like it will also have a water fountain in the front as well.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Just random photos while enjoying an ice cream on a hot Summer afternoon in suburbia.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

American Eagle Outfitters


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates as always :cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Thanks!

Latest info on the vacant 35-acre land across the Wynn which is owned by Australian billionaire James Packer and his partners.


*Las Vegas Review Journal -Details...*


----------



## Skyckcty

Dropped by Excalibur around 8PM this evening to take photos of the MGM-AEG Arena.


----------



## diddyD

An enjoyable update^


----------



## Skyckcty

Thanks, too hot to go out in the afternoon so I waited 'till Sunset. I missed posting these 2 photos the other day.


----------



## Skyckcty

Dropped by the Cuppa @ Gramercy in Spring Valley this afternoon for a drink. Clerk was not happy at all I came in a couple of minutes before closing time. Hours were shorter on the weekend according to him but once the Gramercy starts filling up with tenants then the hours will be longer. I did not have a chance to take more photos but I'll come back some other time.:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

As always very nice updates from Vegas


----------



## Skyckcty

DW Kitchen and Market is opening a branch at the Gramercy and the location is right next to the Cuppa.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Thanks Christos!

It's a well known fact Californians are moving into Clark County by the thousands. The Gramercy gets its share of the Californians moving into town. Underground parking is also available for residents at the Gramercy. Today's temp is 115 Degrees Fahrenheit.


----------



## Skyckcty

The unfinished and imploded condo tower has been cleared at the Gramercy, the developer could utilize the vacant land for a 2nd swimming pool. Current pool at the Gramercy is tiny, its about the size of a jacuzzi.


----------



## diddyD

115 degrees phew! That is hot. - Nice pics.


----------



## Skyckcty

It has been really hot the last few days and we still have July and August to deal with. September and October is warm but not scorching skin burning hot. The other day surface temperature hit around 118 F. It's like being roasted alive if you are outdoors under the afternoon Sun.

Anyway, latest from the Park at MGM/Monte Carlo.


----------



## ericts

Thank you for going out in the heat and getting those great shots.


----------



## Skyckcty

No problem. General "Maintence" posted on the truck parked at the Gramercy.


----------



## Skyckcty

MGM is truly taking on Caesars in every way it can with this latest news on one of its properties. Great for visitors and locals!!!:cheers:


*Vegas Eater - First...*http://vegas.eater.com/2015/6/26/8851717/first-word-a-monte-carlo-concert-hall-boosts-the-mgm-park


----------



## Skyckcty

The Lucky Dragon Hotel and Casino is coming along nicely. The building and the parking structure is going up fast. Some photos taken this afternoon. The hotel will also have a nice view of the condos around the area and the mountains together with the not so pleasant Naked City, a bit of a rundown neighborhood.


----------



## Skyckcty

More on the Lucky Dragon Hotel and Casino. The last 2 photos will be the swimming pool area, quite small but then again it's a boutique hotel.


----------



## christos-greece

Once again very nice updates from Vegas


----------



## Skyckcty

Thank you!

The first company to open up at the Harry Reid Research and Technology Park, Briova.


----------



## Skyckcty

IKEA as seen from the Harry Reid Research and Technology Park.


----------



## Skyckcty

More from the Harry Reid Research and Technology Park in Spring Valley.


----------



## renansanson

IMO, this is one of the greatest threads on SSC. It shows that LV is more than simply casinos and hotels. 

LV is a nice place to live. I do love this city.

Is it possible to post bigger images, Skyckcty? It would be pretty much better.


----------



## diddyD

Superb update.


----------



## Skyckcty

renansanson said:


> IMO, this is one of the greatest threads on SSC. It shows that LV is more than simply casinos and hotels.
> 
> LV is a nice place to live. I do love this city.
> 
> Is it possible to post bigger images, Skyckcty? It would be pretty much better.



I'll resize the next time I upload to Photobucket, perhaps 800X600.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Victoria Spilabotte of KTNV 13 onsite news segment at the Clark County School District Administrative building the other day. The school district is once again having a teacher shortage of around 1,000 + teachers. Sign in bonus of around $4,000 dollars are being offered. If you are a teacher and want to move to Clark County, get here soon. :cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Land Rover dealership in Spring Valley across the LV Athletic Club on Sahara Ave.


----------



## Skyckcty

Thank you!


Back to smaller photos uploaded the other day, homes under-construction adjacent to the Harry Reid Research and Technology Park.


----------



## marc_za

Skyckcty said:


> The school district is once again having a teacher shortage of around 1,000 + teachers. Sign in bonus of around $4,000 dollars are being offered. If you are a teacher and want to move to Clark County, get here soon. :cheers:


Such an under-appreciated profession. 
Now...... if only they were offering the same for architects...... :wave:


----------



## Skyckcty

Well who wants to deal with overcrowded school filled with brats!!

As far as architects, vast tracts of land are being developed here in Clark County, NV. You could check with local contractors and see if they are in need of talented architects.

The former Federal Courthouse and U.S.Post Office in Downtown Vegas is now the Mob Museum. Photos taken a couple of weeks ago.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Container Park at East Fremont District a few nights ago.


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Once again amazing, very nice updates


----------



## Skyckcty

Thank you Christos. More Container Park photos taken a few nights ago.


----------



## Skyckcty

Definitely looking forward to the opening of this arena. Photos taken yesterday afternoon at the MGM-AEG Arena construction site.:cheers:


----------



## diddyD

It looks very nice^


----------



## Skyckcty

^^^^Yes, it is turning out really nice!

Sugar Factory is coming back to Vegas, this time at the Fashion Show Mall.



*Vegas Eater - Sugar...*


----------



## Skyckcty

This section of the Monte Carlo will be torn down to make way for a 5,000-seat theater for the resort and it will be part of the park and the MGM-AEG arena development.


----------



## Skyckcty

Pyramid at the Clark County Government Center in Symphony Park, Downtown Vegas.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

The Pawn Plaza will have a soft opening sometime in September 2016.


----------



## Skyckcty

MGM-AEG Arena construction update.


----------



## Skyckcty

Car/truck photos around town.


----------



## Skyckcty

Update at the Fashion Show Mall on the Strip, the LED screen above A&F has been installed and will soon undergo testing.


----------



## diddyD

Nice pics - like always.


----------



## Skyckcty

Thank you diddy! Fremont East District lofts.


----------



## Skyckcty

I believe this property on Fremont St. is owned by the Downtown Project developers and hopefully will be re-purposed.


----------



## AbidM

What's the story behind the palm tree in California? I heard they weren't natural to the area flora and fauna. They've become somewhat of an icon for California.


----------



## Skyckcty

An old building in Downtown Vegas.


----------



## Skyckcty

More photos from Downtown Vegas taken the other day.


----------



## marc_za

Thx for the googie Motel sign :banana:


----------



## Skyckcty

^^^^We still have those Googie architecture/signs around the Downtown area, some are motels, apts, chapels...:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Sahara West Library and Fine Arts Museum entrance.


----------



## Skyckcty

PublicUs Cafe in Downtown Vegas!:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

My neighborhood park a short walk away from home.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Shucks Tavern has been open a long time in my neck of the woods but I still have not set foot inside it.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

MAGIC, the world's largest marketplace gathering with 60,000+ industry insiders from over 120 countries is in town once again showcasing the latest in fashion.:cheers:


*MAGIC*


----------



## diddyD

A good tour.


----------



## christos-greece

Really amazing, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Thank you!
Some photos of the Las Vegas Academy of the Arts.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Spring Valley Medical Center is adding a new wing, some photos taken a few days ago and adjacent to the medical center is Kindred Rehabilitation Hospital which is also constructing a brand new facility.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Having a meal at a fastfood joint.


----------



## Skyckcty

The under-construction Kindred Transitional Care and Rehabilitation Hospital adjacent to Spring Valley Medical Center.:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice photos from Las Vegas :cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Thank you Christos!

Spring Valley Medical Center is constructing a brand new tower apart from the under-construction expansion on the main hospital building. This tower will be right next to the Kindred Transitional Care and Rehabilitation Hospital.


----------



## Skyckcty

More photos from Spring Valley Medical Center hospital expansion and a couple of photos of the view inside my mother's hospital room.


----------



## Skyckcty

Latest from the Lucky Dragon Hotel and Casino as seen from the SLS Resort.:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Really thank you for your daily very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## diddyD

There is quite a lot of construction - forever expanding.


----------



## Skyckcty

My co-worker busy at work, hehehe! Thanks guys! Yeah there are plenty of construction going on, especially in suburbia.


----------



## Skyckcty

At the Fashion Show Mall a few days ago. Tesla car on display and a kid playing video game in front of the Microsoft store.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Dropped by Subway not long ago.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Latest on Alon with an $8 Billion price tag.



*Vegas Eater - An Alon Update...*http://vegas.eater.com/2015/8/25/9199875/an-alon-update-includes-retail-a-theater-and-a-new-lake


----------



## christos-greece

Latest updates are as always very nice, amazing


----------



## Skyckcty

Thank you!

My friend and I went to Public School 702 today.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

School is in session once again so my friend and I decided to go to Public School 702 for lunch today.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Billy, Logan and I at Pieology a week ago. Love the pizza at Pieology and definitely better than Public School 702.:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Pizza looks delicious, very nice... :eat:


----------



## Skyckcty

Thanks, truly a shame what the Las Vegas councilors did to Downtown Vegas.


----------



## diddyD

Again - very nice pics.


----------



## Skyckcty

Thank you!
Some photos taken a couple of weeks ago in Town Square during a nice Summer rain.:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Wonderful, very nice :cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Thank you once again.

Some photos at Luxor Resort and Casino.


----------



## diddyD

Superb - very nice.


----------



## Skyckcty

Thanks, Jesse Waits, nightclub czar will be part of the team developing Alon Las Vegas which will be built across Wynn/Encore properties.



*Las Vegas Sun - Jesse Waits...*


----------



## Skyckcty

Dropped by the local home improvement store the other day to pick up mdse for the yard the other day, photos of a commercial center across the road.


----------



## Skyckcty

On the way home after a late lunch at the SLS Resort.


----------



## Skyckcty

SLS Resort Pool as seen from the parking garage.


----------



## marc_za

Damn I wanna move to Vegas!

:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

^^^^Hehehe, anyway the Rainforest Cafe has opened at the Harmon Corner with urban jungle views of the City Center and the Cosmopolitan. Never been to the former location at the MGM Grand but perhaps I will at least try once this themed restaurant now in a better location at the Harmon Corner.:cheers: 



*Vegas Eater - Take a ...*


----------



## Skyckcty

Some photos of the expansion at Tivoli Village, taken earlier this afternoon while my friend and I were on our way home.:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Once again great, very nice new photos


----------



## Skyckcty

Thank you! Chile's and People's Republic on the Strip.


----------



## Skyckcty

Latest from the MGM-AEG Arena, photos taken earlier this afternoon.


----------



## Skyckcty

Classes are off today at UNLV for Labor Day, dropped by the campus to take photos.


----------



## Skyckcty

More photos around campus today.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

McCarran International Airport air traffic control tower as seen from UNLV student housing.


----------



## marc_za

Skyckcty said:


> McCarran International Airport air traffic control tower as seen from UNLV student housing.


Did you see the smoke from the BA plane that burst into flames? Thankfully no casualties, only a few minor injuries.


----------



## Skyckcty

The Recreation and Wellness Center at UNLV across from the student housing on campus. This is a nice facilty for the students with an indoor pool located behind the glass facade shown here.


----------



## Skyckcty

More from the UNLV campus.


----------



## Skyckcty

marc_za said:


> Did you see the smoke from the BA plane that burst into flames? Thankfully no casualties, only a few minor injuries.


No, I was not in the area and glad no one was seriously hurt.


----------



## Skyckcty

UNLV Transit Center


----------



## Skyckcty

UNLV Greenspun Hall


----------



## Skyckcty

More from the campus of UNLV.


----------



## Skyckcty

Latest on the $8 Billion - Alon Las Vegas.



*Vegas Eater - Updating...*


----------



## Skyckcty

My camera clonked out on me so I had to borrow my friend's camera, excuse the settings and date on the camera, I did not bother to figure it out before taking photos.

This is the third official replica of the Manneken Pis in Belgium. The other two official replicas are in Japan and Brazil. The owners of the D are of Belgian ancestry so they thought of bringing in a part of their heritage and memories of their childhood while vacationing in Belgium to Dowtown Vegas. :cheers:


----------



## diddyD

Nice update^


----------



## Skyckcty

Thanks!
Photos taken Saturday later in the day at Juhl.


----------



## Skyckcty

Cross Vegas is setting up once again at Desert Breeze Park for the annual bike competition.


----------



## Skyckcty

-
-
*Interbike 2015*

*Facebook - Interbike*

Interbike's trade show will be at the Mandalay Bay Convention Center starting this week and will tie in with Cross Vegas race at the Desert Breeze Park in Spring Valley. 

750 companies representing 1200 brands from the bicycle industry will be at the Mandalay Bay Convention Center, events will be held from Sept.14, 2015 all the way to Sept.18, 2015.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

More info on the Clif Bar Cross Vegas race at Desert Breeze Park.



*CrossVegas*


----------



## Skyckcty

Clif Bar Cross Vegas 2015 still setting up for the race today.


----------



## Skyckcty

Looking at these photos I really miss my old camera but anyway these were taken this afternoon at Hughes Center. Dropped by Habit Burger Grill for a meal. I ordered a double hamburger with tomato and onions. No fuss burger and it is actually a decent burger considering the place is a fastfood joint.


----------



## Skyckcty




----------



## Skyckcty

Old School Brewing Company across the road from Desert Breeze Park.


----------



## Skyckcty

A busy week in Clark County, NV with Interbike 2015 at Mandalay Bay Convention Center, 2015 IHeartRadio Music Festival at MGM and the 2015 Las Vegas Pride Week.

*IHeartRadio Music Festival*

*Interbike*

*Las Vegas Pride*


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Once again, very nice updates from Las Vegas


----------



## Skyckcty

Thank you! Today my friend and I went to Rosallie a "French Cafe" in Spring Valley. I ordered the Quiche while my friend ordered Ham sandwich. Delicious. A simple place with delicious food.


----------



## Skyckcty

Latest from the Fashion Show Mall frontage renovation.


----------



## Skyckcty

Desert Breeze Park


----------



## triodegradable

Nice pics !


----------



## Skyckcty

Thanks, I went to the outlet mall to pick up a couple of shirts today and took some photos while in the area.


----------



## Skyckcty

A mural on a warehouse in Downtown Vegas.


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Las Vegas


----------



## Skyckcty

Thanks Christos.

Took some photos while I was waiting for my nephew to get done with school this afternoon.:cheers:


----------



## triodegradable

Thanks for the pics !


----------



## Skyckcty

Thank you!
Update on the Tivoli Village 2nd phase construction.


----------



## Skyckcty

Heading back to my car by way of the Angel Park Trail adjacent to Tivoli Village.:cheers:


----------



## diddyD

Nicely updated^


----------



## Skyckcty

Thanks!

2015 Global Gaming Expo - G2E is back in town for its annual trade show and conference.


*G2E*
-


----------



## Skyckcty

Downtown Vegas


----------



## High Five

Hey Skyckcty, next time you're downtown could you get a pic of the Federal Justice Tower.


----------



## christos-greece

Very good, very nice updates from Las Vegas


----------



## Skyckcty

High Five said:


> Hey Skyckcty, next time you're downtown could you get a pic of the Federal Justice Tower.


I'll try to take some photos next time.

A few days ago at the College of Southern Nevada - West Charleston Campus.


----------



## Skyckcty

City of Las Vegas Fire Station #6 @ College of Southern Nevada - West Charleston Campus


----------



## Skyckcty

More photos from the College of Southern Nevada - West Charleston Campus.


----------



## Skyckcty

Photos of the recently concluded Democratic Presidential Debate held at the Wynn in Las Vegas.



*Las Vegas Sun - CNN's Democratic Presidential Debate*


----------



## ericts

Great shots as usual! Do you know what is going on with the new high-rise that is next to the Silverton? I just noticed it on Google Street View. It looks interesting but Silverton's webpage has no info on it.


----------



## diddyD

Nice update.


----------



## Skyckcty

My nephew and I having a meal at Kabuki a few days ago. I added Edamame on my Cha Shu Ramen, hehehe! Update on the expansion at Tivoli Village.


----------



## Skyckcty

Thanks Trio and Diddy! Stuck in traffic on the Strip after our meal at the Wynn.


----------



## Skyckcty

My friend and I dining once again at the Wynn buffet a day before they close for a major renovation. The new buffet will be unveiled sometime next month.


----------



## Skyckcty

Billy and I at Boca Park today on a beautiful Saturday afternoon, there is an Art Festival going on and a Halloween/Pumpkin Patch at the commercial center.


----------



## Skyckcty

Art Festival at Boca Park Fashion Village.


----------



## Skyckcty




----------



## Skyckcty

On the way to Boca Park earlier this afternoon.


----------



## morenoque

Nice pictures, thank you for sharing *Skyckcty* :cheers1:


----------



## Skyckcty

Thanks Morenoque. On the way to the store today, I dropped by Property Brothers' Jonathan and Drew Scott neighborhood in the "rural" part of Spring Valley. Rural meaning large homes in large lots, no sidewalks, no county street lamps compared to the more urban areas of Spring Valley with lights and sidewalks.
One of these houses is their home, hehehe. I'll give you a hint I took photos of the backyard and front yard of the house. Affluent area but not pretentious. Summer is definitely over, nice and cool today.


----------



## Skyckcty

Earlier at the store to pick up a couple of items, Fudge brownie topped with chocolate chip cookie and my favorite Carnation chocolate drink.


----------



## Skyckcty

RTC adding a brand new facility at their headquarters in Spring Valley.


----------



## Skyckcty

A home converted into a lawyer's office in Downtown Vegas.hno:


----------



## triodegradable

what


----------



## Skyckcty

^^^Many of the older homes in Downtown Vegas have been converted into law offices, especially the ones around the area of the Federal and Regional Justice Courts.

Update on the Fashion Show Mall renovation. The Sugar Factory will open their flagship restaurant/store in front of Zara toward the end of this year.


----------



## Skyckcty

U.S Bankruptcy Court in Downtown Vegas.


----------



## Skyckcty

Fremont East District in Downtown Vegas. Fergusons Motel is still fenced in and owned by the Downtown Project.


----------



## diddyD

An interesting set^ cool.


----------



## Skyckcty

I could take more photos but my camera is old and not really good, I don't like it and I hate driving around, other drivers get on my last nerve, hahaha.

Anyway, 9th Bridge private school. A re-purposed church, owned by the Downtown Project.


----------



## Skyckcty

The Morelli House a mid-century modern house relocated to in Downtown Vegas. Formerly located at the old Desert Inn Country Club now Wynn/Encore. It is currently the administrative office of the Junior League of Las Vegas. The house is listed on the State of NV and the U.S. National Register of Historic Places.


----------



## Skyckcty

Texas De Brazil is a popular and expensive restaurant in Town Square, food is delicious.


----------



## Skyckcty

Thank you! Utility lines in Spring Valley.


----------



## Skyckcty

Dropped by Capriotti's at Town Square Las Vegas the other day, had the Bobbie with Soup while my friend ordered the Italian sandwich.:cheers:


----------



## diddyD

Again - some real amazing pics.


----------



## Skyckcty

Thanks Diddy! A couple of photos taken yesterday of a Bear Cat Asphalt Paver parked on the side of the road near my sister's home.


----------



## Skyckcty

The slow construction of the Justice Tower in Downtown Vegas.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Summerlin Centre in the NW side of town.


----------



## Skyckcty

Photos taken today of the Lucky Dragon Boutique Hotel as seen from the garage at SLS. Took some photos of the Stratosphere Tower as well. I just noticed there is a huge utility pylon in front of the Lucky Dragon, just wondering if the county is going to move it prior to the opening of this hotel.


----------



## Skyckcty

Some photos taken last week at Charlie Frias Park.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Half of the turf area was closed for reseeding during my visit at the Charlie Frias Park sometime last week.


----------



## diddyD

A superb collection^


----------



## Skyckcty

Thank you, more photos at the SLS, 2015 pool season is now over.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Newest Mexican restaurant in town.


----------



## Skyckcty

This past weekend, the Strip hosted the Geico Las Vegas Rock N Roll half and full marathon. This is the finish line for the half-marathon in front of the SLS while the full-marathon finish line was in front of the Mirage Resort. Half-marathon with around 8,000 participants was held this past Saturday and the full marathon with around 45,000 runners, Sunday.


----------



## Skyckcty

Photos of the recently concluded Geico Rock N Roll Las Vegas Marathon.



*Las Vegas Sun - Geico...*


----------



## Skyckcty

Our meal a few days ago at Capriotti's.


----------



## Skyckcty

Earlier this afternoon at Town Square.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

A few weeks ago at Rise & Shine.


----------



## diddyD

Looks delicious^


----------



## Skyckcty

It's ok but I've had better omelletes elsewhere but I love the bread in a cup.

Dowtown Project team is just trying too hard. Love public art pieces but this particular one is just garbage. It's their money and their lot so more power to them and I'm just glad I don't reside in Downtown Vegas, I don't have to see it on a daily basis. Photos were taken sometime in September 2015.


----------



## Skyckcty




----------



## Skyckcty




----------



## christos-greece

^^ I really like your photos from Las Vegas area; are of course very nice :cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Thank you Christos, more than just the Strip in Southern Nevada and visitors should go beyond Las Vegas boulevard when in town.


----------



## Skyckcty




----------



## Skyckcty

Toward the end of the highway at the Desert National Wildlife Refuge is a dirt road leading to other parts of town including Las Vegas. People still use the road but it is not the most comfortable ride compared to when using the freeway.:cheers:On the fifth photo you will be able to see a truck using this dirt road. The map shows a testing range, the military conduct their weapons testing at this site, you can hear it go off from the park, interesting really.


----------



## Skyckcty




----------



## Skyckcty




----------



## Skyckcty

A brand new office building in Spring Valley.


----------



## Skyckcty

At UNLV campus a couple of weeks ago.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Hahaha, I'm sure the Pet Shop Boys would not mind watching this video but I doubt Elvis would approve of it back in his days.


----------



## morenoque

:dance:

^^ Great song and great memories when I was younger :cheers1:


----------



## Skyckcty

Yes, a great song and the PSB always perform it whenever they are in town.:cheers:







































































Desert National Wildlife Refuge


----------



## Skyckcty

Desert National Wildlife Refuge


----------



## neha_197

wow gooodddddddddddddddd


----------



## diddyD

It is always good to see your pics - very nice.


----------



## Skyckcty

Thank you!

A few photos at the CNN - Republican Presidential Debate media set up. Go Hillary! Oooopppss crashed the wrong party!:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Fremont East District


----------



## Skyckcty

More photos taken on the Strip yesterday afternoon.


----------



## Skyckcty

I've accidentally deleted the 2015 Democratic Presidential Debate photos I took at the Wynn a few months ago, here are just a few of them.


----------



## diddyD

I do wonder if Hillary Clinton is the next president. - An interesting update.


----------



## Skyckcty

Not much competition on the other side so it is highly likely, besides, the circus going on with the Republican candidates is a sure turn-off. I don't want any of them representing the United States in the world stage.


An under-construction Indian restaurant across the street from the Container Park in Fremont East District.


*Vegas Eater - Tumeric...*http://vegas.eater.com/2015/12/17/10350450/tumeric-flavors-of-india-fremont-east-plywood-report


----------



## Skyckcty

Las Vegas Justice Tower set to open January 2016 and right across the street the Nevada Supreme Court and Nevada Court of Appeals is constructing a building as well.


----------



## Skyckcty

Nevada Supreme Court Building will be LEED certified.



*Greenview Global- Nevada Supreme Court...*


----------



## Skyckcty

An older building in Downtown Vegas turned into a bed and breakfast. I believe the structure was a motel at one time.


----------



## Skyckcty

Sewer line construction being slowed by flooding from shallow aquifer 40 feet below ground.


*" Forty feet below a busy intersection near McCarran International Airport, a $150 million sewer project is being swamped by a problem you might not expect in the nation's driest city.

A surplus of groundwater is pouring into the construction zone, slowing excavation and causing segments of reinforced fiberglass pipe 5-feet wide to float out of position."*

*Las Vegas Review Journal - Flood...*


----------



## Skyckcty

Picked up some items at Homegoods the other day.


----------



## Skyckcty

Pawn Plaza and some visitors jaywalking.


----------



## Skyckcty

Three restaurants setting up at the LinQ for 2016, In N Out Burger, Canter's Deli and Gordon Ramsay's Fish and Chips.:cheers:



*Vital Vegas - In...*


----------



## Skyckcty

Around UNLV campus late afternoon a few weeks ago.


----------



## Skyckcty

A couple of random shots of the Hofbrauhaus across the street from the Hard Rock Hotel.


----------



## christos-greece

Wonderful, very nice updates from Las Vegas :cheers:


*Merry Christmas* :cheers1:


----------



## Skyckcty

Thank you!


The Cosmopolitan's popular Chandelier Bar will soon undergo a makeover and more changes at the beautiful resort.:cheers:


*Vegas Eater - Million...*


----------



## Skyckcty

Photos of the Indian Restaurant under-construction in front of the Container Park in the Fremont East District.


----------



## diddyD

Another nice update^ and seasons greetings to you.


----------



## Skyckcty

Thank you Diddy and may you have a safe New Year's Eve celebration. Got lazy putting up a large Christmas tree this year so I decided to have a counter top tree instead.:cheers:


----------



## triodegradable

Nice


----------



## Skyckcty

Thank you! The under-construction Toshiba Plaza and the MGM-AEG Arena.:cheers:


----------



## morenoque

The new arena looks huge. Thanks for sharing :cheers1:


----------



## Skyckcty

I believe seating capacity is around 20,000 a decent size arena. The park is turning out really nice and should complement the Toshiba Plaza.

More photos from the MGM-AEG Arena taken a couple of days ago.


----------



## Skyckcty

Vegas' New Year's Eve festivities.



*Vegas.com*


----------



## Skyckcty

Walking around the neighborhood park a week ago.


----------



## Skyckcty

Photos taken today of the MGM-AEG Arena. Pedestrians are not allowed in the construction site (Rue de Monte Carlo) but there are stubborn people cutting through to get to the Strip.


----------



## Skyckcty

More photos of the Toshiba Plaza and the under-construction Monte Carlo Theater.


----------



## diddyD

Neat update.


----------



## Skyckcty

Thanks! 2016 International Consumer Electronics Show is back in Vegas with over 150,000 people from 150 countries representing over 3500 companies. I dropped by the Convention Center today and they are still setting up inside. Took some photos prior to the official exhibition day which is tomorrow. I'll post a few photos later and hopefully it came out halfway decent using an old camera I have.


*CES 2016*


----------



## Skyckcty

There were a lot of closed-off areas inside the convention center so I managed to only take a few photos at the 2016 International CES. Camera is lousy btw, hahaha.


----------



## Skyckcty

Companies are advertising heavily around the convention center for this year's International CES with Samsung the most aggressive covering sections of the convention center, the entire Marriott's front and side of the building and another hotel building across the way. BMW is also well represented covering an entire building and its garage.:cheers: I'll try to take more photos later.


----------



## christos-greece

As always great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Thank you!

MGM-AEG has chosen T-Mobile to have the naming rights for its 20,000-seat arena.


*Las Vegas Sun - New Las Vegas Arena...*


----------



## Skyckcty

Taken at the convention center Saturday afternoon on the last day of the 2016 International CES.


----------



## Skyckcty

Some photos taken Saturday afternoon from the parking garage at the Renaissance.


----------



## Skyckcty

I had to park at Embassy Suites the other day when I went to the Las Vegas Convention Center, parking lot for the convention center was packed and the Renaissance garage was closed.


----------



## Skyckcty

Dropped by the Arts District the other day and took some photos.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Whenever I'm at the Fremont East District, I go to the Black Cup to get my fix.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Kids enjoy this play area tower slide at the Container Park.:cheers:


----------



## diddyD

A good lot of pics^


----------



## Skyckcty

Thank you! More photos at the Container Park.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty




----------



## Skyckcty

The under-construction TopGolf off the Strip.


----------



## Skyckcty

Some photos taken late afternoon yesterday of a brand new gym opening in Spring Valley soon.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

A rainy Sunday afternoon at the under-construction T-Mobile Arena and the Park.


----------



## RandomDude01

Las Vegas is a pretty cool place. It is weird to think about that I may have driven by these houses.


----------



## Skyckcty




----------



## christos-greece

Lovely, amazing and very nice new photos from Las Vegas


----------



## Skyckcty

Thank you Random and Christos.

I love sweets and the other day I dropped by to pick up some delicious cakes at Jean Philippe. Sorry for the blurry images, battery going out while I took some of the photos.


----------



## Skyckcty

At the Wynn Buffet last week.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Stan Fulton Building - International Gaming Institute @ UNLV.


----------



## diddyD

A good collection - nice update.


----------



## Skyckcty

Thanks, Beerhaus opening @ The Park a stone throw away from the T-Mobile Arena off the Strip.



*Vegas Eater - Get to.....*


----------



## Skyckcty

Dropped by Homegoods on the Northwest side of town to pick cookies this afternoon.


----------



## Skyckcty

My friend and I had a meal at the D'Coffee Shop in Spring Valley, great tasting burgers.


----------



## Skyckcty

Superhero movies coming to theaters this year.


----------



## Skyckcty

Pop culture icons. Many but NOT all of them had one thing in common, DRUGS. Icons????


----------



## Skyckcty

H&M store's lousy merchandising, it looks like a "cheap'" discount-retailer. Nothing wrong with inexpensive items as long as its quality merchandise.


----------



## diddyD

I love those pop icons pics etc. - superb.


----------



## Skyckcty

Thanks, I like some of them as well.

A brand new apt complex being built in Spring Valley, the Martin, not to be confused with the under-construction Mercer Loft style condos which is also in Spring Valley. The Martin is way ahead of construction compared to the Mercer.


----------



## Skyckcty

These cookies taste better than it looks and they are soft, love it! I already ate half the contents of the ones inside the tin can. Hahaha!:cheers:


----------



## diddyD

I would say they look delicious.^


----------



## Skyckcty

Cookies were good! Thanks.

My friend and I picked up my nephew earlier at school, dropped by his home to wash up then went out for lunch.


----------



## Skyckcty

Man caught having sex inside the pod @ the LinQ speaks out with his girlfriend by his side.



*KTNV - Man...*


----------



## diddyD

A cool thread - Vegas.


----------



## Skyckcty

Thank you Diddy.

The under-construction Toshiba Plaza fronting the T-Mobile Arena.


----------



## Skyckcty

The under-construction Monte Carlo Theater and a section of the park near the T-Mobile Arena.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Hooters and Tropicana as seen from the NYNY garage.


----------



## Skyckcty

Spring Valley and the Strip.


----------



## Skyckcty




----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Las Vegas


----------



## Skyckcty

Thanks Christos.

Dropped by Town Square the other day to pick up a shirt for my nephew @ American Eagle.:cheers:


----------



## diddyD

A very slick looking area^


----------



## Skyckcty

I like this jacket at American Eagle. It feels and looks like I'm in an entirely different place free of casinos when I'm at Town Square and it's only minutes away from the Strip. Love the place.


----------



## Skyckcty

Latest on the planned retail/dining addition to the Wynn which will commence construction soon.



*Vegas Eater - Steve...*


----------



## Skyckcty

@ the LinQ a few days ago.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

More photos taken @ the LinQ.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

More info on the metallic sculptures around the Park by NYNY adjacent to the T-Mobile Arena. Designed and manufactured by IHC Studio Metalix from the Netherlands, these sculptures not only provide shade at daytime but it will also have LED lighting effects in the evening.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Friend and I went to the Desert National Wildlife Refuge earlier this afternoon.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty




----------



## Skyckcty

On my way to show support for Hillary Clinton! Go Hillary!!


----------



## Skyckcty

Spring Valley High School gym yesterday morning for the NV caucus in our area.


----------



## Skyckcty

This will be interesting when it becomes a reality.




*Las Vegas Weekly - Vegas Extreme...*


----------



## Skyckcty

A couple of kids admiring the work of Eyob Mergia.


----------



## Skyckcty

Dropped by the Cheesecake Factory for a late lunch, had my favorite Sheperds Pie with extra butter and Billy had breaded Chicken and mashed potatoes.:cheers: I always asked for the sweet Oatmeal bread, love it.


----------



## Skyckcty

Missed posting these photos a few days ago.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

I've got more photos to upload just being lazy, here are some more photos taken a couple of weeks ago at the park.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

I love our new restaurant in Spring Valley, Cafe Zupas. I ordered a bowl of Lobster Bisque with Crab and Avocado Panini. A full sandwich and a bowl of soup for $8.49, comes with a baguette and a chocolate dipped Strawberry. Billy ordered California Turkey. It was so good we came back again today but I'll post photos of that visit later.:cheers: Watch out Panera Bread and Capriottis, this new restaurant serve great tasting food.


----------



## Skyckcty

More photos from Cafe Zupas taken yesterday afternoon. The fresh Basil and Cucumber Green tea was refreshing.


----------



## Skyckcty

Went back to Cafe Zupas and ordered Chicken Pesto and Thai Lobster Soup, friend ordered a salad and Ham Panini.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

The MGM Park added a large sculpture by Marco Cochrane titled Bliss Dance. The sculpture was created for the 2010 Burning Man Festival which was held in the Black Rock Desert in Northern Nevada. The work was also displayed in San Francisco, CA but now it is back in Nevada, this time at the park fronting the T-Mobile Arena and Toshiba Plaza. The sculpture has a lighting effect which will make it even more interesting.

A storm system was approaching when I took the photos but rain never fell or at least did not reach the ground, perhaps tomorrow.


----------



## Skyckcty

T-Mobile Arena and Toshiba Plaza


----------



## Skyckcty

Kobalt 400 at the Las Vegas Motor Speedway. Lap 66 #22 leading so far.


----------



## diddyD

Superb pics above^


----------



## Skyckcty

Thanks Diddy!

Rear area of the T-Mobile Arena. It looks like MGM is building another parking structure across the avenue behind the Excalibur Hotel.


----------



## Skyckcty

T-Mobile Arena testing its LED mesh screen.


----------



## Skyckcty

The waterfalls @ The Park adjacent to the Toshiba Plaza. It is similar to the waterfalls at Aria, a smaller version.


----------



## Skyckcty

Beerhaus at the Park.


----------



## Skyckcty

IKEA store in Spring Valley is already setting up its second largest store in the United States and will soon open in a few months.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

A few days ago across the Park by MGM.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

More photos taken a week ago at the Park by MGM.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Today I dropped by the Mint 400 event in the Fremont East District downtown but I was a little late, event already started packing. I'll try to drop by earlier tomorrow.


----------



## Skyckcty




----------



## Skyckcty

*Apart from the MGM City Center, I love the Cosmopolitan which is adjacent to the MGM City Center. Lots of changes at the hip Cosmopolitan, it has been a while but I will check out the resort one of these days.:cheers:


Vegas Eater - Starbucks...*


----------



## Skyckcty

Some of the new homes construction in Spring Valley, photos taken earlier this afternoon. Some of the homes have a rooftop deck and a balcony in the backyard with nice views of the Strip and the mountains beyond.


----------



## Skyckcty

More photos taken yesterday afternoon at Faiss Park.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

I like the structure that house the restrooms at Faiss Park, nicely done.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Interior shots of living areas in the model homes of a new homes-construction community in Spring Valley.


----------



## Skyckcty

One of the best happy hour on the Strip, Kona Grill at the Fashion Show Mall. We ordered Spinach and Nachos, Chicken Satay, California Roll and Crab Crunch Roll. Love the warm Coleslaw with the Chicken Satay.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Dropped by the Wynn a couple of times this past week to pick up some snacks. I hope the management at Wynn saves as much greenery as possible when it starts construction of its retail/dining on the Strip.


----------



## diddyD

Superb pics^


----------



## Skyckcty

Thanks Diddy, love desserts although my friend and I split the cake in half, too much to eat in just one meal.:cheers:

Yesterday I visited my family in NW side of town and afterwards, dropped by the neighborhood park. There are two parks next to each other, the Police Memorial Park and the Majestic Park. I explored the Police Memorial Park but not the other one. Here are some photos.


----------



## Skyckcty

More photos from the Police Memorial Park in the NW side of town near my family's home.


----------



## Skyckcty

One of the trails at the Police Memorial Park lead to Majestic Park. You can 
see it from the photos below.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Here is the skatepark at the Police Memorial Park. I'll post more photos later.


----------



## Skyckcty

The centerpiece at the Police Memorial Park. It is lit up at night but I did not stay till the evening to take photos, one of these days I'll drop by at night.


----------



## Skyckcty

More from the Police Memorial Park, got one more batch after these photos.


----------



## Skyckcty

These kids saw me taking photos so they decided to pose on camera, hehehehe!


----------



## Skyckcty

Billy and I at the Gramercy having an iced tea.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

More photos from the brand new community in Spring Valley a stone throw away from the soon to open IKEA.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Decor inside one of the model bedrooms.:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Once again really very nice photos; well done :cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Thank you Christos!

Raising Cane's opening in my neck of the woods this coming Friday.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Dropped by Sprouts in the same commercial center as Raising Cane's to pick up a meal earlier this evening.:cheers:


----------



## fredcalif

Nice pics

thanks


----------



## OrduGiresun

nice to see other parts of Las Vegas than the Strip :cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Thanks Fred and Ordu!

Earlier this afternoon after my friend filled up his car from a Shell station in town..:cheers:


----------



## diddyD

Superb update^


----------



## Skyckcty

Thanks Diddy. Billy and I went to Town Square for a late lunch yesterday afternoon.


----------



## Skyckcty

Caesars' the LinQ versus MGM's the Park.:cheers:

California's In N Out opening at the LinQ this year while over at the Park by MGM, New York's Shake Shack is now in business.


*Vegas Inc - In N ...*


----------



## Skyckcty

Yesterday afternoon I went to the City of Las Vegas Firefighters Memorial Park. Compared to the Las Vegas Police Memorial Park, this park is smaller with less amenities.


----------



## Skyckcty

There are Acacia shrubs, Acacia trees and Cassias all around the Firefighters park which makes it nice to walk in the area. The sweet scent of the yellow flowers from these trees and shrubs make it pleasant to be in the park especially this time of the year, Spring.


----------



## Skyckcty

The latest from the Entertainment Capital of the World, the Park on the Strip by MGM.
Now it's time for battle, Caesars' the LinQ Promenade versus MGM's the Park on the Strip.

The LinQ wins with more dining/retail while the Park wins with the park-like ambiance with plenty of seating and desert xeriscaping. Both are excellent with its entertainment factor.


*Las Vegas Sun - Clean, green and serene...*


----------



## Skyckcty

Photos taken a few days prior to the opening of the Park on the Strip by MGM, T-Mobile Arena will soon have its first concert with the Killers on 4/6/16.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

A couple of random shots on the way home. Guy was nice and surprised when he saw me taking a photo of him.


----------



## christos-greece

As always very nice photos from Las Vegas


----------



## Skyckcty

Thank you Christos.
Nevada Supreme Court and Court of Appeals construction update, photos taken a couple of days ago.


----------



## Skyckcty

Even though this area is only a few minutes away from the hectic Las Vegas Strip, this part of Downtown Vegas feel like it is in a small town.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Across the street from the under-construction Nevada Supreme Court building.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

My friend and I having a hot chocolate at the newest Starbucks in Spring Valley.:cheers:


----------



## tim1807

Very interesting updates.kay:


----------



## diddyD

Your latest pics are superb.


----------



## Skyckcty

Thanks Tim and Diddy.

Steve Wynn announcing a brand new resort with a lagoon which will be built in the golf course behind Wynn/Encore. This will be interesting and another great development for Vegas.


*Vegas Inc - Wynn...*


----------



## Skyckcty

Missed posting these photos from the Firefighters Memorial Park.


----------



## Skyckcty

Heading home after a visit to Town Square for a meal.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Photos taken at the T-Mobile Arena and the Toshiba Plaza.


----------



## Skyckcty




----------



## Skyckcty

Bliss Dance:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

More from the Park on the Strip by MGM.


----------



## Skyckcty

This is the golf course behind Wynn and Encore which will be developed into a resort with a man made lake. This area is expansive with lots of mature trees. Glad that Steve Wynn will develop it. It was cloudy and rainy today.


----------



## Skyckcty

Bliss Dance


----------



## Skyckcty

Took my nephew Logan to the Park on the Strip by MGM for a meal yesterday afternoon.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Since the Park on the Strip is owned by MGM, the company hired their own performance artists to make it even more interesting for visitors when they visit the park.


----------



## Skyckcty

When it rains in the desert, there will be flash flooding. This occured on the streets behind the LinQ. All these water will drain in the sewer line which will then reach the sewer treatment plant and then it will be released to flow to Lake Mead.


----------



## Skyckcty

Beautiful colors of Spring, there must be thousands of little yellow flowers on some of these plants.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Coca Cola store on the Strip has a new mural on the building.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

A BAHA I CENTER in Las Vegas. A small house of worship adjacent to Rainbow Family Park located in an affluent community.


----------



## diddyD

Superb update.


----------



## BBMW

I don't think this is quite right. 

One of the major flood channels (the Flamingo Wash) runs under The Strip, and opens to the surface in the Linq's back parking lot. That may be the source of the flooding there. That wash, joins into the Tropicana Wash further east on Flamingo. Some company actually roofed over this intersection, and built an apartment complex on top of it.

From there, the Trop Wash eventually links up with the Las Vegas Wash, which feeds directly into Lake Mead. In point of fact, treated water from the Clark County waste treatment plant also discharges into the Las Vegas Wash, and out into the lake. AFAIK, water coming in from the wash upstream of the plant, does NOT go through the treatment plant.

I don't know if the normal street storm drains go into the sewer system, or directly into the washes. I kind of assume the former.



Skyckcty said:


> When it rains in the desert, there will be flash flooding. This occured on the streets behind the LinQ. All these water will drain in the sewer line which will then reach the sewer treatment plant and then it will be released to flow to Lake Mead.


----------



## christos-greece

Once again very nice new photos; well done


----------



## Skyckcty

The Las Vegas Wash / Wetlands Park filter out contaminants from the urban runoff/stormwater that flowed from the flood detention basins around Clark County by bio-remediation.

Those flood detention basins also act as a filtration system of stormwater/urban runoff before flowing to the flood channels leading to the Las Vegas Wash/Wetlands Park.


----------



## Skyckcty

At Rainbow Family Park a few days ago I met Julio with his toy. He said his drone is more for racing around an obstacle course and at this particular park he goes around the trees. He said it cost him around $500.00 for his quadcopter. There is also a sports park within Rainbow Family Park, I'll post more photos of the area later.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Slingshot motorcycle at the LinQ.


----------



## Skyckcty

Photos taken the other day on the construction update of the Nevada Supreme Court building in Downtown Vegas.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

T-Mobile Arena digital billboard.


----------



## PDH

Hi Skyckcty

Just love your photos, every few days I take a look and get to see these superb photos.

What I love about them is the whole overall view of Las Vegas you provide, love the photos of your meals and sometime I wish I was there to join in! you seem to go out a lot!

I haven't visited Las Vegas but when I do I know of a whole lot more to visit other than The Strip" thanks...

Is that your reflection in the window a few posts back showing the photo of the fellow reading his book, or is that you and a friend took the photo of you!

Again, many thanks, lust love this thread....


----------



## PDH

Boy, that last line should have read "Just love this thread" not "Lust"....... I guess that what skyscrapers can do to you... Hahahaha

But seriously, I really enjoy reading this thread, thanks


----------



## Skyckcty

^^^Thanks @PDH hahaha it was me looking down at the LED screen of the camera while taking a photo of the guy in front of me. :cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

My nephew and I dropped by the weigh in for the Canelo Vs Khan match yesterday. British fans were outnumbered by the Mexican fans. Anyway took some photos of the weigh in and I'll post them here later. For now I have the beautiful and large LED screen at the Harmon Corner showing info on the fight tonite.


----------



## Skyckcty

Marvel's Captain America Civil War @ the Harmon Corner LED screen.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Canelo VS Khan weigh in at the Toshiba Plaza.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

More photos from the Toshiba Plaza yesterday afternoon.


----------



## Skyckcty

T Mobile store.


----------



## diddyD

Superb update - especially the boxing^


----------



## Skyckcty

Thanks Diddy, BMW, Ferrari and a Tesla.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

UNLV Campus


----------



## Skyckcty

Japanese Garden at Bellagio.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Hyperloop One to begin testing its futuristic transport system in the Mojave desert in Las Vegas.:cheers:



*Hyperloop One...*


----------



## Skyckcty




----------



## Skyckcty




----------



## Skyckcty

Got more photos of the Japanese Garden at Bellagio and I'll post it later on.:cheers:


----------



## PDH

Wow, Gardens are awesome! fantastic!

Thanks


----------



## Skyckcty

Thanks PDH. Beautiful flowers at the Bellagio Japanese Garden.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

More photos from the Bellagio Conservatory.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty




----------



## Skyckcty

Eggslut opening soon at the Cosmopolitan! :cheers:



*Eggslut...*


----------



## Skyckcty

At work currently playing via piped in music "Freedom" by Wham, loving it! Hahaha!


----------



## Skyckcty

A great mix of 80's music at work, enjoying it!:cheers: "The Honeythief" by Hipsway


----------



## Skyckcty

Nice, sunny and warm today but last week it was raining. Some photos at the Angel Park flood channel/detention basin.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

80s kick a$$, hahaha great time, great music! Here is the Ocean Blue - "Between Something and Nothing".


----------



## Skyckcty

Love Town Square and Lazy Dog is constructing a restaurant adjacent to Saks Off 5th.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

More photos during the rain sometime last week.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Billy and I having a meal at Bruxie. I enjoyed the Pastrami sandwich while Billy ordered and enjoyed the tender Chicken sandwich.


----------



## Skyckcty

Update on the Tivoli Village expansion as seen from the Angel Park trail. Beautiful Palo Verde trees are now blooming all around the valley.


----------



## Skyckcty

Missed posting this NYNY marquee in front of Bruxie.


----------



## diddyD

Gorgeous pics^


----------



## Skyckcty

Thanks Diddy!

Just reminiscing 80s, love this song! "Wishful Thinking" - China Crisis:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Took my nephew Logan and his friends, Donovan and Adrian for a meal at Bruxie the other day. I ordered the Pastrami Sandwich while all three decided to have the Chicken Sandwich.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Update on the theater under-construction at Monte Carlo resort.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Steve Wynn checking out Slotzilla and a drone-view of the golf course behind Wynn and Encore which will be developed into a resort with lagoon and perhaps a zipline.:cheers:



*Vital Vegas*


----------



## Skyckcty

Advertising campaign being installed on the facade of the commercial center at Treasure Island.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

At Town Square a few days ago.


----------



## Skyckcty

First look at IKEA in Spring Valley.



*Vegas Eater - IKEA...*


----------



## Skyckcty

A few days ago in Downtown Vegas I met this wonderful lady who happens to be a lawyer. I asked her if she's Cuban and said no, she did mention taking up Latin American studies during her university years in Georgia. Here are some photos inside her office.


----------



## Skyckcty

Picked up my nephew from school the other day and took him to lunch, he was not hungry so he just ate one order of sushi roll. We saw Matt Goss at Tivoli Village on the way to Kabuki. :cheers:


----------



## RobTheBuilder

Nice pix, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Skyckcty

You're welcome Rob, walking along the Angel Park trail the other day.


----------



## Skyckcty

Dropped by Taco Bell a few days ago, Taco Bell food is like a safe version of street food, love it.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

After my meal at Taco Bell, I took the secondary streets behind it. Here are some photos of the neighborhood, this particular neighborhood in Spring Valley is older but nice and only around 10 minutes away from the Strip.:cheers:


----------



## diddyD

It is good catching up with your thread - nice pics.


----------



## Skyckcty

Thanks Diddy, view from the IKEA store parking area.


----------



## Skyckcty

Slow progress at the under-construction Supreme Court and Court of Appeals in Downtown Vegas. Columns are now being attached to the structure.


----------



## Skyckcty

Wow check out these impressive photos of the world's largest Top Golf , just looking at the photos makes me want to visit it.



*Vegas Eater - Take a Swing...*


----------



## Skyckcty

My friend and I wanted to have a meal at the restaurant inside IKEA but this is what greeted us upon reaching the restaurant, so we decided to just have a look around the massive store. I saw a floor lamp that I like.


----------



## Skyckcty

Photos taken at the Park on the Strip a few weeks ago.


----------



## Skyckcty




----------



## Skyckcty

Fitness area at Rainbow Family Park.


----------



## christos-greece

Once again great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Thanks Christos! Clark County Fire Station in Chinatown.


----------



## Skyckcty

I used to hang out at this park near my family's home in the NW side of town. I used to fly a stunt kite here with more open space but now the trees are all mature. There is a flood detention basin at this park as well.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

It was hot earlier today but just last week it was nice and cool at Red Rock Canyon National Conservation Area.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Delicious Egg salad sandwich at the Goodwich in Downtown Vegas. The Goodwich is located not far from the under-construction Eclipse Movie Theaters. US Foods having a delivery for the restaurant.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

The under-construction Eclipse Movie Theaters in Downtown Vegas.


----------



## Skyckcty

What will happen to Rue de Monte Carlo now that the resort is going to be re-branded as Park MGM? Let the guessing games begin with the street naming.


----------



## Alstonbernard

All of them are surely beautiful, thanks for the great images.


My Profiles: Financial Planning Long Island, https://woodhullcapitaladvisors.com, Fee-only Financial Planners Long Island, Financial Planners Long Island, Financial Planning in Long Island, Best Financial Planners Long Island, sims 4 challenges


----------



## Skyckcty

Thanks Alston, just tweeted MGM and perhaps Rue de Monte Carlo can now be re-named as Park Ave., hahaha anyway some shots at the monorail station in the City Center.


----------



## Skyckcty

Day Clubs are big business on and off the Strip, here are the pool parties at NYNY and Monte Carlo.


----------



## Skyckcty

People are lining up to get to the Dayclub at the Encore!:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

My friend and I went to lunch at IKEA the other day. My friend thought the food was like hospital food,hahahaha. I'll be nicer but tell it like it is. Love the Chicken Meatballs and Beef Meatballs, I don't care for the day old looking vegetables and bland mash potatoes. Love the desserts. The view of Spring Valley and beyond from the restaurant is beautiful.


----------



## Skyckcty




----------



## Skyckcty

The parking lot was full when we visited later in the afternoon at IKEA for our late lunch.


----------



## Skyckcty

My friend likes Einstein Bro Bagels but I don't care for it. Anyway beautiful day the last few days, cool and breezy but next week will be hot. Hahaha I ordered eggs and bacon in a cheesy bagel while my friend like the fruit cup and Turkey sandwich in a Cranberry bagel.


----------



## Skyckcty

Just some photos I missed posting.


----------



## Skyckcty

To stay on top and ahead of the competition, the Las Vegas Convention and Visitors Authority has been acquiring land adjacent to the main convention center. Here is one in front of the convention center and adjacent to their recently acquired property, the Riviera.


----------



## Skyckcty

The first building was imploded early this morning at the former Riviera hotel. One other building will be imploded in a few months while the rest will be torn down. Here it shows how much land the LVCVA has acquired. Stretching from Paradise Rd to the Las Vegas Strip, a whole city block.:cheers:
New York, Atlanta, Chicago, Los Angeles, Orlando and many cities around the world will have difficulty trying to topple Las Vegas as the convention capital of the world.


----------



## Skyckcty

Clark County government is very strict when it comes to air pollution around construction sites, contractors are required to clean up the area.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

View of the monorail station at the Westgate and Downtown's Fremont East District from the parking garage at Springhill Suites.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

I went to Clark County Government Center a couple of weeks ago to talk to one of the county employees regarding a problem in my community. Here are some photos taken from the government center.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Another brand new apartment complex under-construction in Spring Valley, adjacent to it are brand new under-construction single family homes. More on that later.


----------



## Skyckcty

A median public art piece in front of the Enterprise Police Station and Windmill Library.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

On the way home after lunch the other day.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

I normally go to Chevron for gas but was really running low so I stopped by Fills Good To Me. Pizza Rev at Shops on Rainbow is across the way from the gasoline station.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Love my pizza with marinara sauce, tomatoes, sausage, bell peppers, mushrooms, minced garlic, pepperoni, blue cheese while my friend ordered Pizza with ham, chicken, tomatoes, slivers of garlic, mushrooms......:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Checked on the construction of the Hotel Academic building at UNLV yesterday afternoon but first, here are some photos of the adjacent Central Desert Complex.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

My friend and I dined at PizzaRev for their Tuesday $6 promo. Guy behind the counter got a little excited with the onions on my pizza but still a delicious "creation" of mine, hahaha!:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Robert Irvine will be opening his first restaurant on the Strip at the Tropicana Resort and Casino.


----------



## Skyckcty

Driving around the neighborhood and going to Basil and Lime.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Construction update at the Hotel Academic Building @UNLV campus.


----------



## Skyckcty

UNLV


----------



## diddyD

A superb thread. Nice pics^


----------



## Skyckcty

Thanks Diddy and Christos. The future site of another resort by Wynn.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Chili's you should be ashamed of yourselves for upcharging for this meal, my friend got 3 little burnt strips of meat. Photos taken at Chili's Arroyo Market Square Spring Valley.


----------



## Skyckcty

For comparison, we get more food at Kabuki for half the price of a Chili's meal. Yes with Edamame, soup and salad.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Dropped by the recently opened Ramen Kobo in Spring Valley. Delicious meal.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Yesterday afternoon rain as seen from the porch at home, enough to make it even more muggy.


----------



## Skyckcty

Our lunch the other day at Basil and Lime, Mongolian Beef and Chicken Curry, extra rice for myself, hehe.


----------



## Skyckcty




----------



## Skyckcty

Random photos today on the way to the park.:cheers: It rained in the valley and in the mountains.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Beautiful and serene on a cloudy day at Desert National Wildlife Refuge.


----------



## Skyckcty

Desert National Wildlife Refuge


----------



## Skyckcty

There are water attractions at the Wynn Resort including this fountain in front of the property.


----------



## Skyckcty

Avengers Station at the Treasure Island.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Marvel Avengers Station


----------



## Skyckcty

Thank you Christos!

Work underway for more boutiques and restaurants in front of the Wynn property.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Late lunch at Archie's in Rainbow Sunset Pavilion in Spring Valley. Nice mix of restaurants at this commercial center, toward the rear are HQs for Hakkasan Group, Boyd Gaming and if Im not mistaken Wells Fargo. Billy ordered Mongolian Beef and I ordered a platter of Beef Basil Fried Rice. I'm a pig, I devoured the platter of fried rice, hahaha.:lol:


----------



## diddyD

Neat update


----------



## Skyckcty

Thanks diddy!
Just random photo of the Smith Center bell tower as seen from the Clark County Government Center.


----------



## Skyckcty

Fast food at the cafe inside IKEA.


----------



## christos-greece

Really very nice updates around Las Vegas :cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Thank you Christos.

Enjoying the scenery and cool temperature at the Spring Mountains National Recreation Area. With over 316,000 acres within the 6 million-acre Humboldt-Toiyabe National Forests, there is plenty of hiking opportunities here and a great way to escape the Summer heat in the valley.


----------



## Skyckcty

Plenty of photo-ops at the park, including this memorial for the 'Silent Heroes of the Cold War'. On November 17, 1955, a USAF 9068 military aircraft was on the way to Watertown, Nevada, now known as 'Area 51' when it crashed on the peak of Mt. Charleston. The force of the impact when the military aircraft hit the mountain bent the propeller and killed all people on board.


----------



## Skyckcty

A view of the hiking trails near the visitor center at the Spring Mountains National Recreation Area.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

More photos from the Spring Mountains National Recreation Area.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

There are many hiking trails and scenic overlooks like this one along the way from Kyle Canyon heading to Lee Canyon in the ski area. The view here show the vast Mojave Desert where the Atomic Bomb Testing were conducted.


----------



## Skyckcty

More photos from the viewdeck at the park. As seen on the photos, it started to rain during our visit.


----------



## Skyckcty

Hazy conditions in the valley as a result of the wildfires in California. That's a wild jack rabbit on the first photo. Plenty of wild jack rabbits in town.:lol:


----------



## Skyckcty

This is the Angel Park Trailhead adjacent to the Westcliff Transit Center. The trail connects Angel Park South, Bruce Trent Park and the Kellogg Zaher Soccer Complex. Beyond these parks are more trails connecting to other parks in the valley.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Angel Park Trailhead


----------



## Skyckcty

Lucky Dragon Boutique Hotel. The developer/owner of the adjacent Allure Condo tower is also a part-owner of the hotel.


----------



## Skyckcty

More photos from the Spring Mountains National Recreation Area.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

W Las Vegas building its own pool/nightclub and convention space. It will take over a wing of the SLS and remodel the whole building to suit their style of accomodations. :cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Took my nephew to Ramen Kobo for dinner last night. We ordered the same dish, Chashu Pork over rice, mine without the seaweed.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Vegas style golfing, hahaha!


----------



## Skyckcty

Photos taken today of the under-construction luxury apartments, The Mercer in Spring Valley. Still hazy conditions in the valley courtesy of the wildfires in California.


----------



## diddyD

Nice update - as always.


----------



## Skyckcty

Thank you Diddy. On the way to the grocery store, I dropped by Aspire apartment homes just to have a look inside this brand new community.


----------



## Skyckcty

There are charging stations for electric vehicles inside Aspire. This community in Spring Valley is attracting residents coming from other states, check the plates on the vehicles charging. One is from California and the other Washington.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Pool area at Aspire and its next door neighbor Xit Townhomes.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Residents residing in Aspire have access to the neighborhood behind the complex. This is a middle class neighborhood in Spring Valley while across the street adjacent to Aspire is the upper middle class community of Spanish Hills.

A lone wild Sunflower grew amongst the landscaping at Aspire, nice hehehe.


----------



## Skyckcty

The under-construction Elysian at Hacienda in Spring Valley. All three communities, The Mercer, Aspire and the Elysian are all within a mile radius from each other.


----------



## Skyckcty

Aside from multi-family residential communities going up in Spring Valley, there are also numerous single family residentials being developed in town. Here is a brand new middle class neighborhood across from the Elysian.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Westcliff Transit Center


----------



## Christi69

Thanks for documenting the "unknown" Vegas! 
Who is using transit in such affluent neighborhoods, full of roads and two or three-car garages? Maids, nurses?


----------



## Skyckcty

Locals who don't have a vehicle and locals with vehicles who can park in the adjacent lot and hop on the bus. Westcliff Transit Center offers park and ride for those do not wish to drive to Downtown and the Strip. There is an express line that goes to Downtown Vegas terminal.

This security guard never bothered to look up while I was taking photos inside and outside the terminal, he was too busy with his phone, texting, playing....hno:


----------



## Skyckcty

Billy and I love going to this part of the Spring Mountains National Recreation Area, nice, cool and a bit of rain yesterday afternoon.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

More photos from our visit to Mt. Charleston the other day.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty




----------



## Skyckcty

Our lunch today at Ramen Kobo, just loving the Pork Belly and Soft Boiled Egg, my friend ordered Pork and Chicken Ramen.


----------



## Skyckcty

More apts/townhomes in Spring Valley and across the street also still under-construction a community of detached homes. Right across the dirt lot, the community of Spanish Hills and its huge homes, the one shown on the left is still under-construction. Sky is nice and blue, clearer today with a bit of wind.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Warm but beautiful today, some photos around the neighborhood.


----------



## Skyckcty

Cloud cover making it muggy and at the same time blocking intense sunshine in town.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

UFC Global HQ construction update.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

The large vacant lot behind the under-construction UFC Global HQ will be developed as well.


----------



## Skyckcty

More single family residential development going up in Spring Valley.


----------



## Skyckcty

The Martin is a brand new apt. complex that recently opened in Spring Valley.


----------



## Skyckcty

Took my nephew Logan to Shake Shack earlier this afternoon for lunch.


----------



## diddyD

Cool update again^


----------



## Skyckcty

During my hike at Mt. Charleston, it started to rain so I decided just to turn around instead of going farther away from my starting point at the visitor center.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

The last photo is an older sign from the visitor center that was demolished to make way for the state of the art visitor center.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Thanks Diddy.
My friend and I at Pizza Rev sometime last week. Another restaurant opening soon at the commercial center, Fuzzy's Taco Shop.


----------



## Skyckcty

At over 316,000 acres, there are lots of hiking opportunities at Mt.Charleston.


----------



## Skyckcty




----------



## Skyckcty

On our visit to Mt. Charleston, right around 3:30PM my friend and I decided to drive back to the valley and head home.


----------



## Skyckcty

A visitor and his pet dogs at Mt. Charleston. No leash and no poop bags in hand.hno:


----------



## christos-greece

Wonderful, very nice updates from Las Vegas


----------



## Skyckcty

Thank you Christos. Here are some latest photos of the Lucky Dragon Hotel and Casino taken from the rear of the property. The area is an older part of Vegas and does not have a good reputation in Clark County. Perhaps with the Lucky Dragon opening soon, developers will start buying the vacant properties and even the problem apt complexes around it. 

















































































zz


----------



## Skyckcty

A street-corner 7-11 store not far from the Lucky Dragon Hotel.


----------



## Skyckcty

Some photos taken at home while watching the opening ceremonies of the Rio 2016 Olympics.:cheers:


----------



## diddyD

Vegas looks different to anything I have ever been used to - superb pics.


----------



## Skyckcty

Different in what way?

Anyway, a new community hospital will rise soon in Spring Valley across the way from PKWY Tavern.


----------



## Skyckcty

Just for comparison, forgot to post one of the photos below earlier. Nearly 30 degrees difference in temperature between the valley and up in the mountains.:cheers:


----------



## diddyD

A city surrounded by mountains, arid land - and desert. A lot different to what most city dwellers are accustomed to - I think.


----------



## Skyckcty

The Mojave Desert landscape definitely changed with urban and suburban development, the mountainous areas especially around the Spring Mountains National Recreation Area is always beautiful and refreshing area to visit.

Some photos taken at Spring Valley Community Park/Spring Valley High School. My apologies the photos are blurry, batteries are nearly depleted when I took these photos.


----------



## Skyckcty

More photos from our hike yesterday afternoon.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Critter condo at the wilderness area.


----------



## Skyckcty

The under construction Nevada Supreme Court and Court of Appeals in Downtown Vegas.


----------



## diddyD

Cool update^


----------



## Skyckcty

Thanks!

The under-construction Hotel College building at UNLV.


----------



## Skyckcty

The $56 million Hotel College Academic building at UNLV.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Love the Chicken pot pie at this fast food joint, also love the retro look of the restaurant.


----------



## Skyckcty

Don't know what to think of this car, I was in the area to take photos of the Clark County building behind it. More on that later.


----------



## Skyckcty

Clark County Operations Center - West


----------



## Skyckcty

Clark County Building Department


----------



## Skyckcty

More photos taken at the Clark County Building Department compound. :cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Walmart undergoing renovation, this is their produce section. There are more produce for sale but I ran out of memory on the SD card.


----------



## Skyckcty

Not a trail but a flood channel at Kellogg Zaher Sports Complex. When it rains, surface water flows here.:cheers:


----------



## BBMW

^
I've noticed that a lot of the parks and trails in Vegas-land seem to be in the flood control system. I guess that goes to how much rain they expect to get.


----------



## Skyckcty

Primary reason for the flood channels apart from trying to catch whatever little rain the Mojave Desert gets is to keep it off the communities around Clark County. Flash flooding can occur with the littlest of rain in just a short amount of time, with the channels and surface water drainage it can keep a neighborhood from flooding.


----------



## Skyckcty

The first three photos show a trail at Kellogg Zaher Sports Complex that lead to the Bonanza Trail linking parks in the area. The others are the track around the 11 fields at Kellogg Zaher. Also shown, Field #11 and one of the playgrounds in the park.


----------



## Skyckcty

On the way to Mt. Charleston a couple of weeks ago.Excuse the not so clear photos, the windshield on my friend's car is dirty.hno:


----------



## Skyckcty

Delicious sweets at Jean Philippe. The other desert Snickers, was sitting in the fridge for about a week so the chocolate broke but still delicious.


----------



## christos-greece

Looking really good, very nice new photos about Vegas


----------



## triodegradable

I miss Las Vegas


----------



## Skyckcty

These are the service trucks setting up lighting for the 2016 Clif Bar Cross Vegas at Desert Breeze Park.


----------



## Skyckcty

The Strip as seen from Desert Breeze Park.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Just random photos while waiting for the light to turn.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Lied Library @ UNLV


----------



## Skyckcty

UNLV's Thomas and Mack Center Pavilion recent addition which can be utilized for receptions and meetings at the site.


----------



## Skyckcty

Toward the rear section of Thomas & Mack Center and Cox Pavilion.


----------



## Skyckcty

Walked along the Angel Park Trail on a beautiful breezy day. The first photo is looking toward North Las Vegas and Aliante Resort, the next one also in North Las Vegas with Interstate 15 on the left side of the photo and the Las Vegas Motor Speedway on the right. The last three photos are in the community of Centennial Hills with its hospital in the center of the photos.


----------



## Skyckcty

Looking down toward the flood basin while walking at Angel Park trail.


----------



## diddyD

Great update^


----------



## christos-greece

Once again very nice updates about Las Vegas...


----------



## Skyckcty

Thanks Christos and Diddy. 

The first two photos taken yesterday show Lone Mountain as seen from Angel Park Trail. 
Today after visiting my family, I visited the area which is only less than 5 minutes away driving time from my family's home in the Northwest side of town. There is an Equestrian Trail at the base of the mountain. These photos were taken across the street from Majestic Park.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Photos of Majestic Park and the neighborhood across the street. Majestic Park together with the Police Memorial Park and Lone Mountain Equestrian Park make a beautiful community park this side of town. All three are adjacent to each other, one huge park system. Clark County, NV boast some of the best parks in the United States.


----------



## Skyckcty

Looking toward the lower section of Majestic Park and the abundant trees at Police Memorial Park. Adjacent to Majestic Park is a flood basin.


----------



## Skyckcty

More photos from the Angel Park Trail a few days ago. This predator was flying above the golf course looking for prey. Not sure if it's a hawk or an eagle but it has a wide wingspan.


----------



## Skyckcty

Kellogg Zaher Park and Angel Park Trail.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

My friend and I at Lone Mountain Equestrian Park and Trail.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

My friend and I went around the mountain, there are trails leading up on top with a beautiful view of the valley below.


----------



## Skyckcty

Here is one of the trail leading up to the top of Lone Mountain. A couple and their pet dog enjoying a beautiful day on top of Lone Mountain.


----------



## diddyD

Superb pics^


----------



## Skyckcty

Thanks Diddy.

Looking toward the community of Centennial Hills and its hospital and the adjacent community at Lone Mountain.:cheers: That's my friend in the grey shirt walking ahead of me.


----------



## Skyckcty

More photos from Lone Mountain Equestrian Park and Trail.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Heading back to the parking area at the park.:cheers: Yes our roadways are not clogged with vehicles, just the way I like it, at least this side of Clark County, NV hahahaha! City of Henderson cannot say the same for their area that's why I seldom go to that part of Clark County, NV.


----------



## Skyckcty

At my favorite Pizza restaurant, PizzaRev.


----------



## diddyD

Again - very nice pics^


----------



## Christi69

Las Vegas seems to have a lot of very well tended trails, with beautiful views. But they do not seem very used by people, or is it that you go there outside "rush hour"?!


----------



## Skyckcty

Clark County has an abundance of parks with trails even in masterplanned communities, so you see very few people around in public parks. Also they seem to be afraid of the sunshine even during beautiful cool breezy days, haha strange but true, I have lived here over 30 years to know that. There are hardly any people in the parks which is fine with me, less people, less trash. One other thing to note, Clark County, NV outside of the Strip feels like a small town, love it, not overrun with people.


----------



## Skyckcty

A late Saturday afternoon at Desert Breeze Park. During the weekend the park host a youth soccer league.


----------



## Skyckcty

On the Strip someone or something is always watching you, hahahaha!


----------



## christos-greece

Once again very nice photos from Las Vegas


----------



## Skyckcty

Thanks guys! Neon Trees' lead vocalist Tyler Glenn doing soundcheck earlier this afternoon. He'll hit the stage tonite at First Friday. This guy definitely can sing and he sounds exactly the same live.


----------



## Skyckcty

Priscilla Fowler and some of her artworks on display at this month's First Friday.:cheers:


























-
-
*Priscilla Fowler*


----------



## Skyckcty

Tyler Glenn at last night's First Friday. He speaks and sings from the heart.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

A couple of weeks ago I posted a photo of a large bird flying above Angel Park Golf Course, well I found out what it was. It was not a hawk but an eagle. Here are some photos taken at Angel Park adjacent to Angel Park Golf Course. 

Another story, normally there are plenty of jackrabbits and chipmunks around the park but while this eagle was perched on the lamp post, not a single jackrabbit or chipmunk can be seen. They sensed a predator around. :cheers: Check out the claw on this eagle.


----------



## Skyckcty

These guys were doing exercise at Angel Park and then noticed the eagle on the lamp post behind them.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

I've posted this video a few years ago and I'll post it again, Tyler Glenn sang this song last night at First Friday. Love this version compared to the official video.


----------



## diddyD

Wow - I love the eagle.


----------



## Skyckcty

Thanks Diddy. Some photos taken a few days ago at Desert Breeze park. There are always idiots everywhere you go just like the owners of these two cars bringing their vehicles deep inside the park.hno:


----------



## Skyckcty

A Strip bus advertising the upcoming presidential debate next week @ UNLV and a banged up Lexus.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Gordon Ramsay's latest and also a flagship for his casual Fish and Chips restaurant now open at the LinQ! While Town Square welcomes Lazy Dog's second location in Clark County, NV.:cheers:


*Vegas Eater - Grab Fish...*

*Vegas Eater - Lazy Dog...*


----------



## christos-greece

Once again very nice photos from Las Vegas


----------



## Skyckcty

At Raising Cane's yesterday afternoon.


----------



## Skyckcty

My nephew Logan and Donovan at Pink Taco in the Hard Rock Hotel.:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Once again very nice updates from Las Vegas


----------



## Skyckcty

Thanks Christos. Love the fried rice and Chicken Katsu at Jumping Rice and Rolls.:cheers:


----------



## diddyD

A very nice update^


----------



## Skyckcty

Thanks Diddy.

With Tivoli Village's 2nd phase construction nearing completion, it will nearly double the size of the commercial center. Looking forward to its new tenants opening soon.


----------



## Skyckcty

SEMA 2016 is back in town. Took photos around while the trade show was setting up. Security is tight inside the Las Vegas Convention Center but outdoors was more lax. I only took around 150 photos. Around 2,400 companies will be at the tradeshow showcasing anything and everything automotive.
*SEMA 2016*https://www.semashow.com/


----------



## Skyckcty




----------



## Skyckcty

According to SEMA, the trade show will have around 1,500 vehicles on display and I only took around 150 photos, just imagine the scope of this trade show.


----------



## ashton

^ Amazing.


----------



## diddyD

Cool vehicles.


----------



## Skyckcty

Yeah thanks guys. Went back Sunday to see more at SEMA. Got the chance to take some photos indoors, lots of ground to cover but managed to take some nice shots. SEMA still doing a lot of setting up. Anyway some photos from Saturday outdoors at SEMA.


----------



## Skyckcty

Barely made a dent (no pun intended) on taking photos of the cars at the trade show but here are more taken Saturday out of the 1500 cars on display. BTW was able to take photos of the cars that were under the covers Sunday afternoon.


----------



## ashton

Cargasms right now.


----------



## Skyckcty

Hahaha yes sensory overload. Overwhelming to be at this place, so much to see. There is even a 2nd floor area on the expansive Las Vegas Convention Center, all filled. Here are more photos. Did you notice the big guns with bullets on the red jeep?


----------



## ashton

Those bullets on the red jeep is the bomb, I mean who does that?


----------



## Skyckcty

^^^Americans! Hahaha! The bullets are like 3 inches long, I don't want to be on the receiving end of those bullets.
Anyway I got more car photos but I'll take a break and instead post photos of a public art installation at the Park by MGM. I also took photos of people which I thought blend in nicely with the art installation. By the way, the Monte Carlo Theater for the performing arts looks really nice.


----------



## Skyckcty

More photos of the art installation at the Park by MGM and the unsuspecting models.:cheers: You can also see the Monte Carlo Theater on the first photo.


----------



## Skyckcty

After these photos, I'll have another batch later and more SEMA photos.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

SEMA 2016 prior to the official opening of the trade show.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

More photos of the outdoor area taken Sunday afternoon pre-SEMA trade show. Lots setting up going on.


----------



## Skyckcty




----------



## ashton

^ All amazing.


----------



## Skyckcty

Yeah love those cars on the last set of photos.


----------



## Skyckcty




----------



## Skyckcty




----------



## ashton

^ dope!


----------



## Skyckcty

Yes, very Mad Max-ish! Container Park at Fremont East District.


----------



## Skyckcty

Sometime last week while waiting for my senior citizen neighbor to be released from Spring Valley Hospital. Had to give my neighbor a ride home.


----------



## Skyckcty

Our latest favorite restaurant at Town Square, Lazy Dog. Spicy, Sweet and Sour Chicken for me and Billy ordered the same Chicken Parmesan. It does not look it but the Chicken was actually tender, love it.


----------



## ashton

^ beautiful!


----------



## christos-greece

Once again wonderful, very nice photos from Las Vegas :cheers:


----------



## diddyD

A lot of superb pics.


----------



## Skyckcty

Thank you! Still have lots of car photos to post but I'll take a break from posting SEMA2016 and instead post photos of the recently concluded 2016 Aviation Nation at Nellis Air Force Base.


----------



## Skyckcty

Other branches of the military like the US Army, Navy and Coastguard were also represented at the 2016 Aviation Nation.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Lockheed Martin's F35-Lightning II stealth fighter and the pilots signing autograph at 2016 Aviation Nation.:cheers:


----------



## ashton

^ Never fails to amaze me.


----------



## Skyckcty

Thanks Ashton. Aviation Nation is a great no fee event not just for locals but visitors as well. My nephew and I stayed for around three hours but could easily stayed longer. So much to see at the event. The last 3 photos are the F-35.


----------



## Skyckcty

Bell Boeing Osprey Helicopter on exhibit at the 2016 Aviation Nation.


----------



## Skyckcty




----------



## ashton

^ Dude, that's awesome.


----------



## Skyckcty

Nellis Air Force Base air traffic control tower.:cheers:


----------



## diddyD

Another cool update^


----------



## Skyckcty

Thanks Diddy and Ashton. Majestic Park in the NW side of town.


----------



## ashton

^ Oh, that's beautiful.


----------



## Skyckcty

Thanks Ashton, we have nice parks in Clark County but hardly anyone in it. Perhaps because of the weather, it is Fall and you can't tell just by looking at the photos but it was cold the day I took the photos.


----------



## ashton

^ Nice updates again. Looks a bit cold but I love cold weather.


----------



## Skyckcty

Our meal at Miller's Ale House in Town Square, love the Tomato Soup and Pastrami Sandwich, Billy had pasta.


----------



## Skyckcty

Yes it was cold, Fall Season and the leaves are changing in town now. Some photos at Town Square, normally there are many people walking around Town Square but not this particular day.


----------



## ashton

^ ah so beautiful.


----------



## diddyD

Nice update.


----------



## Skyckcty

Thanks Diddy! More photos from SEMA 2016.


----------



## ashton

^ Nice updates.


----------



## Skyckcty

Thanks, over at the Wynn Buffet a few days ago. Love the smoked Salmon.


----------



## Skyckcty

Under construction Hotel College building at UNLV.


----------



## Skyckcty

Went to Cafe Breizh for a meal today. Had one or two of my favorite meals, Salmon Quiche, delicious. On the second order I opted out of the salad. Italian soda and French "pie". Spoke to the chef/owner Pierre Gatel and he was very nice. I asked him if he was still working at Wynn and he said since opening his own restaurant, he left the Wynn.:cheers:


----------



## ashton

^ Amazing updates. Nice seeing your regular life in LV.


----------



## christos-greece

Once again amazing, very nice updates


----------



## Skyckcty

Thanks guys, been really busy lately and have not had time taking photos. Anyway, some old photos taken at SEMA2016.


----------



## ashton

Nice...


----------



## Skyckcty

Thanks Ashton, cold and rainy today, had to make tea at home.:cheers:


----------



## ashton

^ even beautiful on a cold day...


----------



## Skyckcty

Yesterday afternoon I drove my senior citizen neighbor to the AT&T store across the street from Tivoli Village at Boca Park so she could pay her telephone bill. Good thing it was not raining yesterday, I had to drive her around so she could go grocery shopping.


----------



## Skyckcty

Ashton, if it clears out today then it should be beautiful. Photo above with the rain is looking toward Red Rock Canyon yesterday afternoon. It was foggy yesterday, in the evening fog was so thick in suburbia, you cannot see the Strip.

I'll take photos later today, Red Rock Canyon National Conservation Area should be covered in snow, if it does not rain, should be nice.:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

As always great, very nice photos, Skyckcty


----------



## ashton

^ Awww driving your neighbor around? That's the sweetest thing to do on Christmas. Bless you.... 

Beautiful set again you have in there.


----------



## Skyckcty

Thanks guys. Ashton, my neighbor is still recuperating from a hip surgery so she is not allowed to drive yet, she lives two doors down from me so I don't mind.

Anyway, dropped by Red Rock Canyon, not much snow on the peaks, rain must have cleared them off. :cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty




----------



## Skyckcty

Snow fell once again Christmas eve, some photos taken Saturday afternoon of the snow capped Sheep Mountain Range.:cheers:


----------



## ashton

Such a kind heart...  The new sets are really nice too.. Love them. Merry Christmas to you from the Maldives!


----------



## Skyckcty

Merry Christmas to you Ashton in the sunny Maldives! Merry Christmas Everyone! Photos of the small Christmas tree at home. Once again, I, decorated the small tree instead of the large 7 ft Christmas tree.


----------



## Skyckcty




----------



## Skyckcty

The La Madre Mountain Range in the Red Rock Canyon National Conservation Area.


----------



## Skyckcty

Shame that the development is reaching the beautiful park areas of Clark County. Year after year whenever it rains or snows the dirt and gravel loosens revealing the beautiful red rocks underneath. I have lived here for 30 years and every year more and more red rocks are being "washed" and revealed. It takes about an hour hike to reach the area from the nearest neighborhood street.


----------



## ashton

^ Just beautiful. That Christmas Tree is lovely.


----------



## christos-greece

As always great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Thank you!

Tesla at Town Square installing a charging station.


----------



## ashton

^ Nice new set of photos!


----------



## diddyD

It is always nice keeping up with your pic sets.


----------



## Skyckcty

Thanks Diddy and Ashton.
Billy and I had a late lunch at the newest Ramen bar in Spring Valley from the same people that owns Ohjah Japanese Steakhouse. I ordered the Oxtail Ramen while Billy ordered Chicken Katsu.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

A flood channel built to prevent rushing flood waters from reaching the neighborhood. There is a community not far from this area and there will be more.


----------



## Skyckcty

Locals enjoying the park. Enjoying it to a point of destroying it. Look at the tracks created by the ATV they are using. These two locals were on top of the flood channel racing to get to the rock formations.


----------



## Skyckcty

There are so many people at the park now but it is still a beautiful place to explore.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

The beautiful red sandstones slowly revealing itself.:cheers:


----------



## ashton

^ They are all beautiful.


----------



## Skyckcty

Thank you Ashton. Right after visiting the park I dropped by Cafe Breizh for a meal and also brought home a muffin and brioche with crunchy chocolate topping. The cafe has French doors that can be opened for people wishing to sit outdoors on the patio during the warmer months.


----------



## Skyckcty




----------



## ashton

^ Again, beautiful sets. And that thing with chocolate on top, looks delish.


----------



## Skyckcty

Thanks Ashton, the brioche was good. 

On my way back from my hike at the park I noticed my right shoe print on the ground. My left shoe track heading back to the car stepped exactly at the tip of the right shoe track.

The right shoe track pointing toward you was the first track on my way to my destination while the left shoe print was the track of my shoe as I was heading to back to my car. To prove it was mine, I took a photo of my left shoe to show the track, hehehe. I know I've got too much time on my hands.


----------



## ashton

^ Nice!


----------



## Skyckcty

Thanks! It is raining again today and the forecast for tomorrow is the same which means this area gets a little bit of "washing" changing the landscape, hehehehe!:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty




----------



## ashton

^ Again, nice sets you got there, Sky.


----------



## diddyD

There is a lot of superb updates.


----------



## Skyckcty

Thanks Diddy and Ashton. Dropped by HomeGoods today to pick up some English teas for refreshment.


----------



## Skyckcty

Hiking at Red Springs last week. Some of the photos show Kraft Mountain taken at the parking area. More rain and snow in the mountains forecasted this coming weekend.


----------



## Skyckcty




----------



## Skyckcty

More rain means more water for Clark County, you can also see there is a wellhead installed in the area.


----------



## ashton

^ Just beautiful. The last shots are so relaxing.


----------



## diddyD

Another superb update.


----------



## Skyckcty

Delicious Strawberry and Nutella Crepe at Cafe Breizh.


----------



## Skyckcty

A couple of days ago at Cafe Breizh's competition, the French Bakery, delicious Quiche, had the Florentine and Billy ordered Ham and Cheese.


----------



## ashton

^ Very nice!


----------



## AbidM

I've got a lot to catch up on. *grabs coffee*


----------



## Skyckcty

Now that the weather is getting nicer, I'll start taking more photos again. Visited the Wetlands Park on the other side of town the other day. Tried not to disturb this Great Egret as I took these photos.:cheers:


----------



## ashton

^ Beautiful!


----------



## Skyckcty

Thank you Abid and Ashton! A few days ago I visited my mother at Spring Valley Medical Center. Photos of a beautiful house across the street from the hospital and the view looking toward Mt.Charleston. Up in the higher elevations, the mountains are still blanketed in snow.


----------



## Skyckcty

There are many ponds supporting wildlife at the Clark County Wetlands Park, here are three of those ponds.:cheers:


----------



## diddyD

Its always nice catching up with your thread.


----------



## ashton

^ That's how a hospital view should look like.. The Wetland Parks also looks nice.


----------



## triodegradable

Nice !!


----------



## Skyckcty

@Diddy been really busy but I try to get around, @Ashton, Clark County NV is surrounded by mountains so we really have nice views of them all around. Our section of town (West) and the surrounding mountains are higher in elevation so the peaks are blanketed in snow compared to the other side. You can tell by looking at the mountains around the Wetlands Park (East). Thanks Diddy, Ashton and Trio.

This past Wednesday there was a friendly Soccer match between Iceland and Mexico at the Sam Boyd Stadium. Some photos of Sam Boyd Stadium a few days prior to the match. Oh Mexico won the match.


----------



## Skyckcty

Our water treatment plant adjacent to the Wetlands Park.


----------



## Skyckcty

Scenery around the Clark County Wetlands Park.


----------



## ashton

^ Beautiful views!


----------



## Skyckcty

Yes nice scenery but at the same time, development has ruined the area with homes being built all around.


----------



## diddyD

This is interesting to see^ - thank you.


----------



## Skyckcty

@Diddy, the Clark County Wetlands Park is always improving and making changes at the park, thanks. Rock formations are nice as well.


----------



## PDH

I really love all the different facets of Vegas life that you show, not many other threads in this topic do that at all, just pretty pictures, but you really capture the essence of life there, makes me feel part of your surrounds, to be honest, this thread is all I really read in this subject!

I don't know about others but I very much appreciate the effort you go to! :cheers:


----------



## ashton

Beautiful.


----------



## Skyckcty

PDH said:


> I really love all the different facets of Vegas life that you show, not many other threads in this topic do that at all, just pretty pictures, but you really capture the essence of life there, makes me feel part of your surrounds, to be honest, this thread is all I really read in this subject!
> 
> I don't know about others but I very much appreciate the effort you go to! :cheers:


Thank you very much for the kind words and encouragement. Been really busy and tied up lately so I will be more active posting photos on a regular basis soon. Here are more photos from the Wetlands Park.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Adjacent and near the entrance to the Clark County Wetlands Park is a neighborhood park, here are some photos of it.


----------



## ashton

^ Nice set of photos.


----------



## Skyckcty

Thanks Ashton. Some photos take at Desert National Wildlife Refuge last week. Water seen here comes from the aquifer underground. :cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Wildlife? 


























Nope just a sculpture but I have seen Coyotes and Gray Fox in the past in the desert and on the street.:cheers:


----------



## ashton

^ Beautiful!


----------



## Skyckcty

Thank you! Checked out a different area of Red Springs the other day.


----------



## Skyckcty




----------



## Skyckcty

It does not matter where you reside in the world, there will always be idiots with their idiotic ways. Watch the people on top of this rock formation.


----------



## Skyckcty

These boulders that separated and rolled off the rock formation are huge.


----------



## ashton

^ Love them! Nice..


----------



## diddyD

I love the coyote - superb pics.


----------



## hnrt

good photos


----------



## Skyckcty

It's been raining all day Saturday and we'll take it. Flood channel doing its purpose, all the rainwater will eventually reach Lake Mead via our wastewater treatment facility and through Las Vegas Wash.:cheers:Oh and the wildlife enjoying it, more on that later.


----------



## Skyckcty

Wild ducks on the flood channel.


----------



## Skyckcty

Thank you, hnrt, Diddy and Ashton.


----------



## Skyckcty

The High Roller as seen from the Hard Rock Hotel garage.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty




----------



## Skyckcty

If I'm not mistaken I believe I took these random photos this past Thurday. Tourists in suburbia.


----------



## christos-greece

Once again great, very nice updates from Las Vegas :cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Thanks Christos! A school and a house of worship on the East side of town. Photos were taken sometime last month.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Twice a year, the fashion industry hold its trade shows in Vegas, MAGIC 2017 is back in town.:cheers:



*MAGIC 2017*


----------



## Skyckcty

High Five said:


> Hey Skyckcty, thanks for all the updates and for the pics. Whenever you are in the UNLV area again, could you get some pics of the new student parking garage going up on Maryland pkwy. I couldn't find any recent pics and google street view is from last June. Thanks. And again, only if you happen to be in the area.


Parking garage is done but was not able to take photos of it. I was driving on Tropicana and only had a glimpse of it. I will take photos once I'm back at UNLV again.


----------



## Skyckcty

A source of sustenance for wildlife in the desert, Desert Misletoe. These parasitic plants offer berries in the desert.:cheers:


----------



## ashton

^ Nice ones.


----------



## Skyckcty

Photos taken at Starbucks on the Strip on a rainy night.


----------



## SERVUSBR

Nice pics from Vegas. I visited the city in 2012. But I didn't know that the neighbourhood of the city has too many things to see and to visit. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Skyckcty

Thanks, there are visitors who just stay on the Strip and not venture out while others check what Clark County, NV has to offer. 

Celebrated one of my nephew's birthday on the Strip the other day. I took my youngest sister and two nephews for a dinner in the buffet restaurant at the Wynn Resort. Of course I had my favorite desserts.


----------



## Skyckcty

Not the most up-to-date information but a good read on how Clark County, NV manages our precious limited resource, water.


*Las Vegas Wash*


----------



## Skyckcty

A late lunch at a Thai restaurant on a cold afternoon today.


----------



## Skyckcty

A couple of random shots, one of a bar and the other, an advertising campaign.


----------



## Skyckcty

A couple of shots by the roadway at Red Springs.


----------



## diddyD

Very good sets of pics.


----------



## Skyckcty

Thanks Diddy. Earlier today after lunch I told my friend to ease up on the gas pedal so I can take photos of the trees. Took a couple of shots while the car was moving, not bad. Spring is just around the corner, a beautiful day and trees are blooming once again, but rain is in the forecast for Sunday and Monday, hahaha.


----------



## Skyckcty

This evening I picked up my oldest sister from work and took her to dinner at the Aria Buffet. She enjoyed the crab legs and oysters while I enjoyed the lamb osso buco and of course, I've got to have Salmon, hehehe. Desserts are similar to the Wynn Buffet, nothing special.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Some photos taken November 2016 at Aria and the Cosmopolitan with my nephew.


----------



## christos-greece

As always very nice updates from Las Vegas


----------



## Skyckcty

Thanks Christos! Well, Sunday came and no rain so I stopped by the Wetlands Park. One of the larger ponds was drained of water, looks like the water is being diverted elsewhere. Anyway, took photos of this bird that caught its meal on the nearly dried up pond. It looks like it caught a mudfish.


----------



## Skyckcty

One of the ponds drained of water. I'll come back again in the Spring to see if they fill this up with water once again.


----------



## Skyckcty

Overcast skies over the Clark County Wetlands Park.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

The view of the spectators from the Sam Boyd Stadium. You can also see Bennett Field on the photos, a model aircraft runway. No one was flying a model aircraft when I took the photos because of the strong gusty winds.


----------



## Skyckcty

Bennett Field


----------



## Skyckcty

For an early dinner I dropped by Cafe Breizh and had Salmon Quiche. Of course I had to order one to go as well. Two tables down, a French American kid, his friend and his grandmother were having their meal as well.


----------



## Skyckcty

Wildlife at the Clark County Wetlands Park a few days ago.


----------



## Skyckcty

I was trying not to disturb this bird but it heard me and flew away.


----------



## Skyckcty

Recycled water on its way to Lake Mead. Clark County, NV recycle between 93-94% of its water. If it goes down the drain, it will make its way to the sewer treatment plant. Clearing of reeds at the Wetlands Park. All the reeds around the Wetlands Park also help in purifying/filtering the treated water on its way to Lake Mead. It looks like this area is being improved for the visitors to the park.


----------



## diddyD

A nice update.


----------



## Skyckcty

The ponds are now once again being filled with treated sewer water. Not a hint the water here once came from the sewer. There is no odor and it was a nice place to stroll. Pretty soon there will be no 'sandy' beach here and it will be all under water for the wildlife.


----------



## Skyckcty

On some of the photos you can see an ancient extinct volcano from one of the trails at the Wetlands Park.


----------



## Skyckcty

A vintage car at the Arts District.


----------



## Skyckcty

Thanks Diddy. Waterworks Exhibit at the Springs Preserve will be unveiled sometime this year.:cheers: Beautiful structure in Brutalist style of architecture.


----------



## Skyckcty

The day I visited the Springs Preserve, the park was busy and it was even utilizing the back lot for parking.


----------



## Skyckcty

With around 130,000 people in attendance, the ConExpo/Con Agg is buzzing with activity at the Las Vegas Convention Center.


----------



## Skyckcty

Tomorrow will be the last day for this trade show so I might come back and take some more photos.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Just waiting for the light to turn green.


----------



## Skyckcty

A newer model BMW pulling up right beside my car the other day.:cheers: My car is nothing fancy but it has driven me over 250,000 miles.


----------



## PDH

Hey Skyckcty,

Big "CONGRATULATIONS" on Reaching 3000 Posts.......

Well Done :cheers:

Peter


----------



## Skyckcty

Thank you PDH!

ConExpo / Con Agg is now officially over. Crews are now dismantling the exhibit areas. Thank you ConExpo / Con Agg and see you in three years!:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty




----------



## Skyckcty

I love the Springs Preserve's latest permanent exhibit,Bomtown 1905, recreating Main Street Las Vegas circa 1905. Great thing about the Springs Preserve, it has ample space to add more structures to Main Street Las Vegas. :cheers: Each of these structures have an exhibit inside which makes it even more interesting.


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Once again very nice photos from around Las Vegas


----------



## Christi69

Large bank for a small city! Where did the money come from? Agriculture? Mines?


----------



## Skyckcty

Mining in Southern Nevada and Las Vegas was also a trading route in the Southwest leading to Los Angeles.


----------



## Skyckcty

Thank you Christos and Christi.
Some vintage photos on the exhibit at the Springs Preserve.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Las Vegas Springs Preserve


----------



## Skyckcty

Railroad cottages that once housed the workers building the rail line, circa 1900s.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

An awesome place for locals and visitors to Clark County, NV, the Las Vegas Springs Preserve.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Sugar Factory's flagship restaurant/store at the Fashion Show Mall.


----------



## Skyckcty

Spring is in the air, beautiful mild weather. Had lunch at Panera Bread the other day, love their Broccoli and Cheese Soup.


----------



## Skyckcty

Late afternoon walk and update on construction of the new William Harrah Hotel College in UNLV which by the way is the number one hospitality and leisure management institution in the world. 

*Newswise - UNLV Harrah...*


----------



## Skyckcty

Took my nephew for a meal at his favorite Japanese restaurant, Kabuki. Forgot to inform the server to have the teriyaki sauce on the side. Good thing the sauce is not too sweet. Trees were blooming at Town Square when we visited.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

From one of the parking garages at Town Square you can see the snow covered Mount Charleston.:cheers:


----------



## diddyD

Another nice update^


----------



## Skyckcty

Thanks Diddy.

As I have mentioned in the past, there are many trashy people residing in Clark County, NV. This is the community of Red Springs and these are behind someone's home.hno: Photos were taken late afternoon on January 2017.


----------



## Skyckcty

Lanterns above the food court at Lucky Dragon. A few months after it opened, the boutique hotel is renovating its food court and moving one of its restaurants from the second floor to the site of the food court. The food court will be downsized and the vacated space upstairs will be turned into a gambling area. Hopefully the lanterns will be spared so I can take better photos of it. These were taken a few weeks ago.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Thanks but NO thanks Lucky Dragon, I don't eat Sushi that has been sitting on the counter for an extended period of time. Some of the Dimsum on the counter at the food court. The small tea room/bar by the pool at Lucky Dragon. One of these days, I'll have tea at this joint.


----------



## Skyckcty

Pizza at Pizza Rev! Billy loves Capers on his Pizza. Hehehe.


----------



## Skyckcty

Uploading older photos I took a few weeks ago. Here are some from a Thai restaurant.


----------



## Skyckcty

A shop in Downtown Vegas that restores old Beamers.


----------



## ashton

^ Back from my holidays...  Really nice photos, Sky.


----------



## diddyD

Again - superb update.


----------



## Skyckcty

Thank you Ashton and Diddy. 
Under-construction hospital in Spring Valley. Nice and cool weather today and a chance of rain tomorrow, fingers crossed. Hahaha. Post photos of your holiday Ashton.


----------



## ashton

^ Weather seems nice.. Nice photos too!


----------



## Skyckcty

Yes it was nice and cooler yesterday and today but the rain?!? A few days ago at Taco Bell Cantina.


----------



## ashton

^ Again, nice to see the daily lives of LV peeps. Keep them coming. I love your thread...


----------



## Skyckcty

Thanks! Over at Red Springs the other day. Locals rock climbing.


----------



## Skyckcty

Locals and tourists to Red Springs. On the last photo, you can see the group of 4 tourists, hehehe have fun hunting.


----------



## Skyckcty




----------



## Skyckcty

A family visiting Red Springs.:cheers:


----------



## diddyD

Nice pics^


----------



## ashton

^ Nice!


----------



## Skyckcty

Beautiful scenery and wildflowers at Red Springs. The spring water will soon dry up by Summer.:cheers:


----------



## ashton

^ again, beautiful!


----------



## Christi69

Very nice updates!


----------



## Skyckcty

Thank you Christi, Ashton and Diddy. Small pool of water will soon diminish as the temperature rises and the vegetation grows sucking up the very little water that's in the pool.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

A small memorial on the grounds of UNLV honoring those Las Vegas and UNLV service members who sacrificed their lives for the country.


----------



## Skyckcty

An under-construction student housing at UNLV.


----------



## christos-greece

Once again great, very nice updates; well done :cheers:


----------



## ashton

^ That looks nice!


----------



## Skyckcty

Thanks Ashton and Christos.
All around Clark County, NV the Acacia trees are now showcasing its sweet scented flowers.


----------



## ashton

^ Nice! Weather seems nice.


----------



## Skyckcty

Yes and today the wind is gusting at close to 65 mph. Very strong winds blowing all around Clark County, NV.
Love the atrium showcase at Aria. I may have to come back and take individual photos of some of the bikes hanging.


----------



## meteoforumitalia

Skyckcty said:


> Thank you Christos and Christi.
> Some vintage photos on the exhibit at the Springs Preserve.:cheers:


really interesting, and I wonder: why did some people decide to settle there in the middle of nowhere, in the desert?


----------



## Skyckcty

Mining, trading route, railroad construction, Hoover Dam construction, gambling legalization/expansion and simply because its human nature to explore.


----------



## Skyckcty

On the way to Chick Fil A near the Strip. Dark skies and windy today. You cannot even see the Stratosphere Tower on the first photo which under normal clear conditions, you can see the tower toward the center of the photo.


----------



## Skyckcty

Verdict on the Chick Fil A food, the Chicken strips are seasoned well, tender, smaller portions but delicious. My friend enjoyed his Chicken sandwich. The fries are blah, nothing special. Between Canes and Chick Fil A, I will choose Canes because of the larger portions also tender and closer to home. If I was near the Strip on Sahara and Rancho, then more than likely I will drop by for a meal.


----------



## Skyckcty

Wind was so strong, it toppled a car port today.


----------



## Skyckcty




----------



## ashton

^ Very nice sets.


----------



## diddyD

6067 - wow.


----------



## Skyckcty

Rain clouds approaching today. Photos taken a few minutes ago.


----------



## ericts

Spectacular


----------



## ashton

^ The like buttons are gone but super super like the new photos!


----------



## christos-greece

Indeed great, very nice new photos :cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Thank you Christos and Ashton.
Near and on the Strip as I drive to Aria the other day. Rock and Reilly's is the latest bar/restaurant that opened on the Strip across the MGM City Center.


----------



## Skyckcty

The latest exhibit at Bellagio, Japanese Tea Garden and Samurai!:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

More from the beautiful Bellagio Conservatory showcasing Japanese culture.:cheers:


----------



## ashton

^ Nice!


----------



## Skyckcty

Thanks Ashton, love the Bellagio Conservatory, it truly spends the time and money to create a beautiful seasonal display not just for visitors but for locals as well.


----------



## Skyckcty




----------



## Skyckcty

Hiking the other day at Red Spring. This house has been in the area for a long time and at least the owner tried to have the house blend in with the surrounding area. Spoke to this lady briefly while she walk her horses. There was a car approaching so I hurriedly took photos.


----------



## Skyckcty

Hiking yesterday afternoon, overcast skies with a slight breeze. The pine trees shown here are full grown trees but looks miniscule in front of the monolithic rock formations. Compare them to the cars passing by.


----------



## ashton

^Beautiful scenery!


----------



## Skyckcty

It's Polaris Slingshot versus Vanderhall Laguna. Leaning towards the Vanderhall, now if I can 
only afford it, I would not mind riding it around town. Price tag for the Vanderhall, $50,000.00, same price as a luxury car. These are toys for the well-to-do. By the way, the ones shown here are rentals.


----------



## ashton

^ WOW!


----------



## Skyckcty

Red Spring


----------



## ashton

^ Wonderful..


----------



## christos-greece

Once again very nice photos from around Las Vegas


----------



## Skyckcty

Thank you Ashton and Christos. A lot similar to the scent from the flowers of the Acacia tree, these Cassias at home also release wonderful sweet scent. They are all scattered in front of my home including one next to the porch. Love Spring!


----------



## Skyckcty

While waiting for my sister finish her shift, I walked outside to take a few photos a couple of days ago.


----------



## Skyckcty




----------



## ashton

I'm loving the street scenes and the people!


----------



## Skyckcty

Thanks Ashton, too many people. Over at Town Square, it is not overrun with people and more of a local place with some tourists but still beautiful and it's Spring so the flowers are all blooming. Some photos taken today after lunch.


----------



## Skyckcty

Town Square Las Vegas


----------



## Skyckcty




----------



## ashton

^ Very nice sets of photos you got there.


----------



## SERVUSBR

^^Great pics from Vegas. Thanks for sharing.:applause:


----------



## diddyD

Gorgeous sets of pics.


----------



## christos-greece

Indeed for once again very nice photos


----------



## Skyckcty

Thank's everyone! Beautiful weather the last few days. Some photos of people playing gold adjacent to Angel Park. Check out the wild jack rabbits calling the links their home. They are all over the golf course and Angel Park.:lol:


----------



## Skyckcty

Dropped by Blvd Creamery for ice cream today.


----------



## Skyckcty

Wildlife invasion!!! While doing chores in the garden today, these two ducks flew in, immediately I took photos. Hehehehe! 






























































Move on along, nothing to see here!:lol:


----------



## ashton

^ Nice! Those ducks are cute.


----------



## Skyckcty

Yes they are beautiful Ashton. We have lots of them in town.
I went for a hike yesterday afternoon by the 'Horseback Trail', beautiful desert and canyon adjacent to the 195,000 acre Red Rock Canyon National Recreation Area. The vegetation gets prettier the higher I hike at this place. The flowers were blooming and releasing a sweet scent in the air.


----------



## Skyckcty

Beautiful desert, visitors on horseback go around this canyon! The horseback trail is visible from my vantage point.


----------



## Skyckcty

More photos from my hike yesterday. At Red Rock Canyon National Conservation Area across the desert from where I stand, there are trails beyond the cliffs and canyons at this popular park in Clark County.


----------



## ashton

^ Nice as always... Love them.


----------



## ericts

The quality of your photography is astounding.


----------



## diddyD

Nice landscapes.


----------



## Christi69

A "desert" which is not so desert! Beautiful landscapes!


----------



## christos-greece

Once again very nice photos around Las Vegas


----------



## Skyckcty

Thanks Ashton, Christos, Christy, Diddy and Morenoque. @Christy you should see what the residential developers have done around Clark County, NV. They have turned the desert into something else other than a desert. It's so green you would think you are in another state. Anyway, I have more photos from the hike the other day but I will post some photos I took today at a City of Las Vegas park not far from where I reside.

While I was taking photos today of these Lacrosse players, one yelled in jest after catching me taking photos of him and his buddies, "I still have not signed the waiver". Hahahaha brat!!!!:lol:


----------



## Skyckcty

Thank you Ericts, I'm glad you like the photos.:cheers:


----------



## SERVUSBR

^^Nice pics. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Skyckcty

Thank you Servusbr! Glad you like the photos as well. 
Here are more photos from the Horseback Trail showing visitors on horseback. One of the visitors should have been on a Clydesdale, I feel bad for one of the horses.


----------



## ashton

^ Horseback Trail! Wow, there are a lot to do in LV....


----------



## Skyckcty

Love the Chollas and Barrel Cacti at this trail, they are huge.


----------



## Skyckcty

The other day I was craving for some mix-nuts so I went to Sprouts which has a good selection of bulk-foods and picked up a pound for $5.99.


----------



## ashton

^ Amazing. . .


----------



## Skyckcty

Thanks Ashton and Servusbr, I like Sprouts for their snacks hehehe. Yesterday afternoon, I dropped by the Gramercy for a drink. Plants here need a bit of TLC, roses are looking tired.


----------



## Skyckcty

Symphony Park in Downtown Vegas is a lot more pleasant, still ways to go but better than the Downtown core.


----------



## RandomDude01

@Skyckcty stop it! You are now making me hungry!


----------



## ashton

^ Again, beautiful pictures!


----------



## Skyckcty

Thanks Ashton. @Random, I have not taken many food photos lately but today after our hike in the mountain my friend and I dropped by a Thai restaurant.
On the way to Kyle Canyon, my friend was driving so I took some photos. At the park, very little snow left on the mountains. We hike a couple of hours at Kyle Canyon. We did not go to the ski area which is at Lee Canyon. Kyle and Lee canyons are part of the 6 million-acre Humboldt-Toiyabe National Forests.


----------



## Skyckcty




----------



## Skyckcty

A small forest fire occured at this section of Kyle Canyon.


----------



## diddyD

Gorgeous update^


----------



## Skyckcty

Thanks Diddy. My friend and I were wearing shorts and no jacket, a bit nippy. If we were wearing proper clothing, we could have gone farther on the hike. 
Anyway, we saw Bambi and her family on the way back to the car. Hahaha! The deers were moving quickly. Take a close look behind the scrubs, you could see them and on the last photo don't look at the obvious, look toward the left hand side of the photo and you can see the deer looking toward me as I take photos.:lol:


----------



## Skyckcty

A couple of photos I took around my neighborhood last Winter which I forgot to post. Just a desert scenery during Winter, hahahaha.


----------



## Skyckcty

There were few people at the park when we visited the other day. The guy and his girlfriend both locals, spoke to me briefly and took the same photos I did, hahaha. On the last photo, my friend patiently waiting while I take my time taking photos.:lol:


----------



## ashton

^ Beautiful!


----------



## Skyckcty

Yes it is rugged, we came a few weeks late, normally there is water from the melting snow on the dry river bed you see on the photos. Thanks Ashton.


----------



## Skyckcty

@ashton, it is beautiful and there are so many different trails at Kyle Canyon. Anyway back in the valley, I've visited Red Springs numerous times but this is actually the first time I hiked at this particular section. Beautiful wildflowers all around. I took the dry river bed way to go around so I would only cause little damage to the vegetation.


----------



## Skyckcty

Beautiful purple flowers all around this area. The lone barrel cactus amongst the flowers. Over at the rocky hill is where most of the barrel cactus are growing.:cheers: Yeah just a desert environment, hahaha!


----------



## Skyckcty

There are miniature flowers on the trail as well. It was difficult to focus a macro shot because of the wind conditions but glad I was able to take some of these shots.


----------



## Skyckcty

Earlier today at Mickey Ds. These teenagers are like giants averaging around 6'3, the shortest one probably around my height 5'10" hahaha. Some photos on the way home, the hospital is painting its exterior and the Desert Breeze sign.


----------



## ashton

^ Nice!


----------



## Skyckcty

Thanks Ashton. Bunny Ears cactus and Barrel cactus have similar pink flowers at this section of Red Rock Canyon.


----------



## Skyckcty

Small but colorful garden center at Walmart.


----------



## Skyckcty

Walmart Garden Center has a small cactus and succulent section. Nice!


----------



## ashton

^ Wonderful!


----------



## Skyckcty

Took my nephew to 800 Degrees Pizza the other day, I ordered Garlic/Olive Oil with Sausage and Pepperoni/Peppers in Marinara sauce for him.


----------



## diddyD

Nice update^


----------



## wise_zech

beautiful place...


----------



## ashton

^ WOW!


----------



## christos-greece

Indeed really very nice updates from Vegas! :cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Thank you Christos, Wise, Ashton and Diddy. Compared to the LinQ promenade, The Park @ MGM is calm and with less people but in a few days is Cinco de Mayo and fight weekend at TMobile Arena so the area will be buzzing with visitors. The transformation of Monte Carlo Resort into Park MGM and Nomad is ongoing so expect to have new offerings on this section of the Strip.


----------



## Skyckcty

On my way back to the parking area after spending a couple of hours in the park.


----------



## ashton

^ Nice photos of the park and The Park.


----------



## Skyckcty

My friend and I went to see Seven Magic Mountains in the Mojave Desert not far from the Strip. Nevada host some interesting public art pieces. 

The largest of its kind in the world is 'City' in Lincoln County. A land sculpture started in 1972 by artist Michael Heizer. Hope to see it one of these days but keep it quiet, Dubai might just copy it and claim they have the largest public outdoor land sculpture in the world, hahahaha, anyway here is Seven Magic Mountains.


----------



## Skyckcty

By the way, Seven Magic Mountains was created by artist Ugo Rondinone.


----------



## ashton

^ Seven Magic is an amazing work of art.


----------



## Skyckcty

Ashton, it is interesting and in contrast to the desert environment around it. Here are some photos of the surrounding mountains and the Jean dry lake bed. Thanks.


----------



## Skyckcty

Seven Magic Mountains and the Moon. Wish I had a better camera.


----------



## Skyckcty

A dirt road adjacent to Las Vegas Blvd. On the way back, we passed by Speed Vegas and the beautiful M Resort with its Palo Verde trees blooming.


----------



## ashton

^ Cool shots.


----------



## Skyckcty

Seven Magic Mountains


----------



## Skyckcty

Seven Magic Mountains and the Moon in the Mojave Desert.


----------



## ashton

^ I'm liking that Seven Magic Mountains...


----------



## diddyD

Nice desert pics.


----------



## Skyckcty

Thanks Diddy and Ashton. Just random shots of Prom celebrations at Tivoli Village.


----------



## ashton

^ Cool!


----------



## Skyckcty

Nice today, a little breeze and the sun is out. Palo Verde trees at home are now blooming together with the Texas Ranger. Beautiful view from my porch.


----------



## Skyckcty

Yesterday it was cold and a bit of rain falling at the park. I actually took photos of my co-worker at the park. He's the one wearing burgundy hoody. Hahaha I mentioned to him last night that I visited Red Spring yesterday afternoon and he said the same thing, small world.


----------



## Skyckcty

Photos today while having lunch outdoors.:cheers:


----------



## ashton

^ Very nice, Sky!


----------



## Skyckcty

Thanks Ashton, been feeling under the weather the last 4 nights so I have not updated here. My friend and I at Cafe Zupas today. This pig thinks she's entitled to take two parking spaces. Acts like it too. One space could fit a tank. Be careful what you put in your mouth, you don't know where it came from. Hahaha!


----------



## ashton

^ Cool photos except for that bad madam. Haha.


----------



## diddyD

Lol^


----------



## Skyckcty

Thanks diddy and Ashton, still ill but getting better. Here are some old photos taken January 2017 of a townhouse community on the East side of Las Vegas.


----------



## Skyckcty

Downtown Vegas on a Sunday afternoon a few weeks ago.


----------



## ashton

^ Get well soon, Sky! Downtown Vegas looks nice.


----------



## Skyckcty

My friend and I dropped by IKEA the other day to pick up some items.


----------



## ashton

^ Beautiful!


----------



## Skyckcty

IKEA - Spring Valley


----------



## ashton

^ Nice!


----------



## Skyckcty

Thank you Ashton. Yesterday afternoon at Sunset Park.


----------



## ashton

^ Nice weather!


----------



## Skyckcty

It is fast warming up Ashton, Summer is just around the corner.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

I like this Starbucks at Aria but it is quite messy. Staff at this cafe need to do a better job cleaning.


----------



## Skyckcty

I love this public art piece behind Aria. Canoes all tied at different angles.


----------



## Skyckcty

A gopher at Sunset Park coming up to the surface to feed, hehehe.


----------



## christos-greece

As always very nice photos from Las Vegas


----------



## ashton

^ Beautiful!


----------



## Skyckcty

Thank you Ashton and Christos.
Beautiful flowers at the Bellagio Conservatory.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

A couple of random shots today in Downtown Vegas. BTW the guy driving the Lotus reside in the condominium shown on the right hand side of the second photo.


----------



## ashton

^ WOW!


----------



## diddyD

Gorgeous pics.&#55357;&#56397;


----------



## Skyckcty

Thanks Diddy and Ashton. Love the visuals at the Harmon Corner LED screen.


----------



## Skyckcty

This is one of the brightest if not the brightest street corners in the world. Between the Harmon Corner, the Planet Hollywood, Crystals, Aria and the Cosmopolitan, this section of the Strip offer exciting visuals on its LED screens. Caesars added a brand new LED tower which complement its property, together with the LinQ LED tower, that section of LV Blvd. got brighter as well. I will take photos one of these days.


----------



## ashton

^ Nice pictures!


----------



## Christi69

You could sit and look at the ads for the whole night! Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## morenoque

Skyckcty said:


> This is one of the brightest if not the brightest street corners in the world. Between the Harmon Corner, the Planet Hollywood, Crystals, Aria and the Cosmopolitan, this section of the Strip offer exciting visuals on its LED screens. Caesars added a brand new LED tower which complement its property, together with the LinQ LED tower, that section of LV Blvd. got brighter as well. I will take photos one of these days.



I think you are talking about this.. it is stunning


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice night views


----------



## Skyckcty

morenoque said:


> I think you are talking about this.. it is stunning


Yes but the only unfortunate thing that happened is the displacement of the fountain. There used to be beautiful statuary fountain in the area.


----------



## Skyckcty

@christi interesting visuals all around on those LED screens. The Cosmopolitan Resort LED visuals are nice as well. Some photos at MGM City Center. Thanks Christos.


----------



## Skyckcty

Having lunch with my nephew after school. IKEA could do better with their food. It's half a step above a fast food joint. Nothing special but the view at the dining room is stunning.


----------



## ashton

^ Even Ikea looks nice over there!


----------



## Skyckcty

Downtown Vegas in particular the Fremont East District is lacking in residential developments but slowly it is being addressed. Here is an apt complex being built in the area. Also old motels are being turned into residential rentals in the same area. The image and character of the people living in this part of Downtown Vegas is not one you would want to associate with. Not saying all but saying it is what it is and I'm not going to sugar coat it. Lots of druggies here too and those millenials, yes they love their drugs too, again not sugar coating it. By the way, Nevada passed recreational marijuana use in the state, Im not really thrilled about it and I've dealt with it like my neighbors in the past, so just best of luck with me and the rest of my family.


----------



## ashton

^ Nice, Sky!


----------



## diddyD

Good update.


----------



## Skyckcty

Thanks diddy and Ashton. The water at the pond in Sunset Park is gross green. People are actually fishing at this pond and who knows what they do with the fish they catch.


----------



## Skyckcty

More photos from Sunset Park. Palo Verde trees are blooming all around Clark County, NV just like the ones shown here.


----------



## Skyckcty

Now I know what this set up was for after watching the 2017 Billboard Music Awards last Sunday. Drake was filmed performing at the lake a day before 2017 Billboard Music Awards.


----------



## SERVUSBR

^^Again nice photos. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ashton

^ Sunset Park is nice.


----------



## Skyckcty

Thanks Servusbr and Ashton. Sunset Park is ok, it's located on the other side of town and cops are common sight in the park, hehehe. Today I took my nephew Logan and his friend Donovan to get some ice-cream at the Blvd Creamery. Here are some events going on in town MDW 2017. 

*Las Vegas Weekly*https://lasvegasweekly.com/news/201...99.1158680980.1495943842-422835445.1494471146


----------



## Skyckcty

While waiting at the light, I saw Cosmopolitan showing Foster the People on their LED screen, Foster the People is playing tonite. I was hoping I could take a photo of Foster the People but missed it. Anyway here are some while I was sitting at the light waiting for it to turn green.


----------



## Christi69

I really like your thread: it's full of daily life while documenting the urban and evolution of Las Vegas and its seasonal changes! Thanks


----------



## ashton

^ I know right. This thread is pretty much everything you need to see about LV. It's like living in LV but staying here in the Maldives. The other threads are so so (read: photos heavily filtered)


----------



## Skyckcty

Thanks Christi and Ashton. I used to take more photos in the past and really take time taking the shot but I work longer hours now and I'm just tired so I don't go out as much.
A couple of random shots earlier on the way back to the car. Love the galleries at MGM City Center.


----------



## ashton

^ I like how you tried to balance your photo posts. They are not the same everyday which is amazing. Thank you for that and rest well whenever you can.


----------



## christos-greece

As always great, very nice new photos; well done :cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Thank you Ashton and Christos. This afternoon I went to IKEA to buy my favorite chocolate cake and here are the photos.


----------



## Skyckcty

Dropped by Cafe Breizh yesterday afternoon to pick up a quiche and a dessert. As always, Chef Pierre Gatel never disappoint.


----------



## ashton

^ I like Daim too and look at those sweets!


----------



## diddyD

Superb pic collection.


----------



## Christi69

I also have a "Café Breizh" near where I work, but it is no way as good as yours seems to be! Miam!


----------



## Skyckcty

What I like about Cafe Breizh is that Pierre does not saturate the display case so the pastries and goodies does not sit very long on the counter. He does not put out too much that it sits there for days which makes the product taste like it is freshly made. Also it helps that he used to be the executive pastry chef at Wynn and Encore. He definitely knows his trade.

@Ashton, I like that Chocolate Almond cake, not bad for a frozen cake, hahaha.


----------



## Skyckcty

The ugly Supreme Court and Court of Appeals building in Downtown Vegas. The out of proportion dome crowned by Lady Justice. The developer could have made that dome a bit larger to complement the building. Look at the base of the dome, it could actually accomodate a larger dome.


----------



## Skyckcty

One of the fountains at Balboa Park.


----------



## Skyckcty

Apartment buildings in Hillcrest, San Diego.


----------



## ashton

Nice updates bro. Thanks.


----------



## Skyckcty

Another band I love early 90s, The Lightning Seeds. This particular album was awesome. I know, Im cool during my younger years, don't know what happened, oh yeah I got old, hahahaha!




The Life of Riley





Sense





Pure


----------



## Skyckcty

Another band I love early 90s, James. 




Say Something





Born of Frustration


----------



## Skyckcty

Electronic - a band formed with Pet Shop Boys, New Order and Johnny Marr of The Smiths. 90s This album is awesome!




Get The Message




Getting Away With It





Disappointed


----------



## Skyckcty

Soccer fans here is New Order (early 90s). Who does not love New Order? Love dancing to their music in the clubs back in the 80s.




World In Motion


----------



## Skyckcty

Balboa Park


----------



## ashton

Beautiful updates.


----------



## diddyD

Very nice pics.


----------



## Skyckcty

Thanks Diddy and Ashton.
The central plaza and fountain in Balboa Park.


----------



## ashton

Beautiful central plaza and park. . .


----------



## Skyckcty

Balboa Park is definitely worth visiting. We went during the Summer but it is probably nicer during the Spring when the flowers are in full bloom. Update on the Hotel College Academic Building @UNLV. The two young trees were taken out from the front of the building perhaps being replaced with low maintenance xeriscaping. The trees were actually blocking the view and the entrance to the building.


----------



## ashton

Wonderful updates.


----------



## Skyckcty

Thanks Ashton. A beautiful stained glass dome often overlooked by visitors to Vegas. It can be found inside Bally's resort. There were too many people around so I could not take photos of the dome and the fountain below it.


----------



## ashton

Beautiful dome.


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates; keep them coming


----------



## Skyckcty

Thanks Ashton and Christos. Very humid and overcast skies yesterday and today. Photo of the Mesquite tree and Desert Spoon showing its tall stalk of flowers at home, well the flowers are not out yet. Third photo is a gasoline station with today's price per gallon, $2.45 for Unleaded and $2.53 for diesel.


----------



## Skyckcty

Dropped by Tivoli Village to see if Canter's Deli is already open but it is still under-construction, excuse the windshield spots on the last two photos. I did not get out of the car since the deli is not yet open for business.


----------



## Skyckcty

Just a random photo while at a traffic stop but where is the rain?


----------



## ashton

Beautiful updates, it does look humid indeed.


----------



## diddyD

Gorgeous update.


----------



## Skyckcty

Yes it has been muggy the last few days. Today temperature went down a bit and a slight drizzle, dark skies once again. My nephew Logan cleaning the pool earlier today.


----------



## ashton

Nice updates...


----------



## Skyckcty

Thanks Ashton. Billy and I at IKEA yesterday afternoon. Like this napkin holder.


----------



## Skyckcty

Bellagio Fountain has changed choreography of its fountain show, it's got even more ooommppphhhh to it, louder, higher and more splash and yes as seen on the photos lighting has been modified. At the end of the each show, visitors were cheering and clapping.


----------



## ashton

Nice updates, Sky.. You both are looking good!


----------



## Skyckcty

Thanks Ashton. The other Bellagio fountain.


----------



## ashton

Beautiful part of the Bellagio, thanks for the updates.


----------



## christos-greece

Once again very nice Las Vegas updates


----------



## Skyckcty

Thank you once again Christos and Ashton. A hot and muggy day and the fire in Mt. Potosi is hopefully contained by now. The sky is not as blue as it should be, the smoke from the recent fire has marred its hue.


----------



## ashton

Beautiful, Sky...


----------



## diddyD

Again - good pics.


----------



## Skyckcty

Thanks guys. More photos from Bellagio.


----------



## Skyckcty




----------



## Skyckcty

Children enjoying the 'LOVE' art installation at the Palazzo.


----------



## diddyD

Nice update. ☀


----------



## ashton

Just beautiful.


----------



## Skyckcty

Thank you Diddy and Ashton.
Last night at the LinQ while having an Ghirardelli ice cream by the fountain, locals lined up to see Erykha Badu at the Brooklyn Bowl. In N Out at the LinQ could possibly be the busiest in the United States. There are people lined up all the way outside of the restaurant all the time.


----------



## Skyckcty

Our meal at Lazy Dog yesterday. I had the Atomic Fried Rice, hahaha spicy with Kimchi. Love the over-medium egg topping.


----------



## Skyckcty

Thanks everyone, cake is good but the cookies will break your jaw, hard as a rock. I won't be buying it again.
Hell's Kitchen is now officially under-construction. It has taken over the space formerly occupied by Serendipity and later Strip Side Cafe. HK will have a large patio facing the fountains at Caesars. Planned opening will be this coming Winter.


----------



## ashton

Beautiful.


----------



## Skyckcty

Thanks Ashton, dark skies above a few days ago but no rain in the valley.


----------



## Skyckcty

Some photos inside the Forum Shoppes at Caesars. This H&M is one of the largest in the world.


----------



## ashton

Again nice updates, it never gets boring, Sky. Thanks.


----------



## Skyckcty

'Another Sky' by Anne Patterson on display at the Waterfall Atrium in the Palazzo.


----------



## Skyckcty

Seven Stones at the Spring Mountains National Recreation Area Visitor 
Gateway, representing the seven Native American Tribes of the Southwest.


----------



## Skyckcty

Yesterday afternoon at the park up in the mountains, not the highest elevation in the park but 20 degrees cooler compared to the valley. Love it, I went hiking while Billy stayed put on one of the benches enjoying the clean fresh air. A couple of amphitheaters at the park.


----------



## ashton

These are nice updates, Sky. Thanks.


----------



## Skyckcty

Thank you Ashton.
Ground embellishments at Seven Stones similar to Petroglyphs that can be seen on canyon walls around the Southwest.


----------



## ashton

^ Nice.


----------



## Skyckcty

Thanks Ashton. Crisp blue skies and clean fresh air, love it.


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Vegas


----------



## diddyD

Very nice pics of clouds.


----------



## Skyckcty

Thank you everyone!
Definitely no photo manipulation here, that is how the skies above look like at the park, beautiful! The structure is the visitor gateway to the Spring Mountains National Recreation Area. Beyond the mountain behind the visitor gateway are more trails and Lee Canyon, the ski area at the park.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

View from the Escarpment Trail. I've never been inside this cave but it will be interesting to find out how deep it goes inside the mountain.


----------



## Skyckcty

A few days ago it rained in the valley, some photos at Red Rock Canyon National Recreation Area. Nice and cool that day.


----------



## Skyckcty

With a continued downpour there is usually a waterfall cascading from these canyons.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

A local in a motorcycle who also dropped by the park afer the rain to enjoy the scenery.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Anyone know the reason why photos loses its sharpness after uploading to Flickr or Photobucket? Shame, the photos are never the same after uploading to these photo sharing sites.hno:


----------



## morenoque

Skyckcty said:


> Anyone know the reason why photos loses its sharpness after uploading to Flickr or Photobucket? Shame, the photos are never the same after uploading to these photo sharing sites.hno:


They look great in any case :cheers1:


----------



## Skyckcty

Water flows through this area during Spring when the snow is melting and also after a heavy downpour. You can see the dry river bed on these photos.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Thanks Morenoque, but the photos look dull compared to the original photos.


----------



## Skyckcty

The master-planned community of Lake Las Vegas and its ghost town village in the city of Henderson. Hahaha more on the ghost town later. The waterfalls greet you on your way into the community. Yes the community loves to waste water, there are water traps, golf courses, ponds and a 300-acre lake aside from the waterfalls by the entrance.


----------



## Skyckcty

The ghost town, I meant the village of vacant store fronts, vacant restaurants, shuttered casino are in the center of Lake Las Vegas. Locals in the community of Lake Las Vegas and locals in the city of Henderson never truly patronized the businesses here. The end result, businesses closed. This is Lake Las Vegas ghost town. Lake Las Vegas was marketed as a high end community and the village with its businesses were hoping the rich people will keep the village alive, WRONG. The rich people are still living in Lake Las Vegas and the ghost town remain. Residents in the city of Henderson are also to blame for not patronizing local businesses. I will not drive nearly close to an hour so I could have a lunch or a meal here. Lesson, patronize local businesses in your neighborhood.


----------



## Skyckcty

The Hilton property at Lake Las Vegas. This was once a Ritz Carlton hotel.


----------



## Skyckcty

It's been raining today, love it.


----------



## Skyckcty

Earlier this afternoon at Desert Breeze Park Soccer Complex, grass and the plants are loving the rain we've been getting. Lake Mead will also get its share today, hehehe!


----------



## Skyckcty

More photos from the park looking toward the Strip and also the sunken soccer pitch.


----------



## Skyckcty

Looking at these photos make me miss my Ocean Kayak which I gave to my nephew's dad. A couple of guests from Hilton.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

The crew working the day Billy and I visited Lake Las Vegas.


----------



## Skyckcty

Dropped by the Cosmopolitan this afternoon to have a meal at Eggslut! This restaurant is always busy. As seen on the first photo, a section of the Chandelier Bar - 2nd floor is blocked off. Cosmopolitan is undergoing a $100 million renovation of its suites and upgrades to other areas of the resort as well. Cosmopolitan is adding more seating for the customers of Eggslut and Milk Bar, two popular restaurants with a loyal following.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

On the way to the Strip to pick up my sister from work.


----------



## Skyckcty

Don't ask me why Flickr has two different sizes of my photos.


----------



## Skyckcty

My nephew and I at Kabuki last night for dinner. Reg and spicy California Roll for him and Tonkotsu Ramen for me. Delicious meal everytime at Kabuki.


----------



## Skyckcty

Lake Las Vegas and its mansions. There are other developments within the community but the mansions are located, no surprise here, by the man-made lake and the ghost town.


----------



## Skyckcty

There is a small grocery store and a Mexican restaurant/bar that is open here, who knows how long it will stay open. We got the San Pellegrino from the store during our visit.


----------



## Skyckcty

Leaving Lake Las Vegas!


----------



## Skyckcty

Update on the Mercer in Spring Valley. It looks like it will have commercial tenants on the ground floor which will be good adding vibrancy to the area. This development looks like a smaller version of the Gramercy. Another development on this area of Spring Valley, further down the same road, a brand new senior retirement housing is under-construction.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Neighborhood around the Mercer.


----------



## diddyD

It is like recording the day in pictures - nice update.


----------



## Skyckcty

I bring a camera with me majority of the times I'm out diddy. The golf course behind the Wynn and Encore looking toward the Eastern side of Clark County.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Adjacent to the Wynn employee parking garage is a large tract of land owned by the Palazzo/Venetian.


----------



## Skyckcty

Found out the other day my junky camera records two different sizes randomly even though I have the same setting while taking photos. Hahaha, time to buy another disposable junk camera. Holidays are coming up so there will be discounted cameras soon.


----------



## Skyckcty

Young lady I know they are tempting but stay on your seat, they're not good for you and it may even kill you, they're bar soaps! Hahahaha! May I suggest celery and carrot sticks, they are healthy and delicious snacks!


----------



## Skyckcty

Another apt complex under-construction in Spring Valley. Bad design on the West facing balcony on the units. During Summer, all afternoon the units facing West will have full sun shining on it. Last two photos are the units facing West.
This will be the last apt complex I will be posting, next I will start taking photos of single family homes development that are under-construction in Spring Valley.






















































































































*Abode Red Rock*


----------



## Skyckcty

Young Bird of Paradise and its last blooms for the Summer 2017 season. These beautiful desert plants can grow like a small tree if properly cared for.


----------



## Skyckcty

Typical suburban neighborhood in Spring Valley, this community is one street away from where I reside and around 15 minutes from the Strip.


----------



## Skyckcty

More homes across the street from my residence.


----------



## Skyckcty

Brand new and more under-construction ranch style homes in Spring Valley. This community is across the street from the Gramercy.


----------



## Skyckcty

Some photos of the Gramercy taken this afternoon.


----------



## Skyckcty

More homes under-construction in Spring Valley, same can be said about other parts of Clark County but I have no patience when it comes to driving, so I stick to my hometown.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Town Square bringing in more restaurants adjacent to Total Wine Spirits Beer..... and behind Fry's Electronics. Photos taken this afternoon. 

*Vegas Eater - San Diego's...*


----------



## Skyckcty

Our favorite meal at Lazy Dog restaurant.


----------



## diddyD

A cool collection.


----------



## Skyckcty

Thank you diddy. 
Excuse the rushed random photos taken today. Shots taken through a dirty windshield and we were about to move, the light turned green.


----------



## Skyckcty

Sweden, these cookies will not break your jaw if you bite into it, delicious. My favorite is the Chocolate Chip Macadamia. Honolulu Cookie Company store at the LinQ. Sampling station by the entrance if you are not sure what to buy. Billy waiting patiently outside the store, hahaha.


----------



## Skyckcty

Earlier in the evening at the LinQ.:cheers:


----------



## diddyD

Cool update^


----------



## Skyckcty

Thank you diddy.
Last night at the Wynn.


----------



## Skyckcty

Site preparation for more homes to be constructed in Spring Valley and the neighborhood around it.


----------



## Skyckcty

Downtown Vegas slowly improving its inventory of multi-family residentials. Across the street is a commercial space starting to have tenants. :cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Art installation on a bus stop in town.


----------



## christos-greece

Once again very nice photos from Las Vegas


----------



## Skyckcty

Thank you Christos.

Starbucks in the older section of town near the Palace Station Casino.


----------



## Skyckcty

Ghirardelli @ the LinQ a couple of nights ago.


----------



## Skyckcty

Desert Shores community in the NW side of town.


----------



## ashton

Beautiful updates, Sky.


----------



## Skyckcty

Thank you! More from Desert Shores looking toward the clubhouse and the bridge. There is also a restaurant in the area overlooking the lake, nice and relaxing to dine there. :cheers:
Another similar development but even more exclusive is the Lakes not far from here. Desert Shores, The Lakes and Lake Las Vegas are three developments with waterfront communities.


----------



## Skyckcty

Dropped by Sears Auto Center early morning to have an oil change on my car. Grand Canyon Shopping Center is huge, it has Sears, JC Penney, Kohls, Target and a host of other stores and restaurants. While waiting for my car took photos of the Senior citizen housing under construction and an apt complex across the way from the parking lot. Anchor stores were not open yet so the parking lot is empty.

By the way, the previous administration of Obama is to get credit for all these construction going on around town I have posted and not the current Twitter in Chief. The economy has turned around long before Twitter in Chief took office.


----------



## Skyckcty

Some of the tenants were already open while I wait for my car, this indoor cycling facility looks busy.:cheers: Xtreme Flip N Out is a recreational center with trampoline.


----------



## ashton

Nice updates, thanks.


----------



## Skyckcty

Beautiful drive heading to Great Basin National Park.


----------



## Skyckcty

Just random shots while waiting for my car the other day.


----------



## Skyckcty

Inside an older promenade in a casino.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Loving Taco Bell's Beef Chalupa, tomatoes, cheese, lettuce, sour cream and beef. Crunchy and soft at the same time. Love the vibe of the restaurant, there is a long communal table where people can sit together, longer than the one shown here. View of the outside from the restaurant dining room.


----------



## ashton

Nice ones.


----------



## Skyckcty

Thanks Ashton!

To protect visitors on the Strip, Clark County will install 700 bollards on the sidewalks from Spring Mountain Road to Tropicana Ave beginning October of this year.:cheers:

*Las Vegas Review Journal*


----------



## Skyckcty

Humidity in the atmosphere the last couple of days. Beautiful but warm conditions.


----------



## ashton

Really nice updates you got in there, Sky. Thanks.


----------



## ashton

These are really nice updates.


----------



## Skyckcty

Thank you Ashton.
TMobile Arena a couple of nights ago. Excuse the exposure, camera was hand-held and rushed shots.


----------



## Skyckcty

Love these Everlast shoes, so light it's like I'm stepping on foam everytime I walk. I had to buy another pair online at Kmart and picked it up at the nearest Sears store in Spring Valley. Oh and it is inexpensive, $20.95 that's with tax included, free shipping.


----------



## Skyckcty

Earlier this afternoon at Sears in Spring Valley.


----------



## Skyckcty

I left Sears this afternoon and headed to the Gramercy for a refreshing drink. So much for that, all these businesses were closed early. I was a few minutes late, there was a couple dining, last customers I guessed. Went home disappointed. 

While at the Gramercy, I took photos of homes/apts under-construction in Spring Valley.


----------



## ashton

Nice updates. TMobile Arena looks grand and oh that Everlast, looks so comfy!


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates; keep them coming


----------



## Skyckcty

Thanks Ashton and Christos.
Meal at the Grand Lux Cafe at the Palazzo. Pastrami Burger for me was excellent Billy ordered his favorite Chicken dish. Pastrami was tender, love it.


----------



## diddyD

Nice update^


----------



## ashton

Yummy updates.


----------



## Skyckcty

Thanks diddy and Ashton, the pastrami was delicious and tender.
Wynn's new Race and Sports book and the adjacent new restaurant.


----------



## ashton

Great updates.


----------



## Skyckcty

Clark County Commissioners approved the plan for an $800 million extreme sports park across the boulevard from Town Square. The area is roughly the same size as Town Square. This development need to materialise, looking forward to it.


*Las Vegas Review Journal - $800 Million...*


----------



## Skyckcty

Thanks Ashton. Yesterday, Billy and I dropped by Tivoli Village for a meal at the newest restaurant there, Hamptons. It was nice and cool yesterday and today it is raining off and on. Love it in suburbia, the Strip is just a bonus for us.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Love the Avocado fries at Hamptons. Billy ordered the Chicken Sandwich and I ordered the Cubano (Ham, Pork, Bacon, Gruyere cheese).


----------



## Skyckcty

Picked up my nephew this afternoon after school and then had a simple meal with him at Basil N Lime, Thai restaurant.


----------



## ashton

^Nice..


----------



## Skyckcty

Some photos around Spring Valley.


----------



## Skyckcty

Best food ever at KFC, love the Chicken Pot Pie.


----------



## Skyckcty

Photos taken yesterday afternoon of an under-construction hotel behind the planned $800 million Extreme Sports Park.


----------



## Skyckcty

Thanks Ashton.
St Rose Dominican West Flamingo Campus.


----------



## ashton

Nice updates.


----------



## diddyD

Cool update.


----------



## Skyckcty

Thank you diddy and Ashton. Earlier today at the Sugar Factory.


----------



## Skyckcty

Our meal today at the Art Deco Grand Lux Cafe at the Palazzo. Love my breakfast sandwich, hehehe.:cheers:


----------



## ashton

Nice updates. Those look yummy.


----------



## Skyckcty

Ashton, Grand Lux Cafe at the Palazzo and Venetian served delicious inexpensive meals.

Love Vegas! The Show at the Saxe Theater inside Planet Hollywood Resort. A must see for visitors, the theater was packed. :cheers: 

I only took a few photos, I was reprimanded by the usher.hno: I guess the producers don't like free advertising, Social Media can reach millions of people.


----------



## ashton

Great updates, makes your weekend happy.


----------



## Skyckcty

Excellent show Ashton, a must see for visitors to Vegas. Saturday is fight night and MGM properties are showing Golovkin and Canelo on their LED marquees. 

This random shot was taken in front of Crystals. Weigh In was held inside the MGM Grand so I did not bother check it out. Go Golovkin!:cheers:











*Las Vegas Sun - This Event...*


----------



## Skyckcty

I met Zak Bagans a long time ago at Town Square. Spoke to him briefly and he was really nice.
Fast forward 2017, he acquired a 30-room mansion in Downtown Vegas and converted it into The Haunted Museum. Interesting! By the way this neighborhood has decent beautiful homes. It's an older area of Downtown Vegas. I'll come back in the daytime to take more photos.:cheers:








































*Review Journal - Zak Bagans...*https://www.reviewjournal.com/enter...museum-presents-creepy-collection-in-october/


----------



## Skyckcty

Golovkin and Canelo Weigh In


----------



## ashton

These are great updates, thanks, Sky.


----------



## Skyckcty

Thanks Ashton! Miracle Mile Shops at the Planet Hollywood Resort and Casino. It rains daily at this shopping mall and for those who like their alcohol with extra kick, you are out of luck at Tipsy Robot, hahaha!


----------



## Skyckcty

Golden Knights, Vegas' hockey team blasting the Vancouver Canucks out of their home turf.:cheers:


*Las Vegas Sun - Golden Knights Dominate Canucks*


----------



## ashton

Beautiful updates, thanks.


----------



## Skyckcty

No problem Ashton. Some photos on the way to Habit Burger and inside the restaurant. I prefer Habit Burger over In N out and Shake Shack! Burgers and Fries made to order. Love the refreshing Peach and Ginger Nectar.


----------



## ashton

I am loving these updates. Thanks, Sky.


----------



## Skyckcty

Thanks Ashton, Summer weather is pretty much gone now and we have been experiencing cooler Fall weather in Clark County which means I will be out more to take photos.
The beautiful Tropicana Resort and the stained glass canopy above the table games. Only took a few photos, it's restricted to take photos around gaming in town. I love the transformation of this resort from an old tired looking property.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Some photos on the Strip taken a few days ago. These photos show the crowd on a Thursday, during weekends the crowd swells even more.


----------



## ashton

Great photos of the Strip as well as that of Tropicana Resort.


----------



## Skyckcty

Thanks Ashton. CrossVegas is back in Spring Valley at the Desert Breeze Soccer Complex. The area is being set up for the race tomorrow.


























































































*Interbike*

*Clif Bar Fabulous CrossVegas*


----------



## Skyckcty

Earlier this afternoon on a beautiful breezy day. While waiting for Billy I took some photos in the area.


----------



## Skyckcty

Our meal in Kabuki at Tivoli Village.


----------



## ashton

Nice updates, Sky. Thanks.


----------



## Skyckcty

Thanks Ashton!


Well, Clif Bar CrossVegas it's been fun seeing you @Desert Breeze Park in my neighborhood in Spring Valley. Goodluck in Reno, NV in 2018!


http://www.crossvegas.com/25/index.php


----------



## Skyckcty

Canter's Deli location @ the LinQ across the way from Yardhouse. Canter's Deli @Tivoli Village will be opening toward the end of this month.


----------



## Skyckcty

Beautiful Fall weather in town, breezy and cool.


----------



## Skyckcty

Clam Chowder and Pastrami Sandwich at the Yardhouse. I prefer the thinly sliced Pastrami served at the Grand Lux Cafe in the Venetian/Palazzo.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Thank you, goodbye and goodluck!:cheers:


----------



## ashton

These are really beautiful shots and I love those scenes you'd taken, thanks.


----------



## diddyD

Cool update.


----------



## PDH

Skyckcty said:


> Thank you, goodbye and goodluck!:cheers:


Always great updates, but does the above mean what i think it might?

Are you finishing up with this thread.....


----------



## Skyckcty

Thanks guys! @PDH that was meant for Clif Bar CrossVegas.
Some photos taken a few days ago. We all know Golovkin won the fight just the same as Pacquiao beat Horn but its boxing and its corrupt.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

The bar @ Elara!


----------



## christos-greece

As always very nice photos from Vegas


----------



## ashton

Nice updates, Sky. Thanks.


----------



## Skyckcty

Thanks everyone! 
Dropped by Pizza Rev in the city of Las Vegas near the Medical District. Love this pizza joint with beer on tap. LED screens on the dining room and on the fountain drink as well.
Pizza Rev in the town of Spring Valley need an upgrade, hahaha!


----------



## ashton

Beautiful..


----------



## Skyckcty

IHeart Music Festival 2017 is back in Vegas.



*iHeartRadio Music Festival*


----------



## Skyckcty

Barber Shop in Downtown Vegas.


----------



## Skyckcty

A couple of shots at the gasoline station.


----------



## ashton

Nice ...


----------



## christos-greece

Cool, very nice indeed


----------



## Skyckcty

Thanks!

Dropped by the LinQ this afternoon to pick up some cookies for my nephews at the Honolulu Cookie Company. Beautiful Fall afternoon. Got my free small box of cookies for being a frequent customer at the store. Love it.


----------



## Skyckcty

Yesterday afternoon at Kellogg Zaher Sports Complex in the city of Las Vegas. A total of 11 Soccer pitches are on this park. Large turf areas like the ones shown here use treated recycled water. Same thing with the Desert Breeze Soccer Complex in Spring Valley.


----------



## Skyckcty

Teenagers at the park playing soccer.


----------



## Skyckcty

Planet Dailies out of Planet Hollywood undergoing renovation and will soon become Café Hollywood. The tired and dated décor is gone.
In similar fashion, many of the restaurants at Monte Carlo have closed including the Blvd Creamery to make way for Eataly.
Vegas keeps changing and in turn brings repeat and new visitors.




*Vegas Eater - Café Hollywood*


----------



## Skyckcty

Beautiful turf and plenty of dirty pigeons at Kellogg Zaher Sports Complex. Some neighborhoods in Clark County are having problems with these pigeons and its droppings.


----------



## ashton

These are nice updates. Thanks.


----------



## Skyckcty

Thanks Ashton.

I love these chocolates, my sister gave them to me and same with the Ensure. Love my family!


----------



## ashton

Yummy.


----------



## Skyckcty

The chocolates are good but the shake is better and healthier. Hospitals in Clark County serve those shakes for the patients as part of their meal.


Canters Deli opening on Thursday at Tivoli Village. I will definitely order the Pastrami sandwich.


*Canters LV*http://www.canterslv.com


----------



## ashton

Great update, thanks, Sky.


----------



## diddyD

Nice update.


----------



## Skyckcty

Thank you diddy and Ashton. Dropped by this afternoon at Tivoli Village. I like the beautiful courtyard in front of Restoration Hardware with its Olive trees and flowering Petunias.:cheers:


----------



## ashton

Beautiful.


----------



## Skyckcty

Thank you Ashton.
At Canter's Deli this afternoon in Tivoli Village. Basic restaurant food.


----------



## Skyckcty

Pimped up classic car @ Tivoli Village this afternoon, hehehe.


----------



## ashton

These are really nice updates, thanks.


----------



## Skyckcty

Thanks Ashton.

I might check this event this coming Saturday in the newest master-planned community in the NW side of Las Vegas.


*Skye Canyon - Chalk and Cheers*


----------



## Skyckcty

Earlier this afternoon at UNLV.


----------



## Skyckcty

The championship for the Major Series of Putting will be held behind Bally's/Planet Hollywood next month. Caesars own this huge tract of land behind PH and Bally's. The last few weeks, crews have been setting up for this event. Qualifying events were held in other cities with the finals happening in Vegas. I'll take some more photos in a few days.

*Amateur Golf - Major Series of Putting...*

*Nicklaus*


----------



## ashton

Great updates, Sky. Thanks.


----------



## diddyD

Cool update - like always.


----------



## christos-greece

Indeed great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Thank you everyone! I did not check the festival at Skye Canyon. Just busy today. Earlier at Paris, Yang Kang Street Taiwanese restaurant and a Japanese restaurant.


----------



## Skyckcty

Over at UNLV athletic field yesterday afternoon, what I like about this soon to be constructed building is that it architecturally blends in with the existing facilities on this area of UNLV.


----------



## ashton

Nice updates. Thanks.


----------



## Skyckcty

It's that time of the year again. Need to drop by the store and get chocolates, hehe!


----------



## christos-greece

As always very nice photos from Vegas


----------



## Skyckcty

Just a couple of random shots at Desert Breeze Park a few days ago. They're not all evil, Ashton! Hahahaha!


----------



## Skyckcty

Beautiful Fall exhibit at the Bellagio Conservatory.


----------



## Skyckcty

Bravo Bellagio Conservatory!:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Now I'm craving for Pumpkin Pie and Pinakbet!


----------



## Skyckcty

A variety of gourds on exhibit at the Bellagio Conservatory. Yes they are real and edible, hahaha a guest punctured one of the large pumpkins as seen on the photo.


----------



## Skyckcty

I've got more to post but I still have to upload it so I will leave with this photo of the Scarecrow.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Scarecrows of the Bellagio Conservatory.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Over 14,868 stems of roses to create the beautiful Peacock feathers.


----------



## Skyckcty

Apart from the beautiful flowers and colorful gourds, animatronics was also used for this Fall Exhibit at the Bellagio Conservatory.:cheers: Ostrich feathers wave, eyeballs roll...


----------



## ashton

Beautiful updates.


----------



## Skyckcty

The whole Las Vegas Strip on shutdown, we have guests from other properties running inside our property. We are off the strip and keeping fingers crossed.


----------



## ashton

Sky and Bill - are you guys ok???


----------



## Christi69

I also hope you are oK!


----------



## Skyckcty

We are ok and thank you, family at home safe, our guests and guests from other hotels a little shaken up. 

Thank you to the first responders. Lone gunman dead and identified.


----------



## marc_za

Horrible ordeal! Thinking of Las Vegas at this time.
Cannot even begin to imagine what those who have lost loved ones are going through right now......


----------



## Jamaicensis

Crazy to have news like this hit so close to home.


----------



## Benonie

Terrible! Our thoughts are with the families of the victims. :hug:


----------



## diddyD

i am sorry to hear about the pointless atrocities. My thoughts are with the victims and Las Vegas at this time.


----------



## Skyckcty

The first responders have done a tremendous job in preventing further casualties. We are thankful for their dedication, this tragedy could easily have gotten worse. Flag should be flown at half-mast! Community giving their all out support to the victims and their families.


----------



## ashton

Praying for you and all of LV... And hats off to the first responders...


----------



## diddyD

Nice update.


----------



## Skyckcty

Back to normal in Clark County but with a bit of a heavy heart.


----------



## Skyckcty

UNLV Athletic field a few days ago.


----------



## Skyckcty

Photos taken a couple of days ago.


----------



## Skyckcty

Love the buttery Ham and Cheddar croissant at the Cuppa in Gramercy.


----------



## ashton

Great updates, Sky. Despite of what had happened, I am still determined to make my first trip to LV soon.....


----------



## Skyckcty

@ ashton goodluck with your plans to visit.

The Strip back to normal, some photos on the way home this afternoon. Messages of hope shown on the LED screens on the whole stretch of the Strip.


----------



## ashton

Thanks for the updates...


----------



## Skyckcty

Billy and I dropped by the LinQ for our meal earlier today. The promenade was packed. A concert by Post Malone at the Brooklyn Bowl that evening. Lots of teenagers lining up to get in the venue.


----------



## ashton

Thanks for the updates..


----------



## Skyckcty

I picked up my nephew from school today and we went to Eggslut for a meal.


----------



## ashton

Nice updates, thanks..


----------



## Skyckcty

Thanks Ashton. 

In memory of the victims of the Route 91 Harvest Festival, a well-meaning but hastily built Community Healing Garden in the Arts District in Downtown Las Vegas was unveiled last night during the October 1st Friday event. I did not take many photos, there were too many people. 58 trees were planted and a large Oak Tree in the center.






















































*Las Vegas Sun - A Beautiful Place...*


----------



## Skyckcty

By the way, that is the Full Moon seen on the third photo above, not the lighting in the park.


----------



## Skyckcty

An artist at last night's First Friday event.


----------



## ashton

Thanks for the updates...


----------



## Skyckcty

Thanks.

The hastily built Community Healing Garden with 58 young trees and an Oak tree in the Arts District.


----------



## Skyckcty

The October First Friday event and a temporary stage for the artists to perform last night.


----------



## diddyD

Superb update^


----------



## ashton

Beautiful...


----------



## triodegradable

Nice


----------



## Skyckcty

Thanks!
This afternoon at the California Pizza Kitchen.


----------



## Skyckcty

Photos after our meal this afternoon. The waterfalls at the park is similar to the waterfalls at Aria in City Center.


----------



## Skyckcty

I like the mobile billboards we have on the Strip. This one is Zumanity. Take a closer look, parts of it are not identical.


----------



## ashton

These updates are just beautiful. Thanks.


----------



## Skyckcty

Love the wall at the California Pizza Kitchen restroom area.:cheers:


----------



## diddyD

Very nice pics.


----------



## Skyckcty

Level Up is an arcade style pub at the MGM Grand geared for the millenials. It replaced the old and tired Rainforest Cafe. Photos taken one afternoon a few days ago.


----------



## ashton

Beautiful.... Thanks. )


----------



## Skyckcty

Thanks Ashton.
Murals change on a regular basis in Downtown Vegas, here is a mural painted on a wall.


----------



## Skyckcty

Robert Irvine has opened his restaurant at the Tropicana Resort. One of these days, I will have to dine there.:cheers:


----------



## ashton

Beautiful updates.


----------



## Skyckcty

Hazy conditions in the valley brought on by the fires in California. It arrived and dissipated the following day. I have not checked the news today so I'm not sure of the status of the fires in California. Anyway, some photos taken the other day. If I'm not mistaken, the owners of these two abandoned buildings are the same ones developing much of the Fremont East District, that is Zappos/Downtown Project.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Vegas Rock N Roll Marathon coming up next month.:cheers:



*Las Vegas Sun - How The Route91...*https://lasvegassun.com/news/2017/oct/13/how-the-route-91-attacks-will-change-the-rock-n-ro/


----------



## Skyckcty

Older sections of Downtown Vegas with murals on the structures. Even though the buildings are aesthetically not pleasing the area is clean.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

McCarran International Airport Air Traffic Control Towers. City of Henderson sure knows how to destroy a mountain. Top Golf on the foreground on some of the photos.


----------



## Skyckcty

Beautiful today, air has cleared of the smog. All this land behind the Planet Hollywood and Bally's is owned by Caesars! Hail Caesars! Hahahaha!


----------



## Skyckcty

The under-construction MSOP stadium.:cheers:
































































*MSOP - 2017*


----------



## ashton

Another great updates, thanks.


----------



## diddyD

Nice new pics.


----------



## Skyckcty

Thanks Ashton and diddy.


----------



## Skyckcty

Top Golf as seen from the Planet Hollywood garage.


----------



## Skyckcty

Thomas & Mack Center and a billboard advertising the newest show in town, Circus 1903.


----------



## Skyckcty

NHL Centennial Fan Arena


----------



## ashton

Very nice, Sky. Thanks.


----------



## Skyckcty

Thanks Ashton, random shots the last couple of days.


----------



## ashton

These are nice updates again too. Thanks for these


----------



## Christi69

Very nice murals. What sport is going to use the new stadium? It seems quite strange to my foreign eyes!


----------



## Skyckcty

It's a Golf putting competition, a temporary structure. Competition is coming up toward the end of this month with $$$$ for the winners.

*MSOP 2017*

Dropped by the LinQ to have a meal at Jaburritos. Delicious, taste better than it looks. Next time I will try the Sushi Cupcakes, hahaha!


----------



## Skyckcty

The LinQ Promenade is all ready for Halloween, took a few photos photos earlier this afternoon. I may have to come back in the evening later, there are more to photograph in the promenade.


----------



## Skyckcty

As always, the LinQ Promenade is full of people.


----------



## ashton

Great updates, Sky. Thanks.


----------



## triodegradable

nice pics


----------



## diddyD

Another superb set.


----------



## Skyckcty

Trunk or Treat during Village Square's Third Thursday event. Thanks, diddy, trio and ashton. I'll post more photos later on.


----------



## Skyckcty

More photos from Trunk and Treat taken last Thursday at Village Square.


----------



## ashton

Beautiful updates.


----------



## Skyckcty

Lots of people and children last Thursday for the Third Thursday event at Village Square. It is starting to look and feel like Fall in Clark County. No more hot days and nights. Thanks Ashton.


----------



## ashton

I love those cars.


----------



## Skyckcty

The cars were beautiful and maintained well. I love this Ford truck, like a toy truck hahaha!


----------



## Benonie

What a great collection of beautiful vintage cars. Thanks for posting! kay:


----------



## Skyckcty

Beautiful indeed Benonie, too bad we did not stay long, there were still cars arriving. We ended up in Dowtown Vegas for another locals event but we should have just stayed at Village Square. Anyway, thanks and here are more photos.

Love the panoramic windows on this vintage car, for safety reason car manufacturers are no longer making this type of windows. My mother used to drive a Chevelle, what a comfortable ride on that tank, hahaha!


----------



## Skyckcty

Last batch of photos during the Third Thursday Trunk or Treat event.


----------



## christos-greece

As always great, very nice photos from Vegas


----------



## diddyD

Nice cars.


----------



## ashton

Great updates, thanks, Sky.


----------



## Skyckcty

Tivoli Village will be hosting another Trunk or Treat Festival this coming Saturday to coincide with the celebration of the Dia De Los Muertos at the newest restaurant in the commercial center, Leticia!


*Vegas Eater - Leticias...*


----------



## Skyckcty

Thanks Ashton, diddy and Christos.
The boring Third Thursday event in Downtown Vegas. People in suburbia hardly visit Downtown Vegas, no parking spaces and if you find a parking space available, you have to pay for it.hno:


----------



## Skyckcty

Dropped by the UNLV clinic last Friday for a follow up consultation with my primary care physician. Photos of the Latter Day Saints Temple across the road, yes there is a sizable population of Mormons in Sin City and there are temples all around Clark County.


----------



## ashton

Beautiful photos!!!


----------



## ashton

Beautiful...


----------



## Skyckcty

Here is the latest on Wynn's plan for the golf course. It will close in December and soon after construction begins. According to this article, around 60 acres will be set aside in the far Eastern section of the golf course for other hotel developers to come in. This is directly in front of the Las Vegas Convention Center. Steve Wynn knows his business.


*Construction to start...*


----------



## Skyckcty

Exploration Peak Park and the community of Mountain's Edge in the town of Enterprise.


----------



## ashton

The last set is very nice, and great views too, thanks, Sky.


----------



## Skyckcty

A couple of photos on the way to a Chinese restaurant and our meal earlier today. I ordered the lunch portion Mongolian Beef while Billy ordered the Cashew Chicken. Delicious meal.


----------



## Skyckcty

Tivoli Village earlier this evening, it was packed with people, we did not stay long since we had other plans for later in the evening. :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great, very nice updates


----------



## ashton

Very nice updates, thanks.


----------



## Skyckcty

Thank you Christos and Ashton. Driving home tonite I passed the Las Vegas Convention Center and noticed SEMA is setting up for its annual trade show. I decided to make a detour and take some random photos. SEMA 2017 will have 2400 exhibitors attended by 70,000 domestic and international buyers with over 1500 vehicles on display. Here are some photos I took earlier this evening. Excuse some of the blurry photos, I was taking photos without a tripod.


----------



## Skyckcty

Here are more vehicles on exhibit at the 2017 SEMA at the Las Vegas Convention Center.


----------



## Skyckcty

I took so many photos this evening and I will try to post them all here. I may have to come back again and take some daytime photos. Also on Friday, SEMA 2017 will have its usual show that is open to the public. For sure I will be there to have a look.

I was also able to take a few photos of some cars that were inside the concourse, not the ones inside the main exhibit floor, they were even nicer cars. I will post them here later.


----------



## Skyckcty

I still have lots of vehicle photos to post but I will stop here for now. Also I will post my Fremont East District Halloween festivities taken Saturday evening later.


----------



## Skyckcty

Here are some photos take in the Fremont East District last Saturday for their Halloween festivities.


----------



## Skyckcty

Fremont East District was packed with people last Saturday and there were even more people in the Fremont Street Experience where all the Downtown Vegas casinos are located.


----------



## diddyD

Cool cars.


----------



## Skyckcty

Thanks Diddy, dropped by the Las Vegas Convention Center today to take some more photos. Got a decent amount of photos before the battery went kaput on my camera, hahaha forgot to charge it last night. Anyway, more photos from last night at the convention center.


----------



## Skyckcty

SEMA is the largest Automotive Trade / Car Show in the world and I barely made a dent on taking photos of the vehicles on display which is around 1,500. Could not venture inside the main trade hall since I did not have a badge. Just a few photos from the concourse.


----------



## Skyckcty

On Friday, SEMA Ignited will be open to the public at the Las Vegas Convention Center.


----------



## Skyckcty

Last night I was talking to this guy, he saw me taking photographs and said he could model for me, hahaha nice guy, his name is Lincoln from Florida.


----------



## ashton

Great updates... and oh those cars!


----------



## Skyckcty

Yes there were so many nice vehicles on display. I love the trucks too.


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great, very nice photos once again from Vegas


----------



## Skyckcty

Now available on Amazon! Hehehe, chariot/tricycle hybrid.


----------



## diddyD

Superb update^


----------



## Skyckcty

Thanks diddy and ashton.


----------



## Skyckcty




----------



## Skyckcty




----------



## Skyckcty




----------



## ashton

Amazing!!! Those cars...


----------



## Skyckcty

Yes amazing vehicles Ashton and to think I barely made a dent on the photos. The convention center is packed inside and out and the convention center indoor exhibit space even have two floors. Over 140,000 people are in town for this event.:cheers: Just a bit of info, Wynn's golf course is in front of the convention center and Wynn is planning to open up the area in front of the convention center to other hotel developers. You can see the Wynn and Encore Resorts on some of the photos.


----------



## Skyckcty




----------



## Skyckcty

These daytime photos were taken a day before the official opening of SEMA 2017 while the convention center was still doing last minute set up for the trade show.


----------



## Skyckcty




----------



## Skyckcty




----------



## ashton

Amazing updates, Sky. Thanks..


----------



## Skyckcty

Thanks!

There goes the neighborhood at Town Square. It looks like ghetto Raiders is taking over a corner building. I hope I'm wrong but Billy said it looks like a Raiders store.

Anyway I will post more Sema photos later.


----------



## diddyD

A superb display of cars - good pics.


----------



## Skyckcty

Our meal the other day at Kabuki. Billy likes his meal swimming in sauce. I prefer mine on the side. By the way these are lunch portions and comes with rice and salad. A very satisfying meal.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Thanks diddy. These photos were taken before the official opening of SEMA 2017 a few days ago. SEMA 2017 is now officially closed but I dropped by this afternoon to take more photos which I will post as well. I was not able to go check the exhibit inside the convention center because I dont have a lanyard/badge but took enough photos outdoors.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

More photos pre-SEMA 2017.


----------



## Skyckcty

Thanks!


----------



## Skyckcty

Our meal earlier today at Claim Jumper in the Hughes Center. I enjoyed the Cobb Salad, love the chicken/bacon bits/avocados/eggs....with a Blue Cheese dressing. Don't let the daylight/sunshine fool you, we did not sit outdoors, chilly today.


----------



## Skyckcty




----------



## skymantle

Some custom-built beauties there. :cheers:


----------



## diddyD

Superb ones - nice pics.


----------



## Skyckcty

Thank you skymantle and diddy. A neighborhood bar in Spring Valley, SG Bar is owned by Golden Entertainment which owns numerous taverns around Clark County, it recently acquired the Stratosphere Tower and a couple of other casinos in town.

I had the Pork Belly Ramen Bowl, well I had better cup of noodle soup at home. Billy ordered Steak Frits which he enjoyed . 
SG Bar is in the Googie style of architecture, beautiful structure inside and outside.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Aviation Nation 2017 is back this weekend at Nellis Air Force Base. On Friday it will be open for Veterans, Military and their families, on Saturday and Sunday it will be open to the public. Free admission.:cheers:


*Nellis Air Force Base*


----------



## Skyckcty

Aside from Aviation Nation at Nellis Air Force Base. The Las Vegas Rock 'N' Roll Marathon will be held this weekend.


*Geico Rock 'N' Roll Las Vegas*


----------



## Skyckcty




----------



## diddyD

A cool update. Again - superb cars.


----------



## ashton

Very nice, Sky. Thanks for these.


----------



## Skyckcty

Thanks diddy and Ashton. Earlier today at Starbucks in the Hughes Center while waiting for my sister. Guy on the counter asked me if I was taking a picture of him and I said, "No but thank you for being an accidental model".


----------



## ashton

Great set, thanks again.


----------



## Skyckcty

Thanks Ashton. This weekend is the Aviation Nation 2017 at Nellis Air Force Base. What a beautiful clear and cool day for the festivities at the base.


----------



## Skyckcty

It was definitely a gorgeous day as you can see from the photos but there were so many people at the base it was hard to get photos of the aircrafts.


----------



## ashton

Wow, these are really nice ones.


----------



## Skyckcty

Aviation Nation is a nice community event during Veterans Day in Clark County, the only time the massive Nellis Air Force Base is open to the general public.

An Airman guarding an F16 and other aircrafts at the base including F15 Strike Eagle.


----------



## Skyckcty

An F35 at the Nellis Air Force Base.


----------



## Skyckcty

'Vegas Strong' aircraft and weapon.:cheers:


----------



## ashton

Nice ones, Sky. Thanks.


----------



## Skyckcty

Thanks Ashton. More photos from Aviation Nation 2017.


----------



## Skyckcty

Vintage aircrafts at the Nellis Air Force Base Aviation Nation 2017.


----------



## ashton

Amazing updates, thanks, Sky.


----------



## Skyckcty

Thanks Ashton, I'll post more Aviation Nation 2017 photos later.

Crews are now installing the first batch out of 800 bollards on the Strip, around the Hawaiian Marketplace. The plan was to have all 800 bollards installed before the end of the year.

Next year, 7,500 more bollards will be installed between Sahara Ave. and the 'Welcome to Fabulous Las Vegas' sign.

Bravo Clark County, NV!


*Las Vegas Review Journal*


----------



## triodegradable

wow great pics


----------



## Skyckcty

Thank you trio! I've been going to Aviation Nation now for many years but the most recent one was the best for me because of the beautiful weather. Just the right amount of breeze, full on sunshine and beautiful blue skies. Mind you during the show, aircrafts were doing live fire drills which means, there was smoke in the air but you cannot even tell from looking at these photos. Here are more from the Aviation Nation 2017, this time the big birds.


----------



## Skyckcty

More big birds from Aviation Nation 2017.


----------



## Skyckcty

F15 Strike Eagle:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

B-20 FIFI


----------



## Skyckcty




----------



## Skyckcty

Photos from last Sunday's marathon from the Las Vegas Sun. 40,000 people from over 70 countries took part on the Geico Rock N Roll Marathon.


*Las Vegas Sun*


----------



## ashton

These updates are really great, thanks, Sky.


----------



## Skyckcty

Thank you.


----------



## diddyD

Superb update☝


----------



## Skyckcty

Thanks diddy.
It's our first time at Blaze Pizza, delicious pizza and the restaurant also serve different salads.


----------



## Skyckcty

United States Air Force Thunderbirds based at Nellis Air Force Base.


----------



## Skyckcty

Base police patrolling during the Aviation Nation 2017.


----------



## Skyckcty

Some photos toward the end of our visit, we did not stay long and got out early to avoid the long wait.


----------



## Skyckcty

Overall a great visit to Nellis Air Force Base for this year's Aviation Nation. This is the last batch.


----------



## Skyckcty

Missed posting these photos and that is all of it, hehehe. Last photo of the cargo plane on our way out.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Thanks Benonie, Christos and Ashton, the food is definitely delicious at that small mom and pop restaurant. This evening I took Logan for an early dinner at Ohjah! Delicious Pork Belly Miso Ramen with ground pork, fish cake, egg, seaweed....and Logan ordered his favorite Chicken Katsu with a generous bowl of Jasmine rice, hahaha, other restaurants only serve a small cup but not at Ohjah.

Ohjah is now doing well since opening its first restaurant 2010 in Spring Valley! :cheers:
*Ohjah*


----------



## ashton

very nice updates, thanks, Sky.


----------



## Skyckcty

Thanks Ashton. An under-construction apt building on Fremont East District not far from the Container Park.


----------



## Skyckcty

This building has a 'built-on' murals!:cheers:


----------



## ashton

very nice updates, thanks.


----------



## Skyckcty

An apt complex under-construction in Chinatown.


----------



## ericts

The lighting on those shots is fabulous. Thank you for your updates.


----------



## ashton

Great updates, Sky. Thanks.


----------



## Skyckcty

Dark skies helped with the composition of the photos Ericts. Thanks to both of you.
Billy and I dropped by the Cosmopolitan to check out their Christmas tree but we were a day early. The unveiling is set for tomorrow, the 30th. Anyway some photos taken earlier. Photos were taken with the camera hand held so excuse the exposure on some of the photos.


----------



## Skyckcty

Sitting area for customers of Eggslut, Milkbar and the Juice Standard adjacent to the Chandelier Bar.


----------



## Skyckcty

These photos show you the Strip is one of the brightest boulevards in the world, mind you the boulevard has multiple lanes each way and not just a couple of lanes. It is a wide boulevard but still very bright as seen on the photos.


----------



## Skyckcty

Japanese artist Izumi's stone sculpture 'A Gift From the Earth' on display at the Bellagio representing the four elements of Earth; Wind, Fire, Water and Land. Many people just walk by these beautiful stone sculptures.


----------



## Skyckcty

I love City Center and the Cosmopolitan, both developments complement each other on the Strip.:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Really amazing, very nice updates; well done :cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Thanks Christos, FYI those shrubs/groundcover landscaping you see around Aria and City Center are Jasmine. They are all around the area including a great portion of the Strip all the way to Mandalay Bay. During Spring for two weeks you can smell the sweet scent of Jasmine while walking along the Strip and City Center.

Photos of Harmon Corner and a section of Planet Hollywood Resort and Casino.


----------



## ashton

Beautiful.


----------



## Skyckcty




----------



## Skyckcty

ABC Store Window Liquor Display:cheers:


----------



## ashton

Really nice, Sky. Thanks for these.


----------



## Skyckcty

Thanks been busy lately so I have not taken many photos. Our meal @Red Rock Resort's 24/7 cafe, a week after Thanksgiving. The restaurant is looking a little dated, time for an upgrade, hahaha. Pool season is now over as seen from the photos, we did not seat outdoors with a view of the pool, cooler temperature outside.:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Once again very nice photos from Vegas


----------



## Skyckcty

Thank you Ashton and Christos.

Town Square's Santa House.


----------



## Skyckcty




----------



## Skyckcty

The Coffee Bean and Tea Leaf @ Town Square.


----------



## ashton

Very nice.


----------



## Skyckcty

Starbucks @DTLV


----------



## ashton

Again, some really nice updates.


----------



## Skyckcty

Thank you Ashton, it has been beautiful the last couple of days. More photos from Starbucks @DTLV. Love the Googie style architecture of this branch in DTLV. A little dirty in the parking lot but then again its Downtown Vegas so that is a given.


----------



## Skyckcty

More photos from Starbucks and while taking photos, City of Las Vegas firefighters made their way out from the coffee shop. The building in the background is the City Hall of Las Vegas.


----------



## Skyckcty

Love the marquee of Starbucks inspired by the Stratosphere Tower. While taking photos a couple of busses passed by with wraps around the bus, one advertising the Mob Museum and the other Giorgio Armani.


----------



## Skyckcty

Our meal at Ohjah! Takoyaki, Chicken Katsu, Tonkotsu Ramen with Miso broth and the other Shio broth.


----------



## Skyckcty

Beef noodle soup in a Chinese restaurant and beef chowmein. A very generous topping of pepper flakes made the soup too spicy which killed the dish. All I can taste is the hot and spicy peppers.


----------



## ashton

Beautiful updates. The photos are amazing...


----------



## diddyD

Nice update.


----------



## Skyckcty

Thanks Diddy and Ashton. While waiting to pick up my sister from work, I hang out at this Starbucks. 

Don't judge a bag lady by her bags, seriously she has a newer looking laptop and a smartphone. My laptop is 10 years old and I use a flip phone. The lady is using the free wifi and charging her phone at the same time inside Starbucks.


----------



## Skyckcty

Starbucks coffee shops have issues with cleanliness. Check out the floor on this Starbucks.


----------



## Skyckcty

Took home delicious desserts from Red Rock Resort, chocolate mousse for myself and mix berries in a chocolate cup for Billy.


----------



## Skyckcty

An under-construction apt complex in Downtown Vegas near the Arts District.


----------



## Skyckcty

A large mural on an old apt building in DTLV.


----------



## ashton

Really nice updates..


----------



## Skyckcty

Thanks, some random photos while waiting for my nephew after school inside my car. Excuse the dirty windshield.


----------



## Skyckcty

A mobile Good Humor Ice Cream store.


----------



## Skyckcty

Yesterday afternoon at Mimi's Cafe, delicious salad and turkey sandwich Petite chocolate dessert was good too.


----------



## Skyckcty

An area of the Arts District that is showing an improvement.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Fans of the Chainsmokers will be happy to know they are going to be @Wynn for this coming New Year's Eve festivities.



*Wynnsocial*


----------



## Skyckcty

I'm not sure how many and how much per unit are for lease at this building in the Arts District.


----------



## ashton

Very nice, thanks.


----------



## Skyckcty

Thanks Ashton. At Cane's the other day. A couple of mini bikes parked by the entrance.


----------



## Skyckcty

Competition is fierce in the Pool Day/Night club scene in Vegas. As part of the $485 Million renovation of the Palms Resort and Casino, the resort is upgrading and massively expanding its pool/day/night club offering, it is also bringing in new restaurants to the resort. Vegas resorts are always improving and changing their offerings for the visitors to Clark County, NV. Memorial Day 2018 (May) is the start of the 2018 Pool Club season, it is cutting close but Palms Resort new offering may open later in the Summer if not sooner, we'll just have to wait and see.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Palms Resort and Casino


----------



## Skyckcty

An apt complex under construction in Chinatown. Excuse the ugly gold building in the background, it's garbage in my eyes just like the plastic debris that was blown by the wind and stuck on the the wire fence.


----------



## ashton

I like the new updates, thanks.


----------



## ericts

Good to see that the Chinatown area is being fixed up. Nice updates.


----------



## Skyckcty

@ericts Yes it is getting much needed new developments. That apt complex is huge, I just took two convenient photos. Also, a large brand new commercial development is going up not far from the Chinatown plaza. With the construction of this apt complex, more commercial establishments will follow. There are still vacant lots in the area of the apt complex.

Prep work underway for the construction of a non-gaming hotel/high end residential building and commercial center adjacent to the Palms Resort.

It looks like Valley View Boulevard from Flamingo will finally connect to Tropicana via a bridge over the railroad tracks. It cannot be done at ground level. This is a must and needed even before the stadium is built. Last photo show Valley View Blvd as seen from the garage at the Gold Coast Casino.


----------



## Skyckcty

I should not say it cannot be done but it is better to have a bridge over the railroad tracks on Valley View. I hate waiting when a long train is passing by.


----------



## ashton

Nice updates, thanks.


----------



## diddyD

Nice update.


----------



## Skyckcty

Thank you Ashton and Diddy. I took my aunt yesterday afternoon at a medical clinic adjacent to Centennial Hills Hospital in the NW side of town. It was beautiful and sunny yesterday but today, it is cold and breezy.


----------



## Skyckcty

Just taken about an hour ago today, cold and very windy. Oh Calvin Harris NYE 2018 at OMNIA in Caesars Palace.


----------



## Skyckcty

Our meal earlier at Millers Ale House in Town Square. Lunch portion Fish N Rice for myself, Billy had his usual pasta meal.


----------



## Skyckcty

My little friends and I wishing everyone Merry Christmas/Happy Holidays. Going to see family tomorrow.:lol:


----------



## ashton

Happy Holidays, Sky!


----------



## Skyckcty

Stuck in traffic the other night.


----------



## Skyckcty

Another year has passed and in a few days, a new year and a new beginning. Hoping for a wonderful year ahead.:cheers:


----------



## ashton

Nice updates, thanks.


----------



## Skyckcty

The Mercer in Spring Valley. It looks like this community is now leasing. Mercer's courtyard/pool area looks nice but I only took photos on the perimeter of the community. Looking forward to the commercial establishments going on the ground floor. 
Photos taken late this afternoon. Another beautiful day but we need precipitation especially this time of the year, we need rain and snow. Mt.Charleston is having a slow start for its ski season.


----------



## Skyckcty

The first photo is another nice apt complex in Spring Valley. Aspire is on the same street as the Mercer. There is no shortage of brand new and still under-construction homes in Clark County, NV. Apartment homes and single family homes are being built all around the county.


----------



## Skyckcty

Vegas New Year's Eve fireworks is just the beginning, party goes on all over the Strip and beyond. Here are the events lined up on and off the Strip for New Year's Eve 2018. :cheers:


*Review Journal - Where to...*


----------



## Skyckcty

.....after the fireworks, clean up crew begin to tidy up the Strip and I have seen them in action. The people responsible for cleaning up have done a great job of taking care of the Strip right after the festivities. Here is an article and photos from earlier this year.


*Review Journal - Las Vegas Strip...*https://www.reviewjournal.com/enter...-clean-within-hours-of-new-years-celebration/


----------



## ashton

Nice..


----------



## Skyckcty

Thanks Ashton. Drove around Chinatown yesterday and I noticed the apt complex under-construction in the area is similar to The Mercer in Spring Valley. It could be both developments have the same architect/contractors.
First photo is The Mercer and the following photos were the apt complex in Chinatown. By the way there is a Clark County Fire Station adjacent to the apt complex in Chinatown. Sirens from the fire trucks will be annoying especially when trying to get some sleep.


----------



## Skyckcty

Yesterday afternoon, Billy and I had lunch at RA Sushi Bar and Restaurant in the Fashion Show Mall. Another beautiful Winter day, some people are even wearing shorts around town.
I love the thick Salmon on a bed of vegetables and Billy ordered the beef teriyaki which he enjoyed as well.


----------



## Skyckcty

Random photos inside the Fashion Show Mall yesterday afternoon.


----------



## Skyckcty

Fashion Show Mall's Christmas show. I like the previous years staging using old classic Christmas songs better than this year.


----------



## Skyckcty

Kabuki's lunch portion meal. I always have the sauce on the side. Chicken/Salmon and Chicken/Beef.


----------



## christos-greece

Once more great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## ashton

Very nice..


----------



## diddyD

Good pics.


----------



## triodegradable

awesome pics


----------



## 7glegle

Hey Google what happened to the guy updating this thread?


----------



## 7glegle




----------



## 7glegle




----------



## 7glegle




----------



## 7glegle




----------



## 7glegle




----------



## 7glegle

Bellagio Conservatory - Year of the Dog Chinese New Year Exhibit


----------



## 7glegle




----------



## 7glegle




----------



## 7glegle




----------



## 7glegle




----------



## Skyckcty

With over 11 million square feet of convention space, Las Vegas is in a league of its own when it comes to convention business. Caesars has plans on adding to the convention and exhibit space in Las Vegas with its Caesars Forum Convention Center behind the Linq and the promenade.


*Vegas Eater - Caesars Forum Convention Center...*


----------



## Skyckcty




----------



## Skyckcty

Jean Philippe has left Aria but he shared his knowledge well. The food still taste the same. Delicious. Jean Philippe Patisserie is now Aria Patisserie.


----------



## Skyckcty

It's about time the owner of Resorts World resume construction on their property. Tired of looking at this derelict building. The land in the foreground was recently acquired by Wynn. It used to be owned by an Australian billionaire which did not push through with his resort development.


----------



## diddyD

Very nice pucs☝


----------



## christos-greece

As always very nice photos from Vegas


----------



## Skyckcty

Thank you.

Earlier this afternoon at Habit Burger.


----------



## Skyckcty




----------



## Skyckcty

Not much was left on the display case when we dropped by Cafe Breizh late in the afternoon a couple of days ago. I bought the last two chocolate mousse cake and it was delicious. Good and bad, not much selection but good knowing the desserts are made fresh on a daily basis and not staying long in the display case.


----------



## Skyckcty

World Market Center at Symphony Park in Downtown Las Vegas is the largest home and hospitality furnishing industry showroom complex in the world at 5 million square feet.
Photos taken sometime last week. Aside from the exhibit space in the buildings there are large temporary tent structures around this complex to accomodate attendees.


----------



## Skyckcty

The Drew by JW Marriott as seen from Spring Valley.


----------



## Skyckcty

Just the right weather for Ramen at Ohjah Noodle House!


----------



## Skyckcty

Huffmans, a new restaurant at Boca Park. I ordered the 2 piece boneless chicken with mash potatoes / mac and cheese. Billy ordered the 6 piece chicken wings.


----------



## skymantle

Ramen #7062?


----------



## Skyckcty

Yes Pork Belly/Ground Pork, the freshly made ramen (not package ramen) is in the bowl, all you see are the toppings on the photo. In Vegas, all the Ramen house make their own noodles. Better quality and delicious in itself.


----------



## Skyckcty

Went to Town Square for a meal earlier at Millers Ale House. I had the Sausage Flatbread with salad and Billy had Chicken pasta.


----------



## Skyckcty

Exploration Peak Park in the town of Enterprise earlier this afternoon.


----------



## Skyckcty




----------



## Skyckcty

A pvt property with rock formations adjacent to Exploration Peak Park.


----------



## Skyckcty

More photos from Exploration Peak Park in the town of Enterprise.


----------



## Skyckcty

On this hill are rest areas with a nice view of the Strip and valley below. You can see the first rest area on the photos and the other is on the highest portion of the hill.


----------



## Skyckcty




----------



## Skyckcty




----------



## Skyckcty

Aria unveiled its recent convention center expansion and by 2021 when all convention center expansions around town are completed, Clark County, NV will have more than 14 million square feet of convention space. Currently, Clark County, NV has over 11 million square feet of convention space.

Bravo Clark County, NV!:cheers:


*Review Journal - Aria Doubles Convention Space...*


----------



## Skyckcty

Wynn's CEO recently gave a town hall style meeting with its employees. Business as usual and upcoming developments on the Strip, Wynn West and Paradise Park are moving forward.



*Review Journal - New Wynn CEO...*


----------



## Skyckcty

SLS and the W Hotel on the Strip.


----------



## Skyckcty

Billy and I dropped by the Palms for lunch at the AYCE buffet. Palms is undergoing a 500 million renovation and here are some photos of the buffet, Lucky Penny Cafe and what looks like fast casual restaurant. The sign is also being replaced with large LED screens.

The trick at the buffet is go for a late lunch, price is cheaper and you will also be able to try the dinner menu which is definitely better. I've had Calamari, Mac and Cheese, Salmon, Honey Walnut Shrimp, Korean BBQ... I did not eat the dessert, Billy enjoyed it. I can't believe I ate all that food now looking at the photos, hahaha. :cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

The Lucky Penny Cafe and a soon to open fast casual restaurant at the Palms. The cafe is definitely a notch up from the previous one, price too, hahaha.


----------



## Skyckcty

AYCE Buffet at the Palms


----------



## Skyckcty

More details from the planned Sands Sphere. This is definitely moving forward. A monorail stop in the area is also being considered and talks between Sands/Wynn and the monorail company are underway.:cheers:



*Review Journal - New Details...*


----------



## Skyckcty




----------



## Skyckcty

Vegas Golden Knights demolished the Vancouver Canucks 6-3 at T-Mobile Arena.:cheers:



*Las Vegas Now - Karlsson...*


----------



## christos-greece

As always thanks for the daily very nice updates about Las Vegas


----------



## diddyD

There is some very good ones.


----------



## Skyckcty

Thank you Diddy and Christos. Yesterday afternoon it was raining and snowing. Here are some photos. It did not last long.


----------



## Skyckcty

Locals and visitors were enjoying the brief snow yesterday afternoon. Red Rock Canyon National Conservation Area was busy with people taking photos.


----------



## Skyckcty

I did not stay very long at the park, it was cold, hahaha!


----------



## Skyckcty

It was snowing in suburbia and the mountains but pretty much dry on the Strip, hehehe. These were taken the same day. 
This is the site of the Sands arena. Clearing up on the site has begun.


----------



## Skyckcty

Work has begun on the Paradise Park behind Wynn and Encore.


----------



## Skyckcty




----------



## Skyckcty

This was a few hours after it rained and snowed in suburbia the other day. Back to normal but colder.


----------



## Skyckcty

My friend likes the Raspberry Preserves so I got more and this time I wanted to try the Blueberries and Mix Berries from HomeGoods.


----------



## Skyckcty

Having a meal of noodles and cake with lots of food coloring at a fast food joint, Red Ribbon. Hahaha.


----------



## Skyckcty

Toshiba Plaza holding a fan fest, Ultimate Vegas Sports Weekend pep rally tomorrow at 5:30PM for the Vegas Golden Knights, USA Sevens Rugby, UFC and NASCAR. Go Knights must win tonite against the Kings at T-Mobile Arena!:cheers::



*NHL - Vegas Golden Knights...*


----------



## Skyckcty




----------



## Skyckcty




----------



## Skyckcty

Beautiful and sunny today.


----------



## Skyckcty




----------



## Skyckcty




----------



## Skyckcty

Chinese New Year celebration is over and soon these decorations will be taken down.


----------



## christos-greece

As always great, very nice updates


----------



## Skyckcty

Thank you Christos!


----------



## Skyckcty

More photos in my neighborhood park.


----------



## Skyckcty

Bellagio Conservatory Spring Exhibit


----------



## Skyckcty

A large Pagoda fountain, Lotus flowers and lanterns are part of the beautiful Spring Exhibit at Bellagio.:cheers:


----------



## diddyD

They are very nice images^


----------



## Skyckcty

Thanks Diddy. The beautiful Asian inspired Spring Exhibit at the Bellagio Conservatory.


----------



## Skyckcty

Forgot to post this photo a few days ago. This century desert plant grows to the size of a Volkswagen bug. Hehehe.


----------



## Skyckcty

Bellagio Conservatory


----------



## Skyckcty

:cheers:
*Golden Knights Clinch Playoff Berth in First Season*


----------



## Skyckcty

More rendering of The Bend, a new dining and entertainment destination in Spring Valley.:cheers:



*BunnyFish Studio*


----------



## Skyckcty

I can't believe Town Square would allow this on a beautiful building. Lousy paint job, this NFL franchise must have run out of paint and had to water it down to last. Ghetto!


----------



## Skyckcty

A popular Louisiana inspired fine dining restaurant in Spring Valley, Rhythm Kitchen Seafood and Steaks.


----------



## Skyckcty

At the park earlier this afternoon.


----------



## Skyckcty




----------



## Skyckcty

Richard Branson to re-brand the Hard Rock Hotel which he recently acquired into Virgin Hotel.

*Virgin...*


----------



## Skyckcty

Delicious meal at Neighbors Cafe in Spring Valley.


----------



## Skyckcty

Just random shots in town.


----------



## Skyckcty




----------



## Skyckcty

I just love visiting this park.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Knight Up!


----------



## Skyckcty

Chippendales cruising the Strip, hehehe!


----------



## Skyckcty

Last night at the Toshiba Plaza for the Vegas Golden Knights Stanley Cup Playoffs match against the Kings.


----------



## Skyckcty

Go Knights Go!


----------



## Skyckcty

Love the newest bakery in Asian Town, Paris Baguette. Delicious pastries and cakes too!


----------



## Skyckcty

YYEESSSS! Go Knights Go!!!!
:cheers:

*NHL*


----------



## Skyckcty

Go Knights! Watch out in LA, those thugs are very physical and in their home turf, things will be even harder.


----------



## Skyckcty

Vegas Golden Knights' muse!


----------



## christos-greece

As always great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Thanks! 
My favorite Knight, William Karlsson. Go Knights Go! :cheers:


*Vegas Golden Knights - William Karlsson*


----------



## Skyckcty

An apt buiding under construction in the Fremont East District in Downtown Vegas.


----------



## Skyckcty

Funny hehehe!:lol:


----------



## Skyckcty

A fan showing appreciation for #71 Knight William Karlsson in Spring Valley this afternoon. Yes I had to wait until the car was next to me so I could take a couple of photos.
Go Karlsson Go! :cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

I missed posting these photos a few weeks ago during the Mint 400 at Fremont East District in Downtown Vegas. I still have more photos but I will try to load it here later.


----------



## Skyckcty

More photos from the 2018 Mint 400 event last March in Fremont East District.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Blue Man Group and ESports Arena at the Luxor.


----------



## Skyckcty

On to the next round for the Vegas Golden Knights taking down the L.A. Kings!


Go Knights Go!:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Marvel Avengers S.T.A.T.I.O.N.


----------



## Skyckcty

My friend and I earlier today at the Venetian for a late lunch. I ordered Pepperoni/Sausage/Mushroom Pizza with a salad and Blue Cheese dressing. I like my salad with lots of Blue Cheese. Billy ordered his favorite dish, Chicken/Mushroom and pasta, delicious!


----------



## Skyckcty

Wetlands Park is continually improving the area, love to visit this park even if it is on the other side of town.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Our goalie, Marc Andre Fleury's fans were out in full force tonite, same with Karlsson and Schmidt too.:cheers:












































Go Knights Go!


----------



## Skyckcty

Car show at Tivoli Village today for the Cinco de Mayo festivities.


----------



## Skyckcty

At 4PM today cars were still arriving at Tivoli Village for the Cinco de Mayo festival car show.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Got more photos to post but I will do it later on.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

More photos from the car show at Tivoli Village yesterday afternoon.


----------



## Skyckcty

Go Knights Go!


----------



## Skyckcty

Onto the next round for our Vegas Golden Knights, NHL Western Conference! Yes, Go Knights Go!:cheers: Marchessault scored the first goal this evening.


----------



## Skyckcty

Dropped by the Gramercy at the Cuppa for a simple Turkey and Pepperjack cheese croissant sandwich. Lightly toasted, flaky, crunchy and just delicious.


----------



## Skyckcty

Dropped by Main Street Station in Downtown Vegas the other day.


----------



## Skyckcty

Many of the mature trees at Town Square were replaced so the area looks bare at the moment.


----------



## Skyckcty

May tenacity and might be with our Golden Knights as they journey outside the country, across the border up North to enemy territory in Winnipeg.


















Go Knights Go!


----------



## Skyckcty

Golden Knights at Aria for Alex Tuch's 22nd birthday celebration last Wednesday.:cheers:








Photo courtesy of Review Journal


----------



## Skyckcty

Had a meal at IKEA a few days ago, I added butter on the chicken and mac/cheese to make it even more delicious, hehehe.


----------



## Skyckcty

This Winnipeg a$$ tried to hurt Karlsson and it clearly shows on his face!
hno: It is going to be a tough battle, Winnipeg thugs are out to hurt our Golden Knights.








Photo courtesy of Review Journal


----------



## Skyckcty

Way to go Golden Knights. Battled smart and it shows you are Battle Born! See you at home!! Go Knights Go!!!


----------



## Skyckcty

Another beautiful day in Clark County, NV. Driving home after lunch today.


----------



## Skyckcty

This was nice, Karlsson showing appreciation to fellow Knight Marchessault.:cheers:








Vegas Golden Knight Twitter Page


----------



## Skyckcty

Go Knights Go! Neal scored toKnight! :cheers:








NBC Sports


----------



## Skyckcty

Epic pre-game ceremony during the Western Conference Final at TMobile Arena with the Golden Knights VS the Jets.





Go Knights Go!


----------



## Skyckcty

Julius Caesar and the Golden Knights are ready to battle the Jets!








Go Knights Go!


----------



## Skyckcty

More photos at Carson Beach.


----------



## Skyckcty

Carson Beach in the town of Dorchester.


----------



## diddyD

Nice images and beach - MA.


----------



## Skyckcty

Thanks diddy.
Dorchester HarborWalk and the surrounding neighborhood.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Dorchester, South Boston Yacht Club and the beaches adjacent to Carson Beach as seen from Castle Island promenade.


----------



## Skyckcty

From Carson Beach, Billy and I walked across the street and up a hill to check out Dorchester Heights Monument. More on that later, here are some photos on the way up.


----------



## Skyckcty

Oh I missed our Golden Knights in Downtown Vegas, I was still in Boston, oh well!:cheers: 









Review Journal - Golden Knights...


----------



## diddyD

Once again - a very nice update.


----------



## MerynnTrant

great pics. i went there two months ago and am glad they removed all those people spamming pornography ads on the strip


----------



## christos-greece

Once again great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Thanks diddy, meryn and christos. @merry I have not been on the Strip lately but I will definitely observe if the porn slappers are gone. 

Anyway today at the Hard Rock Hotel is the 2018 NHL Awards and goodluck to Engelland and Karlsson, both nominated together with the Golden Knights coach and GM. Our knights always representing.








Vegas Golden Knights Twitter


----------



## Skyckcty

This is Dorchester Heights Monument and the surrounding neighborhood. I love metropolitan Boston with it's lush hilly terrain, interesting vistas not the boring flat vast areas like in other cities.


----------



## Skyckcty

More photos taken at the Dorchester Heights Monument.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Leaving Dorchester Heights Monument on the way back to the city center. Photos were taken while my friend was driving.


----------



## Skyckcty

Yes, Congratulations Karlsson!


----------



## Skyckcty

Finnish gamer Erik Tammenpaa won the 2018 NHL Gaming World Championship held yesterday at ESports Arena in Luxor Resort and Casino, Las Vegas









*Review Journal - NHL Finnish...*


----------



## Skyckcty

Visited Castle Island with beautiful views around. Views around the city, the beaches, seaport, airport and even a glimpse of the under-construction Wynn Resort.


----------



## Skyckcty

More photos taken from Castle Island which by the way, does not have a castle but a fort.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty




----------



## Skyckcty

Wonderful off-season first NHL 2018 awards for our Golden Knights. Congratulations!:cheers:








Vegas Golden Knights Twitter - Go Knights Go!


----------



## Skyckcty

Photos taken yesterday of the under-construction UNLV Football Training Facility.


----------



## Skyckcty

My friend and I went to North End in Boston which is the Italian American communiy twice, during the weekend the area is packed full of people so we decided to come back on a weekday for a pizza. Pizza was good.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

More from the North End in Boston on a weekday. Locals going on with their daily lives.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Billy and I visited Bunker Hill Monument, Boston area is a walkable destination. Beautiful scenery all around.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Bunker Hill Monument


----------



## Skyckcty

More from Bunker Hill and the surrounding community.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

More photos of the community around Bunker Hill.


----------



## Skyckcty

More photos around Bunker Hill.


----------



## Skyckcty

More photos around North End and its section of the beautiful Rose Fitzgerald Kennedy Greenway park.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Impressive Boston!:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Early morning walk along the beautiful Rose Fitzgerald Kennedy Greenway in the financial district of Boston.


----------



## Skyckcty

More from the Rose Fitzgerald Kennedy Greenway.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

All around the city of Boston are nice little pocket parks. Here is one on the way to Bunker Hill if I remember correctly.


----------



## Hawaii4Ever

These are nice Boston pics, but why are they in the Las Vegas thread?


----------



## Skyckcty

^^^Yes Boston is beautiful and world class. I don't want to create too many threads, hard to keep up with it. Best to put it in one thread. I used to post on other Forums and I find it hard to maintain. Thanks.


----------



## Skyckcty

Around the HarborWalk near Fan Pier area. Lots of development going on in the Fan Pier area of Boston, really nice. Took more photos there and I will post it here later.:cheers: Boston devotes many of it open space in the city to outdoor lifestyle like cafes and restaurants with patios and pocket parks.


----------



## Skyckcty

More photos exploring the city of Boston.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Billy and I drove to Quincy to have Tony's famous Clam Strips, delicious! Afterwards we just walked across the street to the beach area.


----------



## Skyckcty

Around Fan Pier area of Boston and again the never ending HarborWalk, hahaha love it really.:cheers:


----------



## diddyD

Very good street pics.


----------



## Skyckcty

Thanks diddy. Boston's Pride celebration was great, the whole city celebrating. During the parade nearly one million people were on the streets celebrating and the parade was around 4 hours long. Took some photos of the parade then went to lunch, walked around the city and the parade was still going. Hahaha, anyway here are some photos. Excuse the exposure on some of the photos, as I have mentioned in the past, something is wrong with my camera.


----------



## Skyckcty

The brownstone homes all around the city are beautiful.


----------



## Skyckcty

2018 Boston Pride.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty




----------



## Skyckcty

On a few occassions we decided to just ditch the car and take a commuter train to explore the city.:cheers: Yes we got tanned just walking around the city, hahaha!


----------



## Skyckcty

Went to the town of Hingham and checked out the area, we could not find the town center so we ended up having lunch at a shopping center. More on our lunch later.


----------



## Skyckcty

It was 109 degrees Fahrenheit yesterday in the valley so Billy and I decided to check out the mountains. Mt Charleston is only half an hour away from us so went there yesterday. Temperature at Mt.Charleston/Lee Canyon is a cool 74 degrees Fahrenheit. A whopping 35 degrees cooler, it was definitely a refreshing visit. :cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

As seen from one of the viewing areas at the park, this is the Nevada Test Site, atmospheric Atomic bomb testing and underground testing were done at this location.


----------



## Skyckcty

On the viewdeck are information regarding the surrounding Mojave Desert scenery and the Nevada Test Site.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Lee Canyon ski area, during the weekend the area is open for business. Wild horses can be seen foraging for food in the area.:cheers: I seldom have my photos taken but yesterday I asked Billy to take a couple of photos. Hehe.


----------



## Skyckcty

More photos from Hingham, beautiful seaside town.:cheers:


----------



## Christi69

Thanks for the beautiful set on Boston and its surrounding areas: the city has evolved nicely towards more walkability and greenery, and some places seems really vibrant (more so during Pride celebration!!). The big city picture contrast nicely with the magnificent mountain landscapes of Nevada.


----------



## Skyckcty

Thanks Christi. Vegas' two hottest months of the year are July and August and I'm glad Mt.Charleston is an easy drive from home. Beautiful pine forest and fresh cool air. 
The last time I was in Boston was over 10 years ago and the city was walkable then but even more so now with the Rose Kennedy Greenway. The HarborWalk goes on and on, really great way to see the city. The newest section of the city is Fan Pier, lots of development going on there. I have more Boston photos I will post here later.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

This area of Hingham was once a shipyard but it has now been transformed into a commercial and residential area with shopping, dining, single family residentials, apts and condos.


----------



## Skyckcty

The chimney tower from the shipyard has been turn into a communications/cell phone tower.


----------



## diddyD

Superb images - Boston.


----------



## Skyckcty

More from the charming little town of Hingham.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Closing for the day at the harbor in Hingham.


----------



## Christi69

A very good way to close the day!


----------



## Skyckcty

Thanks diddy and Christi. That young man on the deck drives a very nice SUV, hehehe. By the way Hingham is an affluent town.:cheers:

More from our drive to Mt.Charleston/Lee Canyon area last week.


----------



## Skyckcty

Walking around the city of Boston.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Visitors are slowly coming to Fan Pier, a new development in the city of Boston. There are brand new bars and restaurtants at this new district in Boston.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

More street photos in the urban oasis of Boston.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Earlier today, my favorite in the AYCE Buffet at the Palms, Honey Walnut Shrimp available during dinner time. Dinner menu starts around 4PM. I went back and got some more a second time, hehehe. The center piece at the bar is a cut up shark in formaldehyde by artist Damien Hirst.


----------



## Skyckcty

Beautiful brownstome homes in the area of Beacon Hill, an affluent area in Boston.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty




----------



## Skyckcty

I love the beautiful parks in Boston, apart from the Rose Fitzgerald Kennedy Greenway, the city has the Boston Public Garden and the Boston Common.:cheers: All these parks are connected making a wonderful and enjoyable walk in the city.


----------



## Skyckcty

Walking along the streets of Boston, you can see the city's rich history and culture.:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Vegas


----------



## Skyckcty

Across the street from a shopping center, construction in underway for the 10,000-seat Las Vegas Ballpark adjacent to the Golden Knights City National Arena. Go Knights Go!


----------



## Skyckcty

Loving this photo of Deryk and Marc Andre with GGG!
Go Knights Go and Go GGG!:cheers:








Vegas Golden Knights Twitter


----------



## Skyckcty

Walking along the beautiful and leafy streets of Boston.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

People enjoying and relaxing along the Charles River. Young demographics here, Harvard, Boston University and MIT are nearby.


----------



## triodegradable

Nice pics


----------



## Skyckcty

Got more photos in Boston, just being lazy at the moment, hehe.


----------



## Skyckcty

To remain the convention capital of the world, Las Vegas is investing heavily on its facilities. Currently the city has over 11 million square ft of convention space and in a couple of years, it will reach 14 million square feet of convention space, well ahead of the competition. This site will be the Las Vegas Convention Center's newest exhibit hall. It looks like the land is being prepared for construction.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Caesars has begun construction of its convention facility behind the LinQ. This facility will be connected to the LinQ Promenade, LinQ, Harrah's and Flamingo properties. The angle of the photos does not show much but this is one huge facility, over 500,000 sq ft of convention space. It will also have over 100,000 sq ft outdoor plaza. :cheers:

*Review Journal - Caesars...*








Review Journal


----------



## Skyckcty

Work is well underway for Resorts World Las Vegas and it has doubled in height in just a few months.


----------



## Christi69

Las Vegas is really coming back after the crisis!


----------



## High Five

I wonder why the part sticking out the back hasn't increased in height with the rest of the tower. I remember back when this was originally the Echelon, that part was going to be the Shangri-La.



Skyckcty said:


> Work is well underway for Resorts World Las Vegas and it has doubled in height in just a few months.


----------



## Skyckcty

More photos around the Charles River. People in Boston like to take a leisurely walk, jog, bike and enjoy water related activities on the river.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Leaving Lee Canyon and heading down to the valley.


----------



## Skyckcty

North End in Boston around the Italian community.


----------



## diddyD

Nice update - Boston.


----------



## Skyckcty

Karlsson and Dansk goofing around in Sweden. Love our Knights. :lol:


*Karlsson and Dansk*
Go Knights Go!


----------



## Skyckcty

Thanks diddy. Humidity in the atmosphere. Having lunch today at Earl of Sandwich in suburbia.


----------



## Skyckcty

View from Mt.Charleston looking toward the valley at the Nevada Test Site.


----------



## Skyckcty

Billy dropped by the store earlier to pick up Cherries.


----------



## Skyckcty

At Mimi's Cafe earlier, Billy had his favorite pasta and Chicken while I ordered Ham and Cheese omelet w/ rice. No one sitting outdoors, there's still humidity around. Not pleasant at all.


----------



## Skyckcty

This Asian restaurant employee does not want any photos taken so I'm not saying where this brand new restaurant is located. Social media is a great advertising tool but this guy does not care for it and he should in the very competitive restaurant scene in Vegas.:lol:


----------



## Skyckcty

Excuse the [email protected] camera and its exposure problems. Anyway, more photos around the North End of Boston and yes more promenade photos along the Charles River.:loleople in Boston sure knows how to relax.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Oh this is the Golden Knights enemy homebase, Boston Bruins TD Garden, hahaha good thing I was not wearing a Golden Knights shirt around this area.:lol:


----------



## Skyckcty

More from the beautiful Harbor Walk in Boston.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

From around 100 degrees to around 80 degrees in a matter of minutes after a brief rain this afternoon.


----------



## Skyckcty

I love the small town feel of Plymouth!


----------



## diddyD

Nice update^


----------



## Skyckcty

Thanks diddy, Plymouth is a charming and historic town in Massachusetts, got more photos to post later.


----------



## Skyckcty

I'm thinking of picking up one of these GoPro to replace my crappy camera but I will wait 'till the holiday season for a better deal on cameras. These are Walmart prices.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Las Vegas Ballpark opening in a couple of years.


----------



## Skyckcty

More photos from the beautiful and historic town of Plymouth, MA. Leyden St. is the oldest street in the United States.:cheers:
Massachusetts is definitely one state above the rest and those other pretentious overly advertised states know it well.:lol:


----------



## diddyD

Again - nice pics.


----------



## Skyckcty

More from Plymouth, MA. Thanks diddy.:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Once again great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Thank you Christos! We dropped by the Lobster Hut for a meal in Plymouth. Delicious food, the Lobster is melt in your mouth sweet buttery taste and the clam strips were great too. Billy enjoyed the Scallops. Two great food you should never miss when visiting Massachussetts, Lobster Rolls and Clam Strips preferrably at Tony's in Quincy, the food at the Lobster Hut were delicious as well. :cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Billy and I walked on the breakwater while in Plymouth to take more photos of the town. I still have one more batch of Plymouth photos to post.
































































































































































































































I will come back to this beautiful town again!:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Beautiful granite Pilgrim Monument in Plymouth, MA.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

This is definitely the last batch of Plymouth photos, hahahaha! Next, I will post some interesting photos from Rhode Island.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

I love the recently renovated and edgy Palms with its beautiful public art pieces. There are more art pieces up at the Apex night club. The next time I visit the Palms I will take more photos of the smiley flowers and skulls without the reflection. I would like to use it as a desktop background.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Our meal earlier at the AYCE at the Palms. Of course I had to load up on my favorite Honey Walnut Shrimp while Billy feasted on his favorite Korean BBQ short ribs. Pork Belly fried rice was good but I should have waited for a fresh batch. Yes I ate a plate full and a small bowl of Shrimp, pig!:lol:


----------



## Skyckcty

Love the ambiance of this cafe in Spring Valley. Shown here is one side of this warehouse joint. *Gabi Cafe*


----------



## Skyckcty

As I have mentioned on my previous post, here are some photos from 
Newport, Rhode Island. I still have lots of photos from Boston which I will post later on.


----------



## Skyckcty

More Newport, Rhode Island photos.


----------



## Skyckcty

Billy and I took a leisurely stroll along the Cliff Walk in Newport to see Anderson Cooper's ancestral home. More on that later.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

The newest Fukuburger in the town of Enterprise. Told the counter help easy on the gravy but when I got my food, it was swimming in gravy. Good thing the gravy was not salty. Love the egg, beef burger patty and rice under all that gravy, hahaha. Billy likes the Mushroom burger and Garlic fries.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

The 70MPH wind gusts last night cleared the haze a bit but as long as there are wildfires in California we will continue to have ugly hazy grey skies in Clark County instead of the usual blue skies.hno:


----------



## Skyckcty

We did not finish the Cliff Walk and managed only halfway through but here is Anderson Cooper's ancestral home. His mother is Gloria Vanderbilt, yes the designer of the famous jeans during the 70s.


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates; well done


----------



## lazanoo

Really stunning photos. I will follow this thread!


----------



## Skyckcty

Oh thanks Christos and lazano.

Missing our Golden Knights Karlsson and Dansk, shown here from Sweden but they will be back soon. Go Knights Go!:cheers:








Vegas Golden Knights Twitter


----------



## Skyckcty

John F. Kennedy Presidential Library and Museum


----------



## Skyckcty

Some of our very good looking Golden Knights supporting a charity concert of Imagine Dragons earlier this evening.:cheers: Smith, Karlsson, McKnabb, Tuch, Miller, Schmidt, Engelland, Bellemare,Haula, Nosek, Marchessault and the last one Im not sure who he is. Our Knights can make a killing being GQ models.:cheers:Best looking hockey players, Go Knights Go! Photobomber - Ariana Grande's brother. Go Away!


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates


----------



## Skyckcty

Nnnnnnnooooo! Triple G!


----------



## Skyckcty

It's been nice the last few days in Clark County!


----------



## Skyckcty

Pre-Season Hockey underway at T-Mobile Arena. Too bad it is not televised.
Vegas Golden Knights Vs Arizona Coyotes
First Period 
Golden Knights - 4
Coyotes - 2










Go Knights Go! Go Karlsson Go! Of course he scored, same with Marchessault!


----------



## Skyckcty

VGK scores again! 5 - 2 Marchy has two goals so far, he's hot tonite!

















Go Knights Go!


----------



## Skyckcty

Go Knights Go!
KLAS TV8


----------



## Skyckcty

Our next generation Golden Knights and my favorites too, Nic Hague and Erik Brannstrom doing what they're supposed to do scoring tonite.


----------



## Skyckcty

On the way to T-Mobile Arena this afternoon. Well done Knights! 7 - 2!







































































Go Knights Go!


----------



## Skyckcty

Some of our Golden Knights turn to modeling on the runway for a good cause yesterday.

*KTNV 13 - Golden Knights*

Vegas Golden Knights defeating the Colorado Avalanche 5 - 2.
Knighty Night! Go Knights Go!


----------



## Skyckcty

Some of our Golden Knights during the Fashion Show at Sake Rok. Karlsson, Tuch, Reaves, Bellemare, (Guest), (Guest), Marchessault, Lindberg, Haula and Engelland. Our Knights enjoying time off the ice. 








SakeRok Las Vegas


----------



## Skyckcty

I will be sharing some photos later of the Vegas Golden Knights Fan Fest in Downtown Events Center. Saw pretty much all of our Knights up close, awesome!



Go Knights Go!:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Our early dinner with a view at IKEA in Spring Valley.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Our Vegas Golden Knights taking on the LA Thugs, I meant LA Kings at Staples Center tonite.








Go Knights Go!:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Go Knights Go! Yes Karlsson scored the first goal of the evening!

Vegas Golden Knights 3 
LA Kings 0


----------



## Skyckcty

Go Karlsson Go!:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Oh Marchy, thanks for the goal tonite.




































Hey Reilly, like you too! I hope you don't mind if I call you by your first name!


----------



## Skyckcty

End of 2nd Period

Vegas Golden Knights 6
LA Kings 1


Go Knights Go!


----------



## Skyckcty

Aside from the more famous Golden Knights, I also like Reilly Smith and Tomas Nosek. Excuse the composition, hard to take photos when everybody is trying to get photos and autographs from our Golden Knights.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Our Golden Knights heading home now!:lol:
Knighty night!










Vegas Golden Knights 7
LA Kings 2


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates  :cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Vegas Golden Knights taking on the San Jose Sharks for the last of the pre-season games at T-Mobile Arena. San Jose Sharks have their Karlsson and the Vegas Golden Knights have our own Karlsson. Two Swedes battling, Karlsson V Karlsson.

Nick Holden scoring the first goal of the evening! Go Knights Go!








Vegas Golden Knights Twitter

Vegas Golden Knights - 1
San Jose Sharks - 0


----------



## Skyckcty

Nosek, Smith and Pacioretty scored during the 2nd period. Here's Nosek and his beautiful smile!
Vegas Golden Knights Twitter








Go Knights Go!

Vegas Golden Knights - 4
San Jose Sharks - 1
End of 2nd Period


----------



## Skyckcty

Well done Golden Knights, oh and our Czech Golden Knight Nosek scored again!

Final Score
Vegas Golden Knights - 5
San Jose Sharks - 2

Go Knights Go 2018-19!


----------



## Skyckcty

Today our Golden Knights donating their time for the community. Pacioretty, Marchessault, Schmidt, Carpenter and Nosek.:cheers:

















Eakin, Haula, Lindberg and Engelland:cheers:









Theodore donating blood!:cheers:

Vegas Golden Knights Twitter


----------



## diddyD

Good ones.


----------



## Skyckcty

This is why I love our Golden Knights. They are playful and enjoying themselves plus they are involved within the community. Here are Marchy and Karly goofing around at the City National Arena during training earlier today.









Vegas Golden Knights Twitter


----------



## Skyckcty

The perimeter fence on the site of the MSG Sphere at the Venetian is being wrapped in advertising for the first of its kind arena. Photos taken earlier this afternoon on a beautiful Fall Tuesday.


----------



## Skyckcty

The under-construction convention center and resort at Wynn/Encore with the under-construction Resorts World Las Vegas in the background. Also seen on the photos is The Drew which will be a landmark property for the Marriott brand. 
Marriott is investing on The Drew which sits directly across the under-construction expansion of the Las Vegas Convention Center.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Across the street from the site of the MSG Sphere at the Venetian, Caesars is constructing a convention center behind the LinQ, Caesars Forum.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Around 7PM this evening in Spring Valley.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

My favorite buffet at the moment only because of this particular dish, Honey Walnut Shrimp. Hahaha yes two plates of shrimp, I'm a pig. Billy ate the desserts and I want to go back again today.



































AYCE at The Palms Resort and Casino


----------



## High Five

Thanks for all the great pics. The honey walnut shrimp looks so delicious. I wonder what the two tower cranes between the Palazzo and Venetian are for. Hard to tell there exact location from the pic, but it would be cool if they were for the Palazzo Condo Tower.




Skyckcty said:


>


----------



## Skyckcty

Yes it looks like the residential condo at the Venetian will resume construction. No official word from Sands yet.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Not the results we wanted dropping the home opening game  2 - 5 but it was nice to get to high-five Nosek and fist-bump Hunt  while they were on their way to the arena.


----------



## Skyckcty

My friend and I at Pizza Press at the Fashion Show Mall yesterday afternoon. Great pizza, nice patio sitting and clean restroom. I always check the restroom, if it's clean then I know the same can be said of the prep area.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Photos taken today of the Caesars Forum convention center construction update.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

The LinQ High Roller and the site of Caesars Forum.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

This hockey is worth watching. Here is the condensed match between the Vegas Golden Knights V the Minnesota Wild. Our Knights were in enemy territory.




Go Knights Go!


----------



## Skyckcty

These photos were taken last Thursday from the Park MGM garage. Park Theater installed a large LED screen facing Toshiba Plaza. You can barely see it on the last photo but one of these days I will take a better shot. On a different note, Planet Hollywood Resort across from the Cosmopolitan just unveiled their brand new LED marquee and its twice the size of its former LED screen. Nice!:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Downtown Las Vegas Events Center this afternoon.


----------



## Skyckcty

More from Downtown Vegas Saturday afternoon.


----------



## Skyckcty

Locals showing support for our Golden Knights while they're on the road.


----------



## Skyckcty

Ongoing cladding at Resorts World Las Vegas


----------



## Skyckcty

Beautiful and a nice breeze at the park in Spring Valley.


----------



## Skyckcty

Love our beautiful sunny, breezy and cool Fall weather in Clark County, NV.


----------



## Skyckcty

Park Theater's new LED screen.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Planet Hollywood's brand new marquee and wraparound LED screen.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Cleaning up the construction site of the MSG Sphere at the Venetian has begun.
The rectangular lot adjacent to the sphere construction site is Wynn/Encore property if I'm not mistaken. You can also see the Wynn/Encore Employee parking and Wynn/Encore Administrative Office on these photos.


----------



## Skyckcty

Lady Liberty showing support for our Golden Knights. Excuse the ugly gold building blocking the view of the beautiful mountains behind it.






























































































































Go Knights Go!


----------



## Skyckcty

Driverless free shuttle in Downtown Vegas. There are plans to have more stops for this shuttle. For now mostly tourists are riding this driverless shuttle.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Love the Container Park in Downtown Vegas.:cheers:


----------



## Christi69

We had the same driverless shuttle in Lyon: it is so slow that only tourists can use it. Well, in Las Vegas, you have plenty of them!


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates once again from Las Vegas


----------



## Skyckcty

Christi69 said:


> We had the same driverless shuttle in Lyon: it is so slow that only tourists can use it. Well, in Las Vegas, you have plenty of them!


Thanks Christi and Christos.

Yes the shuttle in Downtown Vegas is not fast at all, one of these days I'll ride it. 

Lyft and Aptiv have been doing driverless car trips on the Strip since CES2018. It has since logged 5,000 paid trips. Vegas is probably the only city in the world offering this service. Of course other cities are testing the technology but Vegas has been doing it since January 2018.:cheers:

*The Verge - Lyft Aptiv*


----------



## Skyckcty

Beautiful drive home.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Hot looking Haula on the way to T-Mobile Arena for a hockey match tonite. Go Knights Go!








Vegas Golden Knights Twitter


----------



## Skyckcty

Our Golden Knights are definitely some of the best looking in the NHL! Here are Carpenter and Reaves on the way to T-Mobile Arena!








Vegas Golden Knights Instagram

2nd Period

Golden Knights - 2
Sabres - 0

Battle Knights Battle!:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Our rockstar goaltender losing his helmet during the match last night. Battle Knights Battle!:cheers:










*Las Vegas Sun - Golden Knights*


----------



## Skyckcty

Earlier this morning after I picked up a couple of items at Auto Zone. On the last photo, Resorts World Las Vegas can now be seen in Spring Valley. Another beautiful day in the valley.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

The Cosmopolitan Resort marquee and LED screen.


----------



## Skyckcty

Love our Golden Knights showing support for Las Vegas Pride Week. Look at Miller and Bellemare's big stick, the hockey stick that is!


















*Golden Knights*


----------



## Skyckcty

Just a random photo on my way to see family this afternoon.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Pretty cool pre-game opening show at T-Mobile last Tuesday. Vegas Golden Knights V Buffalo Sabres.


----------



## Skyckcty

Fremont Street Experience during last night's 2018 Las Vegas Pride Night Parade. Viva Vision was showing The Killers. The 5-block long LED screen is undergoing a $38 million upgrade which will be unveiled New Year's Eve 2019.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

--DP


----------



## Skyckcty

Our Golden Knights going to battle tonite!










*Vegas Golden Knights*

Go Knights Go! Battle Knights Battle!


----------



## Skyckcty

Vegas Golden Knights for all! I love our Golden Knights more! Colin Miller got even more attractive, now I have a new favorite Golden Knight, sorry Karly!:cheers:









*Vegas Golden Knights*


----------



## Skyckcty

Paradise Park and Convention Center update.


----------



## Skyckcty

Planet Hollywood's brand new LED Marquee showing support for Las Vegas Pride.


----------



## Skyckcty

Pumpkin Patch in Spring Valley adjacent to IKEA.


----------



## Skyckcty

Beautiful day at Pumpkin Patch.


----------



## Skyckcty

Best place on Earth to celebrate Halloween, Vegas. Resorts up and down the Strip have costume parties and prizes all week starting this week all the way till the end of the month.


Here are our Golden Knights in their 2018 Halloween costumes. Who wore it best?


----------



## Skyckcty

IKEA in Spring Valley has one of the best views of Red Rock Canyon and beyond.:cheers:


----------



## Christi69

On the halloween picture, I prefer the lion and the lady dressed liked a bearded man with sunglasses.


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Las Vegas


----------



## Skyckcty

Battle Knights Battle!:cheers: That's Mcknabb he's on one of Golden Knight's Defense line. Go Mcknabb Go!


----------



## Skyckcty

Getting ready for the cooler temps in the valley.


























Go Knights Go!


----------



## Skyckcty

Thanks Christos, another beautiful Fall day in Clark County, NV. Update and ongoing cladding at Resorts World Las Vegas.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Pizza Press at the Fashion Show Mall is my go to pizza joint at the moment. Delicious Gorgonzola and Gouda cheese pie while my friend had Ham, bacon and pineapple with mushroom, tomatoes and garlic pie.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Our Golden Knights battled hard for this Win and it is a nice send off. They are going to enemy territories for their battles this coming week. I will post a Youtube clip once available.









Go Knights Go!


----------



## Skyckcty

SEMA 2018 is back in town with over 2,400 exhibiting companies and over 70,000 buyers from around the world. Here are some photos, only took a few photos today but I will try to come back expecially during the parade.


----------



## Skyckcty

SEMA 2018


----------



## Skyckcty

More Hotwheels Exhibit at the 2018 SEMA Trade Show.


----------



## Skyckcty

Once again it's Marchy! Go Marchy Go!:cheers:




SportsNet


----------



## Skyckcty




----------



## Skyckcty

My nephew loves this Nissan GTR car on display at the SEMA trade show.


----------



## Skyckcty

There were so many cars on display and these are just some on the outdoor exhibit, I was not able to go inside and check out more cars.


----------



## Skyckcty

Photos during last Saturday's Trunk or Treat at Tivoli Village.


----------



## Skyckcty

More photos during the Day of the Dead Festival and Trunk or Treat at Tivoli Village last Saturday.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Tonite our Golden Knights take on St.Louis. Carpenter on the banner.:cheers:









Battle Knights Battle!


----------



## Skyckcty

More photos prior to the opening of SEMA2018


----------



## Skyckcty

Well Knights!


----------



## Skyckcty

SEMA2018


----------



## Skyckcty

These 1st batch of photos were taken prior to the opening of SEMA 2018. The center parking lot was blocked off for drag racing during the trade show.


----------



## Skyckcty

These were taken Friday afternoon during the last day of SEMA2018. I was able to catch some action on the lot.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

More drag racing during SEMA2018.


----------



## Skyckcty

More photos from SEMA2018  Still have lots of SEMA2018 photos to post later.


----------



## Skyckcty

SEMA2018 blue car on its side.


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Vegas


----------



## Skyckcty

Daniel and his best buddy at Red Rock Canyon. He's currently working on some music. Keep an eye on it.:cheers:








Daniel Emmet Instagram


----------



## Skyckcty

More photos of our Knights during practice the other day at City National Arena.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Our Knights were Golden battling the Anaheim Ducks last night!:cheers:




Go Knights Go!


----------



## Skyckcty

A very upscale corridor, well this is the new shopping wing at Wynn but for the rest of us visiting the Strip, a fancy walkway, hahaha.


----------



## RyukyuRhymer

great pics! I will be there in February.
I hope I can get a ticket to a golden knights game!

I hope there will be some boxing matches around that time too!
do penn and teller still perform?


----------



## Skyckcty

^^Goodluck, I'm sure there will be home games for our Knights, not sure about the others. During the last SEMA 2018 there were a lot of Japanese visitors in town. 

Earlier this evening we drove to Silverton for dinner. A beautiful night with a slight breeze. Excuse the exposure, I was taking photos without a tripod.


----------



## Skyckcty

SEMA2018


----------



## Skyckcty

Only in Vegas, a shoe store entrance. It will definitely catch your attention.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Another beautiful day in Clark County, NV.


----------



## Skyckcty

While many areas in the United States are freezing during Fall, we are enjoying our beautiful blue skies here in Clark County, NV.


----------



## Skyckcty

Pan Fried Noodles with Beef and Beef Chowmein at Wuhu Noodle in Silverton.


----------



## Skyckcty

Starbucks and Flare Bar at Silverton.


----------



## Skyckcty

There are too many pedestrians crossing this busy section of the Strip and will soon get even more pedestrians with the opening of Eataly on Dec. 27, 2018. Work has begun and we'll find out soon enough if Clark County can finish the pedestrian bridge on time.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

This section of the Strip will get even brighter with the under-construction Burlington Store adding LED screen on its flagship store next door to the
T-Mobile store.


----------



## Skyckcty

More photos from the Strip earlier this afternoon.


----------



## Skyckcty

Great battle from our Golden Knights!





Go Knights Go!


----------



## Skyckcty

SEMA2018


----------



## diddyD

I love the cars.


----------



## Skyckcty

I love the Big Willy. Thanks Diddy.

More info on the lighting modifications of the Eiffel Tower replica at Paris Resort and Casino.










*Review Journal - Paris Las Vegas...*


----------



## Skyckcty

Vegas Golden Knights battling Edmonton Oilers!:cheers:


----------



## UztoUS

stupid question but does it snow often in Vegas?


----------



## Skyckcty

UztoUS said:


> stupid question but does it snow often in Vegas?



Every Winter it snows in the mountains an hour away from the Strip and at Red Rock Canyon 15 minutes away from the Strip, it gets a dusting of snow at higher elevations. On the Strip once in a while snow flurries fall.


----------



## Skyckcty

Our Golden Knights were defeated and humiliated in Calgary last night.:gaah:


----------



## Skyckcty

Dark skies early this morning.


----------



## UztoUS

Skyckcty said:


> Every Winter it snows in the mountains an hour away from the Strip and at Red Rock Canyon 15 minutes away from the Strip, it gets a dusting of snow at higher elevations. On the Strip once in a while snow flurries fall.


thanks.
the environment there really does remind me of some parts of central asia. especially with all the new developments and straight roads.


----------



## Skyckcty

UztoUS said:


> thanks.
> the environment there really does remind me of some parts of central asia. especially with all the new developments and straight roads.


I would love to see and visit Almaty, Kazakhstan. Not much development going on the Strip but off the Strip it's a different story.

Beautiful today, blue skies. Excuse the glare on some of the photos. In reality the skies are even bluer compared to the photos, I'm taking shots from behind a tinted glass. Photos looking toward Spring Valley and the mountains beyond.:cheers:





















































Can you spot the hot air balloon over Spring Valley?


----------



## Skyckcty

For dinner tonite I had Osso Buco and my friend had a bacon burger at Millers Ale House then off to Suncoast for the remainder of the Golden Knights battle against the Coyotes. Oh what a cliffhanger overtime!


----------



## Skyckcty

Go Knights Go!


----------



## Skyckcty

Oh what a sweet victory for our Vegas Golden Knights taking care of business against the Calgary Flames. Knights shutout the Flames and my favorite Colin Miller scored his first goal for the season, nice!:cheers:


























Go Knights Go!


----------



## Skyckcty

Our Vegas Golden Knights shutout of the Calgary Flames.


----------



## Skyckcty

Yesterday afternoon at the Palazzo.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

My friend and I at the Grand Lux Cafe at the Palazzo. Billy enjoyed the Chicken Marsala, it definitely tasted better than it looks while the Chicken Lemon Piccata was delicious.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Photos of Resorts World Las Vegas construction taken yesterday.


----------



## Skyckcty

Under-construction Strip entrance to Park MGM, Eataly and some photos inside the lobby at the Aria Resort. Excuse these rushed photos, composition and exposure could be better. Hand held camera.


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates once again from Vegas


----------



## Skyckcty

Thank you Christos.
Our Golden Knights will battle the San Jose Sharks, our Knights will also help battle Cancer. Our Karlsson versus their Karlsson tonite! Go Karly Go!


----------



## Skyckcty

Mcknabb and Schmidt signing autographs during the Fan Fest in Downtown Vegas a few months back.


----------



## Skyckcty

Our Knights being Golden once again, shutting out the Sharks at 6-0 and two of my favorites scored, Karlsson 14 seconds (that has got to be a record as the fastest goal) into the game and then Miller afterwards.





Go Knights Go!:cheers:


----------



## RyukyuRhymer

^ Im seriously considering going to a Knights game in February! it will be my first hockey game 

I hope I can also catch a boxing match or MMA one, but I can't find any schedules yet


----------



## Skyckcty

RyukyuRhymer said:


> ^ Im seriously considering going to a Knights game in February! it will be my first hockey game
> 
> I hope I can also catch a boxing match or MMA one, but I can't find any schedules yet


Nice, check the Golden Knights schedule on their website with the NHL. VGK has 8 home games in Feb. 2019. Tickets are like $$$$$$$. :cheers:


----------



## RyukyuRhymer

Skyckcty said:


> Nice, check the Golden Knights schedule on their website with the NHL. VGK has 8 home games in Feb. 2019. Tickets are like $$$$$$$. :cheers:


by the way, its my first time to a hockey game. how cold does it get in there? :lol:


----------



## Skyckcty

Miller and Karlsson!


----------



## Skyckcty

RyukyuRhymer said:


> by the way, its my first time to a hockey game. how cold does it get in there? :lol:


I have not seen them inside TMobile Arena but perhaps sometime this season. I have seen them at the practice arena and it is cold. It should be colder at TMobile considering the body heat coming from like 18,000 fans, arena rink has to be kept colder. Enjoy if you ever make it in town, only advantage I have is that I live in town and there is no rush to see them right away at TMobile arena.


----------



## Skyckcty

Desert Shores in the city of Las Vegas.


----------



## Skyckcty

Desert Shores


----------



## UztoUS

Skyckcty said:


> I would love to see and visit Almaty, Kazakhstan. Not much development going on the Strip but off the Strip it's a different story.


you should definitely visit!

but i also recommend going south like Tashkent or Ashgabat. 
being both large cities in arid areas, maybe some kind of sister city relation can be built with Las Vegas. I think there is a lot they could learn from Las vegases development and planning. also water conservation.

but im not sure what the US relationship with Central Asia is right now.

(im actually Norwegian!)


----------



## Skyckcty

UztoUS said:


> you should definitely visit!
> 
> but i also recommend going south like Tashkent or Ashgabat.
> being both large cities in arid areas, maybe some kind of sister city relation can be built with Las Vegas. I think there is a lot they could learn from Las vegases development and planning. also water conservation.
> 
> but im not sure what the US relationship with Central Asia is right now.
> 
> (im actually Norwegian!)


Interesting and thank you. Triple GGG is from Kazakhstan. Not sure about any sister city relationships between Vegas and other Central Asian cities but that would be nice if it happens.

We have flights from Vegas to the Scandinavian countries of Norway, Denmark and Sweden. Norwegian Airlines flies to Las Vegas, perhaps someday I will visit Norway and the region.:cheers: We have a few Scandinavian hockey players from Sweden and Finland but not from Norway.


----------



## UztoUS

Skyckcty said:


> Interesting and thank you. Triple GGG is from Kazakhstan. Not sure about any sister city relationships between Vegas and other Central Asian cities but that would be nice if it happens.
> 
> We have flights from Vegas to the Scandinavian countries of Norway, Denmark and Sweden. Norwegian Airlines flies to Las Vegas, perhaps someday I will visit Norway and the region.:cheers: We have a few Scandinavian hockey players from Sweden and Finland but not from Norway.


honestly I was really flabbergasted when I saw your posts above and learned Las Vegas has a hockey team.. in the desert! :lol:


----------



## Skyckcty

UztoUS said:


> honestly I was really flabbergasted when I saw your posts above and learned Las Vegas has a hockey team.. in the desert! :lol:



Well you know many people thought Las Vegas cannot support a successful hockey team or a professional sports team. Even other hockey players look down on us. Las Vegas and Clark County is pretty small compared to other cities. We only have like 2.3 million people in Clark County but we proved them wrong. We almost got the Stanley Cup during our inaugural season, heck I was not even following hockey prior to our Golden Knights. 


Best part of it all, our Golden Knights support the community and the community is doing the same for the team. Now if only ticket prices go down to a reasonable level that would be nice. Demand is very high at the moment.


----------



## Skyckcty

Daniel Emmet sang the National Anthem during the Hockey Fights Cancer battle between our Vegas Golden Knights and San Jose Sharks a couple of nights ago.


----------



## Skyckcty

UztoUS said:


> (im actually Norwegian!)


....but I have yet to see you post anything about Norway or anything in the region with the exception of one post regarding Denmark. Your handle Uz as in Uzbekistan? Are you an Uzbek?


----------



## Skyckcty

Beautiful earlier today and I took my nephews Kealan and Logan to have some Ramen for lunch.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

The first 24/7 Eataly is opening its doors soon at the Park Mgm on Dec. 27, 2018.



*Vegas Eater Eataly 24-7*


----------



## MySSCity

Hi Skyckcty, I don't know if you remember but we communicated in the CityData forum back in January. I was planning my recon trip to LV back then and you gave me some valuable tips and the link to this thread. I'm now officially a "Las Vegan" and really enjoy the pics that you are posting here. I'm also able to learn about many interesting places and eateries that you've posted here. Thanks and keep up the good work!


----------



## Skyckcty

MySSCity said:


> Hi Skyckcty, I don't know if you remember but we communicated in the CityData forum back in January. I was planning my recon trip to LV back then and you gave me some valuable tips and the link to this thread. I'm now officially a "Las Vegan" and really enjoy the pics that you are posting here. I'm also able to learn about many interesting places and eateries that you've posted here. Thanks and keep up the good work!


Oh wow welcome to town, hope you are enjoying our beautiful Fall season. Hope all is working out fine with you.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Our Knights were Golden once again last night with a franchise record of 8 goals battling the Chicago Blackhawks. Nice!


----------



## MySSCity

Skyckcty said:


> Oh wow welcome to town, hope you are enjoying our beautiful Fall season. Hope all is working out fine with you.:cheers:


Yes, I didn't mind the summer but now the weather is awesome!


----------



## Skyckcty

I've had better desserts elsewhere and service was horrible. Don't buy into the HYPE, Urth Cafe at the new Wynn shopping promenade is a disappointment.


----------



## Skyckcty

MySSCity said:


> Yes, I didn't mind the summer but now the weather is awesome!


It's been beautiful since the change, let's enjoy it while we can, Winter is just around the corner, hahaha!


----------



## MySSCity

Skyckcty said:


> It's been beautiful since the change, let's enjoy it while we can, Winter is just around the corner, hahaha!


I guess its all relative. Coming from NJ I'll be looking forward to Vegas winter. Bring it on :lol:

By the way, today is the first time I actually see rain since moving here early July.


----------



## Skyckcty

Getting a smog check for Billy's car at the gasoline station.


----------



## Skyckcty

The first of its kind in all of Eataly outposts, Cucina del Mercato. :cheers: Viva Las Vegas!

_"For the first time ever in all of Eataly's history, we are introducing a new concept in Las Vegas that no Eataly has ever done before: Cucina del Mercato. Literally meaning “kitchen of the market,” Cucina del Mercato is our first open counter-to-table concept. It is comprised of six different fresh counters where you can eat what you shop and shop what you eat – all in one place."

_









*Eataly - Cucina Del Mercato*


----------



## Skyckcty

Billy and I dropped by to see my youngest sister Jennifer and family today. Photos of Billy, one of my nephews Logan, Jennifer and their family dogs, Gino and Lilly.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Harrah's recently upgraded one of their signs in front of the property. Another sign on the building is also being replaced with an LED screen.


----------



## Skyckcty

Battle between our Knights and the Kings a few days ago with a not so favorable outcome that frustrated our goalie.


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Vegas


----------



## Skyckcty

Lazy Dog at Town Square as seen from Las Vegas Blvd. Don't be fooled, it was cold today.


----------



## Skyckcty

Thanks Christos! Our Golden Knights defeating the Avalanche at the Fortress toKnight!:cheers:




Go Knights Go!


----------



## Skyckcty

One word to describe Eataly on the Strip! WOW! Too many people on opening day. I will come back perhaps tomorrow to take some photos. This area of Park MGM is certainly a step up from the former Monte Carlo frontage and its tenants. Visitors and locals will most definitely have a meal and shop at Eataly. A pedestrian bridge is under-construction on this part of the Strip.


----------



## Skyckcty

CES2019 has begun with the set up at the Las Vegas Convention Center. Advertisers are also busy setting up around town.


----------



## Skyckcty

*CES2019*:cheers:

*CES showcases more than 4,500 exhibiting companies, including manufacturers, developers and suppliers of consumer technology hardware, content, technology delivery systems and more; a conference program with more than 250 conference sessions and more than 180K attendees from 150 countries.*


----------



## Skyckcty

Last Knight at Bellagio.


----------



## Skyckcty

Adjacent to Eataly at Park MGM is Best Friend, love the concept of this bar/restaurant. There's more to this restaurant behind the red vinyl curtain.


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates once again


----------



## Skyckcty

Ground level has been raised at the under-construction Caesars Forum convention center.


----------



## Skyckcty

Nice Win for our Vegas Golden Knights, taking down the LA Kings!:cheers:Go Knights Go!


----------



## Skyckcty

Thanks Christos! My Golden Knights' gear this evening!:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Our Vegas Golden Knights heading home in time for the new year's eve celebration tomorrow after a beautiful win against their desert rival, the Arizona Coyotes. :cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Very cold and windy today, lots of people on the Strip and soon around 6PM, the Strip will be closed to vehicular traffic. On the last photo, the under-construction stadium as seen in Spring Valley.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Happy New Year from Las Vegas in Clark County, NV.


----------



## diddyD

Nice update - and video^


----------



## Skyckcty

Thanks Diddy! A great start to a new year, our Knights taking down the Kings once again and it's a shutout! Go Knights Go!


----------



## Skyckcty

I'm not really impressed with PF Chang's food but the Chicken Curry Ramen I like. Some photos take at the restaurant branch in Town Square with Billy.


----------



## Skyckcty

A couple of random shots at T-Mobile Arena.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

A New Year's eve video (no fireworks) on the Southern section of the Strip.




PJ Slots


----------



## Skyckcty

Love these soft socks I bought for myself this Christmas.


----------



## Skyckcty

Resorts World Las Vegas as seen from an alley at the Las Vegas Convention Center.


----------



## Skyckcty

Excellent battle from our Golden Knights defeating the Ducks in their pond.


----------



## Skyckcty

The non-stop set up inside the Las Vegas Convention Center, the CES2019 trade show begins on the 7th of January.


----------



## Skyckcty

Advertising around the Las Vegas Convention Center for CES2019, as usual BMW has got the whole facade of the Renaissance Hotel.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

More photos from the Las Vegas Convention Center.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Ongoing set-up at CES2019.


----------



## Skyckcty

So much going on inside the convention center in preparation for CES2019.:cheers:


----------



## diddyD

A very nice update^


----------



## Skyckcty

Thanks diddy. Crosley reintroducing radios and turntables for the 21st century. The joystick is for the Velodyne Lidar.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

More photos during set-up at the CES2019, it's an audio/video sensory overload inside the convention center.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Nissan


----------



## Skyckcty

The New Jersey Devils tried to take down our Knights once again yesterday with a 2 goal lead in the first period but our Golden Knights battled hard and prevailed. Go Knights Go!


----------



## Skyckcty

You've never seen a chopper like this. State of the art helicopter from Bell!:cheers: Viva CES! Viva Las Vegas!


----------



## Skyckcty

Our Knights being Golden once again in the Fortress defeating the Rangers!


----------



## Skyckcty

My friend's car covered in snow, mine was not covered, I was driving around taking photos. Hehe.


----------



## Skyckcty

Photos taken last week at the baseball field at UNLV. Partly sunny conditions will be back in the forecast for Clark County, NV starting tomorrow.


----------



## Skyckcty

Love Gabi Coffee and Bakery in Spring Valley. Nothing like it around town.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Gabi Coffee and Bakery


----------



## Skyckcty

Love this place, Gabi Coffee and Bakery.


----------



## Skyckcty

Our Golden Knights were struggling lately and need to get their mojo back if they want to be in the playoffs. Currently in 6th place in the Western Conference and still in the playoffs but need to step it up. Other teams are catching up and it does not help having key players still injured.hno:


----------



## Skyckcty

Do you see what I see?


----------



## Skyckcty

Killing time at Silverton's mini-park this afternoon. Love this relaxing place and also Bass Pro Shop's superstore.


----------



## Skyckcty

Starbucks at Siverton Casino complex. Well, he's not watching porn for sure.:lol:


----------



## christos-greece

Interesting, very nice photos once again


----------



## Skyckcty

Thanks Christos. Wetlands Park and the sewer treatment plant adjacent to the park.


----------



## Skyckcty

Side yard during last week's snow storm.


----------



## Skyckcty

Photos taken today at the construction site of the MSG Sphere at the Venetian. :cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

More construction photos on the MSG Sphere at the Venetian.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty




----------



## Skyckcty

What's up with these people and their laptops and cellphones in a coffee shop?!?!


----------



## Skyckcty

Our Golden Knights battled hard to get this much needed win. It'll help boost their confidence again. Go Knights Go!:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Interesting, very nice photos once again


----------



## Skyckcty

Thanks Christos. This low-key airline is not your typical commercial airline and you may not even know about it, JANET Airlines. Under the operations of the United States Air Force, it flies employees and contractors to a once top secret base, AREA 51 and Tonopah Test Range. It has its own terminal at McCarran International Airport.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Great battle from beginning to end but our Knights were Golden during the shootout, beating the Panthers. Looks like our Knights got their mojo back. Love Reilly Smith's between the legs goal, awesome.


----------



## Skyckcty

Hockey Drama at T-Mobile that nearly caused a fight between two goalies. Love the staredown between goalies. Oh and these guys are in the Fortress, our Knights will not put up with it! Hahahaha! Go Fleury Go!


----------



## Skyckcty

The under-construction stadium as seen from the Excalibur parking garage. One end of the garage has a view of T-Mobile Arena and on the other end, this stadium. The window with a view of the Strip is massive.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Brand new and still under-construction 35-acre James Regional Sports Complex between the towns of Spring Valley and Enterprise in the Southwest part of town.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Took my nephew Logan for some delicious steaming hot Korean food this evening at Garionban in Asia-Town.:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Once again interesting, very nice photos from Vegas


----------



## Skyckcty

Thanks Christos, the Strip is getting ready for St.Patricks Day celebration this coming weekend.


----------



## Skyckcty

Battle of the V Series Vegas vs Vancouver have concluded this season and glad to say our Vegas Golden Knights destroyed the Vancouver Canucks on their last battle. Our Knights are up 7Wins in 8 battles. Viva Las Vegas!:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

MSG Sphere at the Venetian construction update. Water could be from the rain the night before or it could be from a shallow aquifer seeping, meaning the aquifer is near the surface. I'll check the site once again next week.


----------



## Skyckcty

An afternoon at The Park by MGM.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

For lunch this afternoon I took my sister and nephew Logan to Garionban, really love this place. Lunch meal comes with a soup, the salad and kimchi together with the meat dishes, you will not leave hungry at this restaurant. :cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Dropped by The D in Downtown Vegas the other night to watch the Golden Knights at the Long Bar.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Artwork on display during the First Friday event in Downtown Vegas.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Elon Musk's The Boring Company will be working with the LVCVA in constructing an underground people mover to connect the massive Las Vegas Convention Center.:cheers:


*CNET - Elon Musk - Las Vegas...*


----------



## Skyckcty

Gazebo at the under-construction convention center at Wynn/Encore across the way from the under-construction MSG Sphere at the Venetian.


----------



## Skyckcty

Talks ongoing for the Las Vegas Convention Center's underground people mover.










*Las Vegas Sun - Las Vegas Tourism Board Oks...*:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Oh Vegas always offering something new to visitors and locals too. How about a shave and a cocktail or perhaps a military crew cut to go with your cocktail. Love the Cosmopolitan.











*Vegas Eater - BarberShop...*


----------



## Skyckcty

My friend's son, Lennart and his friend Yannick on tour in the United States for 6 weeks and their last stop is in Las Vegas. Had dinner at Aria Buffet last night with Billy, Lennart and Yannick.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Lennart, Yannick, Billy and I at the Red Rock Canyon National Conservation Area. These two are like German giants hehehe. I gave Yannick and Lennart Golden Knights cap and Yannick wore his today.


----------



## Skyckcty

Update on the MSG Sphere at the Venetian. One of the crew confirmed it was ground water on the site seeping on the construction site. I spoke to the man on the first photo.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Beautiful scenery at Red Rock Canyon National Conservation Area.:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice new photos, Skyckcty :cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Thank you Christos.

Yannick, Lennart and I at the Seven Magic Mountains this afternoon. Unfortunately visitors have vandalized these beautiful public art pieces.


----------



## Skyckcty

Just brilliant! Golden Knights cast off the hook, line and sinker, the San Jose Sharks gobbled it. Knights hauled off with a 7-3 victory over the Sharks. I will post the video later when it becomes available.


Go Knights Go!


----------



## Skyckcty

Go Knights Go! Love Karlsson smiling! Our topline of Karlsson, Smith and Marchessault were awesome!


----------



## Skyckcty

Lennart and Yannick buying souveniers at the M&M store and trying out the Jalapeno M&Ms hahaha.:lol:Lennart reppin Vegas Golden Knights.


----------



## Skyckcty

At the Coca Cola store for more shopping. Lennart goofing around while Yannick tries on a cap.


----------



## Skyckcty

Lennart and Yannick checking in on the first leg of their flight back to Germany and having pizza afterwards at home.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Our Knights were golden earlier against the Winnipeg Jets and same with the Eiffel Tower replica after the battle at T-Mobile Arena. Oh and it was a shutout, 5-0!:cheers:


----------



## diddyD

Nice update - I have enjoyed looking through them.


----------



## Skyckcty

This shows why our Top Line is our Top Line, outstanding battle! Love Karlsson, Smith and Marchessault.




Go Knights Go!


----------



## Skyckcty

Thanks Diddy. Here are more photos of Yannick and Lennart's visit to Vegas.


----------



## Skyckcty

Daniel Emmet in the company of men with great voices, Il Divo.








Photo courtesy of Daniel Emmet Instagram


----------



## Skyckcty

Love the transformation of the Palace Station Casino into a vibrant, modern resort. Love the Brass Fork, from a tired 24/7 cafe into modern cafe with mid-century vibe and delicious food as well.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Beautiful and breezy today in Clark County, NV.


----------



## Skyckcty

Everytime I see kayaks in the store, like these ones at Bass Pro Shops, I miss my 12ft. Ocean Kayak.hno:


----------



## Skyckcty

Our Golden Knights only need 1 point to get into the playoffs this year. Somehow our Knights could not defeat the Red Wings in the last 2 years.
We are 0-3 against this team. Somehow they are like Kryptonite on our Knights.hno:


----------



## Skyckcty

Bellagio Conservatory Spring Exhibit


----------



## Skyckcty




----------



## Skyckcty




----------



## Skyckcty

Our Knights were defeated by the Wild guys from Minnesota last night but there is good news, we are in the playoffs. Go Knights Go! Excuse the lousy exposure on my cheap point and shoot camera. Hahaha!:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Brand new and recently opened non-gaming Hilton and Marriott hotels near T-Mobile Arena and the Las Vegas Stadium. These two are side-by-side on Dean Martin Drive/Tropicana Ave.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Dropped by Silverton and got some Dates for a snack at the small Farmer's market earlier this afternoon. Lovely Spring Sunday. Lamborghini reminded me of the 80s movie TRON.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Well, the Strip is located in the town of Paradise, Clark County NV. STRIP and PARADISE enough said! Oh and it does not discriminate, Men, Women and Trannies!:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Another non-gaming hotel nearing completion, Hyatt Place located in the Silverton Village adjacent to the Silverton Resort and Casino. :cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Palms Resort and Casino testing its massive LED screen on the Ivory Tower of the resort. The LED screen as seen on Flamingo around 2miles away.


----------



## Skyckcty

Glad our Golden Knights got this win over the Edmonton Oilers with two more battles left before heading to this year's NHL playoffs.




Battle Knights Battle!


----------



## Skyckcty

Your first look at the Palms massive LED screen on the Ivory Tower of the resort complex. Day 1 for KAOS today. Photos taken this morning.:cheers:


----------



## diddyD

Nice pics.


----------



## Skyckcty

Thanks diddy. Correction on my post, KAOS opens this weekend. 
Billy and I watched Fuerza Bruta and it was awesome, photos coming up.


----------



## Skyckcty

If Fuerza Bruta arrives in your city, don't miss this awesome production. Fun exciting and loud.:cheers: For information on this show or any show in town Where Magazine is a great source of info.


----------



## Skyckcty

Construction update on the MSG Sphere at the Venetian.


----------



## Skyckcty

MSG Sphere at the Venetian construction update!:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

U.S. Customs and Border Patrol Agents checking the construction site of the MSG Sphere at the Venetian.


----------



## diddyD

Cool update.


----------



## Skyckcty

Thanks diddy. Billy and I dropped by the Great Greek Mediterranean Grill in the town of Enterprise the other day. Delicious meal, love my Gyro Meat Rice Bowl, yes there was a spoon of rice under all the greens, hahahaha! It was delicious and melt in your mouth meat so it's all forgiven.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Awesome production and visuals on Fuerza Bruta!:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Fuerza Bruta don't miss it when it comes to your town! :cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

TMobile Arena at night.


----------



## Skyckcty

Intense battle at T Mobile with our Vegas Golden Knights taking on the San Jose Sharks.





Battle Knights Battle!


----------



## Skyckcty

T-Mobile Arena during the Stanley Cup Playoffs


----------



## Skyckcty

Golden Knights taking on San Jose Sharks! Go Knights Battle!


----------



## Skyckcty

Ordered a half-pizza and a salad at the Pizza Press in the Fashion Show Mall. Love it and my friend ordered his usual full pizza. Both delicious and a very clean establishment, I highly recommend it.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Awesome voice on this lady, Dionne Warwick.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Julius Caesar and our Golden Knights are ready for the battle on Sunday!



































Go Knights Battle!


----------



## Skyckcty

Battle Knights Battle!


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates once again from Vegas


----------



## Skyckcty

Thank you Christos. By the way the food at the Great Greek was delicious. We have a sizable Greek-American population in Clark County, NV.

The family that stays together.....goes to Starbucks! Hahaha!:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Alfa Romeo at the Mirage the other night.


----------



## Skyckcty

This is not cool, not trendy, not stylish and it's most definitely NOT attractive. People this is GROSS, pull your pants up nobody wants to see your a$$ crack!


----------



## Skyckcty

Loving this section of West Flamingo road with its LED screens.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Early morning photos of the Las Vegas Stadium. Excuse the exposure, photos were taken from behind a tinted window. On one of the photos, a large airplane approaching McCarran International Airport.:cheers:


----------



## diddyD

Nice pics.


----------



## Skyckcty

Thanks diddy. A brand new commercial center in AsiaTown.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Earlier this morning at the Starbucks in DTLV. Love the Googie architecture of this Starbucks!:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Photos taken today of the Caesars Forum, the massive under-construction convention center adjacent to the LINQ.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

At Starbucks the other day, the deli meat actually looks good and it's humanely-raised U.S.Pork. Miss Piggy led a healthy lifestyle, thank you.
Hahaha!:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

There is a story to these photos. Just follow along. Walking around Tule Springs park in the NW section of the city, I saw these Geese and goslings so I decided to take photos. They were enjoying the beautiful day and decided to have a swim so they left and headed for the pond.......


----------



## Skyckcty

........Upon reaching the other side of the pond, here comes the obstacle and mind you it's not what you think. The mother Goose was having difficulty getting out of the pond by way of the canal. The force of the water was pushing the mother Goose down as she struggle to get to ground while the little goslings just went the easier way having no problems on the side of the canal. Hahahaha! By the way, there were 16 goslings on this adventure. :lol:


----------



## Skyckcty

It was a long journey by way of the canal and grounds of the park. They eventually reached the 2nd pond and went for a swim once again. During the journey, Mother Goose was checking on her goslings. By the way, this is a gay family, I only saw 2 Mother Geese, I did not see a Gander during their long journey. Hahaha.


----------



## Skyckcty

After a very long and tiring journey, the two Mother Geese and goslings finally reached their destination. Along the way, they passed by their neighbors and as soon as they got home they feasted on the grass...... There is more, hang in there and I will post it later.


----------



## Skyckcty

One adventurous little gosling decided to go for a walk with her neighbors instead of staying with her family. She then realised, she's gone too far away, looking around, she began calling out to her family. Frantically she started walking and calling out to her mother at the same time. In the meantime, the two Mother Geese were trying to figure out where the cries where coming from and eventually found the adventurous little gosling. Gosling was reunited with her siblings and Mother Geese checked on her making sure everything is ok. Hahaha!


----------



## Skyckcty

MSG Sphere at the Venetian construction photos taken Friday afternoon.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Resorts World Las Vegas as seen from our neighborhood park in Spring Valley.:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Once again amazing, very nice updates from Vegas


----------



## Skyckcty

Love this photo of our Golden Knights at the Palms, missing Marchessault! Goofball Karlsson sitting on Alex Tuch's lap. :lol: Enjoy your break Knights! What's up with Fleury's hand on Carpenter's thigh. Hahaha.










Photo: Las Vegas Sun Twitter


----------



## Skyckcty

I like our AsiaTown in particular this brand new commercial center which opened just recently. More restaurants and commercial centers are on the way in this area of Spring Valley.:cheers: Looking forward to Weera Thai, love the restaurant's Pumpkin Curry.


----------



## Skyckcty

Kabuki in Town Square never disappoint with its delicious food.:cheers:


----------



## diddyD

Another superb update ^


----------



## Skyckcty

Fremont East District last night is more laid back compared to the Fremont Street Experience with its casinos, Viva Vision LED show and live bands. Container Park is just short walk away from the FSE.:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates once again


----------



## Skyckcty

It took a long time for Clark County, NV to pay attention to this idle land in Spring Valley but it is now showing signs of life. Local and state government paid more attention into appropriating $750 Million to a nearly $2 billion Las Vegas Stadium instead of investing in education. It's nice to see activity on the Harry Reid Research and Technology Park in Spring Valley.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

More photos from the Harry Reid Research and Technology Park and the communities around Spring Valley and beyond. Excuse the dirty lens. Thank you Christos!


----------



## Skyckcty

Walking in our neighborhood park, some photos of the wildflowers toward the end of its bloom cycle.


----------



## Skyckcty

A McDonald's in Spring Valley with an aquarium and a nice view of the mountains beyond.


----------



## Skyckcty

Earlier this evening Billy and I decided to go to Lake Mead National Recreation Area. We passed by Lake Las Vegas, photos below. On the way back we decided to check the distance and it was only around 25 miles from home.We left around 6PM and got home around 8PM, dropped by the store on the way home.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Some photos during a short visit to Lake Mead National Recreation Area earlier this evening. Area I was on while taking photos used to be underwater. There were lots of freshwater clam shells on the ground which I will post later.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

A Gander, couple of Geese and Goslings at the park.


----------



## Skyckcty

AREA 15 is a massive retail, entertainment and cultural attraction under-construction a stone throw away from the Strip. Name of the venue is a play on the no longer top secret military base in the Nevada desert, Area 51. Looks like the leasing office is across the way from the venue.


----------



## Skyckcty

More photos from the construction site at AREA15 . :cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Here is a look at what AREA15 might look like when it's done.


*AREA15*


----------



## Skyckcty

Yesterday afternoon hike in the desert.


----------



## Skyckcty

Love taking nature walks in the desert during Spring. Just a short 15 minute drive from home and I'm surrounded by beautiful desert. Unfortunately large developers are ruining it by building high density homes in the area.hno:


----------



## Skyckcty

Beautiful wildflowers all around Red Springs.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

To remain the convention capital of the world, the Las Vegas Convention Center facilities are getting a major expansion. With the current construction of all convention facilities in Clark County, metropolitan Las Vegas will have over 14 million square feet of convention space when it is all done. It will be the largest in North America and perhaps the world.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

EDC Las Vegas 2019 is back in town!:cheers:


----------



## diddyD

Again - a very nice update.


----------



## Skyckcty

Funny, hahahaha!


----------



## Skyckcty

Thanks Diddy. Hiking in Red Springs adjacent to Red Rock Canyon National Conservation Area. These white wildflowers resemble Cotton in full bloom and when it starts to shed, it looks like Baby's Breath.


----------



## Skyckcty

A red house at Red Springs.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

It was so windy yesterday and cool. We've had a beautiful Spring season so far. Nice and comfortably cool. A clip of the Palms Resort and its massive LED screen, I did not have enough space on my SD card so this is really a short video. KAOS music was really loud.


----------



## Skyckcty

Can you spot the wildlife? Hahaha I will post more and show you tomorrow.


----------



## Skyckcty

Wild Jackrabbit


----------



## Skyckcty

On the way home I dropped by IKEA the other day to pick up some chocolates.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty




----------



## diddyD

Nice pics Sky.


----------



## Skyckcty

Thanks diddy, back again, been busy lately. Anyway Heartbreak Hotel at Harrah's Hotel is an awesome show.


----------



## Skyckcty

Apart from the main singer on the show, the women in the show also sung Elvis' songs at Heartbreak Hotel..:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Apart from the beautiful live music, the visuals were also awesome at Heartbreak Hotel.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

There are many hiking areas at Red Rock Canyon National Conservation Area but for those who do not feel like hiking, there is an option for horseback riding.


----------



## Skyckcty

The Chollas are doing really well on this area of Red Rock Canyon National Conservation Area.


----------



## Skyckcty

Cacti on this area are thriving courtesy of the regular dose of horse manure fertilizing the plant life.


----------



## Skyckcty

Billy and I were enjoying the hike and then along the trail we passed by a sign with a warning, we did not want to tempt fate so we turned around, hahaha.:lol:


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates once again from Vegas


----------



## Skyckcty

Thank you Christos. Update on the MSG Sphere at the Venetian.


----------



## Skyckcty

Our awesome Golden Knights, love them, hahahaha! Marchy, Karly, Nosek, Eakin and Schmidty are adorable.:lol:


Vegas Golden Knights - Reavo


----------



## christos-greece

Interesting, very nice updates from Vegas once more


----------



## Skyckcty

Thanks. Our lunch earlier today. Avocado toast with poached egg, Billy ordered Tuna/Raisins toast. Delicious. View was awesome, dining below lake level, hahaha. First photo from Billy.


----------



## pwright1

Very nice! Cool to see Vegas off the strip.


----------



## Skyckcty

Thanks, Vegas and the whole of Clark County is really nice away from the Strip.
Earlier this afternoon, Billy and I decided to go to the mountains and cool off. It is only 30 minutes away from our home in Spring Valley, temperature in the valley was 107 F and when we got to the mountains it was 75 F, a difference of 32 degrees.


----------



## Skyckcty

A beautiful day in Mt.Charleston.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Love White Castle!


----------



## Skyckcty

Log Cabin homes at Mt.Charleston!


----------



## christos-greece

Once again very nice updates from Vegas


----------



## Skyckcty

Thanks! Update on the Las Vegas Stadium. Photos taken today.


----------



## diddyD

Like always - nice pics.


----------



## Skyckcty

Thanks diddy. A little late on our visit to Mt.Charleston for the snow-melt. Usually some areas of the park have raging rivers. This is at the Cathedral Rock area, just a steady stream of snow melting and leading to an aquifer. There are residential, campground, log cabins and a restaurant at Cathedral Rock.


----------



## triodegradable

excellent pics, all


----------



## Skyckcty

Thank you Trio. Viva Vision Canopy, the largest LED display in the world at 5 city-blocks long is currently getting a $32 million upgrade. Some photos of the older section and a small section of the recently upgraded LED display. Last 3 photos show the upgraded LED screen. Beautiful, definitely brighter and clearer. The Viva Vision LED display upgrade will be done and unveiled on New Year's Eve 2020.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Steve Aoki was in Downtown Vegas Thursday evening and his fans showed up to support the superstar DJ.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Steve Aoki in Downtown Vegas Thursday evening.:cheers:


----------



## diddyD

Like always - very good pics☝


----------



## Skyckcty

Thanks diddy. Enjoying the beautiful Mt. Charleston area.


----------



## Skyckcty

Wild Horses at Lee Canyon in the Spring Mountains National Recreation Area.


----------



## Skyckcty

Silent Heroes of the Cold War National Memorial at the Spring Mountains Visitor Gateway.:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Once again amazing, very nice photos


----------



## Skyckcty

Thanks Christos. Public art pieces at the shopping promenade inside Wynn/Encore.


----------



## Skyckcty

Delicious meals everytime at the Brass Fork in Palace Station. My favorite café at the moment. Billy ordered Club Sandwich and I opted for Crab Omelet.:cheers: Yes I eat breakfast whenever I feel like it and I'm glad we have breakfast in our restaurants in Vegas 24/7.


----------



## Skyckcty

Love our mountain getaway half an hour from home. Refreshing and surrounded by beautiful nature.:cheers:


----------



## Neutral!

I have like a pass for stuff in Vegas for me and girl. I need to redeem it in the non blacked out times. I want to see Deadmau5 ... he's in residency!!! Woo!!


----------



## Skyckcty

^^Goodluck and enjoy if you make it in town, hot now it's Summer.
A large upscale Elysian apts will rise on this vacant lot across the way from Tivoli Village.


----------



## Skyckcty

Once again in our mountain escape to enjoy the beauty of nature and cool off.


----------



## Skyckcty

Refreshing to be surrounded by these beautiful trees. Fresh and clean air.


----------



## Skyckcty

Update on the MSG Sphere at the Venetian. Project moving along nicely. These photos were taken last Saturday around 3PM at the end of shift for the construction workers.


----------



## Skyckcty

Love Tivoli Village and looking forward to the opening of Kuya's restaurant in the former home Kabuki.


----------



## Skyckcty

Café Breizh and its delicious food.


----------



## Christi69

You do not really know who is going to eat who!


----------



## Skyckcty

Christi69 said:


> You do not really know who is going to eat who!


Hahaha that croissant was massive. The owners are originally from France and now reside in Vegas. Delicious food and goodies here. Chef Pierre Gatel used to be the Executive Pastry Chef for Encore/Wynn, he left and opened this café in Spring Valley.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Earlier this evening after our hike at Mt. Charleston and after our dinner at Lucky Penny inside the Palms Resort. More on that later. View of the under-construction high end non-gaming Delta Hotel by Marriott as seen from the garage at the Palms.


----------



## Skyckcty

Hiking at the Cathedral Rock trail in Mt.Charleston.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

At Lucky Penny Cafe at the Palms. Had Denver Omelet with Rice and Billy ordered Baked Chicken with Arugula. Gotta have rice my meal, hahaha!:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

A warm Wednesday afternoon on the Strip.


----------



## Skyckcty

Dinner at Wynn Buffet earlier this evening. Yes I had a few pieces of garlic with my food, love it, melt in your mouth, hahahaha.:lol:


----------



## Skyckcty

Another brand new restaurant opened on the Strip and this one serve delicious food at affordable prices. I love the Quinoa and Chicken Bowl with Avocado slices. Oh and the Crack Shack is repping our Vegas Golden Knights!:cheers:Go Knights Go!


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates and well done :cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Thank you Christos! The under-construction Target across the boulevard from the Crack Shack. Also the pedestrian bridge is coming along nicely and should be done soon. Excuse the crappy camera, I know what I'm getting myself for Christmas.:lol:


----------



## Skyckcty

First time at the Baguette Café in Spring Valley. Love the Zucchini and Spinach Quiche. Friendly staff and it was a busy café. Hidden in an office complex and the sign on the street was small. We almost turned around and left.


----------



## Skyckcty

A small garden in the premises of Cleveland Clinic Lou Ruvo Center for Brain Health.


----------



## Skyckcty

Dropped by the recently opened Hyatt Place at the Silverton Resort and Casino. Nice non-gaming hotel not far from Allegiant Stadium. Hotel has a small bar and fast casual restaurant.


----------



## Skyckcty

The Cracked Egg at the Rainbow Sunset Pavillion in Spring Valley serve delicious breakfast. Too hot to sit on the patio but the rest of the year it's great to dine outdoors.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Love this art piece hanging by the side entrance to Park MGM. It's assembled and made out of.......



































Hockey Sticks


----------



## diddyD

Again - very nice pics.


----------



## Skyckcty

A fastfood joint in the town of Enterprise. Thanks diddy.


----------



## Skyckcty

Thanks diddy, my nephew and I having dinner at my latest favorite spot on the Strip, The Crack Shack. We both had the same thing and loved it.


----------



## Skyckcty

Back in the Crack Shack at Park MGM. Just love this dish, hahahaha Quinoa/Chicken/Soft Boiled Eggs/Avocado and awesome LED wall.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Random photos yesterday afternoon at a home improvement store in Spring Valley. It is still warm but Summer is almost over.


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates once again from Vegas


----------



## MySSCity

Just rented a Penske truck from that Home Depot a couple of weeks ago for my move. Great deal. Paid like $45 for the whole day for a 16' truck.


----------



## Skyckcty

I like Arroyo Market Square, that area of Spring Valley is so busy and will get even busier with another commercial center going up across from Pizza Rev.
My friend and I yesterday afternoon having a meal at Brio Tuscan Grille at Town Square. Thanks Christos.


----------



## Skyckcty

Dropped by Aria and the Shops at Crystals yesterday afternoon.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Major infra project linking the West side of I15 to the Strip and City Center. More access for us residing in Spring Valley and beyond to the Strip and City Center. Our tax money at work!:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Work underway on the other side of the railroad tracks on Valley View blvd linking the road infra project around Harmon/Procyon. There was a freight train passing when I took the photos.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Allegiant Stadium update, photos taken this afternoon.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Enjoyed Poutine at the Crack Shack last night. Delicious meal at this recently opened restaurant at the Park MGM.


----------



## Skyckcty

Enjoyed our meal at the brand new and bright Panera Bread in the Silverton Village at the Silverton Resort and Casino complex. Love this new branch of Panera and the food is delicious.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Random photos at Park Mgm earlier this afternoon after lunch at our favorite spot there, the Crack Shack. The art pieces by the slot machines are Okuda San Miguel's work.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Brand new student housing on the campus of UNLV, The Degree.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Love Bass Pro Shops Las Vegas at the Silverton Casino complex.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Love the LinQ Promenade. Dropped by Ghirardelli a few nights ago for some ice cream. Favorite French Bistro is a nice restaurant at the promenade.


----------



## Skyckcty

Update on the Las Vegas Convention Center expansion. This is just one section of this massive expansion of our convention center to keep its status as the convention capital of the world.


----------



## Skyckcty




----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great, very nice updates once more


----------



## Skyckcty

Thanks Christos, an Apple store in suburbia.


----------



## Skyckcty

Summer is over, beautiful outdoor weather.:cheers::cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

DP


----------



## Skyckcty

Update on AREA15, landscaping and the parking lot front and back are done, work now goes on inside.:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Cool, very nice new photos from Las Vegas  :cheers:


----------



## diddyD

Nice update - I always like them.


----------



## Skyckcty

Thanks Christos and diddy. Eyecatching visuals at a store inside the Palazzo.


----------



## Skyckcty

Alienstock in Downtown Vegas Thursday evening.


----------



## Skyckcty

Massive apt complex under-construction across the way from Tivoli Village.


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Vegas


----------



## Skyckcty

Thank you Christos. Awesome Shutout Win by our Knights in enemy territory.


----------



## Skyckcty

VGK Watch Party at the Las Vegas Ballpark


----------



## Skyckcty

Dropped by this store to pick up some tea. Light teas from Sri Lanka. Not as strong as Earl Grey w/ Bergamot which I like but placing 2 tea bags will do the trick.


----------



## Skyckcty

Nic Roy reclining with his fellow Knights celebrating Nic's first goal as a VGK. Awesome VGK Squad!:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

After a humiliating loss on home ice for our Knights a couple of nights ago, our VGK battled the Ducks last night and won getting their mojo back!:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

At Blaze Pizza in the Silverton Village.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

*SEMA 2019* is back in town and busy setting up at the Las Vegas Convention Center. Trade show officially starts 11.5.19.


----------



## Skyckcty

SEMA2019


----------



## Skyckcty

SEMA 2019 starts Tuesday until Friday this week.


----------



## christos-greece

Once again, nice updates around Vegas


----------



## Skyckcty

Thank you Christos.


----------



## Skyckcty




----------



## Skyckcty




----------



## diddyD

Cool - sema show.


----------



## Skyckcty

Yes it is a great trade show to attend if you are in the industry. Not open to the public but during set-up it is nice to check it out.


----------



## Skyckcty

VGK versus Red Wings Watch Party at TopGolf. Did not end the way we would have wanted, oh well.


----------



## Skyckcty




----------



## Skyckcty

Awesome community event, Aviation Nation 2019 at Nellis Air Force Base.


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates once again


----------



## Skyckcty

Christmas 2019


----------



## Skyckcty

[Imgur](https://i.imgur.com/tXCfps6.jpg)


----------



## Skyckcty

CES2020 Ongoing setup, an estimated 170,000 people from 160 countries will be in town for this annual event.


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Vegas; well done


----------



## Skyckcty

Thanks Christos. It looks like preparation of the construction site for the Bend in Spring Valley will soon commence. Heavy machinery are now on-site. Excuse the zoom capabilities of the cheap camera phone, hehehehe.


----------



## Skyckcty

Awesome battle from our Knights against last season's Stanley Cup champions. Our Knights battled to the end! Go Knights Go!


----------



## Skyckcty

The Bend construction site in Spring Valley.

*The Bend*

*BunnyFishStudio*


----------



## Skyckcty

2020 Year of the Rat


----------



## Skyckcty

Love the Fergusons Motel transformation. There is a cafe, bar and small shops in this repurposed motel in Downtown Vegas.


----------



## Skyckcty

:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

MechanX in Downtown Vegas:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Looking forward to the opening of AREA15 this year. From what I've found out, a total of 3 Mechans were created. One of these metal sculptures will be on exhibit at AREA 15.


*AREA15*


----------



## Skyckcty

Art Bar inside the Downtown Grand:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Ongoing sidewalk and landscaping improvements in Downtown Vegas. In a few short months this area will transform into a more pedestrian friendly area. Also hanging lights will be added similar to the Arts District.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Downtown Grand expansion with 495 brand new rooms opening this year.


----------



## Skyckcty

Having a meal at the Freedom Beat inside Downtown Grand. Delicious Spinach and Artichoke Dip, NY Steak and Loco Moco (Fried Eggs/Burger Steak with Rice):cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Largest LED screen in the world at 5 city-blocks long in Downtown Vegas.


----------



## Skyckcty




----------



## Skyckcty

Love the vibe of the Cosmopolitan!


----------



## Skyckcty

The excavation has begun for the underground parking at the Bend.:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates once again


----------



## BBMW

I have a photo request. If anyone is in the area, there's an infrastructure project I've been watching for years that actually seems to be happening. 

Until recently (and until this project is finished), both Harmon Avenue and Valley View Blvd have been interrupted by the Union Pacific railroad, just west of the I-15. The tracks run through right were the intersection of the two roads above would be. There has been a plan percolating to fix this for a couple of decades, but nothing ever seemed to happen. But in light of the construction of the Raiders Stadium, this was now seen as important and is actually getting built. 

If anyone is in the area, and, yes, I realize it's a little off the beaten path, please take a few pictures of the construction, to show how far along it is.

Thanks.


----------



## Skyckcty

I took photos of it a few months back. That road/bridge contruction should help traffic in the area and would give us locals another access to the Strip via Cosmopolitan/Aria. It is a long time coming. Commercial center in front of the Palms is bringing in traffic and same can be said for the Delta Hotels by Marriott which is under construction together with Elysian Apts both in the same tract of land. 

Earlier this afternoon for a meal at Panera in our neck of the woods. Love the Baja Bowl w/ Chicken. My friend had the Turkey/Gouda sandwich.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Thanks Christos, love these sweets on offer on the Strip and in our neighborhood patisserie, Cafe Breizh.:cheers: Last 4 photos are from Cafe Breizh. Strip prices are outrageous compared to suburbia and the ones from our neighborhood taste the same if not better. Cafe Breizh pastry chef chef once worked for the Wynn/Encore as the Executive Pastry Chef a few years back.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

I've owned this leather jacket since the 80s and still holding up. Love it!


----------



## diddyD

Nice update☝


----------



## Skyckcty

Thanks diddy. Earlier this afternoon watching our Knights take on the Panthers. Love SG Bar's Googie architecture.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

Resorts World Las Vegas construction update.:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Once again very nice photo updates from Vegas


----------



## Skyckcty

Thank you Christos. 
An intense and a nail-biter battle between our Golden Knights and the Blues.




Go Knights Go!


----------



## Skyckcty

Watched our Knights take on the Blues at Miller's Las Vegas Ale House in Town Square last night.:cheers:


----------



## Skyckcty

MSG Sphere at the Venetian construction update. Photos taken earlier this afternoon.


----------



## Skyckcty

Las Vegas Convention Center expansion update.:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Nice updates once again from Vegas


----------



## Skyckcty

Thanks Christos. Took photos this afternoon of the MSG Sphere at the Venetian.


----------



## diddyD

Nice pics


----------



## Skyckcty

Thanks diddy. Looking forward to the opening of AREA15 early part of this year.


----------



## Skyckcty

Passed by the Banksy Exhibition at the Fashion Show Mall last night.


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates once again from Vegas


----------



## Skyckcty

Thanks Christos. Our breakfast meal last night at the Earl Grey Cafe inside the Rampart Casino.:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates as always


----------



## Skyckcty

Walking around the community a few days ago.


----------



## Skyckcty

Thanks Christos.


----------



## christos-greece

🔼🔼🔼 Great, very nice photos around Las Vegas


----------



## Skyckcty

Thank you. Wildlife crossing in the neighborhood.


----------



## Skyckcty

Photos in our neighborhood park.Play area is still off-limits to children because of the pandemic.


----------



## Skyckcty

More photos in the neighborhood.


----------



## SOLOMON 1

suburbia.


----------



## Skyckcty

It is suburbia with a bonus view and scent of the beautiful mature pine trees. People are not on top of each other which I prefer.
Dropped by Lake Mead National Recreation Area last week but it is closed the public so we checked out the trails in the vicinity of the park.


----------



## Skyckcty

The 1.5 Million-acre Lake Mead National Recreation Area is a popular destination in Clark County, NV for outdoor activities. Neighborhood park trails are available and an additional 185,000 acre for outdoor activities are in the area of the park.


----------



## Skyckcty




----------



## Skyckcty

When hiking in the desert, make sure you have enough water with you, heat exhaustion can be deadly. The two children shown here did not have any water with them nor protection, they were wearing sleeveless t-shirts. The mothers were way behind them while the children ride back and forth on the trail. Heat kills.


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates


----------



## JBsam

Great tour. Thanks for the photos.


----------



## Skyckcty

Thanks Christos and JB. Random shots during our walk in the neighborhood a few days ago.


----------



## Skyckcty

No hockey at the moment but this is just awesome with Karly and his Hat Trick in enemy territory.





Go Knights Go!


----------



## diddyD

Like always - nice images 👍🏼


----------



## Skyckcty

Thanks Diddy. Photos of Allegiant Stadium taken yesterday afternoon.


----------



## Skyckcty

Awesome behind the scenes view of #VegasGoesBlue. Our hometown U.S. Air Force Thunderbirds from Nellis Air Force Base showing appreciation for our healthcare professionals in Vegas. 




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=225290475355563


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates


----------



## Skyckcty

Gone are the beautiful mature trees at Town Square. Now the area looks bare. It was replaced with low maintenance trees.


----------



## diddyD

A nice update☝


----------



## christos-greece

Indeed great, very nice updates


----------



## Skyckcty

Thank you. AREA15 is nearly done and can't wait for opening day.


----------



## Skyckcty

Allegiant Stadium working on its massive LED screen on the facade of the stadium. LED pylons are up as well. Not sure if the others are owned by the stadium or YESCO but this area will be bright once all those LED screens are operational.


----------



## Skyckcty

Dropped by Kabuki at Town Square earlier today. Looking forward to the new bar and restaurant opening adjacent to the children's playground and splash pad.


----------



## christos-greece

Once again great, very nice updates


----------



## Skyckcty

Thanks Christos. Walking in suburbia early Summer in Peccole Ranch. This park is also a Disc Golf Course.


----------



## Skyckcty

An intense battle for our Golden Knights who took on the Stars yesterday afternoon.


----------



## Skyckcty

The Vegas Golden Knights versus the Dallas Stars with our Knights battling to the end.


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates


----------



## Skyckcty

Our Vegas Golden Knights won the Round Robin battles and the top seed in the Western Conference. Now the playoffs begin. Battle Knights Battle!


----------



## Skyckcty

Love the Crack Shack, glad they re-opened the restaurant. These were taken a few days ago . Chicken bowl with Quinoa was delicious.


----------



## Skyckcty

Maggiano's at the Fashion Show Mall!


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates once again


----------



## Skyckcty

Thanks Christos. Delicious meal at Marche Bacchus the other day in Desert Shores.


----------



## Skyckcty

Awesome battle from our Knights!


----------



## Skyckcty

Nice car spotted at Desert Shores, McLaren.


----------



## Skyckcty

Another intense battle for our Knights! Go Knights Go!


----------



## christos-greece

Interesting, very nice updates


----------



## Skyckcty

Thanks Christos. Love this new access road/bridge to the Strip coming from Spring Valley.


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates


----------



## Skyckcty

Dropped by UNLV Harrah College of Hospitality a couple of days ago. Thanks Christos.


----------



## Skyckcty

At Town Square earlier this afternoon. The playground re-opened after its reconfiguration albeit smaller than the original playground and splash pad. Looking forward to the brand new restaurant with outdoor seating shaded from the afternoon sun opening in September.


----------



## Skyckcty

Our meal yesterday afternoon at Marche Bacchus, delicious Croque Monsieur


----------



## Skyckcty

Allegiant Stadium doing test on its mesh LED screen.


----------



## Skyckcty




----------



## Skyckcty

Lunch in suburbia.


----------



## Skyckcty




----------



## diddyD

Nice pics - and good to see you posting.


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Vegas


----------



## Skyckcty

Thank you diddy and christos. Been busy lately, started a new job a few months ago so I'm pretty much getting settled again. I'll try to post more often, hehe!


----------



## Skyckcty

MSG Sphere at the Venetian update. Look closely at the bottom section of the structure, the metal brace for the LED panels are now being constructed. This is going to be one large LED sphere. Structure is located between Westchester Dr and Spring Mountain Rd.


----------



## Skyckcty

Pumpkin Patch. Did not go in so I just took photos from the outside.


----------



## Skyckcty

Small dunes by the ATV tracks. There is a larger sand dunes adjacent to the Nellis Air Force Base as seen on some of the photos here.


----------



## christos-greece

Once again great, very nice updates from Vegas


----------



## diddyD

Very nice images.


----------



## Skyckcty

Thank you. Resorts World Las Vegas and MSG Sphere at the Venetian coming along nicely.


----------



## diddyD

Nice update ☝


----------



## christos-greece

Once again great, very nice updates


----------



## Skyckcty

Red Rock Canyon National Conservation Area under a blanket of snow a few days ago.


----------



## Christi69

Very nice !


----------



## christos-greece

Indeed great, very nice updates


----------



## diddyD

Very nice pics - like always.


----------



## christos-greece

We would like to see more


----------



## Skyckcty

Nice day yesterday.


----------



## Skyckcty

At Peet's the other day.


----------



## Skyckcty

Would not mind having this one to replace my old Toyota Rav4, hehehe.


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates once again


----------



## Skyckcty

Thanks everyone! The nearly $1 Billion Las Vegas Convention Center West Hall expansion is done and ready to welcome conventioneers in Vegas. Money well spent to keep Vegas the top convention destination in the world.


----------



## Skyckcty

Resorts World/Hilton/Conrad/Crockfords opening Summer 2021. Bagelmania also opening this year.


----------



## Skyckcty

Lunch in a brewery in Downtown Vegas.


----------



## Skyckcty

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=430994618218185



Awesome win by our Knights in enemy territory!


----------



## Skyckcty




----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Vegas


----------



## Skyckcty

Purple Tesla at Town Square Las Vegas


----------



## Skyckcty

Dropped by the Greek Chicken for lunch today.


----------



## diddyD

A nice update - it has been some time 🍻


----------



## Skyckcty

diddyD said:


> A nice update - it has been some time 🍻


Hahaha I know but I will try to be active again.


----------



## Skyckcty

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1395760652866756612 Our Knights battled hard in enemy territory last night! Or course Karly and Smithy delivered goals as well.


----------



## Skyckcty

Refreshing on a hot Summer day. Love the Orange Berry infusion.


----------



## Skyckcty

A couple of nights ago.


----------



## Skyckcty

Nice and breezy day. Poke Tuna was delicious and same with the Burger sliders at Kona Grill.


----------



## Skyckcty

Photos of Tivoli Village as seen from Boca Park.


----------



## Skyckcty

What a battle!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1402659316243394567


----------



## Skyckcty

Our awesome Golden Misfits, Karly, Smithy and Marchy! #VGKOriginalTopLine


----------



## diddyD

Nice update.


----------



## Skyckcty

Thanks Diddy!
Betty's Village a housing community by Opportunity Village is a brand new neighborhood in Spring Valley for adults with special needs. A beautiful community. Oh that is my 20 year old Toyota Rav4, still looks good.


----------



## christos-greece

Nice updates from Vegas once again


----------



## PDH

i have been away for a bit, but so glad to come back here!

Hope you are all going ok!

Peter


----------



## Skyckcty

Thanks guys. Money, Baby! at the Virgin Resort during a Watch Party for our Knights yesterday. Unfortunately it did not go our way but still a fun time.


----------



## Skyckcty

Cafe Zupas always on point with their food. I keep ordering the same thing, it's that good. Hehehe


----------



## christos-greece

Nice photo updates


----------



## Skyckcty

Thank you Christos. Oh what a battle for our Knights in enemy territory!


----------



## Skyckcty

Visited IKEA today, it has been a while since I visited the store. Glad their restaurant is back open again and the view is spectacular as always.


----------



## Skyckcty

Warm day but the humidity has diminished. That is how I like it.


----------



## Skyckcty

On our way to IKEA earlier this afternoon.


----------



## Skyckcty

Watch Party at the Las Vegas Ballpark a few days ago for our Knights last battle this season. Knights have been defeated and missed winning the Western Conference and the Stanley Cup.


----------



## Skyckcty

Dropped by Resort's World Las Vegas Street Eats for a meal the other day. Busy resort.


----------



## Skyckcty

Dropped by the Sportsbook at Resort's World Las Vegas. It was nice and they were about to show Game 1 of the Stanley Cup Finals. Did not watch, just too painful and too soon, hahahaha.


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Las Vegas


----------



## Skyckcty

Nice Bugatti


----------



## Skyckcty

Dinner at Rampart Commons


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Vegas


----------



## PDH

Excellent shopping areas! thanks


----------



## Skyckcty

Love this bakery. Sorry about the order the photos loaded, using a phone to load them. Yeah Vegas Strip malls they're all around.




























































l


----------



## christos-greece

Cool, nice photos once again


----------



## Skyckcty

Thanks Christos. Loading photos from phone so hoping no issues. Haha. Around 40 of these haulers were on the Strip a few nights ago for the parade.


----------



## Skyckcty

Cassia and Rosemary blooming in the yard at home. Spring coming up soon.


----------



## PDH

Skyckcty said:


> Cassia and Rosemary blooming in the yard at home. Spring coming up soon.


Oh you lucky thing, Fall is coming our way downunder!


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Vegas


----------



## diddyD

I miss your pics.


----------

